# World of Tanks PCGH Clan



## Danger23 (14. Dezember 2012)

Na dann werd ich mal hier ein Thema dazu aufmachen. Tragt euch einfach hier mit einem Post ein wenn ihr interesse an einem PCGH Clan habt. Bitte schreibt auch euren Ingame Name dazu.
Dann sehen wir mal wieviele wir zusammen bekommen.

Gut hier mal die Liste wer derzeit dabei ist. Wer noch gerne eine Einladung möchte wir haben noch Plätze frei einfach hier im Thread Ingame Name posten. 
So Liste endlich mal überarbeitet und auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht. Und auf Grund der vielen Leute als Spoiler gesetzt damit es nicht zu überladen wirkt.
Am Anfang der Liste sind jene Leute die entweder hier keinen Nick haben oder ich ihn nicht mit einem Nick in Verbindung bringen konnte. 




Spoiler





PCGHX | WoT
=MR-C=KinG[GER] | _ShockFlyer_
Antibus202 | Antibus202
Astra-Coupe | Astra_Coupe 
b0s | reach3r
BaueROG | BaueReal
bigN | bigN89
ChaosFETT | Molch
Craganmore | Devilsgamer
CrashStyle | badcrash
Danger23 | Danger23
DarkMo | DarkMo
DarkScorpion | X30DarkScorp
DerpMonstah | apple1554
ElGeuso | Elgeuso
fire2002de | fire2002de
freakfish | juliabunny86
frieso | friedel76
HoanB | _CHane_
joel3214 | no_c4_no
KastenBier | KastenBier94
Knie | Knie
KornDonat | KornDonat
Mattix | Mattix
MG42 | mfg42
nulchking | nulchking
oldsqlCrazy | oldsqlCrazy
robonator | THEROBONATOR
SaftSpalte | SaftSpalte
Schmidde | Schmidde
Seeefe | Seeefe
Seven | Seven2k
sh4sta | Powercell
Shinchyko | Shinchyko
shiny49 | Der_General_49
shockwave103 | shockwave103
SuLux | SuLux
Unrockstar85 | Rockstar_TH
uka | ukartet
wiley | pillepalle1976
winner961 | winner961 / winner921
WoZzUp | WoZz_Up
| AlGranate
| Coldvoid
| CranberrySteak
| dude85
| Harzer_Wolf
| Intenso77
| LordKlappstuhl
| Lordmorkai
| Lt_Face
| mytrol
| oveguma
| Revo110
| Roldhak
| semape175
| SergeantD
| Silazz
| suparichi
| Thingol123
| Tietjen
| __IronCat__



 
Vielen Dank b0s für das erstellen der Tabelle.

Hier mal die Liste für die CW Kampagne:



Spoiler



Tier I (10. Juni):[/U]

[/SIZE]

PCGHX-Nick | WoT-Nick | Light, Med | Panzerbezeichnung

Danger23 | Danger23 | Light | T1 Cunningham/LTraktor
freakfish | Greatest_Of_all_Time | Light | LTraktor
ElGeuso | Elgeuso | Light | LTraktor
Robonator | THEROBONATOR | Light | LTraktor 
Tier II (11. Juni):



PCGHX-Nick | WoT-Nick | TD, SFL, Light, Med | Panzerbezeichnung

/ | loki_motive | SFL/Light | RenaultBS/VAE Type B
ElGeuso | Elgeuso | Light | Minimaus
Tom Gierlich | / | Light | BT-2
Robonator | THEROBONATOR | ... | ... 
Tier III (12. Juni):



PCGHX-Nick | WoT-Nick | TD, SFL, Light, Med | Panzerbezeichnung

noname1997 | misternoname1997 | TD/SFL | Marder II/Valentine AT/StPz II
freakfish | Greatest_OF_all_Time | TD/Light | FCM36 Pak40/Pz. I C/Chi-Ha
/ | loki_motive | SFL | SU-26
Robonator | THEROBONATOR | Light | Pz. I C 
Tier III (13. Juni):



PCGHX-Nick | WoT-Nick | TD, SFL, Light, Med | Panzerbezeichnung

noname1997 | misternoname1997 | TD/SFL | Marder II/Valentine AT/StPz II
freakfish | Greatest_Of_all_Time | TD/Light | FCM36 Pak40/Pz. I C/Chi-Ha
/ | loki_motive | SFL | SU-26
Robonator | THEROBONATOR | Light | Pz. I C 
Tier IV (14. Juni):



PCGHX-Nick | WoT-Nick | TD, SFL, Light, Med, Heavy | Panzerbezeichnung

Danger23 | Danger23 | Med | T28
freakfish | Greatest_Of_all_Time | SFL/Light | Grille/Luchs
/ | loki_motive | TD/Med | SU-85B/T-28

Robonator | THEROBONATOR | TD/... | T40/... 
Tier IV (15. Juni):



PCGHX-Nick | WoT-Nick | TD, SFL, Light, Med, Heavy | Panzerbezeichnung

noname1997 | misternoname1997 | SFL/Light/Med | Grille/Luchs/Matilda
freakfish | Greatest_Of_all_Time | SFL/Light | Grille/Luchs
/ | loki_motive | TD/Med | SU-85B/T-28
Robonator | THEROBONATOR | TD/... | T40/... 
Tier V (16. Juni):



PCGHX-Nick | WoT-Nick | TD, SFL, Light, Med, Heavy | Panzerbezeichnung

noname1997 | misternoname1997 | TD/Light/Med/Heavy | StuG III/Leopard/Pz. IV/KV-1
freakfish | Greatest_Of_all_Time | TD/Light/Heavy | StuG III/Leopard/M24 Chaffee/Churchill I/Churchill III
/ | loki_motive | Heavy | KV-1
Robonator | THEROBONATOR | ... | ... 
Tier V (17. Juni):



PCGHX-Nick | WoT-Nick | TD, SFL, Light, Med, Heavy | Panzerbezeichnung

Danger23 | Danger23 | Med | Pz. IV
noname1997 | misternoname1997 | TD/Light/Med/Heavy | StuG III/Leopard/Pz. IV/KV-1
freakfish | Greatest_Of_all_Time | TD/Light/Heavy | StuG III/Leopard/M24 Chaffee/Churchill I/Churchill III
/ | loki_motive | Heavy | KV-1
Robonator | THEROBONATOR | ... | ... 
Tier VI (18. Juni):



PCGHX-Nick | WoT-Nick | TD, SFL, Light, Med, Heavy | Panzerbezeichnung

freakfish | Greatest_Of_all_Time | TD | M18 Hellcat
/ | loki_motive | Heavy | KV-1S
Seeefe | Seeefe | SFL/Heavy | S-51/KV-2
Robonator | THEROBONATOR | TD/.../Med/... | SU-100/.../Type 58/... 
Tier VI (19. Juni):



PCGHX-Nick | WoT-Nick | TD, SFL, Light, Med, Heavy | Panzerbezeichnung

noname1997 | misternoname1997 | TD | M18 Hellcat
freakfish | Greatest_Of_all_Time | TD | M18 Hellcat

/ | loki_motive | Heavy | KV-1S
Seeefe | Seeefe | SFL/Heavy | S-51/KV-2
Robonator | THEROBONATOR | TD/.../Med/... | SU-100/.../Type 58/...


 
So hier die Daten von unserem TS, dank geht auch hierfür an b0s: 93.90.180.186 (Standardport 9987)

Hier mal der Link zu unserem Clan Forum: http://exlx.forumieren.eu/ Vielen Dank an Seeefe.

So wieder mal Zeit für eine Aktualisierung. Es gibt eine offizielle Mailadresse. Diese lautet exlx@a1business.at


----------



## DarkMo (14. Dezember 2012)

schreib am besten auch die "rahmenbedingungen" mal mit auf. also gerade das mit den 2500gold und wie man die zusammenbekommt wäre sicher für den ein oder anderen ne gewisse frage ^^ auch spannend: brauch man ne mindestzahl an membern zum gründen?


----------



## winner961 (14. Dezember 2012)

Also bei mir besteht Interesse 


Ingamenick ist der gleiche wie hier


----------



## Danger23 (14. Dezember 2012)

@ DarkMo: Da ich derzeit in einem Clan bin muss ich erst mal mit der Clanführung reden. Bin ja dann eine gewisse Zeit für einen neuen Clan gesperrt. Daher weiß ich auch noch nicht wie schnell ein Clan gegründet werden kann. Mindestanzahl gibt es für einen Clan nicht. Zumindest ist mir bis jetzt nicht diesbezüglich bekannt. Es gibt eine Maximalzahl von 100. 

Wobei eins klar ist, desto mehr desto besser. Da dann einfach die Chance steigt mal jemanden für einen Zug oder so zu erwischen. Und auch fürs Kompanie fahren sollte eine gewisse Menge an Spieler gleichzeitig da sein.
Daher stellt sich auch die Frage ob es Sinn macht einen neuen Clan zu gründen oder nicht einfach einen kleineren Clan zu suchen der alle aufnimmt. So hätte jeder was davon. 
Aber das müssen wir alle gemeinsam überlegen. 
Für das hab ich jetzt diesen Thread mal aufgemacht da mit man sich damit auseinandersetzen kann ohne den Sammlethread da voll zu spammen.


----------



## DarkMo (14. Dezember 2012)

also als ich gewechselt hatte musst ich 48 stunden warten. denk mal, das wäre dann zur neugründung das selbe. wegen mindestanzahl: bei vielem mmo geschichten muss man ja so gildensatzungen unterschreiben lassen von x leuten ^^ aber gut, hier wird die hemmschwelle wohl durchs gold gesetzt denk ich ma (die wolln mit sowas ja 1000erlei sinnlos kleinkram clans/gilden/allianzen whatever vermeiden *denk*).

kann man von bestehenden clans eigentlich die führung andern (bestehender gründer gibt ab) übergeben und namen/tag ändern? weil vllt könnt man dann nen anderen clan "übernehmen".


----------



## KornDonat (14. Dezember 2012)

Also ich wäre wie gesagt auch dabei.
Wenn man gerad aus ein Clan ist muss man 48std warten bis man wieder in ein neuen kann 

Ich hätte da noch ne andere Idee, ein Kumpel von mir wollte nach Weihnachten ein Clan aufmachen eventuell könnten wir bei diesem ja beitreten so hat zu mindest von uns keiner die Kosten ^^ Ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht wie das mitn TS 3 aussieht da wollte er sich erst später drum kümmern wenn er einige Leute in seinem Clan hat und sich das dann auch lohnen würde.

Ist jetzt nur ein Vorschlag müsste das wenn eh erstmal mit ihm absprechen ob er damit einverstanden ist  Ein reiner PCGH Clan wäre mir ehrlich gesagt lieber ist dann halt nur die Frage ob der Clan später dann auch noch ein reiner PCGH Clan bleiben soll oder ob wir noch Nicht-PCGH´ler aufnehmen.


----------



## winner961 (14. Dezember 2012)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Also ich wäre wie gesagt auch dabei.
> Wenn man gerad aus ein Clan ist muss man 48std warten bis man wieder in ein neuen kann
> 
> Ich hätte da noch ne andere Idee, ein Kumpel von mir wollte nach Weihnachten ein Clan aufmachen eventuell könnten wir bei diesem ja beitreten so hat zu mindest von uns keiner die Kosten ^^ Ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht wie das mitn TS 3 aussieht da wollte er sich erst später drum kümmern wenn er einige Leute in seinem Clan hat und sich das dann auch lohnen würde.
> ...



Also ich verstehe deine Bedenken 
Also ich kann heute Abend sagen ob ich einen Channel auf nem Server mit TS3 bekomme der dann nur für den Clan wäre.

Also wer den Clan dann aufmacht wäre interessant .


----------



## Danger23 (14. Dezember 2012)

@ DarkMo: So viel ich weiß ist die Wechselzeit auf 72 Stunden erhöht worden. Mindestanzahl gibt es nicht. Hab schon einen Clan mit 3 Mitglieder gesehen. Da in WOT meiner Meinung nach solche kleinen Clans eh sehr schnell verschwinden. Da sie weder für Kompanie noch für CW geeignet sind. Mal CW aussen vor gelassen da das derzeitige CW System für neue (kleinere) Clans eh zu vergessen ist. Aber für Kompanie braucht man auch genug Spieler.  Name und Tag können leider nicht geändert werden. Das wollte mein derzeitiger Clan schon machen aber da kannst nur neu gründen. 

@KornDonat: Es kommt halt drauf an wieviele Spieler wir zusammen bekommen. Natürlich wäre ein reiner PCGH Clan toll. Aber ich fürchte das wir damit nicht mehr als 20 Member zusammen bekommen. Und das ist für einen Clan schon recht wenig. Ich vermute das wir dadurch selten Kompanie zusammen bekommen werden, da Leute einfach unterschiedlich online sind. 
Das sehe ich ja jetzt schon bei meinem Clan. Wir fahren immer Mittwochs von 20-21 Uhr Kompanie. Ich kann selber z.b. in den seltensten Fällen da ich meistens Tagsüber Zeit haben.
Daher ist es eben die Frage sich vielleicht einen FunClan ohne Regeln zu suchen wo man Unterschlüpfen kann. Wenn wir wirklich viele Member zusammen bekommen bin ich gerne bereit den Clan zu gründen. Aber es müssen wirklich genug sein, mit wenig Membern gibt es in meinem Clan schon Probleme und dann brauch ich auch nicht wechseln da ich sowieso in einem FunClan ohne Regeln bin. 

@winner961: Ja das mit dem TS wäre toll. Ich bin zwar gegen TS Pflicht aber fürs sinnvolle Kompanie fahren ist er schon recht wichtig. Ich bin nämlich sonst auch einer der nicht immer auf den TS Server geht nur wenn ich halt Zug oder Kompanie fahre.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Dezember 2012)

Fragt doch mal bei unserem offiziellen PCGHX-Clan nach, ob da Interesse oder Möglichkeiten bestehen, ein oder mehrer WoT-Squads unter zu bringen. 

PCGHX-Clan - Startseite
PCGHX-Clan | Facebook

Hier mal das Management:
PCGHX-Clan - PCGHX-Clan Übersicht

Ein Teamspeak-Server würde auch schon existieren:
PCGHX-Clan - Unsere Server


----------



## Danger23 (14. Dezember 2012)

@ Painkiller: Vielen dank für die Info. Wäre auch ne Überlegung wert. 
Zuerst sollten wir aber mal klären wieviele wir werden damit man dann entscheiden kann ob es Sinn macht einen Clan zu gründen oder nicht.


----------



## DerpMonstah (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich hätte durchaus Interesse daran, sofern es ohne Geldeinsatz geht^^


----------



## Danger23 (14. Dezember 2012)

@ DerpMonstah: Klar geht es ohne Geldeinsatz auch. Es kostet nur dem Clangründer 2500 Gold.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Dezember 2012)

Danger23 schrieb:


> @ Painkiller: Vielen dank für die Info. Wäre auch ne Überlegung wert.
> Zuerst sollten wir aber mal klären wieviele wir werden damit man dann entscheiden kann ob es Sinn macht einen Clan zu gründen oder nicht.



Kein Problem. 

Es hätte schon einem Vorteil wenn alles unter einem Banner läuft. Kosten und Aufwand könnten vermieden bzw. minimiert werden, und Wachstum tut jedem Clan gut. Gerade wenn es ein Multigaming-Clan ist.


----------



## b0s (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich persönlich mache das nicht von der Mitgliederanzahl abhängig. Die Resonanz war bisher groß genug, dass wir bestimmt mit um die 10 Mitgliedern rechnen können, plus einige unentschlossene obendrauf.

Allerdings ist das nach wie vor nicht die Welt. Beim Nachdenken wie wir mehr Leute zusammenkriegen ist mir folgende Idee gekommen: Was haltet ihr davon die Luxxer zu fragen gemeinsam einen Clan zu eröffnen?

Gefühlt sind dort im Sammelthread zwar mehr Leute mit festem Clan, jedoch gibt es auch dort einzelne Spieler und die Deckungsgleichheit bei WoT zwischen Luxx und PCGHX ist eher gering (glaube ich). Außerdem gibt es sowohl hier als auch dort viele stille Sammelthread-Verfolger welche nicht mitschreiben, bei Existenz eines Clans aber evtl. gerne beitreten würden.

Ich könnte das dort im Sammelthread mal in den Raumwerfen und auf Resonanz warten.
Über Namen und Tag kann man sich dann anschließend Gedanken machen (hab schon was im Kopf)


----------



## DerpMonstah (14. Dezember 2012)

Danger23 schrieb:


> @ DerpMonstah: Klar geht es ohne Geldeinsatz auch. Es kostet nur dem Clangründer 2500 Gold.


 
Achso. Muss ich mich wohl verlesen haben vor einiger Zeit^^
Mein Nick wäre dann apple1554

PS.: Zum Zeitpunkt der Namensgebung wusste ich noch nicht dass eine Firma namens Apple existiert


----------



## Danger23 (14. Dezember 2012)

@b0s: Ja das mit dem Luxx ist ne gute Idee. Naja mir geht es schon um Mitgliederzahlen sonst hab ich wieder niemanden zum Zug fahren oder mal für ein paar Kompaniegefechte. Dafür braucht es einfach eine gewisse Menge an Leute. Da man ja doch zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten Online ist und wie ich z.B. auch total unterschiedlich. Ich kann einfach nicht zu einer fixen Zeit regelmässig Online sein da ich Wechseldienste habe. Kannst uns ja deine Idee dann mal mitteilen. 

Ich werd mal heute am Abend mit meiner Clanführung reden. Wenn wir genug sind bin ich bereit meinen Clan zu verlassen. Ich kann gerne den neuen dann gründen und die 2500 Gold spenden.


----------



## KornDonat (14. Dezember 2012)

Das mit dem PCGHX-Clan hört sich gut an vor allem wäre das TS 3 Problem damit schon mal gelöst der sollte ja reichen  



b0s schrieb:


> Ich persönlich mache das nicht von der Mitgliederanzahl abhängig. Die Resonanz war bisher groß genug, dass wir bestimmt mit um die 10 Mitgliedern rechnen können, plus einige unentschlossene obendrauf.
> 
> Allerdings ist das nach wie vor nicht die Welt. Beim Nachdenken wie wir mehr Leute zusammenkriegen ist mir folgende Idee gekommen: Was haltet ihr davon die Luxxer zu fragen gemeinsam einen Clan zu eröffnen?
> 
> ...



Ob das mit den Luxxer´n gut geht ?  

Nee Quatsch ich hätte da nichts gegen ich schau da ab und zu auch mal vorbei aber auch nur als stiller Mitleser 



Danger23 schrieb:


> @b0s: Ja das mit dem Luxx ist ne gute Idee. Naja mir geht es schon um Mitgliederzahlen sonst hab ich wieder niemanden zum Zug fahren oder mal für ein paar Kompaniegefechte. Dafür braucht es einfach eine gewisse Menge an Leute. Da man ja doch zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten Online ist und wie ich z.B. auch total unterschiedlich. Ich kann einfach nicht zu einer fixen Zeit regelmässig Online sein da ich Wechseldienste habe. Kannst uns ja deine Idee dann mal mitteilen.
> 
> Ich werd mal heute am Abend mit meiner Clanführung reden. Wenn wir genug sind bin ich bereit meinen Clan zu verlassen. Ich kann gerne den neuen dann gründen und die 2500 Gold spenden.


 
Damit wäre das Problem mit der Führung dann ja auch gelöst ^^

Geht ja mit den Planungen doch ganz gut vorran


----------



## b0s (14. Dezember 2012)

So, ich hab das dort mal in den Sammelthread reingehaun und warte auf Feedback. Ich fänds ne klasse Sache!


----------



## Danger23 (14. Dezember 2012)

@ KornDonat: Würde dann halt bis zur Clangründung dauern. Da ich ja die Sperrfrist habe und was ich weiß gilt die auch für Clanneugründung.
@b0s: Perfekt, vielen dank!


----------



## sh4sta (14. Dezember 2012)

InGame Nick: Powercell
Interesse, joar...solange man zu nix gezwungen wird


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Dezember 2012)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Ein reiner PCGH Clan wäre mir ehrlich gesagt lieber ist dann halt nur die Frage ob der Clan später dann auch noch ein reiner PCGH Clan bleiben soll oder ob wir noch Nicht-PCGH´ler aufnehmen.


 
Ich würde auch einen reinen PCGH Clan befürworten, da wir uns ja untereinander schon "kennen" und man davon ausgehen kann, dass keiner von uns Mist baut


----------



## Danger23 (14. Dezember 2012)

@sh4sta: Ja wenn sollte das ganze ohne Zwang sein. Also ohne TS3 Zwang und Onlinezwang und ohne Kompaniezwang. Meiner Meinung nach bin ich dafür einfach Kompanie zu fahren wenn genug online sind und passt. Das man dann die Kompanie über TS dann steuert ist hoffentlich für jeden in Ordnung.

@MR-C King: Ja vielleicht noch mit den Luxxern kombiniert damit wir immer genug Online haben.


----------



## KornDonat (14. Dezember 2012)

Jop ohne irgendwelche Pflichten wäre schon ein muss, ansonsten hätte ich auch nicht mitgemacht


----------



## DarkMo (14. Dezember 2012)

also wenn man zug/kompanie fährt, dann empfinde ich das weniger als zwang, eher als selbstverständlichkeit, das man dann ins ts geht ><


----------



## KornDonat (14. Dezember 2012)

Jop das ist dann ja was anderes da ist TS 3 schon Pflicht denn wie soll man sonst einigermaßen Taktisch zusammen fahren ? Ich mein halt keine allgemeine TS 3 Pflicht wie das in etlichen Clänen (ist das überhaupt die Mehrzahl ? )  ist sobald man WoT spielt


----------



## Danger23 (14. Dezember 2012)

@KornDonat: Na gegen so eine Pflicht bin ich auch. Aber stimmt gibt es in vielen Clans TS Pflicht aber das wird es in diesem nicht geben. 

@DarkMo: Na so selbstverständlich ist das nicht.


----------



## sh4sta (14. Dezember 2012)

Jenau das meinte ich halt.

Zig Clans die mich gefragt haben, ob ich joinen will hatten immer und immer die selben Regeln "TS-3 Pflicht, Foren-Pflicht, Kompanie-Pflicht, CW-Pflicht, min so und soviele Stunden in der Woche Online sein" ect. ect. 

Wenn ich dann immer dieses "Pflicht" im zusammenhang mit einem Spiel lese/hoere sträuben sich bei mir die Haare..   Pflichten habe ich halt genug im normalen Leben, die brauch ich nicht in einem Spiel 

Das wenn man im Zug/Kompanie fährt, alle beteiligten im TS sind, das is jawohl klar...sonst brauch man keine Kompanie/Zug fahren...


----------



## Danger23 (14. Dezember 2012)

Ja ich find auch. Pflichten gibt es im Leben genug. Die brauch ich in keinem Spiel. Vorallem so und so viele Stunden online und so find ich übertrieben. Es gibt auch noch ein Privatleben. Das ganze soll ja nur ein Hobby sein und nicht mehr.


----------



## b0s (14. Dezember 2012)

@ KornDonat vielleicht clans? 

@ TS während Kompanien: ich finde schon tolerierbar Kompaniegefechte ohne ts zu spielen, doch sollte schon sichergestellt sein, dass der Spieler sich auf das Spiel konzentriert und dann eben keine führende Rolle übernehmen kann sondern eher nach Anweisungen handeln sollte.


----------



## winner961 (14. Dezember 2012)

Also heute Abend weis ich ob ich einen TS3 für uns hab 

Ja die Zwänge sind schon arg übertrieben das Spiel soll mir Spaß machen aber nicht mich an sich binden


----------



## Robonator (14. Dezember 2012)

Moin ich wäre auch dabei. Ingamename sieht man im Sammelfred in der Spielerliste


----------



## Seeefe (14. Dezember 2012)

Wäre wohl auch dabei


----------



## Danger23 (14. Dezember 2012)

Also insgesammt sind es jetzt mal 10 Leute die sich gemeldet haben. Also schon mal gar nicht so schlecht. 

@b0s: Klar ist es kein Problem mal Kompanie ohne TS zu fahren. Nur wenn dann kein einziger im TS ist und Kompanie gefahren werden soll wird es schon wieder schwierig das ganze über Chat zu managen.

Wir sollten uns einen Clannamen, einen Clantag und ein Clanlogo überlegen. Ich werde heute meinen Clan verlassen. Das heißt frühestens Sonntag Abend kann ich den Clan gründen.


----------



## Robonator (14. Dezember 2012)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Also insgesammt sind es jetzt mal 10 Leute die sich gemeldet haben. Also schon mal gar nicht so schlecht.
> 
> @b0s: Klar ist es kein Problem mal Kompanie ohne TS zu fahren. Nur wenn dann kein einziger im TS ist und Kompanie gefahren werden soll wird es schon wieder schwierig das ganze über Chat zu managen.
> 
> Wir sollten uns einen Clannamen, einen Clantag und ein Clanlogo überlegen. Ich werde heute meinen Clan verlassen. Das heißt frühestens Sonntag Abend kann ich den Clan gründen.


 
Clantag wohl PCGH oder nicht?  Logo wäre ich dann auch für das PCGH-Logo, natürlich nur wenn wir es dann auch verwenden dürfen. 

Und bezüglich der Memberzahl: So wie es jetzt auch ist, werden früher oder später neue User ins Forum kommen die Evtl. auch gefallen an WoT finden. Einige davon kommen dann sicher auch in den Clan


----------



## Danger23 (14. Dezember 2012)

Ja PCGH als Clantag wäre für mich ok und das Logo auch. Müssen uns nur erkundigen wie es mit der Benützung aussieht. Ob man das so einfach machen darf.

Ja die Memberzahl ist echt ok. Vorallem sind ja noch einige die im Sammlethread geschrieben haben das sie dabei sind aber sich noch nicht hier gemeldet haben. Also sollten wir so an die 20 Leute zusammen haben. Das wäre für den Start gar nicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## Robonator (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich würd ja schnell nach Erlaubnis fragen, allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung wen ich dazu anschreiben muss


----------



## KornDonat (14. Dezember 2012)

Jop PCGH als Clantag und das PCGH Logo halt  




Robonator schrieb:


> Ich würd ja schnell nach Erlaubnis fragen, allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung wen ich dazu anschreiben muss


 
Würde ich das wissen hätte ich das auch eben gemacht aber keine Ahnung wem man da anschreiben muss eventuell Computec direkt bzw. an diese Email: redaktion@pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Robonator (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich schreib mal an die Mail  Wird schon klappen


----------



## Danger23 (14. Dezember 2012)

@ Robonator: Danke das du das machst. Ich hab auch keine Ahnung wenn man fragen müsste bzgl. der Verwendung.

Ich geh jetzt aber mal davon aus das keiner was dagegen hat da es ja eigentlich kostenlose Werbung ist. Ich muss nur noch die AGB von World of Tanks durchlesen ob es dort irgend eine Regel bzgl. der Verwendung von Logos und Namen gibt.


----------



## Robonator (14. Dezember 2012)

Ist abgesendet, hab nen kurzen Text zur Erklärung verfasst 

Naja ich sehe dem ganzen auch optimistisch entgegen. Bei BF3 etc wars ja auch kein Problem warum also hier? ^^
Vielleicht kommen wir mit dieser Aktion ja sogar auf die Main, wäre immerhin eher eine News wert als zum x-ten mal irgendwelche Skyrim babes


----------



## Seeefe (14. Dezember 2012)

Also 15 Mann zusammenbekomen zu können, sollten denke ich kein Problem sein


----------



## Danger23 (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaub auch das wir diese locker schaffen. Wahrscheinlich sind es sogar ein wenig mehr. Und damit schon mal gar nicht so schlecht. Da 15 aktive Member mehr bringen als 70 Clan Mitglieder und davon spielen vielleicht 10 gar kein Wot mehr und 20 sind 1x im Jahr Online.


----------



## b0s (14. Dezember 2012)

@ danger23
Das finde ich echt super von dir!

Zeitlich passt die Wartezeit ja nun auch ganz gut, damit wir feedback aus dem luxx abwarten können. Sollten wir wirklich 20 und mehr werden sollten kann ich mir auch einen pcghx only clan vorstellen. Ich mag die Idee eines größeren gemeinsamen clans aber schon gerne. 

Mir gefällt EXLX für extreme und luxx gut.


----------



## winner961 (14. Dezember 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Also 15 Mann zusammenbekomen zu können, sollten denke ich kein Problem sein


 
der Meinung schließe ich mich an  

dann können wir endlich mal als Kompanie spielen


----------



## b0s (14. Dezember 2012)

Naja aber mit 15 clan Mitgliedern wird eher selten, dass auch alle für eine Kompanie da sind. Mit an die 30 oder darüber wird das bei uns unverpflichteten Spielern schon wahrscheinlicher klappen.


----------



## BaueROG (14. Dezember 2012)

So ich melde mich dann auch nochmal hier  Ingame heiße ich: BaueReal


----------



## Danger23 (14. Dezember 2012)

Ja der Vorteil eines großen gemeinsamen Clans liegt halt darin das man einfach mehr Möglichkeiten hat mal Kompanie oder Zug zu fahren. 

Wegen des Clan Tags und dem vollen Clan Namen haben wir ja noch ein wenig Zeit zum Überlegen. Ich muss ja auch noch abchecken (schaff ich erst morgen) was genau in den AGB bezüglich Clan Namen steht. Nicht das der Clan dann gesperrt wird oder aufgelöst oder sonst irgendwas damit passiert. Aber der Vorschlag mit EXLX gefällt mir ganz gut wenn wir einige Leute von Luxxx dazu haben. 

15 sind für Kompanie schon wenig da man ja bedenken muss das nicht jeder immer Zeit haben wird. Aber man kann ja zur Not auch ein paar nicht Clan Mitglieder zum Kompanie fahren mitnehmen. Und dann schaut das schon wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## KornDonat (14. Dezember 2012)

Der Name EXLX gefällt mir auch ganz gut wenn wir dann noch ein paar Luxxer dabei haben.
Wenn wir dann aber noch Luxxer dabei haben wie soll denn das Logo aussehen ? Aus reiner fairness müsste das dann ja auch etwas mit denen zu tun haben, es sei denn den Luxxern ist es egal ^^


----------



## Danger23 (14. Dezember 2012)

Ja das wegen dem Logo ist ne gute Frage und als Clan Tag ist EXLX echt super. Nur wie soll der lange Name dazu sein, oder soll der auch einfach EXLX sein? Es kommt halt auch drauf an wieviele Luxxer wir bekommen. Wenn es nur einer ist wird er mit dem normalen Logo klar kommen müssen sind es aber viele müssen wir uns das überlegen.

Ich hab meinen aktuellen Clan jetzt verlassen. Das heißt einer Neugründung steht in den nächsten Tagen nichts im Wege. Vermutlich wird es am Montag Nachmittag soweit sein, da ich Sonntag schon etwas vorhabe und eigentlich eine Clangründung nicht auf dem Plan stand. Bis dahin denke ich werden wir das wegen dem Logo usw auch geklärt haben.


----------



## winner961 (14. Dezember 2012)

Also einen TS hätte ich zurzeit hier wäre halt nur TS2 aber für den Anfang sollte es ja reichen. TS3 kommt dann demnächst.
Adresse: 46.228.199.143:8772
kein passwort


----------



## Shiny49 (14. Dezember 2012)

Melde mich hier auch anwesend. Hab zudem auch heute meinen Clan verlassen, da die mir auf die Nerven gingen.


----------



## CrashStyle (14. Dezember 2012)

Melde auch mal interesse an für den WoT-Clan^^


----------



## joel3214 (15. Dezember 2012)

Melde mich auch mal zum Dienst irgendwer muss ja für Siege sorgen


----------



## Danger23 (15. Dezember 2012)

Na perfekt. Werden ja wirklich immer mehr . Ich bin noch immer für  Vorschläge, was den ausgesprochenen Namen betrifft und dem Logo, offen. Am  Montag werd ich den Clan gründen und euch dann alle einladen.

@winner961: Vielen Dank für den TS. TS2 sollte am Anfang sicher reichen.


----------



## winner961 (15. Dezember 2012)

Also ich muss schauen hab gerade ein Problem mit meinem Account da ich nicht auf meine Email  komme.


----------



## joel3214 (15. Dezember 2012)

Hmm hatte eine  Ts3 Server (von einem wow Server) könnten wir auch nutzen mag kein ts2 mehr installieren


----------



## Painkiller (15. Dezember 2012)

> Vielleicht kommen wir mit dieser Aktion ja sogar auf die Main, wäre  immerhin eher eine News wert als zum x-ten mal irgendwelche Skyrim babes


Ich lese seit Anfang an aktiv mit, und werden den Thread intern mal weiterreichen.  

Gruß
Pain


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Dezember 2012)

joel3214 schrieb:


> Hmm hatte eine  Ts3 Server (von einem wow Server) könnten wir auch nutzen mag kein ts2 mehr installieren


 
TS3 wäre mir auch lieber oder noch besser ein mumble was ich zur Verfügung stellen würde!


----------



## floh315 (15. Dezember 2012)

spiele zwar noch nicht lange wuerde aber auch in den clan gehen.

ich waer dafuer einen neuen thread als umfrage zu starten


----------



## Shiny49 (15. Dezember 2012)

Wir können dann beispielsweise auch and Events teilnehmen wie den Super 6 Club oder so.


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Dezember 2012)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Wir können dann beispielsweise auch and Events teilnehmen wie den Super 6 Club oder so.



Wäre stark dafür!


----------



## Danger23 (15. Dezember 2012)

Ja Events sind dann naütrlich auch eine Möglichkeit. Müssen dann halt  schauen wieviele wir dann im Clan haben und vorallem was für  Panzertypen. Aber solche Dinge kann man immer noch klären.

@  CrashStyle: Kenne zwar mumble nicht aber wenn du es kostenlos zu  Verfügung stellen kannst passt das auch. Solange wir eine Möglichkeit  haben gemeinsam zu reden passt das.

@ Floh315: Ist ja nicht  wichtig ob du schon lange Wot spielst. So lange du Spaß am Spiel hast  passt das und ich denke das dir einige erfahrerene Spieler auch etwas  beibringen können. Das ist ja der Vorteil in einem Clan. Man kann von  anderen Spielern lernen und auch mal einige nützliche Tipps bekommen.  Oder einfach mal in einem Übungsgefecht was ausprobieren.

@ Painkiller: Ja wäre toll wenn er auf die Main kommen könnte. So würden wir vielleicht noch ein paar Mitstreiter finden.


----------



## winner961 (15. Dezember 2012)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Ja Events sind dann naütrlich auch eine Möglichkeit. Müssen dann halt  schauen wieviele wir dann im Clan haben und vorallem was für  Panzertypen. Aber solche Dinge kann man immer noch klären.
> 
> @  CrashStyle: Kenne zwar mumble nicht aber wenn du es kostenlos zu  Verfügung stellen kannst passt das auch. Solange wir eine Möglichkeit  haben gemeinsam zu reden passt das.
> 
> ...



Also ich Brauch nur was zu reden. Aber mumble kenne ich nicht


----------



## Robonator (15. Dezember 2012)

> Ich lese seit Anfang an aktiv mit, und werden den Thread intern mal weiterreichen.
> 
> Gruß
> Pain


Hättest das nicht früher schreiben können?  Dann hätte ich mir ja die Mail sparen können


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Dezember 2012)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Ja Events sind dann naütrlich auch eine Möglichkeit. Müssen dann halt  schauen wieviele wir dann im Clan haben und vorallem was für  Panzertypen. Aber solche Dinge kann man immer noch klären.
> 
> @  CrashStyle: Kenne zwar mumble nicht aber wenn du es kostenlos zu  Verfügung stellen kannst passt das auch. Solange wir eine Möglichkeit  haben gemeinsam zu reden passt das.
> 
> ...



Sollte nur wissen wie viele wir wären für die Slot anzahl!

Das wäre mumble


----------



## BaueROG (15. Dezember 2012)

Und wie steht das jetzt mit den Luxxxern? Wäre ja interessant zu wissen wegen dem Logo und ausgesprochenem Namen..


----------



## KornDonat (15. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab im Luxxer Forum dann haben sich 2 oder 3 Leute gemeldet die mit machen würden


----------



## Danger23 (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich durchforste gerade den Sammelthread der Luxxer wieviele sich dort gemeldet haben. Das Problem wenn man sowas in einem Sammlethread schreibt ist halt das es dort auch schnell wieder untergeht. 
Ich werd jetzt mal im Luxx noch was posten und mal schauen was passiert. Aber ich denke wir werden bei EXLX als Namen bleiben. Ich find der klingt ganz gut. Nur wegen dem Logo müssen wir uns halt noch was überlegen. 
Ich fände ja das H vom Luxx und das X von diesem Forum sich sicher gut kombinieren lassen könnten zu einem guten Logo. Allerdings bin ich, was Logos erstellen betrifft, nicht so wirklich gut.


----------



## Robonator (15. Dezember 2012)

EXLX würd doch schon reichen als Logo  Oder einfach das PCGH-Logo mit Luxx Schriftzug im X


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Dezember 2012)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Ich durchforste gerade den Sammelthread der Luxxer wieviele sich dort gemeldet haben. Das Problem wenn man sowas in einem Sammlethread schreibt ist halt das es dort auch schnell wieder untergeht.
> Ich werd jetzt mal im Luxx noch was posten und mal schauen was passiert. Aber ich denke wir werden bei EXLX als Namen bleiben. Ich find der klingt ganz gut. Nur wegen dem Logo müssen wir uns halt noch was überlegen.
> Ich fände ja das H vom Luxx und das X von diesem Forum sich sicher gut kombinieren lassen könnten zu einem guten Logo. Allerdings bin ich, was Logos erstellen betrifft, nicht so wirklich gut.



Hört sich gut an find ich auch! Mach das mal im Luxx Forum 



Robonator schrieb:


> EXLX würd doch schon reichen als Logo  Oder einfach das PCGH-Logo mit Luxx Schriftzug im X



Irgendwie sowas!


----------



## winner961 (15. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> EXLX würd doch schon reichen als Logo  Oder einfach das PCGH-Logo mit Luxx Schriftzug im X



Gefällt mir so stelle ich mir das vor


----------



## Seeefe (15. Dezember 2012)

Oder ein Logo mit dem X und H wo das H vor dem X steht  oder umgekehrt


----------



## Papzt (15. Dezember 2012)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob das hier was wird


----------



## Danger23 (15. Dezember 2012)

Ja man könnte auch EXLX als Logo verwenden. EX in blauer Schrift und LX in roter Schrift. Nur den Hintergrund müssten wir uns noch überlegen. Soll ja dann auf den Panzern gut aussehen 
Der Clan braucht auch nicht sofort ein Logo. Nur der Name und der Tag müssen stehen. Ich bin für Name EXLX und Tag auch EXLX. Logo kann man zum Glück jederzeit ändern und neu hochladen.

@ Papzt: Ob was wird? Das mit dem Logo bekommen wir schon hin.


----------



## Robonator (15. Dezember 2012)

Hintergrund einfach transparent? So das quasi nur der Schriftzug auf dem Panzer zu sehen ist?


----------



## Seeefe (15. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hintergrund einfach transparent? So das quasi nur der Schriftzug auf dem Panzer zu sehen ist?


 
Klingt gut  Soll ja auch iwie zum Panzer passen


----------



## Danger23 (15. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch jemanden der das Logo hinbekommt. Ich bin dafür leider nicht geeignet. Ich hab gerade mal Paint und eigentlich von dem schon keine Ahnung wie man es bedient.
Hab im Luxx auch etwas gepostet. Mal schauen was dort noch zurück kommt.

@ CrashStyle: Ja das mit Mumble sieht eigentlich eh ganz gut aus. Wegen der Slots kann man jetzt noch nichts sagen. Aber ich schätze so um 20 oder so werden wir brauchen.


----------



## Robonator (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich könnt spätestens zu Weihnachten eins machen, dann bekomm ich mein Tablet 
Software dazu ist vorhanden.


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Dezember 2012)

@all Wer mich etwas unterstützen möchte mit einem kleine Betrag kann dies gerne machen, der Mumble Server 20slot würde mich 39.70€ für 1 Jahr kosten. Nitrado Spendenlink


----------



## Shiny49 (15. Dezember 2012)

Dafür gäbs ja schon fast nen TS3... evtl könte ich sogar einen besorgen, mal sehen.
Erstmal brauchen wir einen Clan, dananach alles andere.


----------



## winner961 (15. Dezember 2012)

mein TS2 der zur zeit frei ist kostet mich nichts und auch niemand anders und der TS3 wird nach der Clangründung wahrscheinlich besorgt


----------



## Danger23 (15. Dezember 2012)

@Robenator: Ok passt. Ich bin einfach nicht geeignet für sowas 

@  CrashStyle: Ich würde auch noch warten da ja mal ein TS2 zur Verfügung steht kostenlos und möglicherweise auch ein TS3 kommen könnte. Aber wenn du den Server jetzt schon gekauft haben solltest Spende ich dir einen 10er. 

Erst müssen wir ja den Clan noch gründen. Das wird erst am Montag erfolgen da ich ja aufgrund der Sperre nicht früher darf.


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Dezember 2012)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Dafür gäbs ja schon fast nen TS3... evtl könnte ich sogar einen besorgen, mal sehen.
> Erstmal brauchen wir einen Clan, danach alles andere.


 
Wen du ein besorgen kannst auch ok  Eben lass das erstmal klappen dann machen wir das mit dem Voiceserver.


----------



## b0s (15. Dezember 2012)

@ Voiceserver / TS3
wenn das mit dem TS3 klappt wäre sehr gut, falls nicht kann ich auch mal in meinem Betrieb nachhaken, da müsste ich nen vServer kriegen, worauf ne Standard-Lizenz mit 32 Slots laufen kann. Ggfs. lässt die sich über ne Registrierung dann noch auf bis zu 512 Slots hochstufen.

@ Name
Was haltet ihr als Namen von: eXtreme deLUXX
Ist zugegebenermaßen ziemlich Plakativ und wirkt übertrieben aber ist auch eine denkbar einfache und naheliegende Kombination der Communitynamen .


----------



## BaueROG (16. Dezember 2012)

b0s schrieb:
			
		

> @ Name
> Was haltet ihr als Namen von: eXtreme deLUXX
> Ist zugegebenermaßen ziemlich Plakativ und wirkt übertrieben aber ist auch eine denkbar einfache und naheliegende Kombination der Communitynamen .



Den Namen finde ich ziemlich gut  Ich hab zwar auch nich viel Ahnung von Logos machen, werde mich aber in der Freizeit ein bisschen mit beschäftigen  vllt kommt ja was vernünftiges raus


----------



## KornDonat (16. Dezember 2012)

eXtreme deLUXX find ich auh ziemlich genial  Also ich wäre dafür


----------



## Danger23 (16. Dezember 2012)

Ja eXtreme deLUXX find ich genial. Und als Tag werden wir wie schon geschrieben EXLX verwenden. 

@ BaueROG: ja wäre voll cool wenn du das Logo hinbekommst

@b0s: Ja ich denk mal 32 Slots reichen für den Start ganz sicher. Und sollten doch mehr notwendig sein können wir ja gerne zusammen legen. Ich bin jederzeit bereit einen Teil zu Spenden.


----------



## winner961 (16. Dezember 2012)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Ja eXtreme deLUXX find ich genial. Und als Tag werden wir wie schon geschrieben EXLX verwenden.
> 
> @ BaueROG: ja wäre voll cool wenn du das Logo hinbekommst
> 
> @b0s: Ja ich denk mal 32 Slots reichen für den Start ganz sicher. Und sollten doch mehr notwendig sein können wir ja gerne zusammen legen. Ich bin jederzeit bereit einen Teil zu Spenden.



Also mir gefällt der Name und das Tag sehr gut. 
Bin aufs Logo gespannt


----------



## Shiny49 (16. Dezember 2012)

winner961 schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt der Name und das Tag sehr gut.
> Bin aufs Logo gespannt


 Ich auch. Hoffentlich ist der Name eXtreme DeLuXX noch nicht vergeben


----------



## sh4sta (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mal nen bissel in Photoshop rumgespielt, aber irgendwie fehlt mir die Inspiration für nen Logo. Hab nur nen bissel mit den Buchstaben rumgespielt und versucht die beiden farben der Seiten zu kombinieren und mit nen paar Effekten rumgespielt...is nur ne spielerei und vllt bekommt ja jemand ne Inspiration dadurch...also nich gleich hauen^^   (der weiße Hintergrund is eigentlich Transparent^^)


----------



## Danger23 (16. Dezember 2012)

Ja ich find den Namen und Tag auch sehr gut. Hab mal in WOT herum gesucht und keinen Clan finden können mit diesem Namen und Tag. 

@sh4sta: Mir persönlich gefällt das zweite Logo besser wo beides groß geschrieben ist. Das Logo darf diese größen haben: 64x64 Pixel (Clan-Profil / Panzer),
32x32 Pixel (Clan War Interface), 24x24 Pixel (Territorien). Das Format ist png.


----------



## sh4sta (16. Dezember 2012)

Wie gesagt, spielerei...daher auch die größe(500x500)^^


----------



## Seeefe (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich find das zweite auch besser  Sieht auch garnicht mal so schlecht aus, könnt ich mir gut auf meinen Tanks vorstellen 

Achja hab meinen Ingame Namen vorhin vergessen  -->Seeefe


----------



## sh4sta (16. Dezember 2012)

Hab das komplett groß geschriebene mal auf die geforderten Maße geändert. Da sieht man erst mal wie winzig das is


----------



## Shiny49 (16. Dezember 2012)

Mh, wäre irgendwas quadratisches nicht besser ?


----------



## sh4sta (16. Dezember 2012)

Nun ja, keine ahnung^^ Wenn ich z.B. meine spielerei da auf "quadratisch" ziehen würde, würde es ziemlich lang gezogen aussehen


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Dezember 2012)

Find das erste nen tick besser


----------



## Danger23 (16. Dezember 2012)

Ja ist winzig. Aber auf den Panzern ist es halt auch ur winzig zu sehen. Aber danke für die Arbeit sh4sta. Logo lässt sich ja zum Glück jederzeit ändern.


----------



## sh4sta (16. Dezember 2012)

Naja...arbeit würd ich das jetzt nicht nennen


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Dezember 2012)

Gibt es schon eine liste wo alle drine stehen die mit machen wollen?


----------



## Seeefe (16. Dezember 2012)

Also hab mal gezählt 



Danger23
winner921
KornDonat
DerpMonstah
bOs
sh4sta
Robonator
BaueROG
Shiny49
CrashStyle
joel3214
floh315
=MR_C=KingG[GER]
DarkMo
Seeefe
Das sind momentan alle die sich hier gemeldet haben, soweit ich das jetzt richtig gelesen habe


----------



## Shiny49 (16. Dezember 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Also hab mal gezählt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joa. Allerdings heiß ich Shiny49 und nicht Shiny45


----------



## winner961 (16. Dezember 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Also hab mal gezählt
> 
> 
> [*]Danger23
> ...



Sehr schön nur heiß ich in WoT zurzeit winner921


----------



## Seeefe (16. Dezember 2012)

Sry!!!  Fehler berichtigt  

Hab jetzt nur die Forennamen genommen winner


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Dezember 2012)

Würdest du bitte eine liste pcgh nick | wot nick machen?


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Dezember 2012)

Danger23
winner921
KornDonat
DerpMonstah
bOs
sh4sta
Robonator
BaueROG
Shiny49
CrashStyle | badcrash
joel3214
floh315
=MR_C=KingG[GER]
DarkMo
Seeefe

Sry für doppelpost hab net dran gedacht  Kopiert bitte die liste trag euren namen ein und postet das ganze wieder.


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (16. Dezember 2012)

Wäre auch dabei, TS3 kann ich anbieten, wäre kein Problem 

Ingame: oldsqlCrazy


----------



## sh4sta (16. Dezember 2012)

ForenName: sh4sta
IngameName: Powercell

Steht aber auch inner Liste vom SammelThread.


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (16. Dezember 2012)

sh4sta schrieb:


> ForenName: sh4sta
> IngameName: Powercell
> 
> Steht aber auch inner Liste vom SammelThread.



366 Matches mit nem PzKpfw 35(t) ?


----------



## BaueROG (16. Dezember 2012)

Ohman, 64x64 Pixel maximal?!  Dann kann ich gleich neu anfangen glaub ich  Naja ich guck später nochmal, muss grad für Latei lernen -.-

Edit: Ingame ist mein Name BaueReal..


----------



## DerpMonstah (16. Dezember 2012)

Forenname: DerpMonstah
Ingamename: apple1554
xD


----------



## Seeefe (16. Dezember 2012)

Seeefe

Ingamename: Seeefe


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Dezember 2012)

sh4sta schrieb:


> ForenName: sh4sta
> IngameName: Powercell
> 
> Steht aber auch inner Liste vom SammelThread.


 
Sind das auch alle die beim clan mit machen wollen!?

An alle ihr sollte doch bitte die list erweitern und wieder posten danke!


----------



## winner961 (16. Dezember 2012)

Name Zier winner961

Ingame winner961 und winner921(letzterer ist zur Zeit wichtig da erster nicht benutzfâhig gerade)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Dezember 2012)

Forum: =MR-C=KinG[GER]
WoT:  _ShockFlyer_

Am besten wäre so eine Liste im Startpost von diesem Thread


----------



## BaueROG (16. Dezember 2012)

Unten kann man meinen ersten Entwurf sehen, bevor ich wusste, dass es maximal 64 x 64 sein darf :/
Ich hab das Logo nicht komplett allein gestaltet, die Basis war eine Template von YouTube


----------



## KornDonat (16. Dezember 2012)

BaueROG schrieb:


> Unten kann man meinen ersten Entwurf sehen, bevor ich wusste, dass es maximal 64 x 64 sein darf :/
> Ich hab das Logo nicht komplett allein gestaltet, die Basis war eine Template von YouTube


 
Gefällt mir echt gut  Ist dann nur die Frage ob man in 64x64 noch alles erkennt


----------



## b0s (16. Dezember 2012)

Gefällt mir sehr gut! In der entsprechend kleinen Variante würde ich dann den Rahmen einfach nur silber ohne Schriftzug machen. Dann sieht man einfach noch den schematischen Panzer und den Schriftzug (letzteren evtl. noch vergrößern) und das gibt n schniekes Symbol/Logo.

Bezüglich der Verwendung der Markennamen und/oder Logos von Hardwareluxx benötigen wir aber die Erlaubnis des Rechteinhaber. Dem schreibe ich gleich ne Nachricht im HWLuxx Forum.


----------



## BaueROG (16. Dezember 2012)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Gefällt mir echt gut  Ist dann nur die Frage ob man in 64x64 noch alles erkennt


 
ne eben nicht  Das ist ja mein Problem... 

Edit: Hab jetzt nochmal b0s' Rat befolgt und muss sagen, dass ich doch ganz zufrieden bin 
Die Logos kann man zwar nur noch erahnen, aber das ist numal so bei 64 Pixeln 

Edit2: Hab die zwei anderen Größen nochmal schnell dranngehängt...


----------



## KornDonat (16. Dezember 2012)

Ach das sieht doch ganz gut aus zur Not kann man die beiden Logos auch ganz weglassen das fällt bei der Größe eh nich auf


----------



## BaueROG (16. Dezember 2012)

Jo  Mal ne kleine Frage... geht WoT bei euch zurzeit auch nicht oder liegt das an mir? 

Edit: lag wohl an mir..


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (16. Dezember 2012)

Die meisten Logos auf den Panzer kann man doch aber immer gut erkennen, finde ich!


----------



## BaueROG (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich meinte das PCGHX und das Hardwareluxx Logo


----------



## b0s (16. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht für die mittlere und ganz kleine Version einfach den ganzen schnick-schnack weglassen und nur dieses Panzer-Symbol machen?


----------



## Danger23 (16. Dezember 2012)

Hab jetzt eine Liste im Startpost eingefügt. Bitte überprüft ob es so stimmt und ich mich nicht irgendwo vertan habe.

@ BaueROG: Also das Logo find ich voll super. Das gefällt mir sehr, sehr gut. Ja wegen den Logos müssen wir uns noch erkundigen. Ich glaub auch vom PCGH Logo hat es bis jetzt noch keine Info gegeben.


----------



## BaueROG (16. Dezember 2012)

Bei meinem Ingame Namen das EAL am Ende ist eig klein  macht aber kein großen Unterschied


----------



## b0s (16. Dezember 2012)

@ Danger23
Ich hab mich mal mit dem Tabellen BBCode beschäftigt und die Spielerliste etwas aufgehübscht und übersichtlich gemacht. Leider scheint das [ table ] Tag nicht einwandfrei zu funzen (oder ich bediene es falsch) daher ist es nicht ganz optimal. Denke aber immer noch übersichtlicher als lediglich aufgelistet.
Wenn du die in den Startpost übernehmen willst kannste den Code kopieren indem du dir diesen Post als Zitat ansiehst.




PCGHX | WoT
=MR-C=KinG[GER] | _ShockFlyer_
b0s | reach3r
BaueROG | BaueReal
CrashStyle | badcrash
Danger23 | Danger23
DarkMo | DarkMo
DerpMonstah | apple1554
floh315 | fehlt
joel3214 | no_c4_no
KornDonat | KornDonat
oldsqlCrazy | oldsqlCrazy
robonator | THEROBONATOR
Seeefe | Seeefe
sh4sta | Powercell
shiny49 | Der_General_49
winner961 | winner961 / winner921


----------



## Homerclon (16. Dezember 2012)

Ihr wisst dass das Hochladen des Logos bei WoT Gold kostet?

Und die kleinsten Größen des Logos, werden eh nur auf der CW-Karte verwendet.
Wenn ihr da nicht mitmachen wollt, kanns euch egal sein, wie viel man da noch erkennt.



Nein, ich mache nicht mit.


----------



## b0s (16. Dezember 2012)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Ihr wisst dass das Hochladen des Logos bei WoT Gold kostet?
> 
> Und die kleinsten Größen des Logos, werden eh nur auf der CW-Karte verwendet.
> Wenn ihr da nicht mitmachen wollt, kanns euch egal sein, wie viel man da noch erkennt.
> ...


1. Nein
2. Danke für die Info!
3. Schade


----------



## KornDonat (16. Dezember 2012)

Also ich wusste das es Gold kostet, wie viel allerdings nicht ^^
Ist denke ich aber auch nicht so schlimm


----------



## Seeefe (16. Dezember 2012)

Hat ja noch Zeit mit der CW Karte usw


----------



## HoanB (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde auch wohl mit machen.

Ingame: _CHane_
Forum: HoanB

Ich hoffe das wird was mit dem PCGH Clan!

Ps.: Habe nicht alles gelesen.


----------



## Danger23 (17. Dezember 2012)

@b0s: Danke für die Tabelle. Ich hatte gestern keine Zeit da was tolles zu machen. Hab nur schnell ne Liste erstellt. Werde aber die Tabelle gleich mal vorne anfügen.

@ Homerclon: Schade das du nicht mitmachst. Das mit dem Gold wusste ich ist aber kein Problem. 

@ Seeefe: Ja CW hat definitiv Zeit. Dafür sind wir erstens noch zu wenig und zweitens find ich das derzeitige CW System sehr bescheiden. 

@ HoanB: Ok passt. Dann willkommen im neuen PCGH Clan. Es wird was. Ich werde den Clan heute am Nachmittag erstellen.

Ja die kleinen Logos werd ich zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt hochladen. Ich werd als erstes mal das für die Panzer hochladen. Mal schauen ob wir heute noch Feedback bzgl. der Verwendung der Logos bekommen. Sonst müssen wir sie vorerst mal entfernen. 
Wenn alle einverstanden sind würde ich das Logo von BaueROG verwenden. Das finde ich optisch sehr ansprechend und es sieht in 64x64 wirklich gut aus. Und das ist ja das was auf die Panzer kommt.


----------



## CrashStyle (17. Dezember 2012)

Mach das find das logo schaut gut!


----------



## sh4sta (17. Dezember 2012)

oldsqlCrazy schrieb:


> 366 Matches mit nem PzKpfw 35(t) ?


 

Der hat mir damals halt viel Spaß gemacht und war mein Fun-Mobil


----------



## Danger23 (17. Dezember 2012)

So Leute es gibt gute Nachrichten. Clan ist erstellt und die Einladungen sind raus. Einige Leute sind allerdings noch in einem Clan. Diese müssten ihren aktuellen Clan verlassen damit sie in den neuen können. Sperrfrist hierfür ist 48 Stunden. 

Name ist jetzt eXtreme deluXX und Tag ist EXLX. Logo hab ich von BaueROG verwendet.


----------



## sh4sta (17. Dezember 2012)

Danger23 schrieb:


> So Leute es gibt gute Nachrichten. Clan ist erstellt und die Einladungen sind raus. Einige Leute sind allerdings noch in einem Clan. Diese müssten ihren aktuellen Clan verlassen damit sie in den neuen können. Sperrfrist hierfür ist 48 Stunden.
> 
> Name ist jetzt eXtreme deluXX und Tag ist EXLX. Logo hab ich von BaueROG verwendet.



Hab angenommen


----------



## Danger23 (17. Dezember 2012)

Perfekt. Und CrashStyle hat auch schon angenommen. Hab die Ränge gleich mal auf Soldat geändert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Dezember 2012)

Bin drinn


----------



## CrashStyle (17. Dezember 2012)

Freu mich schon auf Koordinierte Gefechte!


----------



## sh4sta (17. Dezember 2012)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Freu mich schon auf Koordinierte Gefechte!


 
Ich beantworte das mit einem Zitat aus dem Community Zocken Thread von Papzt über Korn



> wenn im Lategame noch alles offen ist brennt bei ihm wohl irgendwas durch und er wird so eine Art Trollrambo  schwer zu beschrieben in was für einem Zustand der Typ dann ist...das muss man erlebt haben



Und ich hoffe immer noch darauf, bei dem Abenteuer dabei zu sein....beim normalen Zug zocken, war Korn immer recht gelassen und kein "troll-Rambo"


----------



## Danger23 (17. Dezember 2012)

Na schauen wir mal wie koordiniert sie werden  Aber zumindest 3 Leute können sich koordinieren wenn im Zug gespielt wird.


----------



## CrashStyle (17. Dezember 2012)

Denke schon! Wenn wir dann alle im TS sind


----------



## KornDonat (17. Dezember 2012)

sh4sta schrieb:


> Ich beantworte das mit einem Zitat aus dem Community Zocken Thread von Papzt über Korn
> 
> 
> 
> Und ich hoffe immer noch darauf, bei dem Abenteuer dabei zu sein....beim normalen Zug zocken, war Korn immer recht gelassen und kein "troll-Rambo"


 
Haha ja die guten alten Zeiten  Das hat allerdings ein wenig nachgelassen seitdem es die Ingame Report funktion gibt ^^


----------



## Danger23 (17. Dezember 2012)

Also die Ingame Report funktion ist glaub ich nur zur Zierde da. So viele wie ich schon reported habe und passiert ist keinem bis jetzt was. Vorgestern hab ich einen Reported der eindeutige Neonazistische Äußerungen getätigt hat. Bis jetzt darf er noch spielen. 

Im übrigen hab ich im Namen das D bewusst groß geschrieben da man sonst vielleicht die drei großen X falsch verstehen könnte. Möchte ja keinen Ärger mit dem Support bekommen.

Edith sagt: Welchen Sprachserver verwenden wir jetzt? Nur damit wir alle einen einheitlichen Server verwenden. Serverdaten könnte man dann ja per PM austauschen falls die Angst besteht das der Server sonst von nicht gewünschten Leuten gecrasht wird.


----------



## CrashStyle (17. Dezember 2012)

Sind das links unten 3 icons!? 

Edit: Die sehe ich im vollbild nicht mehr!


----------



## BaueROG (17. Dezember 2012)

Freut mich, dass du mein Logo genommen hast  Werde dann auch gleich mal annehmen


----------



## CrashStyle (17. Dezember 2012)

Sagt mal wie sehe ich die icons links unten wieder?


----------



## Danger23 (17. Dezember 2012)

@Crash Style: Welche Icons meinst den?

@BaueROG: Na dein Logo hat wirklich sehr gut ausgesehen. 

Angenommen haben mit mir jetzt 6 Leute. Mal schauen wieviele wir werden. 13 hab ich eingeladen. Die restlichen sind entweder noch in einem Clan oder noch in der Sperrfrist fürs annehmen.


----------



## floh315 (17. Dezember 2012)

Danger23 schrieb:
			
		

> @Crash Style: Welche Icons meinst den?
> 
> @BaueROG: Na dein Logo hat wirklich sehr gut ausgesehen.
> 
> Angenommen haben mit mir jetzt 6 Leute. Mal schauen wieviele wir werden. 13 hab ich eingeladen. Die restlichen sind entweder noch in einem Clan oder noch in der Sperrfrist fürs annehmen.



lad mich doch auch mal ein 
ingame : floh315

ich guck dann heute Abend mal vorbei


----------



## CrashStyle (17. Dezember 2012)

Die auf dem bild unten links! Das sind die wo man die Sprachserver einstellt oder!? 

Die sehe ich im vollbild (1680*1050) nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b0s (17. Dezember 2012)

Anfrage an Ansprechpartner von Hardwareluxx ist raus, ich warte auf Rückmeldung.

Im worst case, wenn wir die Erlaubnis nicht erhalten müssen wir halt das HWLUxx Logo und Bezüge zum Namen entfernen. Ansonsten sollte dem Weiterbestehen nichts widersprechen. Tag und Name finde ich jedenfalls auch so gut .


----------



## Danger23 (17. Dezember 2012)

@ floh315: Einladung ist draußen. Hab leider nicht gewußt ob du ingame und hier den gleichen Namen benutzt.

@b0s: Ja Tag und Namen geben jetzt eigentlich eh keinen direkten Bezug zum Hardwareluxx das sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein. Danke fürs anfragen. 

@CrashStyle: Ja ich glaub das sind die Dinger für den Sprachkanal. Aber warum du die nicht siehst bei Vollbild kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten.

Ist jemand von euch aktiv im Luxx unterwegs und kann dort mal nach den Ingame Namen fragen die mitmachen wollen damit ich die auch einladen kann?


----------



## b0s (17. Dezember 2012)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Ist jemand von euch aktiv im Luxx unterwegs und kann dort mal nach den Ingame Namen fragen die mitmachen wollen damit ich die auch einladen kann?


Mach ich wenn ich heute abend zu Hause bin. DAnn erstelle ich dort auch mal einen extra Thread für die Interessierten.


----------



## winner961 (17. Dezember 2012)

also bei mir ist noch keine Einladung angekommen 
ingame winner921/winner961 (zweietr zurzeit bis passwortänderung inaktiv)


----------



## Danger23 (17. Dezember 2012)

@ winner961: Hast dich auf dieser Seite eingeloggt: World of Tanks Den Einladung an dich ist schon raus. Und ich kann auch keine weitere schicken weil er sagt das Einladung schon verschickt worden ist.

@b0s: Vielen dank dafür.


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (17. Dezember 2012)

Habe auch noch keine Einladung bekommen.


----------



## Robonator (17. Dezember 2012)

> Name ist jetzt eXtreme deluXX und Tag ist EXLX. Logo hab ich von BaueROG verwendet.


Meinste nicht das war etwas voreilig?


----------



## Danger23 (17. Dezember 2012)

@ oldsqlCrazy: Du warst wohl davor in einem Clan. Man muss 48 Stunden warten bis man einem neuen Clan beitreten kann. Deswegen hast noch keine Einladung. Aber keine Angst ich hab dich nicht vergessen und werde dir sobald es möglich ist eine Einladung schicken.

@Robonator: In wiefern Voreilig. Auf dem verwendeten Logo kann man die Logos der beiden Foren überhaupt nicht erkennen. Hab ich Ingame mit maximaler Zoomstufe auf dem Panzer getestet. Von daher gibt es keine Probleme. Und es lässt sich ja alles ändern. Ich kann den Clantag und den Namen noch bearbeiten und ändern. Also sollten Änderungswünsche auftreten ist das kein Problem. Und auch das Logo kann jederzeit geändert werden. Ich bin nur der Meinung wenn man es nicht gleich anpackt fängt man nie an. Deswegen hab ich gleich mal den Clan gegründet und angefangen alle einzuladen. Bis alle angenommen haben usw. dauert es eh noch ein paar Tage vermutlich mal.


----------



## Shiny49 (17. Dezember 2012)

Wäre es gegebenfalls möglich, mich zu befördern ? 1. Rekrut isn doofer Rang, zweitens hätt ich vielleicht nochn paar Leutchen, die ich Einladen könnte.


----------



## Danger23 (17. Dezember 2012)

@ Shiny49: Ja es werden alle auf Soldat befördert. Leider kann man das nicht automatisch machen. Das heißt ich muss jeden manuell auswählen. Und da ich nicht die ganze Zeit schaue ob wer annimmt kann es etwas dauern bis ich sie befördere. Ich kann dich auch gerne auf Anwerber stellen dann kannst du die Leute einladen. Ist auch kein Problem.


----------



## Robonator (17. Dezember 2012)

Danger23 schrieb:


> @ Shiny49: Ja es werden alle auf Soldat befördert. Leider kann man das nicht automatisch machen. Das heißt ich muss jeden manuell auswählen. Und da ich nicht die ganze Zeit schaue ob wer annimmt kann es etwas dauern bis ich sie befördere. Ich kann dich auch gerne auf Anwerber stellen dann kannst du die Leute einladen. Ist auch kein Problem.


 
Such dir schonmal Aushilfe


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (17. Dezember 2012)

Danger23 schrieb:


> @ oldsqlCrazy: Du warst wohl davor in einem Clan. Man muss 48 Stunden warten bis man einem neuen Clan beitreten kann. Deswegen hast noch keine Einladung. Aber keine Angst ich hab dich nicht vergessen und werde dir sobald es möglich ist eine Einladung schicken.



Ich weiß, bin vorhin ausgetreten am Mittwoch kannst du mich dann einladen  Und ich würde mich auch für ein Stellvertreter empfehlen.


----------



## DerpMonstah (17. Dezember 2012)

Hab auch mal angenommen
Könnte noch ein wenig dauern bis ich dann spielen kann, bekommen im Laufe des Monats neues Internet und dann gehts erstmal ans gepatche xD


----------



## Shiny49 (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe auchnichts dagegen , ein Amt zu übernehmen


----------



## Seeefe (17. Dezember 2012)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Ich habe auchnichts dagegen , ein Amt zu übernehmen


 
Ich auch nicht  


Bin jetzt auch drin  Freu mich schon auf die ersten Gefechte mit allen  Achja haben wir jetzt einen TS Server?


----------



## Danger23 (17. Dezember 2012)

@ Shiny49: Ich hab dich mal als Anwerber eingestellt. Dann kannst du Leute einladen und hinzufügen. Solltest du auf der Hauptseite unter mein Clan bei Personalbeschaffung machen können.

@ oldsqlCrazy: Ja am Mittwoch wirst dann eingeladen von mir. 

@ Seeefe: Noch haben wir keinen TS. Ausser ich hab irgendwas hier überlesen.

Ja ich brauch sowieso noch Feldkommandanten also die sich in der Lage fühlen bei einem Kompaniegefecht das Kommando zu übernehmen und klar Vizekommandanten wird es dann auch noch geben.


----------



## Seeefe (17. Dezember 2012)

Was gibst den sonst noch für Ränge in nem Clan?


----------



## Robonator (17. Dezember 2012)

> Ja ich brauch sowieso noch Feldkommandanten also die sich in der Lage fühlen bei einem Kompaniegefecht das Kommando zu übernehmen und klar Vizekommandanten wird es dann auch noch geben.


Würd mich auch melden, hab schon diverse Erfahrung mit Clans in WoT und auch in anderen Games


----------



## Shiny49 (17. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Würd mich auch melden, hab schon diverse Erfahrung mit Clans in WoT und auch in anderen Games


 Hab aber trotzdem mehr Gefechte als du  Und ich kann Gefechtsausgänge besser berechnen als XVM


----------



## DerpMonstah (17. Dezember 2012)

Klasse Logo, gefällt mir ^^


----------



## Danger23 (17. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt, Rekrut, Soldat, Anwerber, Schatzmeister, Diplomat, Feldkommandant und Vize-Kommandant.


----------



## KornDonat (17. Dezember 2012)

Das Kommando in Kompanie Gefechten oder später auch CW´s würde ich sonst übernehmen wenn keiner was dagegen hat


----------



## Seeefe (17. Dezember 2012)

Also wenn keiner will, Diplomat könnt ich mir vorstellen


----------



## Shiny49 (17. Dezember 2012)

Dann werd ich der Schatzmeister


----------



## BaueROG (17. Dezember 2012)

Was müsste man denn so als Diplomat machen?  Und Kommando übernehmen is nicht so bei mir  Also soll das ruhig meiner Meinung nach Korn machen


----------



## Robonator (17. Dezember 2012)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Hab aber trotzdem mehr Gefechte als du  Und ich kann Gefechtsausgänge besser berechnen als XVM


 
Du schaust ja nur nach ob irgendwo PL steht oder jemand Siema schreibt dann weisste ja schon bescheid


----------



## Shiny49 (17. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Du schaust ja nur nach ob irgendwo PL steht oder jemand Siema schreibt dann weisste ja schon bescheid


 Joa, gut erkannt, habe darin schon viel Erfahrung.


----------



## Robonator (17. Dezember 2012)

Fürn Vize oder Feld würd ich mich dann mal bewerben


----------



## Danger23 (17. Dezember 2012)

Ok na dann werd ich nachher die Ränge mal anpassen. Aber jetzt fahr ich mal erst eine Runde Zug


----------



## Shiny49 (17. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Fürn Vize oder Feld würd ich mich dann mal bewerben


 Dir kann man dochnet den Vize überlassen. 
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Gegenkandidat


----------



## Robonator (17. Dezember 2012)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Dir kann man dochnet den Vize überlassen.
> Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Gegenkandidat


 
Ach aber dir kann man den Vize geben oder wat?

Warum nich einfach 2 Vize?


----------



## KornDonat (17. Dezember 2012)

Also wenn einer den Vize machen sollte dann ganz klar ich


----------



## Danger23 (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab jetzt mal schnell die Ränge überarbeitet. Kann ich ja jederzeit nochmals ändern. Daran sollte es wirklich nicht scheitern


----------



## KornDonat (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke passt für den Anfang erst mal


----------



## b0s (17. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich übermorgen dann auch endlich beitreten darf  fände ichs super wenn ich ebenfalls Einladen drüfte.

Ich dachte daran mich als eine Art Schnittstelle zwischen PCGHX und HWLuxx anzubieten. Wenn erstmal alle im Clan sind, lässt sich das meiste ja auch in Game besprechen, aber für langfristige Sachen ist auf jeden Fall der Austausch und das Miteinander wichtig.

Der Thread dort steht jetzt übrigens: [WoT] Versammlungsthread für Funclan interessierte

lG


----------



## CrashStyle (17. Dezember 2012)

@b0s Mach das du hast ja schon das Thema im luxx gestartet!

@Danger23 Kannst mich auch auf Anwerber setzten vllt. kommt ein freund mit rein


----------



## joel3214 (17. Dezember 2012)

Wer soll das lesen ihr ollen Spamer habe bei Seite 6 gestern aufgehört 

p.s. bin im Clan


----------



## Robonator (17. Dezember 2012)

Okay und wer von euch ist Juliabunny?


----------



## joel3214 (17. Dezember 2012)

Denke mal luxx fahren vielleicht gleich mit ihm.
Ist übrigens männlich also nicht gleich  ausflippen jungs xD


----------



## b0s (17. Dezember 2012)

Jep, juliabunny ist das erste Mitglied aus Luxx reihen. Warum auch immer _er_ so einen Nick gewählt hat


----------



## Robonator (17. Dezember 2012)

Das er Männlich ist hätt man sich schon denken können. Der Name ist einfach zu "Einfallsreich"


----------



## Danger23 (17. Dezember 2012)

@ CrashStyle: Ich hab dich auf Anwerber gesetzt. 

@ b0s: Ich werd dich dann auch auf Anwerber setzen und ich find es super das du die Schnittstelle zum Luxx übernimmst. Danke fürs erstellen des Threads im Luxx.

Falls ich mal nicht online bin kann auch Robonator sämtliche Aufgaben übernehmen. Sprich Ränge ändern falls es notwendig ist und ähnliche Dinge.

@ Robonator: Du musst als Vize nur aufpassen das du kein Logo oder Namen änderst. Das geht nämlich sonst von deinem Goldkonto ab. 

Ja leider ist der weibliche Anteil sowohl im Forum als auch in Wot etwas gering. Aber wer weiß ob wir irgendwann mal weibliche Verstärkung bekommen. 

13 Leute sind wir bis jetzt im Clan. Wenn die Leute die noch Clansperre haben dazu kommen sind wir knapp 17 Leute. Vielleicht kommen wir ja irgendwann mal auf die Main. Dann denke ich kommen vielleicht noch ein paar Leute dazu.


----------



## Seeefe (17. Dezember 2012)

Was ich bisher so mitbekommen hab sind wir alle auch ganz ordentliche zocker  Also jeder weiß wie man die schmuckstücke bedient  Gefällt mir auch super!


----------



## Robonator (17. Dezember 2012)

> @ Robonator: Du musst als Vize nur aufpassen das du kein Logo oder Namen änderst. Das geht nämlich sonst von deinem Goldkonto ab.


Jojo passt. 
Wenn noch irgendwas gemacht werden muss dann kann ich das auch machen, hab noch 1400g über


----------



## Shiny49 (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich finds ironisch, dass ich der Schatzmeister bin , aber nicht über die Schätze verfügen kann  Und Einladen kann man als Schatzmeister scheinbar auchnicht 

Egal, immerhin hört sich Schatzmeister cool an


----------



## Robonator (17. Dezember 2012)

Naja, aber sei vorsichtig, nicht das du später plötzlich so aussiehst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KornDonat (17. Dezember 2012)

Irgendwie muss ich bei Schatzmeister an Gollum denken 

Was hat der überhaupt für ne Aufgabe ? Schätze ausgraben ?


----------



## Shiny49 (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich verwalte die Schatzkammer des Clans. Falls wir mal nen Clanwar oder nen Event gewinnen sollten, kann man da natürlich Gold verdienen, welches dann unter den Mitstreitern aufgeteilt wird. Das ist dann meine Aufgabe. Aber bis dahin dauert es wohl noch etwas 

Lächerlich ist nur, dass das die einzigen Rechte sind die ich habe, und der Kommandant und der Stellvertretener das auch können. 

Siehe hier:
Clanränge - Clankriege - World of Tanks official forum

Naja mal sehen, vielleicht werde ich ja irgendwann noch einmal höher gestuft  Ansonsten muss ich Rob meutern  MEEEEIIINN SCHATZ !!!!


----------



## Seeefe (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke wenn wir irgendwann durch Tuniere, Clankriege usw. Gold verdienen, dann wirst du was zu verteilen haben


----------



## Shiny49 (17. Dezember 2012)

Und wenn ich nix rausrücken will ?


----------



## DarkMo (17. Dezember 2012)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Die auf dem bild unten links! Das sind die wo man die Sprachserver einstellt oder!?
> 
> Die sehe ich im vollbild (1680*1050) nicht.
> 
> ...


 du meinst über dem Channels Tab und neben der Garage? das hat nix mit sprachservern oder so zu tun >< das sind lediglich filtereinstellungen für deine garage. hast du mehr panzer als auf einmal dargestellt werden können, erscheinen diese filteroptionen. also auf deinem bild da sind 10 panzer dargestellt, haben tust du vllt 11. nun werden also 10/11 angezeigt -> filteroptionen. im vollbildmodus passen noch 2 so garagenplatzbildchen hin (mehr pixel in der breite = mehr garagenbildchen (scheinbar wohl ne fixe auflösungsunabhängie größe)) und  es werden jetzt demnach 12/11 angezeigt - also alle -> keine filteroptionen nötig, ausgeblendet.

filteroptionen von oben nach unten:
- nation (also nur russenpanzer, nur deutsche, oder alle nationen)
- klasse (nur arties, nur td's... oder eben alle)
- hauptfahrzeuge -> mit rechtsklick auf son garagenbildchen-panzer kannst du das fahrzeug als haupt- (oder im umkehrschluss reserve-) fahrzeug klassifizieren. so kannste szs nen eigenen filter bauen. is hier dann das häckchen gesetzt, werden nur noch alle hauptfahrzeuge angezeigt. ohne häckchen kommen erst die hauptfahrzeuge und danach werden die reservefahrzeuge aufgelistet.


----------



## Robonator (17. Dezember 2012)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich nix rausrücken will ?


 
Dann bitten wir Wargaming um eine Umbennung deines Rangs zu "Kaiserlicher Geizkragen"


----------



## Shiny49 (17. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Dann bitten wir Wargaming um eine Umbennung deines Rangs zu "Kaiserlicher Geizkragen"


 Der hört sich doch toll an. Den hätt ich auch gerne hier im Forum


----------



## HoanB (17. Dezember 2012)

Dann ist das Miss für uns alle! ;D

Ps.: Ab Mittwoch kann ich auch rein.


----------



## Seeefe (17. Dezember 2012)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich nix rausrücken will ?


 
Dann gibts haua haua


----------



## Shiny49 (17. Dezember 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Dann gibts haua haua


 Da wirst du aber bei mir nichts anderes zu hören bekommen als "Der ist abgeprallt!". Bin schon abgehärtet, weswegen ich auch bestens geeignet für solche Positionen bin !


----------



## Seeefe (17. Dezember 2012)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Da wirst du aber bei mir nichts anderes zu hören bekommen als "Der ist abgeprallt!". Bin schon abgehärtet, weswegen ich auch bestens geeignet für solche Positionen bin !


 
Haha geile Antwort


----------



## Robonator (18. Dezember 2012)

Na und wenn man deinen Kopf trifft dann kommt nur "Volltreffer" aber nix passiert?


----------



## Homerclon (18. Dezember 2012)

Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen Gründung.


Falls ihr irgendwann mal Interesse an einem Gefecht gegen einen anderen Clan habt, könnt ihr euch bei mir melden.
Ich kann da sicherlich etwas organisieren.


----------



## Seven (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich haett auch noch lust mitzumachen! Premium-Member muss man aber nicht sein, oder? 

Forum: Seven
Ingame: Seven2k


----------



## b0s (18. Dezember 2012)

Seven schrieb:


> Ich haett auch noch lust mitzumachen! *Premium-Member muss man aber nicht sein, oder?*


 
Definitiv nicht!

Da ich erst ab morgen wirklich drin bin, wird dich im Lauf des Tages jemand einladen 

Willkommen im Club und schön dass du da bist 


Ich hab das Gefühl die Sache startet echt gut. Hätte nicht gedacht dass wir a) so kurzfristig die Gründung hinkriegen (was wir definitiv Danger zu verdanken haben) und b) sich kontinuirlich weitere Mitstreiter melden 
Sieht mir glatt so aus als wenn wir gute Chancen auf eine Kompanie-fähige Mannstärke haben!


----------



## Danger23 (18. Dezember 2012)

@ homerclon: ja hört sich gut an bei Interesse melde ich mich bei dir

@b0s: ja wir werden wirklich immer mehr. Freut mich total das die Idee mit dem Clan so gut geklappt hat. Ich hab den Clan gerne gegründet weil mir die Idee total gut gefallen hat.

@ seven: Ich werde im laufe des Tages wieder eine einladungsrunde machen. Da lade ich dich ein. 

Das mit den Rängen wird noch überarbeitet werden. Ich möchte ja nicht das sich jemand benachteiligt fühlt.


----------



## Seven (18. Dezember 2012)

Super! Mir gefaellt die Idee mit dem Clan auch echt gut. So wird das Zug-Spielen auch leichter und wenns dann auch zu ner Kompanie reicht umso besser.


----------



## Danger23 (18. Dezember 2012)

@ Seven: Hab dir mal eine Einladung geschickt.

@ b0s: Ich hab die Leute aus dem Luxx eingeladen damit sie nicht so lange warten müssen, ich hoff das passt für dich. Du wirst auch sobald deine Sperre morgen vorbei ist eingeladen. 

Wir nähern uns der 20 Clanmitglieder Marke an. Es läuft besser als ich jemals gedacht habe.


----------



## b0s (18. Dezember 2012)

Super. Das ist selbstverständlich kein Problem, ich wollte dich nur nicht ständig mit Nachrichten nerven .

Bin mal gespannt wie es über die Feiertage wird. Ich vermute ein paar Leute werden weg sein aber es sind bestimmt auch einige zockwillige daheim :>


----------



## Danger23 (18. Dezember 2012)

Du nervst doch nicht. Ich lese sie ja eh wenn ich Zeit habe also passt das. 
Ich bin über die Feiertage da, aber halt etwas unregelmässiger Online.


----------



## Seven (18. Dezember 2012)

@Danger23: Supi 


b0s schrieb:


> Super. Das ist selbstverständlich kein Problem, ich wollte dich nur nicht ständig mit Nachrichten nerven .
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wie es über die Feiertage wird. Ich vermute ein paar Leute werden weg sein aber es sind bestimmt auch einige zockwillige daheim :>



Zockwillig ja aber da ich nach Hause fahre hab ich nur die HD3000 meines Thinkpads *ugly*. Mal sehen wie das wird.... XD


----------



## CrashStyle (18. Dezember 2012)

Bin über die Weihnachtsfeiertag weg danach werde ich da sein


----------



## KornDonat (18. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir ist das momentan mit WoT auch weniger geworden, da ich momentan mehr Guild Wars 2 Dank des Winterevents spiele


----------



## Seeefe (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich werd da sein  aber natürlich nicht die ganze zeit


----------



## Shiny49 (18. Dezember 2012)

Seven schrieb:


> @Danger23: Supi
> 
> 
> Zockwillig ja aber da ich nach Hause fahre hab ich nur die HD3000 meines Thinkpads *ugly*. Mal sehen wie das wird.... XD


 
Damit kannste WoT vergessen. Konnte das mit der integrated vom meinem 2500k alles andere als flüssig spielen.


----------



## ElGeuso (18. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich mal Internet habe, melde ich mich mal bei euch. Jetzt ergibt es aber gerade nicht viel Sinn. Vor allem wenn ich über Weihnachten nach Hause fahre. Ich glaube nicht, dass WoT so prickelnd auf meinem alten Netbook läuft .
Habt ihr schon an ein eigenes Clanforum gedacht? Könnte ganz sinnvoll und nützlich sein.


----------



## DarkMo (18. Dezember 2012)

habt ihr mich auch eingeladen? weil ich laber hier eigentlich nur mit ^^ aufgrund clan interner geschichten is mir nur grad das zocken etwas vergangen, mich vom clan trennen (aus meiner sicht - weis nich ob die mich loswerden wollen ) hatte ich bis dato eigentlich nich vor ^^


----------



## b0s (18. Dezember 2012)

Überlegs dir halt 

Der Thread hier ist wzar primär für Clanmitglieder und die die es werden möchten gedacht, baer deshalb wird hier natürlich niemand ausgeschlossen. Aber Ich hätte dich ja schon gerne mit an Bord


----------



## Seeefe (18. Dezember 2012)

ElGeuso schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal Internet habe, melde ich mich mal bei euch. Jetzt ergibt es aber gerade nicht viel Sinn. Vor allem wenn ich über Weihnachten nach Hause fahre. Ich glaube nicht, dass WoT so prickelnd auf meinem alten Netbook läuft .
> Habt ihr schon an ein eigenes Clanforum gedacht? Könnte ganz sinnvoll und nützlich sein.


 
Daran dacht ich auch, vorallem wegen den Luxern, dann müsste man nicht alles in zwei verschiedenen Foren posten und sollten später noch non-PCGH/HWL Leute in den Clan kommen, wäre es doch eig. auch recht sinnvoll oder?   Nur mal so als Idee


----------



## Robonator (18. Dezember 2012)

Haben ja schon Leute bzw mindestens einen im Clan der nicht in den Foren ist ;D


----------



## Seeefe (18. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Haben ja schon Leute bzw mindestens einen im Clan der nicht in den Foren ist ;D


 

Deshalb ja  Noch ist das ja nicht unübersichtlich, aber vielleicht wirds mit (hoffentlich) 50+ Leuten im Clan später dann anders aussehen


----------



## Seven (18. Dezember 2012)

@Danger23 Ich habe keine Einladung bekommen. (Die wird einen DOch unten rechts im "Einladungen"-Fenster angezeigt, oder?)

@Shiny49 Shit... Dachte auf Low würds einigermaßen laufen.


----------



## Robonator (18. Dezember 2012)

Seven schrieb:


> @Danger23 Ich habe keine Einladung bekommen. (Die wird einen DOch unten rechts im "Einladungen"-Fenster angezeigt, oder?)
> 
> @Shiny49 Shit... Dachte auf Low würds einigermaßen laufen.


 
Du musst was haben:


> Es wurde dem Benutzer bereits eine Einladung gesendet oder der Benutzer hat bereits eine Bewerbung für Ihren Clan gesendet.


----------



## KornDonat (18. Dezember 2012)

Seven schrieb:


> @Danger23 Ich habe keine Einladung bekommen. (Die wird einen DOch unten rechts im "Einladungen"-Fenster angezeigt, oder?)
> 
> @Shiny49 Shit... Dachte auf Low würds einigermaßen laufen.


 
Nein sie wird nicht unten rechts im Einladungs Fenster angezeigt  Du musst auf die WoT Homepage dich einloggen und dann steht oben rechts in dem Fall "1 Einladung"


----------



## Seven (18. Dezember 2012)

Ahhhh sag das doch einer. 

Edit: So alles erledigt


----------



## b0s (18. Dezember 2012)

Seven schrieb:


> @Shiny49 Shit... Dachte auf Low würds einigermaßen laufen.


Ich habe WoT letztes WE spaßeshalber mal auf meine HTPC (nur Intel i3 2100 iGPU)installiert und dort lief es auf 1366x768 (quasi 720p) mit niedrigstens Details in der Arcade Perspektive sehr flüssig, in der Richtschützenansicht mit freier Sicht auch, durch einen Busch jedoch ruckelig.


@ All ich hab heute nen Server gekriegt und werde heute abend oder morgen TS3 darauf installieren.


----------



## BaueROG (18. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Seven (18. Dezember 2012)

@b0s

-Server: Schön 

-WoT@HD3k: Ich werde es einfach mal Testen.


----------



## Danger23 (18. Dezember 2012)

@ DarkMo: Ich glaub ich hab dir auch versucht eine Einladung zu  schicken. Allerdings passiert dabei nichts sondern man bekommt nur die  Meldung das die Person derzeit schon in einem Clan ist.

@ Seven: Freut mich dich im Clan begrüßen zu ddürfen.

@b0s: Hey das hört sich ja super an mit dem Server. 

Ja ein eigenes Forum für den Clan ist sicher eine gute Idee. Ich werd mir über die Feiertage ein wenig den Kopf darüber zerbrechen.


----------



## winner961 (18. Dezember 2012)

so bin auch mal Beigetreten  
und jetzt erst mal panzer wider aufbauen


----------



## Seeefe (18. Dezember 2012)

Danger23 schrieb:


> @ DarkMo: Ich glaub ich hab dir auch versucht eine Einladung zu  schicken. Allerdings passiert dabei nichts sondern man bekommt nur die  Meldung das die Person derzeit schon in einem Clan ist.
> 
> @ Seven: Freut mich dich im Clan begrüßen zu ddürfen.
> 
> ...



Könnt mich auch drum kümmern, jedenfalls wenn ein Forum von den Kostenlosen Anbietern ausreichen würde


----------



## KornDonat (18. Dezember 2012)

Für den Anfang wird ein kostenloses Forum sicherlich reichen


----------



## Seven (18. Dezember 2012)

Klar reicht das für den Anfang aus! Besser als nichts und da es ja nen Fun-Clan werden soll ist es besser wen es kostenlos ist. Zumidest erstmal.


----------



## Danger23 (18. Dezember 2012)

@ Winner 961: Willkommen bei uns. Es werden sich sicher die einen oder anderen zum Leveln mit dir finden. 

@ Seeefe: Ja wäre toll wenn du dich darum kümmern könntest.

Ja ein kostenloses Forum reicht ganz sicher am Anfang. Und da es ein Fun Clan ist, ist es wirklich nicht notwendig dafür auch noch Geld zu investieren. Und sollten wir wirklich mal CW Spielen wollen kann man ja noch weitersehen.


----------



## Seeefe (18. Dezember 2012)

Danger23 schrieb:


> @ Winner 961: Willkommen bei uns. Es werden sich sicher die einen oder anderen zum Leveln mit dir finden.
> 
> @ Seeefe: Ja wäre toll wenn du dich darum kümmern könntest.
> 
> Ja ein kostenloses Forum reicht ganz sicher am Anfang. Und da es ein Fun Clan ist, ist es wirklich nicht notwendig dafür auch noch Geld zu investieren. Und sollten wir wirklich mal CW Spielen wollen kann man ja noch weitersehen.


 
Alles klar, werd mal sehen was ich da so zaubern kann


----------



## L-man (19. Dezember 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> habt ihr mich auch eingeladen? weil ich laber hier eigentlich nur mit ^^ aufgrund clan interner geschichten is mir nur grad das zocken etwas vergangen, mich vom clan trennen (aus meiner sicht - weis nich ob die mich loswerden wollen ) hatte ich bis dato eigentlich nich vor ^^


 

du bleibst schön wo du bist


----------



## wiley (19. Dezember 2012)

Mir bitte auch einen invite für Clan beitritt schicken,dangö 

WoT Name: pillepalle1976


----------



## sh4sta (19. Dezember 2012)

krass wieviele shcon dirn sind^^ läuft ja echt besser als gedacht. nur schei**e das ich vor und wärend der Weihnachtszeit kaum Zeit hab zum zocken. Hab zwar gestern schon nen paar Runden mit jemanden gedreht, aber ka wer das war  lief aber eigentlich recht gut, bis auf die TD Runde^^


----------



## Robonator (19. Dezember 2012)

wiley schrieb:


> Mir bitte auch einen invite für Clan beitritt schicken,dangö
> 
> WoT Name: pillepalle1976


 
Ist raus


----------



## b0s (19. Dezember 2012)

Ruckzuck geht das hier !  

Bin schon ganz hibbelig, freue mich sehr drauf die Tage mal mit euch zu zocken 
Muss ich nur noch TS vorher einrichten... damn, wo ist meine ganze Zeit bloß hin^^


----------



## Robonator (19. Dezember 2012)

b0s schrieb:


> Ruckzuck geht das hier !



Naja ich schau n paar mal am Tag rein und passe auch die Ränge der neuen an ^^


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (19. Dezember 2012)

Bitte mal schauen ob man mich jetz schon einladen kann hatte noch 48Std Sperre.

Ingame: oldsqlCrazy


----------



## Robonator (19. Dezember 2012)

Einladung ist raus.


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (19. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Einladung ist raus.



Jawolla, da issa endlich drin


----------



## HoanB (19. Dezember 2012)

Kann jetzt auch rein brauch nur noch eine Einladung!

Ingame: _Chane_

MFG Noah


----------



## Robonator (19. Dezember 2012)

Bist eingeladen


----------



## HoanB (19. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Bist eingeladen


 
Bin drinnen.


----------



## Robonator (19. Dezember 2012)

HoanB schrieb:


> Bin drinnen.


 
Bist jetzt Soldat.


----------



## Seeefe (19. Dezember 2012)

Man man man  werden ja immer mehr  gefällt mir


----------



## Danger23 (19. Dezember 2012)

@ Robonator: Danke das du mich heute so gut vertrittst. Ich bin heute leider ein wenig im Stress und komm zu fast gar nichts. 

Find es auch voll genial das wir schon so viele sind.


----------



## Robonator (19. Dezember 2012)

Ja Mensch, umsonst werd ich den Rang wohl nich haben oder? 

Aber ja der Clan wächst ziemlich schnell heran


----------



## wiley (20. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ist raus


 
Bedankt!


----------



## Danger23 (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin echt total positiv überrascht. Ich hätte nicht geglaubt das es mit dem Clan so gut läuft. Ich denke nach den Weihnachtsfeiertagen könnte man es sogar schaffen mal Kompanie zu fahren.


----------



## Seven (20. Dezember 2012)

Darauf wurde ich mich freuen. Wir hatten es schonmal vor dem Clan probiert, allerdings waren wir zu wenig.


----------



## winner961 (20. Dezember 2012)

Seven schrieb:


> Darauf wurde ich mich freuen. Wir hatten es schonmal vor dem Clan probiert, allerdings waren wir zu wenig.



Oh ja viel zu wenig


----------



## Cyberian (20. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Wenn ihr Kompanie anstrebt, von welchen Kompanien sprecht ihr?  Junior/Tier4; Senior/Tier6; Name vergessen/Tier8; oder gar Meister/Tier10? 
Ich bin momentan clanlos, da ich meinen Funclan verlassen habe, weil es alles andere als Fun war und nie Kompanien gab. Die CW Ambtionen die der Chef hatte, hätten wir mit der Crew nie in die Tat umsetzen können. 
Ich bin Student daher sind Clans mit Onlinepflicht eher schlecht, denn in Klausurphasen kann mich WOT mal sozusagen . Allerdings wäre ich an etwas organisierterm Spiel als in Randoms durchaus auch interessiert. Bin momentan hin und hergerissen mir nen CW Clan zu suchen, der eben auch Pflichten mit sich bringt oder einen lockeren Haufen der hoffentlich aber auch genug Gruppenspiel und so weiter ermöglicht.

Gruß Cyb (nicht mein Ingamename )


----------



## DerpMonstah (20. Dezember 2012)

SO, updates sind fertig, wäre dann bereit zum spielen
Und einen gratis Panzer hab ich auch irgendwie in meiner Garage xD ist ein Brite
Edith: Soso, ist ein Tier 1, wohl der Anfangs Tank für die Briten


----------



## Seven (20. Dezember 2012)

Nicht nur scheinbar, es ist der T1 des Briten-Strangs


----------



## Seeefe (20. Dezember 2012)

Cyberian schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Wenn ihr Kompanie anstrebt, von welchen Kompanien sprecht ihr?  Junior/Tier4; Senior/Tier6; Name vergessen/Tier8; oder gar Meister/Tier10?
> Ich bin momentan clanlos, da ich meinen Funclan verlassen habe, weil es alles andere als Fun war und nie Kompanien gab. Die CW Ambtionen die der Chef hatte, hätten wir mit der Crew nie in die Tat umsetzen können.
> ...


 
Nunja ich denke mal ich sage nichts falsches, wenn ich sage, das wir versuchen alles abzudecken


----------



## sh4sta (20. Dezember 2012)

Cyberian schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Wenn ihr Kompanie anstrebt, von welchen Kompanien sprecht ihr?  Junior/Tier4; Senior/Tier6; Name vergessen/Tier8; oder gar Meister/Tier10?



Nur der richtigkeit halber, aber war das nich "Junior/T4", "Senior T6", "Meister T8" und "Absolut T10" ???


----------



## Danger23 (20. Dezember 2012)

@ Cyberian: Dann bist du in unserem Clan sicher ganz gut aufgehoben. Bei uns gibt es keine Onlinepflicht. Und die Stufe der Kompanie hängt halt davon ab wer gerade online ist und welche Tanks er zur Verfügung hat. Es bringt nichts wenn wir ne 8er Kompanie anstreben und zu dem Zeitpunkt vielleicht nur 4 8er Tanks zur Verfügung haben. CW Ambitionen haben wir derzeit überhaupt keine. 
Also wenn du Lust hast einfach hier deinen Ingame Nick posten und jemand von uns lädt dich ein.

@ Seeefe: Nein du hast nichts falsches gesagt. Natürlich versuchen wir alles abzudecken. Je nachdem was halt gerade zu dem Zeitpunkt möglich ist. Zusätzlich hab ich noch die Möglichkeit auf ein paar Mitspieler aus meinem alten Clan zurück zu greifen sollten wir zu wenig für eine Kompanie sein.

@sh4sta: Ja damit hast du recht. So sind die Namen.


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (20. Dezember 2012)

Bin gestern mit badcrash Zug gefahren war ganz gut


----------



## CrashStyle (20. Dezember 2012)

Leute wen ihr nicht da seit oder afk dann macht doch bitte Wot aus! Da kommst online und denkst dir ahh sind welche online aber es antwortet die auch nach einer std nicht das ist blöd! Danke


----------



## KornDonat (20. Dezember 2012)

Da wirst du dich wohl zu mindest bei mir dran gewöhnen müssen bei mir läuft WoT ziemlich oft Stunden lang im Hintergrund oder auch noch wenn ich mal nicht zu Hause bin ^^ 
Vergess halt öfters das aus zu machen, weil ich es einfach nur minimier


----------



## Papzt (20. Dezember 2012)

Ui passt auf eure Kasse auf...uns wurden gerade 45k Gold aus der Clankasse entwendet und WG interessiert es nicht


----------



## KornDonat (20. Dezember 2012)

Haha wie habt ihr das denn geschafft ?


----------



## Papzt (20. Dezember 2012)

Hacker.... WG hat aber nur die IP rausgegeben...Rest muss per Anwalt gemacht werden, da sie an Privatpersonen keine weiteren Infos rausgeben wollen


----------



## bigpin (20. Dezember 2012)

seit ihr auch zs auf einem ts wenn ihr zockt ?


----------



## Danger23 (20. Dezember 2012)

@ Papzt: Das Problem haben wir ja noch nicht. Bei uns ist in der Clankasse nichts drin. Und von nichts was entweden bleibt noch immer nichts . Man kann ja nichts in die Clankasse einzahlen sondern muss sich das ja im CW oder in irgend einem Cup erspielen somit besteht bei uns da sicher noch kein Problem.


----------



## Papzt (20. Dezember 2012)

Naja aber falls ihr mal ein land haben solltet und so weiter...


----------



## KornDonat (20. Dezember 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Hacker.... WG hat aber nur die IP rausgegeben...Rest muss per Anwalt gemacht werden, da sie an Privatpersonen keine weiteren Infos rausgeben wollen


 
Da sieht man mal wie wichtig die Community für WG ist  Anstatt euch wenigstens die 45k Gold zurück zu geben... Nein es interessiert WG natürlich kein Stück.


----------



## b0s (20. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich am Rechner bin und was anderes mache läuft es bei mir auch gerne mal nebenher. Manchmal auch maximiert, sodass ich sehe, falls mir jemand schreibt (hab 2 Monitore und spiele in maximiertem Fenstermodus).

Boah son TS3 von Grund auf einzurichten ist gerade was Rechtemanagement angeht nicht zu verachten... aber er steht jetzt, IP: 93.90.180.186 (Standardport 9987)

Es sind erstmal nur grundlegende Channels eingerichtet und gäste drüfen überall sprechen. Als nächstes leg ich ein paar Rechte fest, dann gibts auch Mitglieder


----------



## Papzt (20. Dezember 2012)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wie wichtig die Community für WG ist  Anstatt euch wenigstens die 45k Gold zurück zu geben... Nein es interessiert WG natürlich kein Stück.


 Ja ist der Wahnsinn. Vor allem jetzt noch Anwalt, Polizei wurde der Clanführung auch empfohlen...das ganze Programm


----------



## winner961 (20. Dezember 2012)

b0s schrieb:


> Wenn ich am Rechner bin und was anderes mache läuft es bei mir auch gerne mal nebenher. Manchmal auch maximiert, sodass ich sehe, falls mir jemand schreibt (hab 2 Monitore und spiele in maximiertem Fenstermodus).
> 
> Boah son TS3 von Grund auf einzurichten ist gerade was Rechtemanagement angeht nicht zu verachten... aber er steht jetzt, IP: 93.90.180.186 (Standardport 9987)
> 
> Es sind erstmal nur grundlegende Channels eingerichtet und gäste drüfen überall sprechen. Als nächstes leg ich ein paar Rechte fest, dann gibts auch Mitglieder



Sehr gut machst du das :aufdieschulterklopfen:
Ich freu mich endlich auf dir Kompanie Battles.
Und auf unsere Koordination über den TS


----------



## Robonator (20. Dezember 2012)

b0s schrieb:


> Wenn ich am Rechner bin und was anderes mache läuft es bei mir auch gerne mal nebenher. Manchmal auch maximiert, sodass ich sehe, falls mir jemand schreibt (hab 2 Monitore und spiele in maximiertem Fenstermodus).
> 
> Boah son TS3 von Grund auf einzurichten ist gerade was Rechtemanagement angeht nicht zu verachten... aber er steht jetzt, IP: 93.90.180.186 (Standardport 9987)
> 
> Es sind erstmal nur grundlegende Channels eingerichtet und gäste drüfen überall sprechen. Als nächstes leg ich ein paar Rechte fest, dann gibts auch Mitglieder


 
Ab auf die Startseite damit


----------



## CrashStyle (20. Dezember 2012)

b0s schrieb:


> Wenn ich am Rechner bin und was anderes mache läuft es bei mir auch gerne mal nebenher. Manchmal auch maximiert, sodass ich sehe, falls mir jemand schreibt (hab 2 Monitore und spiele in maximiertem Fenstermodus).
> 
> Boah son TS3 von Grund auf einzurichten ist gerade was Rechtemanagement angeht nicht zu verachten... aber er steht jetzt, IP: 93.90.180.186 (Standardport 9987)
> 
> Es sind erstmal nur grundlegende Channels eingerichtet und gäste drüfen überall sprechen. Als nächstes leg ich ein paar Rechte fest, dann gibts auch Mitglieder



So bin im Ts! Würde mich freuen wen jemand kommt


----------



## Danger23 (20. Dezember 2012)

@b0s: Danke fürs zur Verfügung stellen eines TS. 

Es geht ja richtig vorwärts bei uns. TS steht jetzt auch schon und das Zocken im Zug klappt bis jetzt auch ganz gut. Ich hab eigentlich immer wenn ich on bin Leute für ne Runde im Zug gefunden. Danke dafür ihr seit echt die besten.
So viel Zug wie in den letzten paar Tagen hab ich bis dahin nur in einem Monat geschafft und das auch nur weil ich hin und wieder mit meinem besten Kumpel gezockt habe der nicht in meinem alten Clan war.


----------



## DarkMo (20. Dezember 2012)

kann die grundinfos und nen link hierher ja auch später mal (wenn alles steht) in den ST übernehmen oder?


----------



## Homerclon (20. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ihr für Kompanie mal noch Spieler braucht, könnt ihr mich gerne anschreiben.
Sofern ich gerade Online bin, und zeit habe, fahre ich gerne mit. (Nick ist der selbe wie hier, steht zudem im ST.)

Ich hab euren TS-Server mal bei mir in den Favoriten aufgenommen.


----------



## sh4sta (21. Dezember 2012)

Hab den TS-Server auch shcon mal in die fav's eingetragen bei mir.   Thx b0s für's zur verfügung stellen.


----------



## Bambusbar (21. Dezember 2012)

jo, hab ihn auch mal geaddet 
Man kann nie genug TS-Server haben ^^


----------



## Seven (21. Dezember 2012)

Das mit dem TS-Server ist super! Auch gleich mal hinzugefuegt!


----------



## Danger23 (21. Dezember 2012)

@ DarkMo: Kann man sicher in den ST übernehmen. 

@ Homerclon: Ja werden gerne darauf zurück kommen. 

TS ist auch schon bei mir in den Favoriten gespeichert.


----------



## Papzt (21. Dezember 2012)

Ist aber wenig los bei euch


----------



## b0s (21. Dezember 2012)

Gibt halt auch Leute die arbeiten müssen


----------



## KornDonat (21. Dezember 2012)

Oder auch am schlafen sind xD


----------



## sh4sta (21. Dezember 2012)

Also vorhin waren eigentlich einige Online(zumindest im Spiel). Im TS war ich mit seeefe alleine^^


----------



## Papzt (21. Dezember 2012)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Oder auch am schlafen sind xD


 
Naja du bist ja am BO2 zocken


----------



## KornDonat (21. Dezember 2012)

Gerade ja  Ist schon lustig wie man mit campen einfach alles und jeden umlegt xD


----------



## Papzt (21. Dezember 2012)

Deswegen zocke ich kein CoD mehr....


----------



## Seeefe (21. Dezember 2012)

sh4sta schrieb:


> Also vorhin waren eigentlich einige Online(zumindest im Spiel). Im TS war ich mit seeefe alleine^^


 
Joa, aber war ja trotzdem ganz nett


----------



## CrashStyle (21. Dezember 2012)

Bin wieder im ts wer kommt nach?


----------



## KornDonat (21. Dezember 2012)

Reicht das nicht wenn du ingame schon alle 5min nach ein Zug oder Ts fragst ? Da wirds denke ich eher jemand lesen als hier bzw. früher.


----------



## sh4sta (21. Dezember 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Joa, aber war ja trotzdem ganz nett


 
Jo, das aufjedenfall! Und die Runden liefen doch eigentlich och gut, selbst im Lose!


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (21. Dezember 2012)

Für alle die es noch nicht gelesen haben 

Schöne Feiertage! | News | World of Tanks

Es gibt viele tolle Specials  Premiumpanzer den wir dann alle mal im Zug/Kompanie fahren können


----------



## Robonator (22. Dezember 2012)

Hmm mal zur Clanbeschreibung:


> Wir kämpfen bis uns die Munition ausgeht oder wir Altmetall sind!


Also ich kämpfe auch noch weiter wenn ich keine Munition mehr habe


----------



## KornDonat (22. Dezember 2012)

Und ich kämpf auch noch weiter wenn ich Altmetall bin


----------



## Danger23 (22. Dezember 2012)

@ Robonator: Naja wenn du keine Munition mehr hast kämpfst aber nicht mehr lang. Im Normalfall passiert dir ja sowas nur mit einer Arty und da richtest nicht mehr viel an.

@ KornDonat: Wie kämpfst du weiter wenn du Altmetall bist? Irgendwie schießen die zerstörten Panzer so schlecht. Maximal als Deckung kannst noch fungieren.


----------



## Shiny49 (22. Dezember 2012)

Gegenfrage... hast schonma nen B1 oder nen AMX40 gefahren ? Die sind auch so schon Altmetall. Und trotzdem "kämpfe" ich mit solchen Dingern.


----------



## Danger23 (22. Dezember 2012)

Loool ja die Dinger hab ich durch. Der AMX 40 oder auch Ente bezeichnet ist aber selten Altmeltall da sie grundsätzlich ne rechtzeitig irgendwo ist. Aber hey die Kiste ist mir so auf die Nerven gegangen das ich sie nach 7 Gefechten übersprungen habe. Den B1 hab ich dann doch ganze 27 Gefechte ertragen und der B1 GRB durfte ganze 24 Gefechte lang in der Garage verweilen.
Bis Tier 6 ist die Heavy Linie der Franzosen echt der größte ... den es gibt. Aber kämpfen mit den Dingern ist gut. Bis du wo bist ist doch eh schon alles vorbei. Das heißt entweder triffst gar nix oder eine Überzahl an Gegner.


----------



## KornDonat (22. Dezember 2012)

Danger23 schrieb:


> @ Robonator: Naja wenn du keine Munition mehr hast kämpfst aber nicht mehr lang. Im Normalfall passiert dir ja sowas nur mit einer Arty und da richtest nicht mehr viel an.
> 
> @ KornDonat: Wie kämpfst du weiter wenn du Altmetall bist? Irgendwie schießen die zerstörten Panzer so schlecht. Maximal als Deckung kannst noch fungieren.


 
Och das geht alles, man muss es nur wollen


----------



## CrashStyle (23. Dezember 2012)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Reicht das nicht wenn du ingame schon alle 5min nach ein Zug oder Ts fragst ? Da wirds denke ich eher jemand lesen als hier bzw. früher.


 
Schade das ich schon so drum betteln muss das jemand Ts kommt oder mann in einem zug zockt! Mann kann doch wen man alleine zockt oder schon in einem zug ist und die Runde zu ende ist in clan chat schreiben sry bin schon in einem zug! Das muss besser werden auch wenn alles noch frisch ist aber es kann doch net sein das keiner antwortet.


----------



## KornDonat (23. Dezember 2012)

Nun ja das ist wohl wahr, aber wie du schon sagtest der Clan besteht erst seit knapp einer Woche das wird schon noch


----------



## CrashStyle (23. Dezember 2012)

Wäre wünschenswert! Und ein hallo wen man online kommt ist wohl auch nicht zuviel verlangt oder leute?


----------



## Seeefe (23. Dezember 2012)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Wäre wünschenswert! Und ein hallo wen man online kommt ist wohl auch nicht zuviel verlangt oder leute?


 
Hallo wird doch eig. immer geschrieben. Nur der TS ist etwas wenig besucht, aber da sehe ich eher einen positiven Trend


----------



## Bambusbar (23. Dezember 2012)

Naja, man sieht ja bei WoT die halbe Zeit nicht, wenn wer was schreibt, das is ein wenig unglücklich gelöst imho


----------



## Shiny49 (23. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt , man sieht nichts, wenn man gerade im Gefecht ist.


----------



## Danger23 (23. Dezember 2012)

@ Crashstyle: Das wird schon noch werden. Das braucht halt alles seine Zeit. Die Feiertage sind jetzt auch nicht unbedingt hilfreich da dadurch sicher auch viele nicht da sind.

Ja das mit dem Chat ist leider etwas unglücklich gelöst und ein Hallo schreib ich grundsätzlich immer und ich hab eigentlich bis jetzt auch immer gleich Zugpartner gefunden. Aber ich muss gestehen auf dem TS war ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht.


----------



## DarkMo (23. Dezember 2012)

wie schafft ihrs nur, ohne ts erfolgreich zusammen zu fahren? >< man kann doch ned jedesma ne minute tippen ^^


----------



## Robonator (23. Dezember 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> wie schafft ihrs nur, ohne ts erfolgreich zusammen zu fahren? >< man kann doch ned jedesma ne minute tippen ^^


 
Wenn man schnell tipper ist dann passt es und wenn du mit einem guten Partner zusammenspielst dann braucht man auch keine Kommunikation. Man harmoniert einfach perfekt miteinander


----------



## Danger23 (23. Dezember 2012)

Also jetzt schon ein paar Züge ohne TS gemacht und es hat eigentlich ganz gut geklappt. Den am Anfang ist es sowieso egal ob mit oder ohne TS. Es braucht ein paar Runden bis man sich aufeinander eingestellt hat da ja doch jeder einen anderen Spielstil hat. Und es kommt auch auf die Panzerzusammensetzung an. Aber es reicht schon zu wissen das da noch jemand rum fährt der einem den Arsch retten kann oder es zumindest versucht auch wenn es nicht immer klappt. 

Allerdings Kompanie ist ohne TS schwer. Da sind einfach dann zu viele die unter einen Hut müssen da muss man sich absprechen können.


----------



## DarkMo (23. Dezember 2012)

wenn du mitten am rotieren bist, dann kannst du koordination übern chat vergessen. wenn man dann per ts sich anweisungen geben kann, kann einem das den arsch retten ^^ also ich finds ohne ts immer sinnbefreit, so dass ichs lieber ganz lass ><


----------



## Seeefe (23. Dezember 2012)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Also jetzt schon ein paar Züge ohne TS gemacht und es hat eigentlich ganz gut geklappt. Den am Anfang ist es sowieso egal ob mit oder ohne TS. Es braucht ein paar Runden bis man sich aufeinander eingestellt hat da ja doch jeder einen anderen Spielstil hat. Und es kommt auch auf die Panzerzusammensetzung an. Aber es reicht schon zu wissen das da noch jemand rum fährt der einem den Arsch retten kann oder es zumindest versucht auch wenn es nicht immer klappt.
> 
> Allerdings Kompanie ist ohne TS schwer. Da sind einfach dann zu viele die unter einen Hut müssen da muss man sich absprechen können.


 
Wir haben vorhin Kompanie gemacht, waren insgesamt 8. Alle mit TS, hat recht gut geklappt


----------



## Danger23 (23. Dezember 2012)

Hey das freut mich das ihr eine Kompanie zustande gebracht habt. Ich sitz leider in der Arbeit sonst wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen. Was für eine Kompanie habt ihr gemacht?


----------



## Seeefe (23. Dezember 2012)

T6


----------



## Z28LET (23. Dezember 2012)

Hey, wie kommt es, dass die Komandaten fast alle unter 52% Winrate sind.


----------



## Danger23 (23. Dezember 2012)

Weil der Status Kommandant nicht an der Winrate festgemacht wird. Mir ist zumindest keine Regel diesbezüglich bekannt das man nur ab einer bestimmten Winrate Kommandant sein darf. Als Kommandant gibt es ein paar Eigenschaften die wichtiger sind als die Winrate. Und alle Winraten die sich um die 50% bewegen sind normaler Durchschnitt also von daher passt das schon.


----------



## Z28LET (23. Dezember 2012)

War nur Spass! 
Dachte die besten werden Komandant.


----------



## Robonator (23. Dezember 2012)

Z28LET schrieb:


> War nur Spass!
> Dachte die besten werden Komandant.


 
Was bringt der beste Spieler wenn er z.B. ein Arschloch ist ? So jemand hat den Platz als Kommandanten nicht verdient ^^ 
Es gibt ja auch Leute die vielleicht im Spiel ziemlich schlecht sind aber sich dafür bestens eignen um z.B. als führende Person eingestellt zu werden


----------



## KornDonat (23. Dezember 2012)

Das würd mir noch fehlen das nur die Leute mit der höchsten Winrate oder was auch immer irgendwas zu sagen haben, dann wäre ich zu mindest wieder ganz schnell aus dem Clan raus.


----------



## Seeefe (23. Dezember 2012)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Das würd mir noch fehlen das nur die Leute mit der höchsten Winrate oder was auch immer irgendwas zu sagen haben, dann wäre ich zu mindest wieder ganz schnell aus dem Clan raus.


 
Aber so ists ja zum Glück nicht


----------



## KornDonat (23. Dezember 2012)

Jop und ich hoffe auch mal das es so bleibt


----------



## Robonator (24. Dezember 2012)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Jop und ich hoffe auch mal das es so bleibt


 
Ich fahr extra schlecht nur für dich


----------



## Bambusbar (24. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich fahr extra schlecht nur für dich


 
Da brauchste dich bestimmt nicht anzustrengen


----------



## Danger23 (24. Dezember 2012)

@ Robonator: Genau so ist es. Es nutzt ja keinem was wenn der Kommandant ne geniale Siegrate hat usw. aber menschlich einfach ne Null ist.

@ KornDonat: Ja es wird so bleiben. Im unserem Clan soll es ja nicht um Siegrate und wie schlecht wer ist oder so gehen. Es soll Spaß machen und sonst nichts.

Im übrigen Frohe Weihnachten euch allen.


----------



## Robonator (24. Dezember 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Da brauchste dich bestimmt nicht anzustrengen


 
Ne,einfach ne Runde pennen gehen


----------



## Shiny49 (24. Dezember 2012)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Hey, wie kommt es, dass die Komandaten fast alle unter 52% Winrate sind.


 Ganz einfach, weil wir viel random Gefechte fahren, und man da einfach ne schlechte Winrate einfährt, wenn das Team zum Großteil aus der Siema-PL-Fraktion besteht. Schau dir beispielsweise mal an, wieviele Panzerasse ich habe. Mein Winrate hingegen ist eher schlecht. Ich habe Erfahrungen mit und gegen viele Panzer, und die teile ich mit euch


----------



## Knie (26. Dezember 2012)

Anfrage ist raus, hoffe habt noch Platz für meine russischen Stahlwannen 

Ingame: knie
USSR T6 Heavy und T7 TD
German T5 Medium und T5 Arty


----------



## winner961 (26. Dezember 2012)

Knie schrieb:


> Anfrage ist raus, hoffe habt noch Platz für meine russischen Stahlwannen
> 
> Ingame: knie
> USSR T6 Heavy und T7 TD
> German T5 Medium und T5 Arty



Sauber sieht gut aus wirst sicher eingeladen


----------



## b0s (26. Dezember 2012)

ist schon längst drin


----------



## Phobos001 (31. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Panzerfahrer ! 

Erstmal finde ich klasse, das ihr euch in Sachen WoT engagiert.
Was mir jedoch beim lesen dieses Threads ein wenig fehlt ist die Ausrichtung des Clans. 
Soll es eher in Richtung e-sports gehen ? 
Oder einfach nur ein Sammelsurium von Spielern die gemeinsam die Randomgefechte unsicher machen ?


----------



## Danger23 (31. Dezember 2012)

So mal hier kurz Neuigkeiten zu unserem Clan. Ich hab vorhin eine Nachricht vom offiziellen PCGHX Clan bekommen. Wir hätten die Möglichkeit dort ein Squad zu eröffnen. Ich werde euch am laufenden halten und das ganze noch besprechen. Was haltet ihr davon? 

@ Phobos001: Derzeit fahren wir nur Random Gefechte und Kompanie. E-Sport ist im Moment kein Thema. Wir betreiben das ganze als reinen FunClan der Spaß am zusammenspielen machen soll. Und dadurch das jetzt alle in einem Clan zusammen ist, ist das miteinander fahren deutlich leichter.


----------



## Papzt (31. Dezember 2012)

Mensch steht sogar auf der Main


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Dezember 2012)

Mhh ... hallo, uns noch unbekannte PCGH-Spielerschaft .... wart ihr schon mal bei uns auf'm TS-Server?


----------



## Seven (31. Dezember 2012)

Was genau ist ein Squad? Ich würde ja gerne spielen aber mit der HD3000 macht dsa keinen Spass


----------



## Unrockstar85 (31. Dezember 2012)

Hallo WoTler

Ich bin quasi wieder Neueinsteiger und suche nen Clan  Wie sieht das aus, ist bei euch nochn Plätzchen frei? Panzer habe ich natürlich auch schon einige  
Ingame heisse ich Rockstar_TH
Ich würde mich über einen Invite frauen


----------



## Danger23 (31. Dezember 2012)

Wow. Ich hätte nicht geglaubt, dass wir damit auf die Main kommen. Also hab das jetzt schon geklärt. Wir werden unter unserem aktuellen Clan Tag weiterfahren da wir ja auch einige Leute aus dem Luxx haben und ich diese auf keinen Fall benachteiligen möchte.

@ Unrockstar85: Invite ist schon draussen. 

@ Ob4ru: Wir waren noch nicht bei euch am TS da wir einen eigenen TS Server haben der dankender weise von einem Clanmitglied zur Verfügung gestellt wird.


----------



## lukas93h (31. Dezember 2012)

Hey, da wär ich auch gern dabei!

Hier mein WoT-Profil: Player Profile TheAvenger | World of Tanks


----------



## Danger23 (31. Dezember 2012)

@ lukas93h: Einladung ist draußen. Willkommen bei uns im Clan


----------



## lukas93h (31. Dezember 2012)

Das ging aber schnell 
Danke!


----------



## MG42 (31. Dezember 2012)

Wär gern dabei...


----------



## Danger23 (31. Dezember 2012)

Ja bitte gerne . Wir freuen uns über jedes Mitglied. Ja manchmal geht es sehr schnell. Aber da es zum Glück genug Leute zum einladen gibt, geht es eigentlich immer sehr flott. Hab ja zum Glück sehr fähige Vertreter 

@ MG42: Da du derzeit noch in einem Clan bist musst du aus diesem Austreten. Danach hast du eine 48h Clansperre. Danach lädt dich gerne jemand in den Clan ein.


----------



## chaosfett (31. Dezember 2012)

Hier : *ChaosFETT *und InGAME : Molch


PS: Bin kein HARDCORE (24/7) Gamer ! Die Kinder wissen zuverhindern!


----------



## fire2002de (31. Dezember 2012)

wooot pcgh wot clan oO würde gern mal reinschnuppern. 

wot/pcgh

fire2002de


----------



## MG42 (31. Dezember 2012)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Ja bitte gerne . Wir freuen uns über jedes Mitglied. Ja manchmal geht es sehr schnell. Aber da es zum Glück genug Leute zum einladen gibt, geht es eigentlich immer sehr flott. Hab ja zum Glück sehr fähige Vertreter
> 
> @ MG42: Da du derzeit noch in einem Clan bist musst du aus diesem Austreten. Danach hast du eine 48h Clansperre. Danach lädt dich gerne jemand in den Clan ein.


 
Bin nun Clanlos wieder Einzelkömpfer.
Ingame zu erkennen als mfg42...


----------



## Shinchyko (31. Dezember 2012)

Würd ebenfalls gerne mitmischen. Shinchyko/Shinchyko

Mein Ziehl ist der T50-2 Light Tank. Fehlt nochwas an EP.. aber wird schon noch hehe. Mim T-50 kann ich aber meist recht gut Punkten. Wens klappt isses immer sehr lustig den Gegner solange zu umkreisen und niederzuballern bis nurnoch Schrott übrig ist


----------



## Danger23 (31. Dezember 2012)

So hab alle eingeladen. MG42 dich kann ich erst in 48 Stunden einladen aber dann bekommst auch du eine Einladung. 

So für heute bin ich dann mal nicht mehr aktiv unterwegs. Da ich jetzt Silvester feiern gehe. 
Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch.  

Morgen Nachmittag werd ich dann die fehlenden Einladungen abarbeiten ausser jemand anderen aus dem Clan ist schneller als ich


----------



## MG42 (31. Dezember 2012)

Shinchyko schrieb:


> Würd ebenfalls gerne mitmischen. Shinchyko/Shinchyko
> 
> Mein Ziehl ist der T50-2 Light Tank. Fehlt nochwas an EP.. aber wird schon noch hehe. Mim T-50 kann ich aber meist recht gut Punkten. Wens klappt isses immer sehr lustig den Gegner solange zu umkreisen und niederzuballern bis nurnoch Schrott übrig ist



Mein Ziel die komplette Tier I-VI (Elite) in allen Nationen, danach wird spezialisiert... bei den special lights VK1602 Leopard -> VK2801 fehlen noch 27,25k, vom M5 Stuart -> M24 Chaffee fehlen die (55,x k) XP fast komplett und beim T50 fehlen noch 53,5k von 62,5 XP. Die Motivation war aber beim Scouten oder wenn man man beim MM Glück hatte eher gering weil man ja meistens als Kanonenfutter endet. Das hochwertigste ist der tier 6 KV-1s seit ein paar Wochen, alles darüber ist unwirtschaftlich und kostet Unmengen von erspielten Credits.
Auf die hohen Tiers kann ich vorerst noch verzichten. Weil sich ja immer was verschlimmbessert, spielt man halt jeden Tank bis auf Elite, und dann kann man später vermehrt auf die Stufen konzentrieren wo es am meisten Spaß macht, bzw. wo es am meisten fordert. AMX 38 und all die trägen und unagilen Tanks sind einfach die Katastrophe und ist man dank MM im Team voller Lemminge geraten die sich über den Haufen scheißen lassen (schlimmer noch selber killen), ist nach ein paar Wierholungen solcher Desaster mal ein paar Wochen wieder Pause mit WOT.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (31. Dezember 2012)

Heyho! 

PCGH-News entdeckt - da muss ich mich gleich mal dranhängen dacht ich. Spiele wieder regelmäßiger seitdem ich damals meinen Clan verlassen habe und bin oft ingame anzutreffen. Mein Problem ist nur das ich noch nicht zu viele Tier 10er gekauft habe. Forschung ist fast auf allen Ländern weit fortgeschritten aber die 6mio geb ich eigentlich lieber für kleinere Tanks aus um weiterhin forschen zu können. Um ehrlich zu sein, Tier 10er sind abseits von Clanwars ziemlich sinnlos ausser man gibt gerne unmengen von Gold für die XP-Umwandlung aus. In nem Clan würd ich aber natürlich wieder mit mir reden lassen andere Fahrzeuge als Priorität zu setzen falls gewünscht.

Tanks die ich momentan bieten kann sind:

- Chinesen: Type59
- Briten: Vickers Medium MK I+II+III, Cruiser MK I+II+III, Churchill VII*, Crusader*
- Russen: Tetrarch, T-50, T-50-2, Valentine II, Churchill III, KV-5, SU-26, SU100M1, ISU152, IS4, Object212, T54*, IS7*, KV4*
- Amerikaner: T1E6, M4A2E4 (Beta Panzer), M6A2E1 (Vorbesteller Panzer), M103, M110E5*, T28, T95*, Hellcat*, T21*, M46Patton, M48Patton*, M12, T34, T26E4, Chaffee
- Franzosen: S-35CA*, ARL44, AMX M4 45*, AMX 12t, AMX 13 75*, AMX105AM, Lor.155 50*
- Deutschland: TigerP, Marder II, Panzerkampfwagen 38H735(f), Tiger II, Jagdpanther II, GwPanther, Panther II, E50*, VK4502A*, Ferdinand*, VK2801

Tanks mit * muss ich erst noch einkaufen.

Also wenn für euch was dabei ist und ihr auch ungerne alleine fahrt dann meldet euch einfach bei Astra_Coupe!  Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mich mit in den PCGH-Clan aufnehmen würdet und das sag ich jetzt nicht nur weil mich die ständigen Clananfragen in der Garage nach einem Match langsam ankotzen. 

LG

Markus


----------



## RFB18 (31. Dezember 2012)

Würde mich dem Fun-Clan auch gerne anschließen, auf einem Haufen macht es mehr Spaß als alleine.

Bin auf Deutsche TDs spezialisiert und fahre derzeit den Jagdpanther. 
Nebenher kommt mein PzV/M10 zum Einsatz, mein geheimer Liebling.

WoT-Name: RFB18


----------



## Robonator (31. Dezember 2012)

Hab euch beide eingeladen.
Willkommen bei uns im Forum RFB! 
Hast du dich nun extra hier angemeldet um den Clan beizutreten?


----------



## RFB18 (31. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hab euch beide eingeladen.
> Willkommen bei uns im Forum RFB!
> Hast du dich nun extra hier angemeldet um den Clan beizutreten?


 
Nein, nein. Hab schon lange einen Account auf N-Zone und PCGH, musste jetzt aber dafür den Account verlinken.
Also weder ein Frischling, noch ein alter Hase


----------



## Shiny49 (1. Januar 2013)

MG42 schrieb:


> Mein Ziel die komplette Tier I-VI (Elite) in allen Nationen, danach wird spezialisiert... bei den special lights VK1602 Leopard -> VK2801 fehlen noch 27,25k, vom M5 Stuart -> M24 Chaffee fehlen die (55,x k) XP fast komplett und beim T50 fehlen noch 53,5k von 62,5 XP. Die Motivation war aber beim Scouten oder wenn man man beim MM Glück hatte eher gering weil man ja meistens als Kanonenfutter endet. Das hochwertigste ist der tier 6 KV-1s seit ein paar Wochen, alles darüber ist unwirtschaftlich und kostet Unmengen von erspielten Credits.
> Auf die hohen Tiers kann ich vorerst noch verzichten. Weil sich ja immer was verschlimmbessert, spielt man halt jeden Tank bis auf Elite, und dann kann man später vermehrt auf die Stufen konzentrieren wo es am meisten Spaß macht, bzw. wo es am meisten fordert. AMX 38 und all die trägen und unagilen Tanks sind einfach die Katastrophe und ist man dank MM im Team voller Lemminge geraten die sich über den Haufen scheißen lassen (schlimmer noch selber killen), ist nach ein paar Wierholungen solcher Desaster mal ein paar Wochen wieder Pause mit WOT.


 Ich habe sowohl t50-2 , VK2801 und Chaffee. Jetz bin ich aber auf die AMX reihe gegangen. Die finde ich bisher am besten, weil die ne ziemlich gute bewaffnung hat, jedenfalls um den Gegner zu flankieren.


----------



## Robonator (1. Januar 2013)

Einer fehlt dann haben wir 40 Leute im Clan


----------



## dkhorny (1. Januar 2013)

hallo
bin zufällig aufs thema gestossen. ich spiele schon seit längerem (open beta) WoT und wollt bei euch reinschnuppern.
bis jetzt hab ich einige einladungen von den clans abgelehnt, da ich dieses spiel nur "for fun" spiele und mich nicht verpflichten will, zu bestimmten tageszeiten bzw. bestimmte stunden in der woche zu spielen etc.
wie ich verstanden habe, geht es bei euch viel lockerer zu.

was ich habe (und auch spielen kann ):

Tier 8: Tiger II 
Tier 7: Tiger P 
Tier 6: VK3601(H) 
Tier 5: T1 HT 

ausserdem noch SU-152, Hetzer, Matilda, M41 
den rest kann man kicken
aktuell bin dabei deutsche tds neu zu entdecken (hab nur während der beta gespielt) und will die schweren amis erforschen (m6, t29 usw)

ingame name: tazzelwurm
Player Profile Tazzelwurm | World of Tanks


----------



## Robonator (1. Januar 2013)

Damit wärst du unsere 40  
Hab wir sind da lockerer. Vielleicht hin und wieder ne Kompanie wenn sich genügend finden 

Hab dich eingeladen.


----------



## sh4sta (1. Januar 2013)

Dann wünsche ich doch mal meinen Clan-Mitstreitern (und allen anderen natürlich auch  ) ein frohes neues Jahr. Ich hoffe ihr seid gut reingeruscht und könnt euch noch an alles erinnern.


----------



## Seeefe (1. Januar 2013)

Wünsche allen auch ein frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## Danger23 (1. Januar 2013)

Ja die Zahl hat sich jetzt echt ordentlich gesteigert. Hat echt was gebracht auf der Main zu landen. 

@ Robonator: Danke fürs einladen der Leute  Die zusammenarbeit funktioniert echt perfekt.

@ sh4sta: Ja ich kann mich noch an alles erinnern. Aber dir natürlich auch ein frohes neues Jahr.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (1. Januar 2013)

Euch auch ein frohes Neues und danke für die Einladung!  Bin gestern/bzw. heute mit apple1552 schon viele nette Runden gefahren um seinen M3Lee voranzubekommen... war ganz lustig und hoffe wir haben noch Gelegenheit öfters zusammen zu fahren. 

LG

Markus

PS: Gibts eigtl. schon sowas wie nen Teamspeak auf dem man sich treffen kann wenn man zusammen fährt?!


----------



## Robonator (1. Januar 2013)

Astra-Coupe schrieb:


> Euch auch ein frohes Neues und danke für die Einladung!  Bin gestern/bzw. heute mit apple1552 schon viele nette Runden gefahren um seinen M3Lee voranzubekommen... war ganz lustig und hoffe wir haben noch Gelegenheit öfters zusammen zu fahren.
> 
> LG
> 
> ...


 

TS:
93.90.180.186


----------



## dkhorny (2. Januar 2013)

zuerst mal danke an alle, mit denen ich gestern unterwegs war.

und jetzt kommt aber 

für einen kompanie gefecht habe ich aber leider "falsche" panzer, da macht es meiner meinung nach wenig sinn, mitzufahren.

ts habe ich nicht und wollte eigentlich nicht haben. ich spiele immer mit background musik, je nach stimmung, von rammstein, unheilig bis linkin park etc. bin auch der meinung, dass ts in einem zug zwar hilft, aber bei weitem kein muss ist. ich habe schon vorher mit einem kumpel mehrmals gespielt, war absolut kein problem.
wenn einige ohne ts nicht spielen wollen, bitte einfach sagen.


----------



## DarkMo (2. Januar 2013)

wie schafft ihrs nur alle euch ohne ts gescheit zu koordinieren? >< ohne ts is das zusammenfahren doch nix andres wie alleine, nur das da noch wer mit im team is, den man kennt oder? zudem: es flucht sich doch viel schöner in ner gruppe


----------



## Seeefe (2. Januar 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> wie schafft ihrs nur alle euch ohne ts gescheit zu koordinieren? >< ohne ts is das zusammenfahren doch nix andres wie alleine, nur das da noch wer mit im team is, den man kennt oder? zudem: es flucht sich doch viel schöner in ner gruppe


 
wohl wahr, wohl wahr 
Ich fahre fast nie mit jemandem ohne TS


----------



## Papzt (2. Januar 2013)

Naja bis T6 geht das. Aber bei den High Tiers ist das arsch. Frage mich auch immer warum bei euch nie einer auf dem TS zu sehen ist


----------



## winner961 (2. Januar 2013)

hallo Leute würde jemand bitte noch mal mich einladen ? winner961 in WOT


----------



## dkhorny (2. Januar 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> wie schafft ihrs nur alle euch ohne ts gescheit zu koordinieren? >< ohne ts is das zusammenfahren doch nix andres wie alleine, nur das da noch wer mit im team is, den man kennt oder? zudem: es flucht sich doch viel schöner in ner gruppe



na ja, wenn einer eher offensiv und der andere defensiv spielt, hilft auch kein ts. die spieler im zug müssen auch vom spielertyp her passen. es hilft wenig, dem anderen zu sagen "warte mal", wenn der andere gar nicht weißt, WO er warten soll

dazu gibt es ja noch die karte. es reicht öfter, die richtig zu lesen.


----------



## Robonator (2. Januar 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> hallo Leute würde jemand bitte noch mal mich einladen ? winner961 in WOT


 
Bist eingeladen


----------



## Seeefe (2. Januar 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> Naja bis T6 geht das. Aber bei den High Tiers ist das arsch. Frage mich auch immer warum bei euch nie einer auf dem TS zu sehen ist


 
Nunja aufm TS sind meistens die selben  Abends ist mittlerweile aber immer etwas los


----------



## DarkMo (2. Januar 2013)

dkhorny schrieb:


> na ja, wenn einer eher offensiv und der andere defensiv spielt, hilft auch kein ts. die spieler im zug müssen auch vom spielertyp her passen. es hilft wenig, dem anderen zu sagen "warte mal", wenn der andere gar nicht weißt, WO er warten soll
> 
> dazu gibt es ja noch die karte. es reicht öfter, die richtig zu lesen.


 wenn man eh nich koordiniert zusammen wirkt, brauch man doch auch garnich erst zusammen fahren oder? ^^ sinn ist es doch, zusammen abgesprochen miteinander was zu reissen. nen hinterhalt legen oder was weis ich. scout/arty im zug is auch gut als bsp. und im ts kann man viel präziser anweisungen geben, damit der andre eben weis, WO er warten soll zum bsp 

najagut, ich hatte anfangs auch selten ts verwenden wollen, aber wenn man sich mal dran gewöhnt - merkst ja, ich kanns mir garnich mehr vorstellen.


----------



## chaosfett (2. Januar 2013)

Ich find wenn man als Kompanie unterwegs ist sollt man schon ins TS. Grad mit Tier 9 oder 10 ist das ein muß! Ist halt sonst auf dauer zuteuer wenn man öfters durch unkoordiniert vorgehen verliert. 
Als Zug kann man ja noch ohne Fahren, vor allem wenn man schon weis wie die anderen Spielen.


----------



## sh4sta (2. Januar 2013)

ich wäre ja ts, aber ick zock grad nicht viel wot...^^


----------



## Seeefe (2. Januar 2013)

chaosfett schrieb:


> Ich find wenn man als Kompanie unterwegs ist sollt man schon ins TS. Grad mit Tier 9 oder 10 ist das ein muß! Ist halt sonst auf dauer zuteuer wenn man öfters durch unkoordiniert vorgehen verliert.
> Als Zug kann man ja noch ohne Fahren, vor allem wenn man schon weis wie die anderen Spielen.


 
Ich finds aber trotzdem doof  Ist doch viel netter mit anderen beim zocken zu reden


----------



## Robonator (3. Januar 2013)

lol
Grad ne Antwort von PCGH bekommen:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir möchten es vermeiden, dass mehrere Clans gleichzeitig unabhängig voneinander unter der PCGH(X)-Flagge auftreten.
> Am besten wäre es wohl, eine WoT-Gruppierung beim PCGHX-Clan einzurichten: PCGHX-Clan - Startseite
> ...


Verwirrt mich nun ein bischen...


----------



## Seeefe (3. Januar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> lol
> Grad ne Antwort von PCGH bekommen:
> 
> Verwirrt mich nun ein bischen...


 
Fahren wir unter deren Flagge? Indirekt eher oder? Oder steht in unserem Clannamen PC Games Hardware? Kann ich mich nicht erinnern.


----------



## Shiny49 (3. Januar 2013)

In der Tat wir fahren nicht unter  PCGHX Flagge oder Namen.


----------



## Robonator (3. Januar 2013)

Hatte damals ja nachgefragt wegen PCGH und nicht PCGHX, da hatten wir ja den Luxx noch gar nicht miteingeplant. Mich wundert es nur das sie schon eine News über uns veröffentlich haben und ich auch alles genaustens verlinkt und erklärt habe etc, von daher wundert es mich jetzt das sie sagen wir sollten den Clan beim PCGHX einrichten


----------



## Danger23 (3. Januar 2013)

Ja das wundert mich auch ein wenig. Aber stimmt wir fahren nicht unter der Flagge von PCGHX da wir ja beschlossen haben das es den Luxxern unfähr gegenüber wäre.

Mal ne andere Frage zum Logo: Es haben sicher schon einige festgestellt das es sich leider auf den Panzern sehr schlecht erkennen lässt. Würde sich vielleicht jemand finden der es ein wenig überarbeiten könnte?


----------



## MG42 (3. Januar 2013)

Habt ihr noch einen Platz frei?, die 2 Tagessperre ist vorüber.
Wär gerne dabei, nur bin ich maximal mit 1 Tier 6 Tank (KV-1S) noch in der Mittelstufe .


----------



## Danger23 (3. Januar 2013)

Na klar haben wir noch einen Platz frei. Hab dir gerade eine Einladung zukommen lassen.


----------



## MG42 (3. Januar 2013)

Dankend angenommen.
Das ist jetzt auch ein Grund auf Teamspeak zu setzen und mein Mikro rauszukramen, denn ein Headset hab ich nicht.


----------



## dkhorny (4. Januar 2013)

MG42 schrieb:


> Dankend angenommen.
> Das ist jetzt auch ein Grund auf Teamspeak zu setzen und mein Mikro rauszukramen, denn ein Headset hab ich nicht.


 
Ich hab zwar ein Headset (danke PCGH, hab letztes Jahr gewonnen ), werde aber TS in WoT nicht nutzen. Sorry Guys, ich werde wieder gehen. Ohne TS macht kein Sinn bei euch.
Viel Spaß beim Zocken, man sieht sich.


----------



## Robonator (4. Januar 2013)

Hä? Wir haben doch nen Teamspeak server?

Vielleicht sollte der TE den auch mal in den Startpost schreiben


----------



## Seeefe (4. Januar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hä? Wir haben doch nen Teamspeak server?
> 
> Vielleicht sollte der TE den auch mal in den Startpost schreiben


 
Er meint, das wir ohne TS nicht gerne Spielen, er darauf aber keine Lust hat, also auf TS beim spielen


----------



## Robonator (4. Januar 2013)

Er sagt 





> werde aber TS in WoT nicht nutzen


Direkt danach aber 





> Ohne TS macht kein Sinn bei euch.


Das widerspricht sich doch oO


----------



## Seeefe (4. Januar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Er sagt
> Direkt danach aber
> Das widerspricht sich doch oO


 
Ja er meint damit, das es keinen Sinn macht mit uns zu spielen, da er kein TS benutzt und wir schon  Er bezieht sich auf sich selbst


----------



## Antibus202 (6. Januar 2013)

Antibus202 
wot ingame Antibus202


----------



## Danger23 (6. Januar 2013)

Einladung ist raus und ich werd unseren TS mal auf die Startseite hinzufügen.


----------



## KornDonat (6. Januar 2013)

Wer hätte denn mal Lust auf ne Kompanie so richtig mit Taktik und TS ? Ich als Feldkommandant muss ja auch mal was zu tun bekommen


----------



## winner961 (6. Januar 2013)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Wer hätte denn mal Lust auf ne Kompanie so richtig mit Taktik und TS ? Ich als Feldkommandant muss ja auch mal was zu tun bekommen



Also Lust hätte ich Dann aber nur bis T6


----------



## Danger23 (6. Januar 2013)

Lust hätte ich auch, aber ich sitz leider in der Arbeit


----------



## KornDonat (6. Januar 2013)

Auch heute Abend noch ? 
Man müsste eh erst mal genug Leute zusammen bekommen und dann eventuell noch ne Zeit abmachen


----------



## Papzt (6. Januar 2013)

Mir kannst du auch gerne Bescheid mal sagen wenn du mal da bist. Sind ja schon länger nicht mehr zusammen trollen gewesen


----------



## KornDonat (6. Januar 2013)

Joa das stimmt wohl  
Gestern hatte ich auch schon wieder ein paar aufm Gewissen z.B. so ein AMX M4 steht die ganze Zeit  links neben mir, ich und der rechts neben mir werden von der Arty getroffen und dann kommt er aufmal an schreibt zu uns Noobs danach hab ich dem erst mal seine letzten 400Hp weggenommen  
Naja und ein Verbündetet T30 musste auch dran glauben das war aber nicht so wirklich mit Absicht ich war mit der T92 unterwegs und gegen Ende kam ein Gegnerischer T54 im Nahkampf ich hab natürlich voll daneben geschossen, obwohl der Zielkreis komplett klein war und den T30 der hinterm T54 stand zerlegt ^^


----------



## Papzt (6. Januar 2013)

Das nenne ich dann kollateralschaden


----------



## Seeefe (6. Januar 2013)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Wer hätte denn mal Lust auf ne Kompanie so richtig mit Taktik und TS ? Ich als Feldkommandant muss ja auch mal was zu tun bekommen



nunja abends sind wa schon öfters kompanie gefahren  sind eig. immer genug on


----------



## KornDonat (6. Januar 2013)

Joa keine Ahnung ich hab in letzter Zeit ja nicht so viel gespielt  Bin erst seit kurzem wieder so richtig am WoT zocken ^^


----------



## Astra-Coupe (6. Januar 2013)

Hmm also ich will mich ja nicht schon unbeliebt machen aber von den höheren Organen unseres Clans (wie auch den einfachen Membern) erwarte zumindest ICH etwas mehr zurückhaltung was teambeschädigung etc. angeht oder seh ich das falsch? Immerhin fahren wir jetzt alle mit dem gleichen Clantag und ich war schonmal in einem Clan bei dem es nicht sonderlich genau genommen wurde damit. Ergebnis ist das man in manchen Randoms von Leuten bei denen man sich einen "Namen" gemacht hat gerne weggeschossen wird und das ist dann nichtmehr lustig für unschuldige Teamkollegen. Habe damals sehr lange und intensive Gespräche mit den anderen Clan's geführt um das wieder ins Reine zu bringen was mir sogar übel genommen wurde von einigen in den eigenen Reihen und ich kurz darauf den Clan verlassen habe. Würde gerne einen zweiten solchen diplomatischen Zwischenfall vermeiden auch wenn das nur eine Art "Fun-Clan" ist und darum bitten solche Dinge eher die Ausnahme seien zu lassen als die Regel... wäre schade wenn ich wieder in einen Interessenskonflikt gerate schon nach so kurzer Zeit. 

LG

Markus


----------



## KornDonat (6. Januar 2013)

Die Diskussionen hatte ich auch schon damals in meinem ersten Clan.
Und ganz ehrlich ? Ist mir relativ egal ich lass mich jeden falls nicht von irgendwelchen Hirn amputierten Idioten beleidigen und fang des öfteren auch mal das diskutieren mit denen an.
Ist ja auch nicht so das ich jeden Tag irgendwelche Leute wegschießt aber so einer im Monat kommt schon mal vor.


----------



## Seeefe (7. Januar 2013)

Also es kommt auf den Grund an. Wenn so ein typ einen die ganze zeit rammt und man nicht in ruhe spielen kann, dann drücke ich dem halt eine, wenn er es dann leider auch beim Zug Partner von mir macht und der dem auch noch eine drückt, dann ist er halt tot, aber zurecht wie ich finde. zum glück passiert das aber sogut wie nie.
wenn natürlich einer einen wegen einem doofen Spruch wegknallt sieht, die sache natürlich ganz anders aus.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (7. Januar 2013)

Naja wie gesagt, ich lass es mir eingehen wenn man das ganze auf ein vernünftiges Ausmaß reduziert bzw. nicht jedes 2. Match einen aus dem eigenen Team wegballert weil er nicht nach der eigenen Pfeife tanzt.

Ich persönlich finde es schon zum kotzen wenn sich eigene Platoons das Licht auspusten bei Rundenbeginn aber ich kann auch nicht von jedem erwarten das er das Spiel spielt wie ich es gerne hätte. Also, sollte es wirklich im Schnitt auf einen TK im Monat rauslaufen dann denke ich ist das in nem vernünftigen Rahmen und diskutieren tu ich auch regelmäßig mit den Hohlbohrern die einem das Spiel versauen und meinen sie machen alles richtig - beschimpfen aber dazu andere welche ihr bestes gegeben haben. 

Also keine Sorge deswegen, wollte nur meine Einstellung zu dem ganzen kundtun und empfinde es ok sowas wie Teamkills im TS zu besprechen aber nicht schwarz auf weiss im öffentlichen Forum verkünden wo man jederzeit dafür ne Accountsperre bekommen kann. (mehrmals anhand von Teamkollegen erlebt) Dient ja nicht nur zum Schutz unseres Ruf's sondern auch für eure Account's!  Desweiteren sieht man es bei PCGH bestimmt nicht gerne wenn man dem Clan ne News auf der Main spendiert - quasi für Zulauf im Namen von PCGH sorgt - und dann wird hier mit stolz geschwellter Brust über Teamkills berichtet... nurmal so zum nachdenken. 

LG

EDIT: Seeefe, gebe dir vollkommen recht.  Diese Fälle halten sich eben in diesem kleinen Rahmen und rechtfertigen auchmal nen Teambeschuss in meinen Augen. Ist aber wie gesagt bei mir sehr selten der Fall wodurch ich denke das es mit einem Kill im Monat damit auch erledigt ist.


----------



## KornDonat (7. Januar 2013)

Naja meistens verpass ich demjenigen auch nur eine Kugel und da die Kugel letzt beim AMX M4 leider auch für ihn der Tod bedeutet hat hatte er halt Pech.
Kommt halt auch ganz auf die Situation drauf an wenn derjenige nur Stress machen will interessiert mich das relativ wenig, aber wenn er damit einen einfach nur trollen will regt mich das umso mehr auf und genau das war beim AMX M4 halt der Fall.

Letzt hat mich ein T54 auch einfach so beschossen keine Ahnung was der für ein Auftrag hatte, ich stand zumindest etliche Meter mit meinem Mlc 46 weg und sowas soll man sich dann gefallen lassen ? Ganz sicher nicht...
In dem Fall hatte der T54 halt Glück das ich im deutlich unterlegeneren Panzer saß und hab dem in Frieden gelassen


----------



## Seeefe (7. Januar 2013)

mehr als 1, max.2 TK im monat sind eh hirnlos, damit riskiert man schonmal ne zeitlich begrenzte sperre


----------



## KornDonat (7. Januar 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> mehr als 1, max.2 TK im monat sind eh hirnlos, damit riskiert man schonmal ne zeitlich begrenzte sperre


 
So siehts aus deswegen halt ich mich da auch ziemlich zurück


----------



## Homerclon (7. Januar 2013)

TKs und auch Teambeschädigung sind generell unter aller Sau und sollten nicht absichtlich begangen werden.
Es bringt niemandem etwas, man schwächt nur das eigene Team.

Lass die doch schreiben so viel sie wollen, einfach ignorieren.
Die freuen sich doch wahrscheinlich noch wenn man ihnen Kontra gibt, ob nun geschrieben und mit Granate. Trolls eben.
Wenn es zu viel wird, kann man sie ja noch auf die Ignore-List setzen. (Wie viele passen da eigentlich drauf? Bestimmt zu wenige.)


Da muss ich Astra zustimmen, das wirft kein gutes Licht auf euch. Speziell von der Clan-Leitung.
Wir schreiben auch schon mal Clan-Kommandanten an, wenn deren Mitglieder uns grundlos angreifen.
Ist die Chance höher das derjenige Bestraft wird, als wenn man auf WGs Strafsystem setzt.


----------



## Danger23 (7. Januar 2013)

@ KornDonat: Du darfst dich von solchen Leuten nicht provozieren lassen. Die legen es ja darauf an das du schießt oder irgend einen Blödsinn machst. Ich hab immer die Replayfunktion eingeschalten. Ich schick das Replay + Screenshots an den Support und gut ist. Und ja es hilft hin und wieder. Ein paar deppen haben dadurch schon ne Auszeit spendiert bekommen. 

@ Astra-Coupe: Ich geb dir Recht TKs sind absolut nicht gut und bei Beschwerden werd ich auch reagieren. Da es sonst ein schlechtes Licht auf unseren Clan wirft.

@ Homerclon: Ja da hast du recht. Ich bin ja der Meinung, dass das TK System von WG noch deutlich zu lasch ist. Ich hab irgendwo gelesen das es 250 sein sollen die drauf passen. Aber Nagel mich nicht auf diese Zahl fest.

Ja TKs werfen überhaupt kein gutes Licht auf uns. Wenn wir uns als vernünftiger Clan etablieren wollen darf sowas nicht vorkommen. Es sagt keiner was gegen unabsichtliche TKs. Ich glaub das passiert jeden mal. Aber absichtliches TK ist überhaupt nicht gut und wird von vielen provoziert. Wenn man Pech hat bekommt man dann als Geschenk auch noch ne Sperre und wenn es überhand nimmt und einige Beschwerden bei der Clanleitung eingehen muss ich als solcher auch eingreifen. Daher eine bitte, lasst euch nicht provozieren und macht keine TKs die absichtlich sind nur weil ihr provoziert oder sonstiges werdet.


----------



## Shiny49 (7. Januar 2013)

Das einzige was mich mich aufregt sind Noob-Platoons ( Maus + 2 Loltraktor ), welche sich dann aunoch ganz cool fühlen. Das Match kannste dann gleich vergessen.


----------



## KastenBier (7. Januar 2013)

Ich melde mich dann auch mal zum Dienst. Robonator hat mich schon in den Clan eingeladen.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (7. Januar 2013)

Willkommen KastenBier - im Clan kann man immer nen Kasten Bier gebrauchen... gerne auch mehrere! 

PS: Schön das ich nicht alleine stehe mit meiner Meinung und auch schön zu sehen das KornDonat's Aussage sich schlimmer angehört hat als es wohl wirklich ist.  Wollte nur von vorneherein meinen Standpunkt klarmachen denn Clan's gibts wirklich wie Sand am Meer und hatte gehofft hier eben ein paar Hardwarenarren zu finden die mehr interessiert als nur ein Spiel wie WoT. Nix langweiligeres als wenn man sich mit Leuten im eigenen Clan nur immer über ein Thema unterhalten kann - das Spiel.


----------



## Danger23 (8. Januar 2013)

Willkommen im Clan. 

@ Astra-Coupe: Ist eine gute Sache das du deinen Standpunkt klar gemacht hast. Ich denke von daher bist du ganz gut bei uns aufgehoben. Bei uns geht es sicher nicht nur ums Spiel


----------



## KornDonat (8. Januar 2013)

Astra-Coupe schrieb:


> Willkommen KastenBier - im Clan kann man immer nen Kasten Bier gebrauchen... gerne auch mehrere!
> 
> PS: Schön das ich nicht alleine stehe mit meiner Meinung und auch schön zu sehen das KornDonat's Aussage sich schlimmer angehört hat als es wohl wirklich ist.  Wollte nur von vorneherein meinen Standpunkt klarmachen denn Clan's gibts wirklich wie Sand am Meer und hatte gehofft hier eben ein paar Hardwarenarren zu finden die mehr interessiert als nur ein Spiel wie WoT. Nix langweiligeres als wenn man sich mit Leuten im eigenen Clan nur immer über ein Thema unterhalten kann - das Spiel.


 
Kam vielleicht wirklich ein wenig falsch rüber ich bin jedenfalls keineswegs einer der zig andere die mir blöd kommen wegschießt  Es sind wie gesagt eventuell 1-2 im Monat wobei das jetzt der erste seit etlichen Monaten wieder war, die neue Ingame Report Funktion schreckt einem zumindest doch ab was Teamkills angeht


----------



## Danger23 (8. Januar 2013)

@ KornDonat: Na passt wenn du nicht alles weg schießt und es hat sich auch schlimmer gelesen als es wirklich ist somit passt das schon. Leider schreckt die Ingame Report Funktion nicht stark genug ab da es noch genug solcher Idioten gibt aber ist das halt.


----------



## sh4sta (8. Januar 2013)

Ich meld mich dann auch mal von meiner mehrtätigen Abstinenz zurück. Gab da nen paar Probs mit der neuen Wasserkühlung(defekten Radiator bekommen) und da lag ich im wahrsten Sinne auf dem trockenen


----------



## DerpMonstah (8. Januar 2013)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> ( Maus + 2 Loltraktor )


Kommt die Maus dann eigentlich in ein Low-Tier Gefecht oder die zwei Loltraks in ein normales Gefecht für die Maus?


----------



## Z28LET (8. Januar 2013)

Ernsthafte Frage?

Die kleinen werden immer von dem, mit dem höheren Matchmaker hochgezogen.
Dadurch wird das entsprechende Team meist geschwächt.


----------



## DerpMonstah (8. Januar 2013)

Tja, ja. War eine ernsthafte Frage.


----------



## Danger23 (8. Januar 2013)

Nö die Loltraktoren landen in einem Tier 10 Match. Und als Belohnung von mir gibt es dann auch einen Report für einen so intelligenten Zug.


----------



## Homerclon (8. Januar 2013)

Ich reporte die auch häufig.
Wenn das nicht immer 2-3 der mögliche Reports pro Tag "kosten" würde, würde ich das sogar immer machen.


----------



## BigN (9. Januar 2013)

moin,
wäre gern dabei
wenn noch platz ist

Ingame: BigN89
pcgh: BigN

Spielerprofil: Player Profile BigN89 | World of Tanks


----------



## Seven (9. Januar 2013)

Die Spieler-Liste auf der ersten seite muesste mal Aktuallisiert werden.


----------



## Robonator (9. Januar 2013)

Irgendwie funzt die WoT seite bei mir nicht richtig. Braucht ewig zum laden, kann dich leider nicht einladen BigN


----------



## Danger23 (9. Januar 2013)

Ich werd die Liste in kürze mal updaten. Ich bin derzeit leider beruflich sehr ausgelastet daher komm ich auch kaum zum zocken. Ich bekomm auch immer ein TimeOut auf der Wot Seite. Ich vermut mal die haben irgend ein Problem.


----------



## b0s (10. Januar 2013)

@ BigN 
bist eingeladen


----------



## Danger23 (10. Januar 2013)

Danke fürs einladen @ b0s.

Für die es interessiert ist hier unsere Clanperformance World of Tanks performance - clan EXLX 
Ist für alle Statistikfans unter euch


----------



## WoZzUp (10. Januar 2013)

Hi, wäre auch dabei  
Ingame: WoZz_Up
Lg


----------



## shockwave103 (10. Januar 2013)

Hallo, 

würde auch gern beitreten. 

Ingame: shockwave103

Grüße


----------



## Danger23 (10. Januar 2013)

WoZzUp bist schon im Clan 

Shockwave Einladung ist raus.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (10. Januar 2013)

Danke Danger für den Tipp mit der Statistikpage... kannte ich noch nicht, gleich mal nach n paar Clan's und Leuten suchen *gg*


----------



## Danger23 (10. Januar 2013)

@ Astra-Coupe: Bitte gerne. Die Seite ist recht nett. Es sind nur noch nicht alle Leute von unserem Clan aufscheinend da diese erst einmal gesucht werden müssen damit er das speichert. Aber das tolle ist man kann Clans vergleichen das bei den anderen Statistikseiten so weit ich weiß nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (10. Januar 2013)

Und das nächste danke! ^^ Hab das grad mal ausprobiert und wenn man die ganzen Namen von den Freunden mit Leerzeichen getrennt in die Suchmaske tippselt und sucht gibts nen schönen Vergleich.  ...ich Depp hatte grad noch tausend Fenster offen und bin mit dem switchen dazwischen kaum noch rumgekommen. 

PS: Funktioniert bisher aber leider nur mit einzelnen Spielern


----------



## Shiny49 (10. Januar 2013)

Toll. Weil ich die ganzen Möhren anfangs fahren musste, ist mein performancerating voll unterirdisch :-/


----------



## DarkMo (10. Januar 2013)

pff, gehst bissl capen un gut is


----------



## Homerclon (11. Januar 2013)

Performance-Rating, nicht Efficiency-Rating.
Beim P-Rating wird das Cappen nicht einberechnet. Nur der verursachte Schaden und die Win-Rate.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (11. Januar 2013)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Toll. Weil ich die ganzen Möhren anfangs fahren musste, ist mein performancerating voll unterirdisch :-/


 
Denkst du das wir anderen mit Tier 10 eingestiegen sind in World of Tanks Shiny?  
Einfach normal weiterspielen und es pendelt sich schon wieder ein... wäre auch um ne ganze Ecke besser würden mir lowtiers ned die stats vernageln ^^


----------



## b0s (11. Januar 2013)

dito 

btw @ Astra-Coupe du bist sage und schreibe 1 Punkt vor mir  und ich war vorher tatsächlich erster des Clans (von den bisher gelisteten)  auch mit 1 Punkt vorsprung vor Powercell 


ps: nicht zu ernst nehmen bitte, schreibe gleich ne Klausur und brauch n bissl Erheiterung


----------



## Danger23 (11. Januar 2013)

@ Shiny49: Lass dich von den Statistiken nicht entmutigen. Es wird sich schon einpendeln.

b0s: Na dann musst dich anstrengen damit du zwei Punkte bekommst dann bist wieder vorne  Viel Glück für die Klausur.


----------



## DarkMo (11. Januar 2013)

ah ok homer, hatte mich schon gewundert, wieso die zahl da größer is. habs garnich für voll genommen >< knapp 1600 hatt ich laut der seite glaube.


----------



## sh4sta (11. Januar 2013)

Na wartet...wenn ick wieder spiele hol ick mir ganze 3 Punkte um erster zu sein


----------



## SaftSpalte (11. Januar 2013)

haha ^^  hallo leute .

wie zufällig iuch hier gekommen bin ..

Ich spiele auch WOT und würde gerne mitstreiten .

Habe 1500 gefechte durch .

bin sehr offen mit der auswahl der panzer und farme gerade silbertaler für nen tier 6 panzer ..(1 mille)


also bitte anschreiben . ich will auch und habe erfahrung 

SaftSpalte  auch im spiel der name 


gruß dominic


----------



## SaftSpalte (11. Januar 2013)

Astra-Coupe schrieb:


> Denkst du das wir anderen mit Tier 10 eingestiegen sind in World of Tanks Shiny?
> Einfach normal weiterspielen und es pendelt sich schon wieder ein... wäre auch um ne ganze Ecke besser würden mir lowtiers ned die stats vernageln ^^





also nach erfahrung anderer die tier 10 fahren ist es so :  tier 10 ist teuer zu fahren und man macht kaum gewinn wenn man nichts drauf hat ... 
mehr spaß macht tier 7 oder 8 ....

ich habe gestern nochmal die chinesen auf dem test server gespielt und musste festellen das das so ist ...


----------



## Danger23 (11. Januar 2013)

@ Saftspalte: Einladung ist raus. Willkommen bei uns im Clan 

Neue Spieleranzahl ist 47. Wir wachsen ja wirklich ganz schön kräftig. 

Na dann wird es eine große Punkteschlacht werden


----------



## sh4sta (11. Januar 2013)

Naja, der Test-Server ist da kein wirklicher Anhaltspunkt, was T10 fahren betrifft.  Gewinn soll man mit denen ja auch eigentlich nicht machen. Man soll sich die T10 ja mit kleineren Panzern finanzieren(für WG am besten mit nem T8 Prem^^). Das die T10 weniger spaß machen soll, naja...teils teils. Die machen schon spaß, aber mMn ist man als 10er noch mehr vom Team abhänig. Es gibt halt auch zuviele T10er fahrer die meinen sie seinen Unbesiegbar in ihren Panzern. Zu oft sieht man wie die T10 Meds (besonders BatChat) sofort in einem Suicide-Anfall nach vorne brettern und in Sekunden auf geraucht werden. 
Die Heavys sind oft aber auch nicht viel besser, fahren weit vor in 3-4 Gegner und wundern sich das se aufgeraucht werden. Da ist es dann halt ziemlich schwer das Match noch zu gewinnen, wenn 2 der 4 T10er im eigenen Team nach noch nicht mal einer Min aufgeraucht sind. 
Gibt leider viel zuviele Spieler die sich die T10er quasi erkauft haben(T8 Prem direkt kaufen und die XP in freeXP, um alle anderen Panzer zu überspringen). Also ich hab oft das Gefühl das es in T10 Matches viel mehr Idio**n gibt, als in den unteren Regionen...


----------



## SaftSpalte (11. Januar 2013)

Danger23 schrieb:


> @ Saftspalte: Einladung ist raus. Willkommen bei uns im Clan
> 
> Neue Spieleranzahl ist 47. Wir wachsen ja wirklich ganz schön kräftig.
> 
> Na dann wird es eine große Punkteschlacht werden




vielen dank  . ich bin froh bei euch zu sein


----------



## Danger23 (11. Januar 2013)

@ sh4sta: Ja in den 9er und 10er Matches gibt es sehr viele unfähige Spieler. Allerdings wundert mich das nicht mit den BatChat fahrern, du wirst von den deppen oft dazu gezwungen zu Scouten. Ich bin im Lorraine40t auch schon geteamkillt worden weil ich gemeint habe das ich kein Scout bin und das auch nicht tun werde. 

@ SaftSpalte: Ich gebe dir recht,dass Tier 8 eigentlich am angenehmsten zu fahren sind. Die sind schon ganz ordentlich. Werden von vielen 9er und vorallem 10er unterschätzt und man kann sie im Plus fahren was ja auch viel Wert ist.


----------



## sh4sta (11. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mir grad mal die "Mühe" gemacht und jeden ausm Clan einmal auf dieser Stats Seite zu suchen. Laut der Seite sollten dann alle innerhalb der nähsten Stunde inner "Clan-Stats-Liste" zufinden sein...einfach nur der vollständigkeit halber.


*edit* 

Jenau. Die hab ich in meiner Auflistung ganz vergessen...die H**ks die meinen BatChat und Co müssen "scouten" ehhh in den Tot fahren...


----------



## DerpMonstah (11. Januar 2013)

47 schon? wow


----------



## Danger23 (11. Januar 2013)

@ sh4sta: Danke das du alle mal aufgerufen hast. Jetzt können sich alle mal darin vergleichen wo sie stehen. Obwohl ich ehrlich auf diese ganzen Statistiksachen nicht viel gebe ist es recht nett zu sehen wo man steht. Ja von denen gibt es leider viele. Aber das sind dann halt meist auch die, die eben nach 1 Minute in ihrem T10 Heavy platzen.

@DerpMonstah: Ja wir wachsen schneller als ich geglaubt habe. Bald haben wir die Hälfte des maximal möglichen erreicht.


----------



## Shiny49 (11. Januar 2013)

Astra-Coupe schrieb:


> Denkst du das wir anderen mit Tier 10 eingestiegen sind in World of Tanks Shiny?
> Einfach normal weiterspielen und es pendelt sich schon wieder ein... wäre auch um ne ganze Ecke besser würden mir lowtiers ned die stats vernageln ^^



Ich hab mich durch Leopard, m5 und t50 gequält. und vom Panzer 38 nA fang ich garnicht erst an. Mit den gurken kann man sein Rating nur kaputtmachen XD 

BTW, finde beide Ratings schrott. Bei dem einen ist man imemr ne graupe wegen die siema-pl-fraktion lose-rate, und beim anderen weil die tanks so grottig sind, oder man keine russen tanks fährt, mit denen man mal eben viel dmg rauskloppt.


----------



## chaosfett (11. Januar 2013)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich durch Leopard, m5 und t50 gequält. und vom Panzer 38 nA fang ich garnicht erst an. Mit den gurken kann man sein Rating nur kaputtmachen XD
> 
> BTW, finde beide Ratings schrott. Bei dem einen ist man imemr ne graupe wegen die siema-pl-fraktion lose-rate, und beim anderen weil die tanks so grottig sind, oder man keine russen tanks fährt, mit denen man mal eben viel dmg rauskloppt.



Dem kann ich nur bei pflichten. Bis zum VK2801 war es eine Qual. Vllt mal eine Arty. abknallen, aber sonst nur Opfer. Das Versaut die Stats.


----------



## DarkMo (11. Januar 2013)

un das is bei den imba russen anders? xD die td linie geht einigermaßen, aber da sin die deutschen ja ned schlechter. aber bei den mediums? a-20 is wohl mit das letzte was es gibt, t-34 is auch recht grenzwertig. und beim hvy strang is der t-28 ganz gut, der kv-1 eh episch ^^ aber danach kommt wieder mit t7 sone flaute, weil die knifte oft zu low is, bzw zu ungenau. um überhaupt zu treffen muss man stehen bleiben und ne stunde anvisieren. mit glück trifft man den panzer und mit viel mehr glück gehts durch. danach wartet man 2 stunden bis zum reload. in der zeit ham die deutschen oder amies (briten sin ja au ned besser) scho 5 schuss reingedrückt. das is sicher weitaus mehr dmg, als der olle russe rauszudrücken vermag. um nich vor seinem opfer zu sterben, muss der russe campen und anvisiert warten. um die ungenauigkeit der kanone auszugleichen muss er seine relative flinkheit nutzen und ranfahren. aber beim fahren kann er wieder ned schießen *hmm* irgendwas an dem konzept stinkt...


----------



## Seeefe (11. Januar 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> un das is bei den imba russen anders? xD die td linie geht einigermaßen, aber da sin die deutschen ja ned schlechter. aber bei den mediums? a-20 is wohl mit das letzte was es gibt, t-34 is auch recht grenzwertig. und beim hvy strang is der t-28 ganz gut, der kv-1 eh episch ^^ aber danach kommt wieder mit t7 sone flaute, weil die knifte oft zu low is, bzw zu ungenau. um überhaupt zu treffen muss man stehen bleiben und ne stunde anvisieren. mit glück trifft man den panzer und mit viel mehr glück gehts durch. danach wartet man 2 stunden bis zum reload. in der zeit ham die deutschen oder amies (briten sin ja au ned besser) scho 5 schuss reingedrückt. das is sicher weitaus mehr dmg, als der olle russe rauszudrücken vermag. um nich vor seinem opfer zu sterben, muss der russe campen und anvisiert warten. um die ungenauigkeit der kanone auszugleichen muss er seine relative flinkheit nutzen und ranfahren. aber beim fahren kann er wieder ned schießen *hmm* irgendwas an dem konzept stinkt...



Die Deutschen schießen garnicht viel schneller als die Russen. Die Russen sind einfach irgendwo immer ein Stück besser  Außerdem muss man wenn eher mit allen anderen campen aber nicht mit Russen


----------



## chaosfett (11. Januar 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> un das is bei den imba russen anders? xD die td linie geht einigermaßen, aber da sin die deutschen ja ned schlechter. aber bei den mediums? a-20 is wohl mit das letzte was es gibt, t-34 is auch recht grenzwertig. und beim hvy strang is der t-28 ganz gut, der kv-1 eh episch ^^ aber danach kommt wieder mit t7 sone flaute, weil die knifte oft zu low is, bzw zu ungenau. um überhaupt zu treffen muss man stehen bleiben und ne stunde anvisieren. mit glück trifft man den panzer und mit viel mehr glück gehts durch. danach wartet man 2 stunden bis zum reload. in der zeit ham die deutschen oder amies (briten sin ja au ned besser) scho 5 schuss reingedrückt. das is sicher weitaus mehr dmg, als der olle russe rauszudrücken vermag. um nich vor seinem opfer zu sterben, muss der russe campen und anvisiert warten. um die ungenauigkeit der kanone auszugleichen muss er seine relative flinkheit nutzen und ranfahren. aber beim fahren kann er wieder ned schießen *hmm* irgendwas an dem konzept stinkt...


A-20 und T-34 sind ne Zumutung. Stimmt . Aber die anderen Nationen haben auch so "Möhren" . Und der IS ist mir lieber als z. B. der T29 .DIE große Wumme vom IS macht fett schaden.

Ich glaub es ist sehr oft von Spieler und seinen vorlieben abhängig, wie gut oder schlecht ein Panzer "Subjektiv" ist. Mit meinem T-54 komm ich auch nicht zurecht obwohl der wahrscheinlich Super ist.


----------



## Shiny49 (11. Januar 2013)

hab mal versucht nen Prototyp-Logo zu basteln , bin für kritik offen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chaosfett (11. Januar 2013)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> hab mal versucht nen Prototyp-Logo zu basteln , bin für kritik offen
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=615959"/>



Als Panzer logo ?  Die Buchstaben würd ich näher zusammen schreiben.


----------



## DarkMo (11. Januar 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Die Deutschen schießen garnicht viel schneller als die Russen. Die Russen sind einfach irgendwo immer ein Stück besser  Außerdem muss man wenn eher mit allen anderen campen aber nicht mit Russen


 wut? haste ma die mg's von stug un jagdpz4 da gesehn? *verhältnismäßig*: die ballern 3ma 150dmg raus während der russe 300 rausdrückt. in der zeit, wo der russe zielt, könnense auch noch einen unterbringen. sprich, bis der russe das erste ma 300dmg gemacht hat, hat er scho 600 kassiert xD und ist damit mindestens fast tot ^^ mir geht das jedenfalls sehr oft so. aber gut, fangen wir ned wieder davon an. ich weis nur, dass ich mit russen sehr viel können brauch, was bei amis un briten sehr easy von der hand geht *gefühlt* und is > t29? DER war wirklich gut ^^


----------



## Robonator (11. Januar 2013)

Wo du grad die IS erwähnst... 
Ich hab heute Nacht geträumt ich hätte ne IS und die war irgendwie richtig schnell. Ich bin mit der so auf Himmelsdorf um die Kurven gedriftet und hab den Gegnern fett eine reingedrückt weil der Damage irgendwie voll krass war. 
Beschleunigung war auch übel nur bekam ich immer wieder Panik weil meine Zielzeit so hoch war und die Kreis so hoch war wie die Trollgun auf dem KV-2 bei 50% Crew und während der Fahrt auf max Speed


----------



## chaosfett (11. Januar 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> wut? haste ma die mg's von stug un jagdpz4 da gesehn? *verhältnismäßig*: die ballern 3ma 150dmg raus während der russe 300 rausdrückt. in der zeit, wo der russe zielt, könnense auch noch einen unterbringen. sprich, bis der russe das erste ma 300dmg gemacht hat, hat er scho 600 kassiert xD und ist damit mindestens fast tot ^^ mir geht das jedenfalls sehr oft so. aber gut, fangen wir ned wieder davon an. ich weis nur, dass ich mit russen sehr viel können brauch, was bei amis un briten sehr easy von der hand geht *gefühlt* und is > t29? DER war wirklich gut ^^



Ich hab Su-85 und stug III gespielt und da ist kein großer Unterschied. Die Wummen sind fast gleich. Bei Su-100 und jagdpz4 hat der Russe die Wumme mit mehr schaden und der Deutsche schiesst genauer. Ich hab lieber ne' Wumme die genau ist. Die kriegen die Russen Td's erst wieder ab tier 8

T29 und IS fahr ich beide noch, aber der T29 is mir zu groß, lässt sich zuschnell von'er Kettet holen und die Kanone ist nicht der bringer. Ich bevorzuge fights auf kurze Distanz. Sowas liegt dem IS.


----------



## nulchking (11. Januar 2013)

Hätte auch Interesse an einem Clan, habe aber bis jetzt nur Tier4 (Hetzer)

Ingame Name ist wie im Forum


----------



## Shiny49 (11. Januar 2013)

So. Hab jetz mal was gebastelt. Das hier ist mein Beitrag, andere sollten sich auchmal ransetzen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knie (11. Januar 2013)

Hier mal mit tranparenten Hintergrund 

[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=logo196r83.png]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]


----------



## DerpMonstah (11. Januar 2013)

Ich würde ja gerne was machen, aber ich bin so kreativ wie ne Kartoffel


----------



## chaosfett (11. Januar 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gerne was machen, aber ich bin so kreativ wie ne Kartoffel



Me too. Handwerklich begabt, aber künstlerisch ne niete. 
Sorry


----------



## Homerclon (11. Januar 2013)

Danger23 schrieb:


> @ sh4sta: Ja in den 9er und 10er Matches gibt es sehr viele unfähige Spieler. Allerdings wundert mich das nicht mit den BatChat fahrern, du wirst von den deppen oft dazu gezwungen zu Scouten. Ich bin im Lorraine40t auch schon geteamkillt worden weil ich gemeint habe das ich kein Scout bin und das auch nicht tun werde.


Die Hauptaufgabe ist es nicht zu scouten, aber wenn ansonsten nichts schnelles (mehr) im Team ist, fällt es zwangsläufig den Medis (Lights) zu.


Hatte letztens auch ein Gefecht, da hatten wir nur noch einen BatChat als einzig schnellen Tank. Der sich jedoch Stur weigerte sich zu bewegen, dabei stand er schon ~8min am selben Fleck, im Wald auf Murowanka (oder so ähnlich). (Die Karte mit Wald im Osten, und Hügelkette im Westen.)
Ich hab dann im E-75 die Flanke gewechselt, und hab im Wald den Gegner aufgedeckt, der dort rein fuhr. (Es war klar das da welche sind.)



chaosfett schrieb:


> A-20 und T-34 sind ne Zumutung. Stimmt . Aber die anderen Nationen haben auch so "Möhren" . Und der IS ist mir lieber als z. B. der T29 .DIE große Wumme vom IS macht fett schaden.


Ich weiß nicht was viele am T-34 auszusetzen haben, ich fand den recht gut. (Sogar Stahlwand erspielt. ^^)
57er drauf, und abgehts.



chaosfett schrieb:


> T29 und IS fahr ich beide noch, aber der T29 is mir zu groß, lässt sich zuschnell von'er Kettet holen und die Kanone ist nicht der bringer. Ich bevorzuge fights auf kurze Distanz. Sowas liegt dem IS.


Gerade auf kurze Distanzen ist der T29 stark. Speziell auf kürzester Distanz.
Der Turm macht die größte Trefferfläche, die aber nur schwer zu knacken ist. Und die Wanne kann man auch häufig verstecken, notfalls wird gekuschelt, dann können nur die wenigsten diese noch treffen.


Die Russen hab in der Regel den Vorteil des höchsten Alphaschadens, aber beim DPM ist es häufig recht ausgeglichen, so das beim möglichen Schaden keiner übervorteilt ist. (Ausnahmen gibts immer.)



Shiny49 schrieb:


> So. Hab jetz mal was gebastelt. Das hier ist mein Beitrag, andere sollten sich auchmal ransetzen
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Bedenkt das man nicht zu viele feine Details nutzen sollte, die gehen im Spiel eh verloren.
Im Spiel wird der Adler wie ein verschwommener Fleck aussehen, übrig bleiben die Buchstaben und das Kreuz das man noch erkennen kann.


----------



## Knie (11. Januar 2013)

Hier mal eine andere Plakette xD

http://www.abload.de/img/wot_exlx_logo_1agqzp.png


----------



## BaueROG (11. Januar 2013)

Das Teil sieht echt geil aus finde ich


----------



## Danger23 (12. Januar 2013)

@ Knie: Ja das Logo gefällt mir sehr gut. Kannst du das Logo mal auf die Größe, 64x64, 32x32 und 24x24 machen und hier hochladen? Dann kann man sehen wie es auf dem Panzer von der Größe her wirkt.

@ Shiny49: Kannst du auch das Logo mal auf die erforderliche Größe bringen? 

Dann können wir die Logos vergleichen und mal abstimmen welches besser gefunden wird. Das nehm ich dann.


----------



## Shiny49 (12. Januar 2013)

Welche Größe muss es denn haben ? wir sollten aufjedenfall die variante mit der Transparenz nehmen.


----------



## Danger23 (12. Januar 2013)

Die Größe ist 64x64, 32x32 und 24x24. Ja nimm das mit der Transparenz. Dann kann man mal schauen wie es auf dieser Größe wirkt. In groß wirkt das ganze nämlich anders.


----------



## Knie (12. Januar 2013)

Hier dann die Größen:

64x64: http://www.abload.de/img/wot_exlx_logo_64udbw0.png

32x32: http://www.abload.de/img/wot_exlx_logo_32pelao.png

24x24: http://www.abload.de/img/wot_exlx_logo_24nozib.png

PS: Der Hintergrund ist transparent, also nur die Plakette an sich wird dann dargestellt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Januar 2013)

Knie schrieb:


> Hier mal eine andere Plakette xD
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/wot_exlx_logo_1agqzp.png


 
Gute Idee 
Ich find's klasse


----------



## Danger23 (12. Januar 2013)

@ Knie: Vielen Dank schauen wirklich gut aus. Mal abwarten was der Rest noch dazu sagt ansonsten kann ich das Logo dann mal ändern.


----------



## Seven (12. Januar 2013)

Find die Idee mit der Umweltplakette witzig


----------



## BaueROG (12. Januar 2013)

Meine Meinung hatte ich ja schon weiter oben geschrieben


----------



## Seeefe (12. Januar 2013)

Da es so klein wird, finde ich kann man den Panzer dadrauf weglassen oder?


----------



## Shiny49 (13. Januar 2013)

Bin ja eher für was historisches :O


----------



## Seeefe (13. Januar 2013)

Das muss sofort weg! Ist mal mega die Zielscheibe


----------



## Danger23 (13. Januar 2013)

Man kann auch gerne was historisches machen. Das neue Logo ist einfach mal ein Versuch wie es wirkt. Zielscheibe ist jedes Logo . Da ja WG leider an manchen damit genau die Schwachstelle markiert.


----------



## Knie (13. Januar 2013)

So, hier mal eine andere Möglichkeit:

http://www.abload.de/img/wot_exlx_logo_neuiau2b.png

Jetzt kann mal ein anderer wieder was machen ^^

MfG knie


----------



## KornDonat (13. Januar 2013)

Knie schrieb:


> So, hier mal eine andere Möglichkeit:
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/wot_exlx_logo_neuiau2b.png
> 
> ...


 
Gefällt mir ziemlich gut


----------



## Shiny49 (13. Januar 2013)

Find ich auch , allerdings sollten die enden des Kreuzes auch den Rand des Bildes ausmachen , sonst ist das Symbol nacher wieder kleiner als es sein muss.


----------



## Knie (13. Januar 2013)

das ist nur nen Beispiel gewesen:

64x64: http://www.abload.de/img/wot_exlx_logo_neu_64dcutq.png

32x32: http://www.abload.de/img/wot_exlx_logo_neu_32fauof.png

24x24: http://www.abload.de/img/wot_exlx_logo_neu_24uauf5.png


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Januar 2013)

Das wird zu klein und nicht mehr lesbar, finde ich. Auf dem Panzer wird es auch noch etwas pixeliger dargestellt.
Zu filigran darf das nicht werden.


----------



## Seeefe (13. Januar 2013)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Man kann auch gerne was historisches machen. Das neue Logo ist einfach mal ein Versuch wie es wirkt. Zielscheibe ist jedes Logo . Da ja WG leider an manchen damit genau die Schwachstelle markiert.




Muss ich widersprechen  Alle schüsse gingen auf das teil  war beim alten logo z.b. nicht


----------



## Shiny49 (13. Januar 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Muss ich widersprechen  Alle schüsse gingen auf das teil  war beim alten logo z.b. nicht


 Das hat man auf meinen deutschen Tanks nicht gesehen


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (13. Januar 2013)

Ich bitte euch, das rote Logo geht ja mal garnicht. Ist vllt ganz witzig gedacht aber da fande ich das alte besser. Da sieht auch das Kreuz besser aus.


----------



## Danger23 (13. Januar 2013)

Kein Problem. Ich kann dann das rote Logo gerne gegen was anderes austauschen. Das Problem ist, man sieht es erst am Panzer wirklich wie es wirkt. Daher halt mal der Wechsel. Mir gefällt das Kreuz gut, nur vermutlich mal, dass man es genauso wie das alte Logo überhaupt nicht sehen wird. Von daher ist halt das rote besser, das sieht man wenigstens.

@ Seeefe: Das lag daran das man das alte Logo gar nicht sehen konnte. Von daher hat natürlich keiner dauf geschossen. Auf meinem Franzosen und den Deutschen war das alte Logo überhaupt nicht zu sehen und auf den anderen mit viel Glück ausmachbar. 

Ich bin der Meinung es sollte schon ein Logo sein, dass man ordentlich sieht und auch auffällt. Vielleicht könnte man bei dem Kreuz das mir gut gefällt einen farbigen Hintergrund machen damit es sich irgendwie abhebt. Ansonsten wird es so wie das alte Logo am Panzer unsichtbar bleiben. 

Aber vielen Dank an alle die an der Diskussion Teilnehmen und auch was erstellen.


----------



## SuLux (13. Januar 2013)

Kann man(n) sich mit dem neuen Logo aus der Garage trauen? 

Finde das Logo mit dem Kreuz ganz ansehnlich.


----------



## SaftSpalte (13. Januar 2013)

mir gefällt die plakette auch sehr gut . 

Mir ist das egal . Ich denk eine Einigung wird sich nicht finden ,da jeder seine eigene Meinung hat .

So lange es kein Hello Kitty ist ,ist das mir wurst .


@Danger

Hätte da noch zwei Weibliche Mitstreiter die in den Clöan kommen würden .


__IronCat__     und     myrtol       


Wäre cool wenn die beiden auch da wären da ich immer mit ihnen Public GASSI gehe .


danke


----------



## Seeefe (13. Januar 2013)

Es war nicht unsichtbar, es war nur nicht so auffällig das alte  

Aber wer haut sich den bitte nen Roten Zielkreis aufn Panzer?  

So wies alte sollte es sein, schön dezent und nicht so auffällig, trotzdem noch ausreichend sichtbar  Irgendwas schwarzes wäre gut sichtbar auf allen Tanks.

Aber was buntes bitte nicht!


----------



## SaftSpalte (14. Januar 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Es war nicht unsichtbar, es war nur nicht so auffällig das alte
> 
> Aber wer haut sich den bitte nen Roten Zielkreis aufn Panzer?
> 
> ...




naja , wenn man russenpanzer spielt hat man automatisch einen *roten stern* aufm turm xD  ...passt natürlich zur plakette


----------



## Danger23 (14. Januar 2013)

@ SaftSpalte: Einladungen hab ich verschickt.

Ja wegen dem Logo werden wir nie alle unter einen Hut bekommen. Ich werde heute am Nachmittag mal das Kreuz hochladen und dann können wir ja morgen schauen wie das wirkt.


----------



## winner961 (15. Januar 2013)

Also mal ne Frage wer hätte den Lust beim Destruction Derby mit zumachen ? Weil das wäre ne gute Idee um sich ein wenig Gold hinzu zu verdienen.
Ein Fach mal mit ja Antworten und vielleicht schon ne Kreative Idee für ein Bild oder ein Video vorschlagen.

Meine z.B. Wäre mit zwei ELC AMX über einen Panzerreihe zuspringen und die wo am Schluss stehen zu verstören.


----------



## Danger23 (15. Januar 2013)

@ winner961: Ja hört sich gut an. Bin gerne dabei.


----------



## winner961 (15. Januar 2013)

Danger23 schrieb:


> @ winner961: Ja hört sich gut an. Bin gerne dabei.



Sehr cool


----------



## Knie (15. Januar 2013)

Moin, wollte mal fragen wie es mit Clankrieg aussieht?
Wäre schon cool ein wenig daran teilzunehmen und ggf. Gold für die Clankasse zu sammeln. Würde auch mit Zustimmung die Truppenbewegung etc. machen, ist ja wie ein Browsergame ^^

@Danger: Entweder du machst das oder ein Stellvertreter (Vize-Kommandant). Haben 47 Spielmarken, also gute Voraussetzungen.

MfG knie


----------



## Danger23 (15. Januar 2013)

Natürlich könnten wir an Clankriegen teilnehmen. Die Frage ist nur ob wir genug große Panzer haben. Ohne T9 und T10 brauchen wir da gar nicht auftauchen. Und jeder Panzer der verwendet worden ist, ist für eine gewisse Zeit gesperrt. 

@ Knie: Das stimmt, aber zuerst brauchen wir überhaupt eine Provinz damit die Spielmarken überhaupt was bringen. Und eine Provinz zu erobern ist alles andere als einfach vorallem muss man diese ja dann auch halten. Das heißt wir brauchen zum Verteidigen genug Leute die Online sind und natürlich müssen wir das auch gewinnen sonst ist nichts mit Gold.


----------



## Knie (15. Januar 2013)

Dann sollten wir mal eine Umfrage starten wer Lust/Zeit hätte. 
Vernommen habe ich das wir schon recht gute Tanks dabei haben, ob wir auf 15 Stück kommen für eine Provinz weis ich aber nicht genau.

Man sieht jeden Abend mindestens 4-6 Stammspieler im TS, für den Anfang schon recht gut muss ich sagen.

MfG knie


----------



## Danger23 (15. Januar 2013)

@ Knie: Ja ist zwar gut das immer ein paar Stammspieler am Abend Online sind. Die meisten CW starten so gegen 19.30 und je nachdem wie weit man kommt kann das durchaus auch bis 23 Uhr dauern. Dazu kommt noch das jeden Abend um die 15 Spieler da sein müssen um diese Provinz dann auch zu verteidigen sollten wir eine erobert haben. Man kann gerne eine Umfrage dazu machen, aber ich vermute einfach mal das wir für CW zu schwach sein werden. Vorallem so wie das derzeitige CW abläuft. Aber laut WG soll sich ja in diesem Jahr noch was am CW System ändern.


----------



## Seven (15. Januar 2013)

Ich finde die Idee mit den Clanwars echt interessant, allerdings bin ich momentan erst bei T8.


----------



## Seeefe (15. Januar 2013)

Clanwars sind momentan noch kein Thema, hat doch fast keiner T10,(9), oder T8 arty  und dann bringts nichts


----------



## KornDonat (15. Januar 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Clanwars sind momentan noch kein Thema, hat doch fast keiner T10,(9), oder T8 arty  und dann bringts nichts


 
Aber auch nur "fast" keiner


----------



## Craganmore (15. Januar 2013)

Heey, ich habe schon viel vom Spiel gelesen und wollte das unbedingt mal Spielen. 

Nehmt ihr auch Anfänger in eurem Clan auf ? Oder das ich mal TS kommen kann und ihr mir sofort Tipps geben könnt?


----------



## Robonator (15. Januar 2013)

Craganmore schrieb:


> Heey, ich habe schon viel vom Spiel gelesen und wollte das unbedingt mal Spielen.
> 
> Nehmt ihr auch Anfänger in eurem Clan auf ? Oder das ich mal TS kommen kann und ihr mir sofort Tipps geben könnt?


 
Natürlich tun wir das 
Gib uns deinen ingame Namen und du wirst eingeladen. Einfach mal ingame oder im TS dann nachfragen, irgendwer hilft immer


----------



## b0s (15. Januar 2013)

Falls du noch keinen Account hast oder noch auf Tier 1 bist: ich hab noch einen Einladungs-Code rumfliegen, damit erhältst du etwas Gold und afair einen Tier 2 Premiumpanzer.


----------



## Craganmore (15. Januar 2013)

Okaay find ich super  Bin zur zeit noch auf Arbeit werde mich dann später bei euch melden.


----------



## Knie (15. Januar 2013)

Ich denke da spricht nichts dagegen. Schau doch einfach mal vorbei und dann sollte sich bestimmt was ergeben ^^


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (15. Januar 2013)

So wie sieht der Fortschritt zwecks Logo aus?


----------



## winner961 (15. Januar 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Also mal ne Frage wer hätte den Lust beim Destruction Derby mit zumachen ? Weil das wäre ne gute Idee um sich ein wenig Gold hinzu zu verdienen.
> Ein Fach mal mit ja Antworten und vielleicht schon ne Kreative Idee für ein Bild oder ein Video vorschlagen.
> 
> Meine z.B. Wäre mit zwei ELC AMX über einen Panzerreihe zuspringen und die wo am Schluss stehen zu verstören.



So sonst noch jemand Interesse gibt Gold wenn man gewinnt


----------



## KornDonat (15. Januar 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> So sonst noch jemand Interesse gibt Gold wenn man gewinnt


 
Ich würde auch mitmachen


----------



## winner961 (15. Januar 2013)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Ich würde auch mitmachen



Super schon mal zwei exklusive mir  
Ein paar mehr bitte noch  macht sicher auch spaß


----------



## KornDonat (15. Januar 2013)

Ich hätte da schon eine Klasse Idee dafür bräuchten wir allerdings deutlich mehr Leute


----------



## winner961 (15. Januar 2013)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Ich hätte da schon eine Klasse Idee dafür bräuchten wir allerdings deutlich mehr Leute



Schreib sie mir mal per PN dann kônnen wir überlegen welche Panzer wir braucjen


----------



## uka (15. Januar 2013)

Huhu,

ich habe mittlerweile knapp über 2000 runden in WoT Solo gedreht, doch so langsam gehen mir die absoluten Random-Kämpfe auf den Keks .. klar manchmal bin ich auch neben der Spur aber so oft wie ich es da erlebe .. .

Habt Ihr noch Platz für jemanden ? (Wenn ja, wo kann ich mich wann bei wem melden? Ingame-Name: ukartet)

Gruß

Edit meint: Vielen Dank für die Einladung


----------



## Seeefe (15. Januar 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Schreib sie mir mal per PN dann kônnen wir überlegen welche Panzer wir braucjen


 
Wäre auch dabei 

Mein Idee:  

Hoher Berg, schneller anlauf nehmen mitm leichten tank, dann den stein als schräge schanze benutzen, sich in der luft drehen und auf nem panzer landen 

Natürlich müsste man gucken ob das überhaupt af irgendeiner map geht


----------



## M_DC (15. Januar 2013)

Die Idee ist echt gut 
wäre auch dabei!


----------



## Robonator (15. Januar 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Wäre auch dabei
> 
> Mein Idee:
> 
> ...


 
Dann aber auch mit dem ELC  Der ist ziemlich schnell und Flach, mit dem könnte das gut gehen.


----------



## M_DC (15. Januar 2013)

Wie wäre es mit dem T-50-2 der ist schneller und wendiger und würde sich besser drehen lassen


----------



## KornDonat (15. Januar 2013)

Meine Idee war es auf der Map mit der zerbrochenen Brücke über das Tal hinweg (mir ist gerad der Name entfallen) etliche Panzer zu stapel bis oben hin, sodass man letztendlich mit der Maus einfach über die gestapelten Panzer auf die andere Seite der Brücke fahren kann ^^ Ob das klappt ist allerdings eine andere Sache


----------



## Robonator (15. Januar 2013)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Meine Idee war es auf der Map mit der zerbrochenen Brücke über das Tal hinweg (mir ist gerad der Name entfallen) etliche Panzer zu stapel bis oben hin, sodass man letztendlich mit der Maus einfach über die gestapelten Panzer auf die andere Seite der Brücke fahren kann ^^ Ob das klappt ist allerdings eine andere Sache


 
Nur bei einem Loch würd das klappen aber wäre ne coole idee, müssen alle möglichst große und quadratische Panzer haben wie den T1 z.B.


----------



## KornDonat (15. Januar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Nur bei einem Loch würd das klappen aber wäre ne coole idee, müssen alle möglichst große und quadratische Panzer haben wie den T1 z.B.


 
Ja wie gesagt ob das klappt ist ne andere Sache, ich hab da auch so meine Bedenken 

Edit: Neue Idee man ertränkt etliche Panzer in nem See in einer Reihe und bildet ne Brücke  Hat zwar nicht viel mit Destruction Derby zu tun aber egal


----------



## Robonator (15. Januar 2013)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Ja wie gesagt ob das klappt ist ne andere Sache, ich hab da auch so meine Bedenken
> 
> Edit: Neue Idee man ertränkt etliche Panzer in nem See in einer Reihe und bildet ne Brücke  Hat zwar nicht viel mit Destruction Derby zu tun aber egal


 
Wäre auch nice  Müsste man sich nur eine passende map dazu suchen ^^


----------



## Seven (15. Januar 2013)

Ich wäre auch dabei!


----------



## Shiny49 (15. Januar 2013)

wir machen einfach monstertruckracing. Ich fahr euch mit meiner Maus alle platt wie ne flunder, und schieb euch dann vor mir her.oder ihr fallt auf mich drauf und explodiert dann noch "it's raining men" oder "I'm walking on sunshine" als soundtrack drunter und fertig is das video.


----------



## Robonator (15. Januar 2013)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> wir machen einfach monstertruckracing. Ich fahr euch mit meiner Maus alle platt wie ne flunder, und schieb euch dann vor mir her.oder ihr fallt auf mich drauf und explodiert dann noch "it's raining men" oder "I'm walking on sunshine" als soundtrack drunter und fertig is das video.


 
Geht nicht. Entweder WoT mucke oder Klassik von vor über 100 Jahren. Anderes is nich erlaubt


----------



## winner961 (15. Januar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Geht nicht. Entweder WoT mucke oder Klassik von vor über 100 Jahren. Anderes is nich erlaubt



Man und ich wollte kartjuschka nehmen


----------



## frieso (15. Januar 2013)

hallo würde auch gerne mitmachen
mein ingame name ist friedel76


----------



## Astra-Coupe (15. Januar 2013)

So bin wieder da aus Frankfurt Jungs... wenn ihr irgendwas plant bin ich gern mit dabei wenn ich von Arbeit daheim bin. Am besten bin ich in Steam zu erreichen "[PCGHX]AstraCoupe" - könnt mich gerne adden und mich jederzeit anschreiben wenn euch langweilig ist!


----------



## KornDonat (15. Januar 2013)

Hätte noch zwei Freunde die gerne mit in den Clan kommen würden  Acc Namen sind: LordKlappstuhl und Tietjen


----------



## Robonator (16. Januar 2013)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Hätte noch zwei Freunde die gerne mit in den Clan kommen würden  Acc Namen sind: LordKlappstuhl und Tietjen


 
Der Klappstuhl ist schon in nem Clan ;D


----------



## Craganmore (16. Januar 2013)

Soo woT habe ich gedownloadet und Acc ist erstellt werde heute abend dann mal auf eurem TS kommen.


----------



## SuLux (16. Januar 2013)

Craganmore schrieb:


> Soo woT habe ich gedownloadet und Acc ist erstellt werde heute abend dann mal auf eurem TS kommen.



Wenn Du dich dann mal so langsam Richtung Tier 7,8,9 gekämpft hast muss Du noch schnell bei der Apotheke vorbei um dir Mittelchen gegen Bluthochdruck zu besorgen


----------



## KornDonat (16. Januar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Der Klappstuhl ist schon in nem Clan ;D


 
Noch


----------



## winner961 (16. Januar 2013)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Noch



Schee alles wächst und entwickelt auch prächtig 
Jemand schon das China Update gezogen ?


----------



## Robonator (16. Januar 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Schee alles wächst und entwickelt auch prächtig
> Jemand schon das China Update gezogen ?


 
Gezogen ja, installieren tut er grad


----------



## winner961 (16. Januar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Gezogen ja, installieren tut er grad



Man ich will auch  muss aber erst englisch lernen


----------



## Shiny49 (16. Januar 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Man ich will auch  muss aber erst englisch lernen


 Wieso, findeste sonst auf der Englischen Homepage den Downloadbutton nicht ?


----------



## BaueROG (16. Januar 2013)

Ich wäre auch bei dem Destruction Derby dabei  Ich hatte die Idee, dass zwei mit ihren beiden T-50-2s am besten über eine Rampe fahren und möglichst viele andere an den zwei Seiten stehen und probieren die beiden Panzer aus der Luft zu holen


----------



## Robonator (16. Januar 2013)

Dafür würde sich wiederrum der ELC AMX besser eignen da der viel leichter ist als der T50-2. Mit dem kannste schön fliegen, aber deine Idee ist super  Man könnte sie ja auch bei Himmelsdorf von dem Berg springen lassen und alle versuchen sie dann wegzuballern


----------



## Craganmore (16. Januar 2013)

Soo bin jz Online heiße Devilsgamer


----------



## Danger23 (16. Januar 2013)

@ Craganmore: Hab dich eingeladen. 

@ BaueROG: Die Idee gefällt mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## Craganmore (16. Januar 2013)

@Danger hast du ?? kann nix sehen ingame?


----------



## KornDonat (16. Januar 2013)

Craganmore schrieb:


> @Danger hast du ?? kann nix sehen ingame?


 
Die Einladung kommt auch nicht ingame sondern auf der WoT Homepage  Da einloggen und oben rechts ist dann so ne kleine Einladungs Meldung, die annehmen und gut ist.


----------



## Craganmore (16. Januar 2013)

Ohh okaay  seh schon muss noch viel lernen ^^


----------



## Danger23 (16. Januar 2013)

Kein Problem. Ich denke es jeder gerne bereit dir ein wenig unter die Arme zu greifen und zu helfen. Bei nicht so dringenden Fragen kannst sie ja auch hier im Forum stellen.


----------



## Craganmore (16. Januar 2013)

Okaay werd jz ein paar runden machen dann werd ich bestimmt Fragen haben


----------



## ElGeuso (17. Januar 2013)

Darf ich auch rein? Ingame: ElGeuso
Allerdings weiß ich nicht wann ich wieder Spielen kann, weil ich noch kein Internet in meiner Bude habe. Aber ich wollte mich mal melden bevor bei dem Zuwachs die 1oo Plätze voll sind


----------



## Robonator (17. Januar 2013)

So wer ist denn jetzt eigentlich der Harzer_Wolf und nehmen wir Leute die sich strikt weigern TS zu laden ?


----------



## sh4sta (17. Januar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> So wer ist denn jetzt eigentlich der Harzer_Wolf und nehmen wir Leute die sich strikt weigern TS zu laden ?



ka, ick seh keinen inner ClanListe mit dem Namen Oo


----------



## SuLux (17. Januar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> So wer ist denn jetzt eigentlich der Harzer_Wolf und nehmen wir Leute die sich strikt weigern TS zu laden ?


 
Darf ich mal zitieren:

" Zitat von *b0s*
Mal eine Sache in die allgemeine Runde (auch die eher stillen Leser):

Im PCGH kommt gerade die Idee auf einen WoT Clan zu gründen. Grundidee ist ein *Clan ohne TS- oder online-Pflicht*, wo man schnell und einfach Leute für gemeinsames Zocken finden kann und sich nicht umständlich über Foren verabreden zu versucht (was oft misslingt). Clan Wars sind weniger das Ziel, aber definitiv für Züge und Kompanien.

Eingeladen soll grundsätzlich jedes Forenmitglied sein (auch wenn die Mitglieder eines "ernsthaften" Clan mit CW etc. vermutlich kein Interesse daran haben werden)

Da zumindest nach erster Resonanz genug Leute für eine Gründung vorhanden sind aber nicht genug z.B. für Kompanien, hatte ich die Idee eines PCGHX & Luxx Gemeinschaftsclans.

Was haltet Ihr davon? Gibt es hier auch Zocker die daran Interesse hätten?

Ein TS ist schonmal vorhanden (der vom PCGHX-Clan, wenn jemand einen anzubieten hat kann man auch einen eigenen Einrichten), die Gebühr für die Clangründung ist zwar noch nicht in Stein gemeisselt aber die Bereitschaft ist vorhanden (evtl spendiert ein Mitglied diese sogar)."


Über Formalia wie Tag und Name kann man sich anschließend absprechen (hab da schon was im Kopf)."

Hört sich an als würden sich so langsam Pflichten einschleichen wollen. Bin mit eingetreten gerade weil ich keine Lust auf Pflichten habe und so mal schnell hoffentlich kompetente Zugpartner zu finden oder mal ne Kompanie zu spielen. Dann natürlich mit TS. Hat bei mir leider nur noch nicht so richtig as RL Gründen geklappt 

PS: Wie schauts mit dem Logo aus? Das rote leuchtet ja schon ungemein aufm Panzer....


----------



## Robonator (17. Januar 2013)

> a, ick seh keinen inner ClanListe mit dem Namen Oo


Den kannste auch nicht sehen da er sich beim Clan beworben hat und noch nicht angenommen wurde.
Das hier schrieb er


> wenn ihr mich haben wollt, ok. habe und werde mir aber kein ts oder so anschaffen


Also annehmen oder nicht?  Weiß nichtmal ob der aus einen der beiden Foren ist ^^


----------



## SuLux (17. Januar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Den kannste auch nicht sehen da er sich beim Clan beworben hat und noch nicht angenommen wurde.
> Das hier schrieb er
> 
> Also annehmen oder nicht?  Weiß nichtmal ob der aus einen der beiden Foren ist ^^


 

Ok muss zugeben diese mauen Informationen des Users sind natürlich etwas dünn


----------



## Robonator (17. Januar 2013)

Da haste mehr Infos 
Player Profile Harzer_Wolf | World of Tanks


----------



## SuLux (17. Januar 2013)

Mal einen zweizeiler zum Vorstellen darf und sollte es dann doch sein....


----------



## b0s (17. Januar 2013)

Ich hab ihm ne Nachricht geschrieben und nachgefragt.

Dass er schreibt er will kein TS nutzen find ich OK. Das ist einer der Rahmenpunkte der Clanidee gewesen und sollte nicht nach 1 Monat einfach so schon über Bord geworfen werden.

Sollten wir irgendwann an das 100 Mitglieder Limit stoßen können wir überlegen & diskutieren ob wir die Rahmenbedingungen verändern möchten.


----------



## Danger23 (17. Januar 2013)

Ja wir können ihn gerne aufnehmen. Ich hab derzeit irgend ein Problem mit dem Nachrichtensystem im Wot. Ich seh das ich ne Nachricht habe, dann klicke ich drauf und dann sagt er mir immer das keine Nachrichten da sind. 

Wenn wir schon sagen das ohne TS ok ist dann sollten wir auch dabei bleiben. Wenn er dann Online ist werd ich ihm halt sagen, dass er wenn wir mal Kompanie oder jemals CW fahren sollten ein TS schon recht praktisch wäre.


----------



## Robonator (17. Januar 2013)

> dann klicke ich drauf und dann sagt er mir immer das keine Nachrichten da sind.


Der updatet das nicht. Du bekommst ne Nachricht wenn sich jemand beworben hat, wenn ihn dann einer von den Kommandanten schon angenommen hat, wird bei dir nach dem Klick auf die Nachricht gesagt das keine Nachricht da ist 


58. Manno man


----------



## Danger23 (17. Januar 2013)

Ok alles klar. Na das ist ein dämliches Nachrichtensystem bei WG.

Ja wir werden echt recht flott mehr. Aber ist ja auch gut so. So steigt die Möglichkeit jemanden zum zusammenspielen zu finden oder eben mal für Kompanie.


----------



## DarkScorpion (17. Januar 2013)

Servus würde auch gerne in den Clan

IngameNick X30DarkScorp


----------



## Robonator (17. Januar 2013)

Was hat Wargaming in letzter Zeit eigentlich so viele Probleme? Die Seite funzt bei mir schon wieder nicht


----------



## Shiny49 (18. Januar 2013)

Das Logo muss weg !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KornDonat (18. Januar 2013)

Das Logo muss definitiv bleiben


----------



## DerpMonstah (18. Januar 2013)

Am T34 hat mich noch keiner am Logo getroffen. obwohl die Wanne sehr Mager gepanzert ist


----------



## Robonator (18. Januar 2013)

Joa bei mir zielen die auch alle drauf 
Ein roter Kreis ist nunmal nicht so toll


----------



## KornDonat (18. Januar 2013)

Könnte noch mal jemand den LordKlappstuhl einladen ? Mittlerweile müssten 48std vorbei sein ^^


----------



## Robonator (18. Januar 2013)

Yay ich komme schnell auf die Seite aber beim einloggen scheiterts und sie is nich erreichbar wuhuu 

Sonst noch jemand der noch nicht eingeladen wurde?


----------



## KornDonat (18. Januar 2013)

Die WoT Seite geht mittlerweile auch wieder


----------



## Robonator (18. Januar 2013)

Du bist doch Feldkommandant, kannste da nicht einladen?


----------



## KornDonat (18. Januar 2013)

Nope


----------



## chaosfett (19. Januar 2013)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Das Logo muss weg !
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=617978"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=617979"/>



Bei den 10k Skincheatern is das logo eh Latte.


----------



## Danger23 (19. Januar 2013)

Macht einen guten Vorschlag für ein Logo und ändere es gerne jederzeit. 

Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, auf mein Logo bin ich im T34 auch noch nicht getroffen worden.


----------



## chaosfett (19. Januar 2013)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Macht einen guten Vorschlag für ein Logo und ändere es gerne jederzeit.
> 
> Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, auf mein Logo bin ich im T34 auch noch nicht getroffen worden.



Ich finds so ok.


----------



## Robonator (19. Januar 2013)

Weniger rot


----------



## KornDonat (19. Januar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Weniger rot


 
Dann nehmen wir halt die grüne Umweltplakette auch wenn die dann nicht mehr zu den Panzern passt


----------



## Shiny49 (19. Januar 2013)

Atomkraft, nein danke ! - Plakette ?


----------



## KornDonat (19. Januar 2013)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Atomkraft, nein danke ! - Plakette ?


 
Damit würde ich mich z.B. nicht mehr aus der Garage trauen


----------



## Robonator (19. Januar 2013)

Atomkraft, ja bitte ! ?


----------



## KornDonat (19. Januar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Atomkraft, ja bitte ! ?


 
Da wäre ich dabei


----------



## chaosfett (19. Januar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Atomkraft, ja bitte ! ?



Damit fahr ich nich rum. Dann lieber das Blinden zeichen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Januar 2013)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Dann nehmen wir halt die grüne Umweltplakette auch wenn die dann nicht mehr zu den Panzern passt


 
Das geht nicht, die hatten da noch keinen Dieselpartikelfilter oder kat 
Oder ganz stumpf das Bild von einem Abpraller oder Durchschuss


----------



## Homerclon (19. Januar 2013)

Nehmt eine Platine.
Was würde besser zu einem PCGHX + Luxx-Clan passen?


----------



## KornDonat (19. Januar 2013)

Ne Grafikkarte wäre cool ^^


----------



## Danger23 (20. Januar 2013)

Ja ne Grafikkarte hört sich echt cool an. Die Frage ist, wie das ganze dann bei 64x64 wirkt. Müsste eine sehr rechteckige Karte werden damit man was erkennt.


----------



## b0s (20. Januar 2013)

Oder eine symbolische CPU. Das wäre etwas leichter und passt wegen des Formats auch gut, plus es lässt Spielraum für den Clantag. Und es spiegelt die Anforderungen von WoT wieder 

Da findet sich bestimmt auch ne gute Vorlage in den weiten des www, muss man nur schauen ob die Rechte gewährt werden.


----------



## DarkMo (20. Januar 2013)

ich hatte genau in dieser richtung auch schon ne schöne idee - nur ums verrecken keine zeit xD


----------



## Danger23 (21. Januar 2013)

@ b0s: Ja das hört sich gut an mit der CPU. Das wäre auch von der Form her etwas besser geeignet.


----------



## DarkMo (21. Januar 2013)

soa, hier mal das, was mir im kopf rumschwirrte. wie gesagt, war auch die idee mit computerteilen ^^ wollte daraus halt nur versuchen nen panzer zu modellieren  habs einma noch in "groß" dabei, da erkennt mans bissl besser. grakas mit ihren lüftern als ketten, soundkarte und mainbord als rumpf/turm (+ ne maus fürs heck ><) und nen headset als "kommandant" (der panzer hat kopfhörer auf xD) mit dem mikro als kanone  - plus eben exlx in die ecken geschmiert.

vllt gefällts ja, wenn nich, auch nich schlimm


----------



## ElGeuso (21. Januar 2013)

Wie wärs mit nur einem Lüfter? Schaut glaube ich ansprechender aus als ein Mainboard oder eine Graka.


----------



## b0s (21. Januar 2013)

@ DarkMo die Idee inkl. Umsetzung finde ich ja shcon sehr gelungen. Auch dass selbst in den sehr kleinen varianten noch klar der Umriss eines Panzers erkannt werden kann. Einzig das Rohr dürfte für meinen Geschmack gerade und etwas dicker sein , damit es deutlicher heraussticht.

@ElGeuse auch ne gute Idee, allerdings müsste sich jemand für die Umsetzung finden.

Ich bin mit Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen etwas so gut wie ein Schreiner beim Elektroeinbau


----------



## Craganmore (21. Januar 2013)

@DarkMo find ich echt gelungen super Arbeit. jaa vllt könne man das Rohr noch irgendwie besser bekommen.


----------



## DarkMo (21. Januar 2013)

vllt habt ihr ja ne andre idee, was für ein hardware teil man dafür nutzen könnte ^^


----------



## Papzt (21. Januar 2013)

Eine Northbridge  erkennt sofort jeder 
Oder die BIOS Batterie


----------



## b0s (22. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht ein Schraubendreher?

Ist bisher das einzige längliche was mir einfällt und noch irgendwie mit PC Komponenten zu tun hat. Die werden (wie viele Kanonen) auch vom dicken Griff zur "Rohrspitze" dünner.


----------



## Mattix (22. Januar 2013)

Hallo alle miteinander!

Ich verfolge schon seit geraumer Zeit sowohl den Sammelthread als auch die Clanentstehung und hab mich jetzt entschieden zu fragen ob ihr für mich auch einen Platz habt .
In WoT ist mein Name genau wie hier Mattix und Tanks hab ich grad bis Tier 7. Hab bis jetzt allein oder mit einem Freund gespielt nur hat der seit einiger Zeit keine Lust mehr. Und alleine spielen wird mit der Zeit auch ein bisschen langweilig.

MfG Mattix


----------



## b0s (22. Januar 2013)

Bist eingeladen!

Willkommen im Clan


----------



## Mattix (22. Januar 2013)

Danke! 

MfG Mattix


----------



## Craganmore (22. Januar 2013)

Willkommen


----------



## Danger23 (22. Januar 2013)

@ DarkMo: Das Logo gefällt mir eigentlich sehr gut. Ich werde es morgen dann mal Testhalber hochladen. Dann werden wir ja sehen wie es auf den Panzern wirkt, aber ich denke es schaut schon sehr gut aus.


----------



## Seven (22. Januar 2013)

Das ist viel zu fein. Da wird man wohl nichts mehr erkennen können.


----------



## DarkMo (22. Januar 2013)

deswegen ja der stilisierte panzer. da erkennt man wenigstens den noch ^^


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (24. Januar 2013)

Hauptsache das olle rote Logo kommt bald weg!

Wie siehts denn nun eigtl wegen dem Kreuz aus? Das fande ich persönlich am besten!


----------



## Danger23 (24. Januar 2013)

So rote Logo sollte morgen weg sein. Ich hab jetzt mal Dark Mos Logo verwendet. Mal schauen wie das dann aussieht. Mir persönlich gefällt es ganz gut.
Und wenn WG mal an der Performance der Server arbeiten würde, hätte ich es gestern schon geändert. Aber immer wie ich es versucht habe, bin ich nicht auf die Seite zum ändern gekommen.


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (24. Januar 2013)

Danger23 schrieb:


> So rote Logo sollte morgen weg sein. Ich hab jetzt mal Dark Mos Logo verwendet. Mal schauen wie das dann aussieht. Mir persönlich gefällt es ganz gut.
> Und wenn WG mal an der Performance der Server arbeiten würde, hätte ich es gestern schon geändert. Aber immer wie ich es versucht habe, bin ich nicht auf die Seite zum ändern gekommen.



Das Logo sieht doch noch grauenvoller aus 

Ich dachte das Kreuz ist bei vielen gut angekommen?


----------



## KornDonat (24. Januar 2013)

Also ich fand die Umweltplakette immer noch am besten


----------



## Robonator (24. Januar 2013)

Das Kreuz is der Hammer 

Vielleicht sollte jemand mal eine Umfrage eröffnen, wo alle Logo's einmal aufgelistet sind und man kann dann Voten ?


----------



## DerpMonstah (24. Januar 2013)

Das E sieht irgendwie aus wie ein C


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (24. Januar 2013)

Also neues Logo ist bereits auf meinem Panzer aber das sieht nicht wirklich edel aus  

Ich bleib nach wie vor für das Kreuz, müsste man bloß nochmal bearbeiten wegen dem weißen Hintergrund.


----------



## b0s (24. Januar 2013)

Also schön finde ich das Kreuz nicht. Und lesen kann man darauf auch nichts^^.

Ich hoffe ich komme heute Abend dazu mir das aktuelle Logo mal Ingame anzusehen.


----------



## Danger23 (24. Januar 2013)

Die Kreuzform ansich ist ok. Aber lesen kann man darauf wirklich nichts. Und wenn man es auf dieser Größe nicht lesen kann wird es auf 64x64 nicht wirklich besser. 
Das Problem wird sowieso sein, mit dem Logo kann man es nie allen recht machen. Egal wie es jetzt aussieht.


----------



## b0s (24. Januar 2013)

Klar das ist Kompromiss sache.

Die Frage ist nur ob  mit dem Ergebnis alle einigermaßen Leben können oder alle gleichermaßen nicht leben können 
Wie wärs mit nem pinken Pony?


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (24. Januar 2013)

Dann ändert man beim Kreuz einfach die Schriftart und schon kann man es auch lesen, was mir aber ehrlich gesagt egal is  da ich beim Gegner nich das Logo lesen will sondern ihn zerstören 
Und der Name steht außerdem auch im Clantag


----------



## KornDonat (24. Januar 2013)

Das neue Logo geht mal gar nicht man erkennt fast gar nichts und auf Deutschen Panzern erkennt man das gesamt Logo je nach Betrachtungswinkel überhaupt nicht , hinzu kommt das es allgemein nicht wirklich schön ist.
Ich wäre da auch lieber für das Kreuz oder halt wieder die gute rote Umweltplakette


----------



## Schmidde (24. Januar 2013)

Abseits der Disskusion um das Logo melde ich auch mal Interesse am Clan 

Name ist In-Game der selbe.


----------



## Robonator (24. Januar 2013)

> Die Kreuzform ansich ist ok. Aber lesen kann man darauf wirklich nichts. Und wenn man es auf dieser Größe nicht lesen kann wird es auf 64x64 nicht wirklich besser.
> Das Problem wird sowieso sein, mit dem Logo kann man es nie allen recht machen. Egal wie es jetzt aussieht.


Scheiss auf die Schrift, hauptsache es sieht gut aus! 


Und bloß keine TÜV-Plakette....


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (24. Januar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Scheiss auf die Schrift, hauptsache es sieht gut aus!
> 
> 
> Und bloß keine TÜV-Plakette....


 
Du sagst es Robo  Hauptsache es sieht geil aus und das tut das Kreuz ja wohl auf alle Fälle


----------



## Seeefe (24. Januar 2013)

Ich fänd ne flasche Bier auch gut


----------



## Danger23 (24. Januar 2013)

Ja ne flasche Bier wäre das beste. 
Ok ich hab verstanden dass das Kreuz gefragt ist. Da ich in der Arbeit bin und nicht mal Paint zu Verfügung habe kann jemand das Logo auf die Größe, 64x64, 32x32 und 24x24 bringen, dann ändere ich das Logo gerne heute noch.


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (24. Januar 2013)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Ja ne flasche Bier wäre das beste.
> Ok ich hab verstanden dass das Kreuz gefragt ist. Da ich in der Arbeit bin und nicht mal Paint zu Verfügung habe kann jemand das Logo auf die Größe, 64x64, 32x32 und 24x24 bringen, dann ändere ich das Logo gerne heute noch.



Habs jetz mal bearbeitet, weißen Hintergrund ist hoffentlich raus sodass man nur das Kreuz sieht oder wollt ihr mit weißen Hintergrund?

Und sicher als png oder? Dann muss ich es eben noch umändern ^^


----------



## Danger23 (24. Januar 2013)

Ja als PNG bitte, danke. Und ohne Hintergrund ist es glaub ich besser.


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (24. Januar 2013)

Bitte


----------



## Shiny49 (24. Januar 2013)

Und am besten die Kanten des Kreuzes auch als Rand des Bildes. Damit das Kreuz auch die maximale Größe erreicht.


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (24. Januar 2013)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Und am besten die Kanten des Kreuzes auch als Rand des Bildes. Damit das Kreuz auch die maximale Größe erreicht.



Dann mach das 

*Edit: Wie gewünscht Kreuz bis zum Rand


----------



## Danger23 (24. Januar 2013)

Ok, das dauert jetzt bis es geändert ist. Jedes Mal wenn ich nämlich auf Speichern geh kommt ne Fehlermeldung. Ich werd es später nochmals versuchen.

@ Schmidde: Hab dich mal eingeladen.


----------



## freakfish (25. Januar 2013)

Da im passenden Luxx-Thread eher tote Hose ist, dachte ich mir das ich mich auch hier nochmal anmelde und herzlich "Hallo" sage *wink*
Damit ich auch mal etwas mitdiskutieren kann 

Falls man noch nicht kennt bin freakfish aka. ingame Juliabunny86. Im ts büdde aber Maddin o. Ziege/GoaT (Greatest of all Time) nennen 

Auf ein frohes Panzerrollen 

Gruß


----------



## Shiny49 (25. Januar 2013)

Gut, dass das Clanlogo drauf ist, aber kann es sein, dass es sich um die nicht vollausgefüllte version handelt ?


----------



## Robonator (25. Januar 2013)

Jap so scheint es


----------



## freakfish (25. Januar 2013)

Wo ich schon mal hier bin, irgendwie müsste auch mal der Startpost aktualisiert werden


----------



## Robonator (25. Januar 2013)

Irgendwie ist das jemanden vor einiger Zeit schonmal aufgefallen


----------



## Danger23 (25. Januar 2013)

Ja ich hab unabsichtlich die falsche Version hochgeladen *Asche über mein Haupt*. Fehler wird morgen korrigiert da ich leider nur einmal pro Tag ein Logo hochladen kann warum auch immer.

Startpost editieren ist auch noch auf meiner To Do Liste. Vielleicht komme ich am Wochenende in der Arbeit dazu.

Schön das du dich auch hierher verirrt hast


----------



## Seven (26. Januar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das jemanden vor einiger Zeit schonmal aufgefallen


 
Mir


----------



## Danger23 (26. Januar 2013)

So Startpost ist endlich auf dem aktuellen Stand.


----------



## Seeefe (26. Januar 2013)

Hey,

da heute Samstag ist wollt ich mal ne Kompanie vorschlagen  Sind ja immer recht viele on am WE, denke es müssten sich genug finden lassen 

Da ich das fragen nach ner Zeit sinnlos finde  Da man da erst nach ewigkeiten aufn grünen Zweig kommt 

Ich sag jetzt einfach mal 20Uhr. Um 20Uhr mach ich ne Kompanie auf, bin gespannt ob genug da sein werden


----------



## chaosfett (26. Januar 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> da heute Samstag ist wollt ich mal ne Kompanie vorschlagen  Sind ja immer recht viele on am WE, denke es müssten sich genug finden lassen
> 
> ...



20 Uhr werd ich nicht schaffen. Aber wenn die Kinder im Bett sind (Ca. 21uhr) . Kann ich mit machen. Von Tier 5 - 9 hab ich was.  Keine Arty oder Scouts.


----------



## Seeefe (26. Januar 2013)

chaosfett schrieb:


> 20 Uhr werd ich nicht schaffen. Aber wenn die Kinder im Bett sind (Ca. 21uhr) . Kann ich mit machen. Von Tier 5 - 9 hab ich was.  Keine Arty oder Scouts.


 
Jo meld dich dann einfach


----------



## Danger23 (26. Januar 2013)

Hört sich gut an. Mal schauen was sich bei mir machen lässt.


----------



## winner961 (26. Januar 2013)

also ich bin wahrscheinlich dabei


----------



## Robonator (26. Januar 2013)

Welche Stufe ? Kann nur T8, T7 und T6 Arty anbieten.


----------



## Seeefe (26. Januar 2013)

T6 oder T8  Manche haben auch T10 vorgeschlagen, aber da denke ich haben wir zu wenige


----------



## winner961 (26. Januar 2013)

ich denke T6 wird am sinnvollsten sein da findet man bei den meisten einen Panzer


----------



## Danger23 (26. Januar 2013)

Also ich bin von 20 Uhr bis ca. 21.15 dabei. Für T10 haben wir sicher zu wenig. Ich selber hab auch keinen 10er. Von der Stufe her würde ich entscheiden je nachdem wer online ist und was die zur Verfügung haben. Es nutzt ja nix wenn dann die Hälfte nicht mitspielen kann. Für kleinere Tiers hab ich auch jederzeit die Möglichkeit mir einen zu kaufen falls es nötig sein sollte.


----------



## KornDonat (26. Januar 2013)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Also ich bin von 20 Uhr bis ca. 21.15 dabei. Für T10 haben wir sicher zu wenig. Ich selber hab auch keinen 10er. Von der Stufe her würde ich entscheiden je nachdem wer online ist und was die zur Verfügung haben. Es nutzt ja nix wenn dann die Hälfte nicht mitspielen kann. Für kleinere Tiers hab ich auch jederzeit die Möglichkeit mir einen zu kaufen falls es nötig sein sollte.


 
Wir haben 13 Leute mit T10 Tanks


----------



## Danger23 (26. Januar 2013)

Ok. Aber es sollten dann auch fast alle 13 Online sein sonst macht es keinen Sinn. Und wir würden dadurch zu viele Spieler ausschließen. Aber sollten wir wirklich so viele sein kann man ja auch zwei kompanien in verschiedenen stufen aufmachen.


----------



## Seeefe (26. Januar 2013)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Ok. Aber es sollten dann auch fast alle 13 Online sein sonst macht es keinen Sinn. Und wir würden dadurch zu viele Spieler ausschließen. Aber sollten wir wirklich so viele sein kann man ja auch zwei kompanien in verschiedenen stufen aufmachen.


 
Hab ich auch dran gedacht  Wegen T10 müssen sich die T10 Fahrer dann um einen Kümmern der eine aufmacht, ich werd T6 bzw. 8 aufmachen.


----------



## freakfish (26. Januar 2013)

Habe leider Damenbesuch heute 
Aber nächstemal bin ich wieder dabei, bis dahin sollte ich auch meine Hellcat haben  

Wünsch euch aber viel Fun


----------



## Seeefe (26. Januar 2013)

Also 22Uhr kann wohl als Ende betrachtet werden  

Fazti: 

Ich fand die Menge an leuten recht gut, zwar nicht ganz genug für 2 Kompanien, aber immerhin fast  Die vorhandenen Panzer sind nur noch etwas ausbaufähig  Senior Kompanie geht ohne T6 eig. garnicht, gegen die ganzen KV-1S kommt man mit T5 nicht an 

Also es müssten sich Leute aufjedenfall mehr T6 holen, wenigstens einen,


----------



## Schmidde (26. Januar 2013)

Jo bin schon fleißig dabei 
Auf meinem Ami-Acc könnt ich auch nen T29 bieten....hilft hier nur leider nichts


----------



## Danger23 (27. Januar 2013)

Ja und an der Kordination müssen wir definitiv auch noch ein wenig arbeiten. Aber es war wirklich lustig und hat echt Spaß gemacht. Allerdings fehlen sogar für Junior Kompanie genug 4er Panzer. Und so wie es aussieht für Senior auch genügend 6er Panzer. Da sollten wir noch ein wenig daran arbeiten


----------



## b0s (27. Januar 2013)

Ich denke auch das sind die zwei Knackpunkte an denen wir arbeiten müssen: alle Kompanie-willige benötigen passende Panzer für T6 und T8 Kompanien und Absprachen bzw. taktisches Einspielen (letzteres ist natürlich ne Frage von Übung und einander kennen und verstehen lernen).

Bei mir wars zuletzt bspw. so dass ich gerade meine T8 Panzer losgeworden bin (war zugegebenermaßen ein Fehler) und auf T9 gegangen bin und im T6 Bereich eh schon länger nichts interessantes mehr gespielt hab.
Für Medium-Kompanie habe ich mir inzwischen die SU-100 zugelegt (und hab alternativ noch einen MT), für Champion-Kompanien spare ich gerade die Credits für einen T8.

Eventuell sollten wir auch mal darüber diskutieren, welche Panzer für die jeweilige Kompanie vorhanden sein sollten. Welche sind sehr gut, welche weniger und mit welcher Verteilung.
Wir haben doch ein paar erfahrene Kompanie Fahrer, die könnten vielleicht schonmal was dazu sagen?


----------



## Danger23 (27. Januar 2013)

Wir sollten vielleicht einfach überhaupt mal zusammenfassen wer welche Panzer in der Garage hat die für die jeweiligen Klassen geeignet sind. 
Ich besitze für die Junior Kompanie (T4) den T28 den ich für diesen Tier als sehr stark empfinde. Ansonsten hab ich in diesem Tierbereich nichts mehr was Kompanie geeignet wäre könnte aber jederzeit wenn nötig was in diesem Bereich anschaffen.

Für die Senior Kompanie (T6) hab ich: den ARL 44 und den Cromwell. Wobei für diese Kompanie zumindest 2-3 KV1s und 1-2 Arties notwendig sind. 

Für die Master Kompanie (T8) hab ich: den GW Panther, AMX 13 90, AMX AC Mle 48, Tiger 2, T34, Type 59, T28. Auch hier ist eine gute Mischung aus Heavies, Arties und Mediums wichtig.


----------



## Schmidde (27. Januar 2013)

Ich werd mir heute noch den M4 erspielen (also T5) und hab noch nen PzIII (T4)


----------



## BaueROG (27. Januar 2013)

Für Tier 8 Kompanie hätte ich einen IS-3 und einen Type 59 im Angebot und auch bald wahrscheinlich einen KV-4 und einen T32. Für eine 6er Kompanie könnte ich mir einen KV-1S zulegen und hab auch noch einen Sherman Jumbo und eine SU-100


----------



## KornDonat (27. Januar 2013)

Also für Tier 8 Kompanie hätte ich nen T34 und AMX AC Mle. 48 
für Tier 10 : E100, AMX 50b, T110E3, M48A1, T110E5 und T92
und für den Rest nichts ^^


----------



## Seeefe (27. Januar 2013)

Also da die Organisation des Clans ja noch etwas anstrengend von statten geht, hab ich jetzt nach langer zeit ein Forum bei nem kostenlosen anbieter erstellt (fürs erste dürfte das ja ausreichen)  

Adresse: exlx.forumieren.eu

Noch ist es aber nicht ganz fertig


----------



## Danger23 (27. Januar 2013)

Vielen, vielen Dank Seeefe. Ich werde den Link gleich mal in den Startpost einfügen. 

Und es zeichnet sich ab, dass T6er und T8er Kompanie am besten geeignet sind. Wobei ich der Meinung das die 4er Kompanie auch nicht schlecht ist um das Zusammenspiel zu üben. Den das ist derzeit einfach noch ne Katastrophe. Und bei 4 machst auch bei einer Niederlage noch knapp plus. Beim 6er geht sich das schon nicht mehr aus und bei 8er kann es richtig teuer werden.


----------



## SuLux (28. Januar 2013)

Moinsen,

also für T8 hätte ich: SP, Ferdi. Kaufen könnte ich mir nochmal den KT
für T6 könnte ich mir folgende nochmal kaufen: KV1-S, VK3601,JgPanzer IV, Hellcat

Hab nur ein Problem: Zeit 

Gruß

SuLux


----------



## Seven (28. Januar 2013)

Dann schreibe ich auch nochmal mit was ich antreten könnte:

T8: Tiger 2 (Vollausbau), Type 59, Pershing (Vollausbau)

T6: VK3601 Henschel (Vollausbau)


----------



## b0s (28. Januar 2013)

T8: M12, IS-3, Type 59, sowie bei Bedarf wieder kaufbar T32 & ISU-152

T6: SU-100, VK3001P, pz4 s.


----------



## HoanB (28. Januar 2013)

T8 aufwärz nichts!
T6:Cromwell (Vollausbau);T21 (noch nicht alles);T34-85 (gute kanone);
T5: PzKpfw III/IV (Vollausbau mit Manschatf 100%);KV-1 (Vollausbau);StuG III (Seit Heute erst!)

Sonstige: Hummel (Vollausbau)


----------



## Robonator (28. Januar 2013)

T8 -> T34, Löwe  noch ein paar Credits dann auch die ISU-152
T6 -> S-51
T2 -> Minimaus


----------



## DerpMonstah (28. Januar 2013)

Was ist denn Minimaus?


----------



## Robonator (28. Januar 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Was ist denn Minimaus?


 
Pzblabladrölf irgendwas. So ne T2 Gurke die man aus ner Box bekommen hat und die, zumindest damals, einfach alles frontal abprallen lassen hat. Deswegen der Name Minimaus, da die Maus damals auch noch ein richtiges Bouncewunder war.


----------



## DerpMonstah (28. Januar 2013)

Aha


----------



## Homerclon (29. Januar 2013)

Hotchkiss (sowohl vom Franz-Baum, als auch Prem-Tank des deutschen Baums.), das ist die Minimaus.


----------



## wiley (29. Januar 2013)

Für 6er hätte ich: KV-1S, Hellcat, Grille

Für 8er: IS-3, Ferdinand, Jagdtiger PaK 43, S-51


----------



## Danger23 (29. Januar 2013)

Na sehr gut haben ja einige Panzer zusammen. Ich werde dann mal eine Liste im Startpost einfügen. Damit wir dann eine Übersicht haben in welchem Tier was zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Shiny49 (29. Januar 2013)

habe eigentlich für jedes Tier etwas:
Tier2: Minimaus
Tier3: T15
Tier4: AMX105AM
Tier5: Churchill, T25, VK2801, 
Tier6: Hellcat, KV2, GWPanther
Tier7: T25AT, WZ-131
Tier8: Löwe, Jagdtiger 8.8, AMX13 90
Tier9: Jagdtiger, E50, E75
Tier10: Maus


----------



## chaosfett (30. Januar 2013)

T3: Wespe
T5: M4, T25, Su-85
T6: Su-100
T7: Su-152, T29, IS, Jagtpanther
T8: Panther 2, IS 3, Typ 59
T9: E-75, T-54


----------



## SuLux (30. Januar 2013)

Nabend, mein Bruder hätte noch interesse am Clan. WOT Name: KnispelKurt1. Würden uns über eine Einladung freuen.

Gruß

SuLux


----------



## Danger23 (31. Januar 2013)

Hab ne Einladung geschickt.


----------



## SuLux (31. Januar 2013)

Danke


----------



## HoanB (1. Februar 2013)

So ich melde mich erstmal zum letzten mal,weil ich nämlich aus dem Clan austrete! 

Mein Grund ist folgender:

Ich machen mit Freuden und anderen einen Clan also ein Fun Clan.


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (1. Februar 2013)

Dann viel Erfolg.


----------



## b0s (1. Februar 2013)

No hard feelings! Have fun & good luck


----------



## HoanB (1. Februar 2013)

Danke euch beiden !


----------



## Danger23 (2. Februar 2013)

Wünsche dir viel Glück mit deinem neuen Clan. 

Ich möchte mich auch entschuldigen das ich mich derzeit sehr wenig in Wot blicken lasse. Ich kämpfe ein wenig mit PC Problemen. Ich hoffe doch das ich sie bald in den Griff bekomme.


----------



## b0s (2. Februar 2013)

Haste nen Thread offen? Falls nicht magst per PN / Profilwand ne Hilfsunterhaltung starten?


----------



## Robonator (2. Februar 2013)

> Ich möchte mich auch entschuldigen das ich mich derzeit sehr wenig in Wot blicken lasse. Ich kämpfe ein wenig mit PC Problemen. Ich hoffe doch das ich sie bald in den Griff bekomme.


Macht nix  Hast ja sonst auch deine Stellvetreter.


----------



## Danger23 (2. Februar 2013)

Das Problem kenne ich schon. Prozessor überhitzt und der PC dreht sich dadurch ab. Morgen sollte ich Zeit haben das ganze Umzubauen und besser zu belüften dann sollte es auch wieder laufen.

Ja zum Glück hab ich so gute Stellvertreter auf die echt verlass ist


----------



## winner961 (2. Februar 2013)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Das Problem kenne ich schon. Prozessor überhitzt und der PC dreht sich dadurch ab. Morgen sollte ich Zeit haben das ganze Umzubauen und besser zu belüften dann sollte es auch wieder laufen.
> 
> Ja zum Glück hab ich so gute Stellvertreter auf die echt verlass ist



Mach doch mal ein Theard auf vielleicht können wir dir noch ein paar Ratschläge geben


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (3. Februar 2013)

Moin Leute, kommt jemand aus unserm Clan aus Brandenburg, wenn ja dann bitte mal schnell bei mir melden!

Für die Deutsche Länder Meisterschaft in World of Tanks!

ESL: DLM Season 13 mit World of Tanks - News - World of Tanks - Germany - ESL - Die eSport-Liga


----------



## BaueROG (3. Februar 2013)

Sry komm aber nicht aus Brandenburg... Schleswig-Holstein ftw!


----------



## seahawk (4. Februar 2013)

Wie aktiv ist den so der PCGH Clan? (Mein In-Game-Nick ist wie hier im Forum)


----------



## Robonator (4. Februar 2013)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wie aktiv ist den so der PCGH Clan? (Mein In-Game-Nick ist wie hier im Forum)


 
Nunja wir haben nun ca 65 Member und es ist eigentlich immer jemand ingame


----------



## Danger23 (4. Februar 2013)

Kommt drauf an in welcher Form du aktiv meinst. Online ist eigentlich immer jemand. Fürn Zug auch schnell mal wer gefunden. Aber wenn du CW meinst, dort sind wir nicht aktiv.

P.S.: PC Probleme behoben, juhuu. Das heißt ab morgen kann ich wieder zocken.


----------



## winner961 (4. Februar 2013)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an in welcher Form du aktiv meinst. Online ist eigentlich immer jemand. Fürn Zug auch schnell mal wer gefunden. Aber wenn du CW meinst, dort sind wir nicht aktiv.
> 
> P.S.: PC Probleme behoben, juhuu. Das heißt ab morgen kann ich wieder zocken.



Sauber  
Dann können wir ja am Wochenende mal ne Kompanie starten


----------



## seahawk (4. Februar 2013)

Kompanie und Zug reicht mir- CW ist mir zu teuer und stressig.


----------



## KornDonat (4. Februar 2013)

Kompanie werde ich dieses Wochenende wahrscheinlich nicht dabei sein, je nachdem wie Dead Space 3 so ist ^^


----------



## Danger23 (4. Februar 2013)

@ seahawk: Du befindest dich derzeit in einen Clan daher kann ich dich nicht einladen. Wenn du bei uns dabei sein möchtest musst du aus dem Clan austreten. Dann bist du für 48 Stunden für einen neuen Clan gesperrt und dann kann ich dich einladen.

Ja Kompanie sollte sich am Wochenende machen lassen.


----------



## Shiny49 (4. Februar 2013)

Welches Tier würde denn dann anstehen ?! Muss dann nen Tank einsatzbereit machen....

Vielleicht sollten wir Seeefe das wieder Organisieren lassen, der hat schon die letzten Kompanien aufgemacht.

@ Danger23: Ich hoffe nächstes mal läuft dann bessere Musik bei dir im Hintergrund


----------



## Robonator (5. Februar 2013)

T8 wäre nice, will dann meinen AMX 12t spazieren fahren


----------



## seahawk (5. Februar 2013)

Wird erledigt - danke.

Für T8 hätte ich gegenwärtig neinen IS3 und meine Type im Angebot. (ok und den M6 Mutanten)


----------



## Danger23 (5. Februar 2013)

Für die Musik war meine bessere Hälfte zuständig. Die hatte nämlich die Glotze laufen. Das ist bei mir in der Bude leider das Problem. Fernseher und PC sind im selben Zimmer da ich IPTV habe.


----------



## Seeefe (5. Februar 2013)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Welches Tier würde denn dann anstehen ?! Muss dann nen Tank einsatzbereit machen....
> 
> Vielleicht sollten wir Seeefe das wieder Organisieren lassen, der hat schon die letzten Kompanien aufgemacht.
> 
> @ Danger23: Ich hoffe nächstes mal läuft dann bessere Musik bei dir im Hintergrund


 
Nunja ich muss nur schauen wann ich Time hab am WE, müsste aber eig. garkein Problem darstellen


----------



## Shiny49 (5. Februar 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Nunja ich muss nur schauen wann ich Time hab am WE, müsste aber eig. garkein Problem darstellen


 Wieder mal Mission impossible oder wie ?


----------



## Seeefe (5. Februar 2013)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Wieder mal Mission impossible oder wie ?


 
Jo, nur diesmal nicht unbedingt aufs pennen bezogen  

Aber kriegen wa schon hin


----------



## seahawk (7. Februar 2013)

So, sollte wieder einem Clan beitreten können.


----------



## Robonator (7. Februar 2013)

Bist eingeladen


----------



## CrashStyle (9. Februar 2013)

Hallo Mädels,

Wie wär es wenn mal alle ins TS kommen und nicht immer die 5 gleichen da sind! 65 Leute in clan und davon sind regelmässig nur ca. 5 Online das traurig so wird das nie was mit Kompanie oder ESL was!


----------



## winner961 (9. Februar 2013)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> Wie wär es wenn mal alle ins TS kommen und nicht immer die 5 gleichen da sind! 65 Leute in clan und davon sind regelmässig nur ca. 5 Online das traurig so wird das nie was mit Kompanie oder ESL was!



Also ich würde gerne kommen aber ich hab gerade kein funktionierendes WoT.


----------



## Seeefe (10. Februar 2013)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> Wie wär es wenn mal alle ins TS kommen und nicht immer die 5 gleichen da sind! 65 Leute in clan und davon sind regelmässig nur ca. 5 Online das traurig so wird das nie was mit Kompanie oder ESL was!



fun clan = benötigt etwas mehr organisation für ne kompanie o.ä.  muss man die leute halt immer mal wieder fragen


----------



## Shiny49 (10. Februar 2013)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> Wie wär es wenn mal alle ins TS kommen und nicht immer die 5 gleichen da sind! 65 Leute in clan und davon sind regelmässig nur ca. 5 Online das traurig so wird das nie was mit Kompanie oder ESL was!


 
Ich spiele nebenbei auch anderes Games mit Kumpels, und für Kompanie kommen wir in der regel ran. Ansonsten meist geschlossene Gesellschaft bei uns


----------



## Danger23 (11. Februar 2013)

Einfach Ingame mal schreiben ob wer Lust auf Kompanie hat und schauen was als Reaktion kommt. Da wir einen Fun Clan haben und beschlossen haben ohne TS Zwang zu zocken ist klar das viele Leute gar nicht in den TS gehen. 
Ich gestehe das ich auch selber oft nicht in den TS gehe. Wenn ich nur mal schnell 2-3 Spiele mache oder einfach nur schnell nebenbei ein Gefecht mache. 
Klar können wir eine TS Pflicht einführen nur spricht das dann gegen das warum der Clan eigentlich gegründet worden ist. 

Aber es stimmt schon. Die Absprache bzgl. Kompanie muss noch besser werden. Am Samstag am Abend waren ganze 4 Leute für ne Kompanie da. Das ist schon dürftig.


----------



## freakfish (13. Februar 2013)

Herrliches MM am morgen:

http://www.abload.de/img/shot_085odjss.jpg


----------



## Robonator (13. Februar 2013)

Ihhh Trefferzonenskin


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (13. Februar 2013)

Ihhh Trefferzonen 

Aber für nen CW wäre ich trotzdem, das muss dann natürlich vernünftig organisiert werden.


----------



## freakfish (13. Februar 2013)

Habe mich iwie zu sehr an die Farben gewöhnt. Ist ungewohnt ohne zu spielen. Und ja ich weiß wo die ganzen weakpoints auch so sitzen ^^

Clanwar mal sehen. Brauche erst die richtigen Panzer für.


----------



## Robonator (13. Februar 2013)

freakfish schrieb:


> Habe mich iwie zu sehr an die Farben gewöhnt. Ist ungewohnt ohne zu spielen. Und ja ich weiß wo die ganzen weakpoints auch so sitzen ^^
> 
> Clanwar mal sehen. Brauche erst die richtigen Panzer für.


 
Du hast nen Jagdpanzer E100, wat willste mehr


----------



## sh4sta (13. Februar 2013)

Wie wäre es mit im Match bleiben, auch wenn man nen scheiss MM hat? Oo


----------



## KornDonat (13. Februar 2013)

sh4sta schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit im Match bleiben, auch wenn man nen scheiss MM hat? Oo


 
Das hab ich mir auch gedacht, die Leute die das Gefecht gleich am Anfang verlassen weil denen das MM nicht passt kann ich gar nicht ab...


----------



## DerpMonstah (13. Februar 2013)

Vor allem mit nem Jagdpanzer E100...


----------



## b0s (13. Februar 2013)

Ernsthaft? Er postet nebn Screen mit hinweis aufs MM und die ersten Kommentare gehen über den Hitzoneskin, bevor dann auf seinen chatkommentar eingegangen wird 

Ich denke nicht dass er einfach ausm Spiel gegangen ist, der Kommentar war bei der ungleichverteilung allerdings durchaus berechtigt imho


----------



## Seeefe (13. Februar 2013)

Ich kanns auch nachvollziehen, wäre wohl inen tümpel oder so gefahren, der MM fail wäre mir zu groß


----------



## Robonator (13. Februar 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich kanns auch nachvollziehen, wäre wohl inen tümpel oder so gefahren, der MM fail wäre mir zu groß


 
Schande über dich du ketzer! 

Grade bei solchen Matches könnte man dick was reissen. Aber meistens ist das Team einfach nur zu blöd.


----------



## Homerclon (13. Februar 2013)

Wenn wenigstens zweite (T8) Arty im Gefecht gewesen wäre, für das Unterlegene Team.
Aber so, ist das wirklich einfach nur noch ganz großer Mist. Bei Ausreichend Spielerzahl für zwei Teams, hab ich so ein Ungleichgewicht noch nicht selbst erlebt.
Das Extremste war ein T10 Gefecht mit einem T10, auf unserer Seite. Gegner hatte nur T8-6. Davon einmal Arty, die wir nicht hatten. Aber auf Himmelsdorf. Bei einem 6 vs 6. 
(Mitte vorletzten Jahres.)


----------



## Seeefe (13. Februar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Schande über dich du ketzer!
> 
> Grade bei solchen Matches könnte man dick was reissen. Aber meistens ist das Team einfach nur zu blöd.



was willst du da den reißen? da gibts nichts zu reißen, die haben fast nur T10, auch wenn du 7000 schaden machen solltest machts bei der niederlage auch keinen unterschied  sie zeit für das match weiß ich besser zu nutzen wie z.b. mit nem anderen tank 

aber da sowas eig. nie vorkommt  bei mir seid 4000 gefechten noch nicht  machts ja nicht ein gefecht mal zu verlassen


----------



## Robonator (13. Februar 2013)

Das ist wurscht, du bist selber T10 also ran da. Es ist ja nicht so das du an die Front stürmen musst oder das du alleine bist. 
Lieber reiss ich da noch was als mit nix außer Repkosten aus dem Battle zu gehen und mich wie das größte Arschloch zu benehmen.


----------



## Seeefe (13. Februar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Das ist wurscht, du bist selber T10 also ran da. Es ist ja nicht so das du an die Front stürmen musst oder das du alleine bist.
> Lieber reiss ich da noch was als mit nix außer Repkosten aus dem Battle zu gehen und mich wie das größte Arschloch zu benehmen.



Mir doch egal ob die anderen mich als arschloch bezeichnen, das eine mal was ich ne runde verlasse ist doch wurscht. Runde ist eh verloren, ob ich mir da noch mühe mache bissl dmg zu verteilen oder die zeit für ne normale runde nutze, kommt aufs gleiche raus, und die repkosten durch diese runde machen mir auch nichta, im tümpel sterben nur meine soldaten 

diese runde war ja noch nichtmal david gegen goliath, das ist einfach nix, wenns jetzt ein kompaniegefecht wär, ran an den speck aber so alleine, pff wär mir meine zeit zu schade


----------



## Robonator (13. Februar 2013)

Na du bist ja sehr optimistisch. Reine T10 Runde ist also sofort verloren? Ja na klar. Warum denkt nicht gleich jeder so?


----------



## Seeefe (13. Februar 2013)

wo ist das eine reine T10 runde? das eine team hat 13 und das andere 6, von den 9 die übrig bleiben sind noch 3 lights, unausgewogener gehts eig. garnicht mehr  außerdem sagte ich, sowas wäre ne übelste ausnahme, klingt ja fast so als würd ichs machen wenn der gegner 1 t10 mehr hat....


----------



## KornDonat (13. Februar 2013)

Für Clan Wars müssten man mal schauen ob wir 15 T10 Tanks zusammen bekommen bzw. ~12-13 und 2 T8 Artys 
Lust auf Clan Wars hätte ich auch und mit der Taktik ist das so ne Sache würde ich auf den meisten Maps aber hinbekommen, rushen funktioniert jedenfalls in den meisten Fällen immer ^^


----------



## Seeefe (13. Februar 2013)

rusheeeen  
ich hät auch bock


----------



## freakfish (13. Februar 2013)

Bin nicht geleaved. Aber das halbe Team hat sich bei Beginn ertränkt 
Die Runde hat circa 1:30 min gedauert....

Und ich leave ab und zu, bei so einer Dreistigkeit wie in diesem Fall, hätte ich da vor allem jeden Grund zu gehabt. Mir ist dann auch shitte egal, was andere davon halten. Sollen sie mich halt reporten or whatever.


----------



## Homerclon (13. Februar 2013)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Für Clan Wars müssten man mal schauen ob wir 15 T10 Tanks zusammen bekommen bzw. ~12-13 und 2 T8 Artys
> Lust auf Clan Wars hätte ich auch und mit der Taktik ist das so ne Sache würde ich auf den meisten Maps aber hinbekommen, rushen funktioniert jedenfalls in den meisten Fällen immer ^^


 Das reicht gerade mal um an den Landungsgefechten teilzunehmen.
Spätestens bei der zweiten Verteidigung würden euch die Tanks ausgehen.
Jeder abgeschossene T10 wird für 7(?) Tage gesperrt. Dies gilt ab dem Gefecht um die Landungsprovinz.


----------



## KornDonat (13. Februar 2013)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Das reicht gerade mal um an den Landungsgefechten teilzunehmen.
> Spätestens bei der zweiten Verteidigung würden euch die Tanks ausgehen.
> Jeder abgeschossene T10 wird für 7(?) Tage gesperrt. Dies gilt ab dem Gefecht um die Landungsprovinz.


 
Ist mir schon klar das uns früher oder später die Tanks ausgehen werden, aber dabei sein ist alles  Und selbst wenn wir am Ende nur mit T1 Tanks antreten


----------



## Danger23 (14. Februar 2013)

Ich hab kein Problem damit an CW teilzunehmen und uns dafür anzumelden. Kann allerdings nur zwei T9er zur Verfügung stellen. T10 fehlt noch in der Garage. 
Was ich aber dann nicht haben möchte ist, dass danach ein streit im Clan entbrennt warum wir es nicht geschafft haben die Provinz zu erobern oder zu halten oder was auch immer. 
Das war nämlich in meinem letzen Clan der Fall worauf hin er total zerfallen ist. Das möchte ich wenn es irgendwie geht schon gerne vermeiden.

Klar die Tanks gehen uns ganz sicher aus und es werden auch nicht immer ausreichend Leute zum Verteidigen Online sein von daher können wir nicht davon ausgehen eine Provinz dauerhaft halten zu können.


----------



## chaosfett (16. Februar 2013)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Problem damit an CW teilzunehmen und uns dafür anzumelden. Kann allerdings nur zwei T9er zur Verfügung stellen. T10 fehlt noch in der Garage.
> Was ich aber dann nicht haben möchte ist, dass danach ein streit im Clan entbrennt warum wir es nicht geschafft haben die Provinz zu erobern oder zu halten oder was auch immer.
> Das war nämlich in meinem letzen Clan der Fall worauf hin er total zerfallen ist. Das möchte ich wenn es irgendwie geht schon gerne vermeiden.
> 
> Klar die Tanks gehen uns ganz sicher aus und es werden auch nicht immer ausreichend Leute zum Verteidigen Online sein von daher können wir nicht davon ausgehen eine Provinz dauerhaft halten zu können.



Der Fun muß Stimmen. Gegen die Pro Clans haben wir eh keine schnitte . Aber ein Versuch ist es wert.

Ich hab im übrigen auch keinen T10, aber mit meinen T9 geh ich auch  T10 an. Wenn ich dabin einfach anschreiben. Ich mach mit.

Noch eine Rand Bemerkung: Trefferzonenskin sind passive Cheats somit verboten und  Unfair....!


----------



## Danger23 (17. Februar 2013)

Trefferzonenskins sind erlaubt. Siehe nicht erlaubte Mods für Wot im offiziellen Forum Nicht erlaubte Mods für WoT ab der Version 0.8.0 / Update 29.12.2012 - Diskussionen zum Spiel - World of Tanks official forum Daher jeder darf diese verwenden wenn er gerne mit bunten Panzern durch die Gegend fährt. 

Überlegt euch mal einen Tag an dem ihr gerne eine Landung starten wolltet. Dann kann ich uns gerne dafür anmelden. Es sollten bitte ein paar Tier10er dabei sein.


----------



## Shiny49 (17. Februar 2013)

Nach nächster Woche sollte ich mit meinen Vorklausuren durch sein, dann kann ich die Panzerung meiner Maus zur Verfügung stellen


----------



## KornDonat (17. Februar 2013)

Joa also T10 Tanks hätte ich auch genug 
Der Termin ist mir relativ egal so lang es Abends ist ^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Februar 2013)

Mein höchter Tank wäre der E-75 @ max.


----------



## Robonator (17. Februar 2013)

Frühestens zu den Frühjahrsferien könnte ich eventuell ein Object 704 stellen ^^


----------



## freakfish (18. Februar 2013)

Also ich stell meine T10 gerne zur Verfügung (Jgdpz E-100, E-50m, in kurzer Zeit auch Amx F155 Foch), habe dann aber keine Lust auf ständige Pflichttermine, dafür bin ich nicht extra in einen "Funclan" gejoint. Es kann nämlich öfters mal vorkommen, dass ich mehrere Tage einfach vom Erdboden verschwunden bin  - Das nennt sich dann nämlich RL


----------



## DerpMonstah (18. Februar 2013)

freakfish schrieb:


> RL


 
Wo kann man das downloaden?

Ich hätte nur den T34 zur Verfügung, bei den anderen Tanks gehts irgendwie gar nicht vorran. Außer dem T34 hab ich nur 4er und einen 5er..


----------



## winner961 (18. Februar 2013)

Also wer gerne T5 und usw fährt kann dies gerne mit mir tun.


----------



## Schmidde (19. Februar 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Also wer gerne T5 und usw fährt kann dies gerne mit mir tun.


 
Am Wochenende wieder 
Vielleicht gibt es bis dahin schon den ersten T6


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (19. Februar 2013)

Also ich denke nicht und hoffe das im CW ein Streit ausbricht, schließlich betreiben wir ja hier "noch" nichts professionelles und von daher sollte es alles mit Spaß verbunden sein.

Und selbst wenn wir mal eine Provinz erobern und halten zeigt es doch das auch wir gut zusammen arbeiten können.
Klar hat noch nicht jeder nen T10 aber auch Kleinkram macht Mist


----------



## DarkMo (19. Februar 2013)

ich würde jetz auch ned empfehlen, da mit erfolgsaussichten ranzugehen, aber immerhin sieht man erstmal, wie das alles so abläuft und kann bissl üben. solange man da nich verkniffen drangeht und unbedingt was erreichen will, sondern eher sone "dabei sein ist alles" attitüde lebt, dann is doch alles paletti


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (19. Februar 2013)

Du sagst es DarkMo 

Erstmal reinfinden und anschauen wie das so abläuft und nicht direkt mit dem Gedanken das wir sofort gewinnen müssen und bla.
Man muss sich auch erstmal einspielen mit denjenigen Leuten usw


----------



## freakfish (22. Februar 2013)

Wann kann man den wieder mit einer Kompanie rechnen? Müsste für 6er speziell noch mein Höllenkädschen bereit machen :>


----------



## Danger23 (23. Februar 2013)

Gute Frage was Kompanie angeht. Ich bin jetzt mal für eine Woche auf Urlaub. Aber vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar für eine Kompanie.


----------



## winner961 (23. Februar 2013)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Gute Frage was Kompanie angeht. Ich bin jetzt mal für eine Woche auf Urlaub. Aber vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar für eine Kompanie.



Mal als Vorschlag wie wäre heute Abend um 19-20 Uhr ?


----------



## KornDonat (23. Februar 2013)

Also bei Tier 6 Kompanien bin ich grundsätzlich nicht dabei, da ich keine Tanks dafür hab  Bei Tier 8 und 10 könnte ich einiges anbieten ^^


----------



## Schmidde (23. Februar 2013)

Ich hab weiterhin nur T5 zu bieten


----------



## freakfish (23. Februar 2013)

Wird wohl nichts bin alleine im ts...


----------



## winner961 (23. Februar 2013)

freakfish schrieb:


> Wird wohl nichts bin alleine im ts...



Sorry  mir ist die Soundboard gestorben also hab ich nichts zum reden  und so brauchen wir ja nicht spielen


----------



## freakfish (25. Februar 2013)

Du meinst den Onboard-Sound? Dann kauf dir für 3 Euro son USB Soundstick als Übergang ^^
Fands immer ganz witzig mit dir zu zocken :/

Mit Kompanie, tja dann halt beim nächsten mal.


----------



## winner961 (25. Februar 2013)

freakfish schrieb:


> Du meinst den Onboard-Sound? Dann kauf dir für 3 Euro son USB Soundstick als Übergang ^^
> Fands immer ganz witzig mit dir zu zocken :/
> 
> Mit Kompanie, tja dann halt beim nächsten mal.



Ne meinte sie Soundkarte mein Mainboard hat keine Onboard Sound  
Mal probieren ob ich die Surpreme von Asus unter Win 7 zum laufen bekomme.


----------



## freakfish (25. Februar 2013)

Hast Kakao drüber gekippt?


----------



## winner961 (25. Februar 2013)

freakfish schrieb:


> Hast Kakao drüber gekippt?



Nein  will einfach nicht mehr


----------



## longtom (2. März 2013)

Is da evtl. gerade jemand am Spielen ? 
Hab keine lust mehr alleine zu fahren  .


----------



## Seven (4. März 2013)

Ist aufm TS noch was los? Bin die letzte Zeit absulut nicht zum Zocken gekommen, aber die ein, zwei mal die ich vorbei geschaut hab war er leer.


----------



## Robonator (4. März 2013)

Hin und wieder trifft man sich da. Unter anderem auch für War Thunder


----------



## Seven (8. März 2013)

Mhh War Thunder. Habs mal angetestet. Gar nicht schlecht...


----------



## uka (18. März 2013)

Täglich ab spätestens 20 Uhr grüßen Pille und meine Wenigkeit auf dem TS


----------



## winner961 (18. März 2013)

uka schrieb:


> Täglich ab spätestens 20 Uhr grüßen Pille und meine Wenigkeit auf dem TS



Muss mal wieder vorbei schauen


----------



## killer196 (20. März 2013)

ich würd gern dem clan beitreten  wie mach ich das am sinnvollsten? mein ingame name ist: killer196


----------



## b0s (20. März 2013)

Im Prinzip musst du nur die von uns verschickte Einladung annehmen 

Aber derzeit bist du noch geblockt und kannst erst in 2 Tagen eingeladen werden.


----------



## killer196 (20. März 2013)

das stimmt, ich bin heute erst ausm andren clan raus. ich war der einzige aktive


----------



## killer196 (22. März 2013)

hey ich bin jetzt wieder freigegeben. Wär cool wenn ich joinen könnte


----------



## Danger23 (23. März 2013)

Hab dir eine Einladung geschickt. Sorry das sie erst heute raus ist. Herzlich willkommen bei uns im Clan.


----------



## freakfish (2. April 2013)

Was ich zur Zeit etwas Schade finde, das man immer die gleichen Leute im Teamspeak sieht - Ich meine ich weiß, es ist ein Funclan, deswegen bin ich ja auch drin. 
Bzw. eine nette gemütliche Gamingrunde, aber es wäre mal cool, wenn die Leute die permanent im Clan-Channel rumhängen sich doch auch mal mit einem netten "Hallo" auf dem ts-Server blicken lassen würden  . Wir haben 68 Leute im Clan, aktiv sind davon tatsächlich wirklich nur 10-15. Habe mir mal die Tage die Stats von einigen angeschaut und da sind Leute dabei, die seitdem Eintritt in den Clan keine einzige Runde WoT mehr gefahren sind - finde ich irgendwie etwas sinnfrei dann in einem Clan zu sein.
Vielleicht kriegt man ja auch wieder eine Kompanie zu stande am Wochenende - auch wenns wie die letzten male total im Chaos endete - Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem.

So long...

Maddin aka freakfish aka juliabunny86 aka GoaT


----------



## Danger23 (3. April 2013)

Ich gestehe ich bin zur Zeit auch sehr wenig in Wot unterwegs. Das liegt aber einfach daran das ich derzeit beruflich und auch privat sehr eingespannt bin. Ab mitte Mai sollte es dann wieder besser sein.

Ja die letzte Kompanie war das reinste Chaos. Aber lustig war es trotzdem. Vielleicht ergibt sich wirklich bald mal was. Und klar Leute die im Clan sind und noch kein einziges Spiel gemacht haben seit dem sie drin sind ist auch irgendwie sinnfrei da gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## winner961 (3. April 2013)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Ich gestehe ich bin zur Zeit auch sehr wenig in Wot unterwegs. Das liegt aber einfach daran das ich derzeit beruflich und auch privat sehr eingespannt bin. Ab mitte Mai sollte es dann wieder besser sein.
> 
> Ja die letzte Kompanie war das reinste Chaos. Aber lustig war es trotzdem. Vielleicht ergibt sich wirklich bald mal was. Und klar Leute die im Clan sind und noch kein einziges Spiel gemacht haben seit dem sie drin sind ist auch irgendwie sinnfrei da gebe ich dir recht.



Also so wie es Danger beschreibt geht es mir auch. Ich hab viel Stress mit Schule und Freizeit und die wenige Zeit wo übrig bleibt nutzt man anders als WoT zu spielen


----------



## Shiny49 (6. April 2013)

Bei mir ist momentan ein wenig die Lust mit WoT raus, was auch ziemlich normal ist. Zudem hab ich momentan Abistress. Denke mal, wenn der neue patch kommt, wo man den leo freischalten kann, bin ich auch wieder was öfter da.

Mfg.


----------



## Seeefe (7. April 2013)

Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus. Ich hatte seit der Closed Beta immer wieder Phasen wo ich einige Monate net mehr gezockt habe  längstes war bisher 5 Monate  Irgendwann kommt die lust wieder


----------



## Robonator (7. April 2013)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist momentan ein wenig die Lust mit WoT raus, was auch ziemlich normal ist. Zudem hab ich momentan Abistress. Denke mal, wenn der neue patch kommt, wo man den leo freischalten kann, bin ich auch wieder was öfter da.
> 
> Mfg.


 
Abistress? Ich denk du hast ab jetzt frei? 

Aber bei mir ist die Lust bei WoT auch raus. Kein Bock mehr auf Wargaming


----------



## Shiny49 (7. April 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Abistress? Ich denk du hast ab jetzt frei?
> 
> Aber bei mir ist die Lust bei WoT auch raus. Kein Bock mehr auf Wargaming


 Klar ich hab frei, aber richtig erst ab nächste Woche, bzw nächsten Monat  Hab noch 4 Abiprüfungen... da muss ich zumindest ein wenig für machen.. denke ich..... xD


----------



## freakfish (8. April 2013)

Na, sowas meine ich garnicht, ich habe auch nicht immer Zeit zum zocken, bin deswegen auch immer erst sehr spät on wenn meistens - Reallife geht vor. Da habe ich volles Verständnis für. 
Ich meine eher die Leute die eigentlich immer zocken, zumindestens sehe ich sie jeden Tag online, wenn ich on bin, aber weder Begrüßen noch irgendwelche clanrelavanten Dingen tun, sei es Zug fahren oder was auch immer.
Wenn man sie dann mal nach einem Zug fragt, kommen Antworten wie" Ich fahre nur mit meinen Leuten " usw.
Finde ich einfach bisschen schade.


----------



## Homerclon (8. April 2013)

freakfish schrieb:


> Wenn man sie dann mal nach einem Zug fragt, kommen Antworten wie" Ich fahre nur mit meinen Leuten " usw.
> Finde ich einfach bisschen schade.


 Unabhängig von eurem Clan, kann es schließlich die Situation nicht beurteilen, wird es aber sicherlich in fast allen Clans mal gegeben haben.

Da frag ich mich immer, für was solche Leute in einem Clan sind, wenn sie die Möglichkeiten die ein Clan bietet, gar nicht nutzen wollen.


----------



## Seven (9. April 2013)

Hatte in jetzter Zeit viel Uni Zeug zu tun.  


Jemand für nen 8er Zug zu haben?


----------



## Seeefe (15. Mai 2013)

Lebt der Clan noch?


----------



## Robonator (15. Mai 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Lebt der Clan noch?


 
Also es sind regelmäßig einige Leute online und zocken. Im TS eher weniger ^^


----------



## Seeefe (15. Mai 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Also es sind regelmäßig einige Leute online und zocken. Im TS eher weniger ^^


 
Immernoch die gleichen wie damals?


----------



## Robonator (15. Mai 2013)

Es sind auch einige Leute da die ich nicht so wirklich kenne ^^


----------



## Seven (16. Mai 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Immernoch die gleichen wie damals?



Zum grossen Teil ja.


----------



## uka (16. Mai 2013)

Seven schrieb:


> Zum grossen Teil ja.


 
Und es gibt täglich frische Tode in Reihenkultur  
WoT 0.8.5 Gameplay - Kriegstreiber Sound MOD WWII - T110E3 ELXL - YouTube

Würde aber schon gerne mal wieder Kompanie fahren wollen ...


----------



## winner961 (16. Mai 2013)

Sag an wann und ich bin dabei außer in der zweiten Ferien Woche


----------



## freakfish (17. Mai 2013)

Hat Spaß gemacht  Wiederholen wir. Nächstemal mit ein paar mehr Regeln^^


----------



## country (20. Mai 2013)

Ab welchem lvl kann man bei euch mitmachen? Mein Bruder hat lvl 6 (Cromwell) und ich lvl 7 (Tieger). Ich plane für die nächsten 10Tage einen lvl 8, Tieger2.


----------



## Danger23 (21. Mai 2013)

Wir brauchen nur deinen Ingame Namen dann kannst du und dein Bruder gerne bei uns mitmachen.

Das hört sich doch für unseren Clan auch interessant an:Ankündigung der Kampagne für Clankriege | News | World of Tanks 

So könnten wir an CW Teilnehmen ohne Leute auszuschließen die keine dicken Panzer haben. Laut der Beschreibung werden Panzer verschiedener Tierstufen benötigt. Zumindest hab ich das so gelesen.


----------



## Robonator (21. Mai 2013)

> Einen M60, einen besonderen mittleren Panzer der Stufe X, der auf keinem anderen Weg erhältlich ist.





Warum wird das Limit für die Panzer nicht gleich erhöht bis 1990? Von wegen es sollte ein Panzerspiel im Zeitraum 1930-1950 werden. Ha gut gemacht Gai..ähh.. Wargaming.


----------



## DarkMo (21. Mai 2013)

die einzigsten panzer die ich namentlich kenne sind der abrams und der aktuelle leo (wie ihr seht, hier auch nur den namen und ned diese nummern verarsche da ^^). also mir is das wumps von wann da panzer kommen. können auch völlige phantasie dinger sein, die halt einfach nur ins konzept passen. dieser realitätswahn geht mir eh auffe nüsse ><


----------



## böhser onkel (22. Mai 2013)

Wie kommt man an den M60?


----------



## Danger23 (22. Mai 2013)

An dem M60 kommst wenn du mit einem Clan an diesen CW Turnieren teilnimmst und unter die besten 5 in einer Phase kommst oder am Ende der Kampagne unter den besten 30 Clans kommst. Zusätzlich muss der Spieler an 5 Gefechten teilgenommen haben.


----------



## Seeefe (22. Mai 2013)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Wir brauchen nur deinen Ingame Namen dann kannst du und dein Bruder gerne bei uns mitmachen.
> 
> Das hört sich doch für unseren Clan auch interessant an:Ankündigung der Kampagne für Clankriege | News | World of Tanks
> 
> So könnten wir an CW Teilnehmen ohne Leute auszuschließen die keine dicken Panzer haben. Laut der Beschreibung werden Panzer verschiedener Tierstufen benötigt. Zumindest hab ich das so gelesen.


 
Ich würd wohl mitmachen


----------



## winner961 (22. Mai 2013)

Ich wäre auch dabei


----------



## Danger23 (22. Mai 2013)

Ich bin auch dabei. Hier gibt es schon mal die 1. Infos Die neue Clankrieg-Kampagne - Die erste Phase ist enthüllt | News | World of Tanks  Es wird am 10 Juni  ab 13 Uhr gestartet. Und es wird mit Tier 1! Panzern gekämpft. Ich bin leider am 10. erst ab 17:30 verfügbar sprich von der Arbeit zu Hause. Aber ab dann kann ich durchaus ein paar Gefechte mitspielen. Es wird dann bis zum 20. die Stufe erhöht. Wobei die max. Tierstufe bei 6 liegen wird. Somit sollte es eigentlich für die meisten aus dem Clan möglich sein einen Panzer dafür zu haben. Das einzige, ich kann halt dann erst wieder am 14. mitkämpfen da ich die restlichen Tage Spätschicht habe.


----------



## Robonator (22. Mai 2013)

Max Stufe 6. Ohja ich ahne es. Su-100 & KV-1S everywhere.


----------



## ElGeuso (22. Mai 2013)

Was würded ihr für die einzelnen Stufen nehmen? Wenn man berücksichtigt, dass meistens Gold geschossen wird?


----------



## Danger23 (22. Mai 2013)

Ich glaub, dass auf diesen niedrigen Tiers gar nicht so viel Gold geschossen wird, da ja auch viele kleinere oder schwächere Clans mitmachen werden die ja sonst nicht CW spielen. Über das Setup der Panzer bin ich mir auch noch nicht im klaren, da bin ich noch am überlegen. Ich würde aber auf Tier 6 persönlich den ARL 44 bevorzugen. Aber da bin ich mir eben noch nicht so sicher. Da werde ich noch ein wenig herum probieren. Fraglich ist z.B. auch als was der Pzkpfw. Pz 38H735f geführt wird. Ist ja eigentlich ein Tier 2. Aber im MM wird er besonders behandelt.

Da wir ja auch ein eigenes Forum haben: http://exlx.forumieren.eu Hab ich dort mal was gepostet dazu. 

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen dann zusammenschreiben wer dabei ist. Vielleicht kann auch jeder schreiben mit welchen Panzer er antreten möchte bzw. welche in der Garage dafür vorhanden sind.


----------



## ElGeuso (22. Mai 2013)

Ich würde meinen Panzer auf jeden fall mit den teuren Murmeln voll laden. Schließlich spielt man ja nicht dauernd so ein Event. Muss mal meine Garage bisschen freimachen, damit ich ein paar Panzer für das Event bereitstellen kann. 6 Neue werden es wohl nicht, dafür fehlt mir der Platz.


----------



## KornDonat (22. Mai 2013)

Hört sich interessant an, da wäre ich dann auch dabei


----------



## Danger23 (22. Mai 2013)

Ja ich werde sicher auch einige Gold Murmeln verballern. Aber ich werde sicher nicht nur damit schießen. Ich werde mischen. Und ich werde mal schauen. Einige Panzer werde ich wohl aus der Garage verwenden. Tier 1 muss ich mir noch besorgen. Der kostet aber eh nix. Credits hab ich etwas über 4 Mio. das sollte auch reichen. Stellplätze sind 8 Stück vorhanden das passt also auch.


----------



## Mattix (23. Mai 2013)

Ich wär auch dabei bei dem Event. Panzermässig hät ich für jede Stufe etwas anzubieten.

T1:
T1 Cunningham

T2:
Tetrarch

T3:
T15, Locust, Pz I C, Pz II G

T4:
fällt mir grad nicht ein, schau ich aber am Abend nach.

T5:
T1 Heavy, KV-1, M4 Sherman, Pz IV, T49, Leopard

T6:
Cromwell, Churchill VII, Hellcat, ARV 44, ARL V39, AMX12t, KV-2, T-150, T-34-85, SU-100, VK36.01H

Bei Bedarf kann ich auch den einen oder anderen Panzer nochmal kaufen.


----------



## freakfish (23. Mai 2013)

Bitte loki_motive in den Clan einladen  

WÄre auch dabei  :3


----------



## Robonator (23. Mai 2013)

freakfish schrieb:


> Bitte loki_motive in den Clan einladen
> 
> WÄre auch dabei  :3


 
Habsch gemacht


----------



## Danger23 (23. Mai 2013)

Na jetzt sind ja schon einige dabei. Find das mal echt ein interessantes Event von WG bei dem wirklich kein Clan benachteiligt wird. Egal ob jetzt FunClan oder nicht. So können wir ordentlich Gold für den Clan holen und Spaß dabei haben und vielleicht auch noch einen netten Panzer abstauben 

Wer Vorschläge für die Auswahl der Panzer hat kann die auch gerne hier schreiben. Was man auf der einser Stufe interessant wird. Die Dinger spielen sich ja ganz anders als 10er. Da werden sich vielleicht die sehr CW aktiven Clans schwer tun und es gibt keiner Arty. Interessant wird es dann was für Arty Stufen dann bei den höheren Matches erlaubt sind und wie es mit den Lights aussieht.


----------



## coroc (23. Mai 2013)

Ich wär auch dabie, wenns noch geht.


----------



## Robonator (23. Mai 2013)

Für Stufe 6 würde ich Type 58, KV-1S oder SU-100 anbieten. Alle Panzer voll ausgebaut


----------



## coroc (23. Mai 2013)

ICh könnte die Hellcat bieten


----------



## winner961 (23. Mai 2013)

Wie wärs besprechen wie das heute Abend einfach mal auf unserem TS ?


----------



## Danger23 (23. Mai 2013)

Nein es ist noch nicht zu spät. Da es ja erst am 10. Juni los geht ist ja noch etwas Zeit. Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen dann eine Liste erstellen wer alles dabei ist. Die kommt dann in den Startpost. 

In den TS kann ich heute leider nicht, ich hab Spätschicht und komm nicht vor Mitternacht heim. Morgen leider das selbe. Ich hab erst Samstag Nachmittag Zeit um das ganze zu bequatschen.

Von den Panzern her muss ich selber mal schauen was ich habe. Ich weiß nur das ich einen voll ausgebauten T-28 (Tier4) habe. Der hat sogar Module eingebaut und ne 100er Crew. 
Ansonsten weiß ich, dass  ich auf Tier 6 den ARL 44 voll ausgebaut mit 100er Crew und Modulen habe. Den Hellcat hab ich auch, aber da hab ich gerade keine Ahnung wie meine Crew drauf ist und was für Module der hat. 
Als erstes brauchen wir mal eh Stufe 1. Mit der wird nämlich am 10. Juni die Landungsgefechte gezockt. Da ich keinen T1 mehr habe muss ich mir sowieso einen besorgen und mal voll ausbauen.


----------



## winner961 (23. Mai 2013)

Also brauchen wir gute T1 und 2 . Für die ersten beiden Tage.


----------



## coroc (23. Mai 2013)

Taugt der T18? Da könnte ich meine Hellcat-besatzung reinpflanzen.


----------



## Robonator (23. Mai 2013)

coroc schrieb:


> Taugt der T18? Da könnte ich meine Hellcat-besatzung reinpflanzen.


 
Der T18 ist ne lustige Trollmaschine. Mit dem kann man so manches auf der Stufe einfach Oneshotten


----------



## Danger23 (23. Mai 2013)

Ja so sieht es aus. Bei T1 hab ich mal keine Ahnung. Bei T2 wird es mal interessant. Da gibt es schon einige Möglichkeiten. Da wäre z.B. der Tetrach als extrem schneller und wendiger Panzer der aber absolut null aushält. Da gebe es die Minimaus (hab aber keine Ahnung ob die mitfahren darf da sie ja vom MM wie ein 3 gehandhabt wird). Der T18 ist wohl auch nicht schlecht. Panzerjäger 1 vermutlich auch. Ich hab auch keine Ahnung wie es Artymässig aussieht. Gibt ja zweier Arty aber ob die mitfahren darf oder nicht steht leider nirgends.


----------



## coroc (23. Mai 2013)

Da war was.Bin das Ding ewig nicht mehr gefahren. Muss es mal wieder rausholen


----------



## Robonator (23. Mai 2013)

Der Tetrarch hat ne ziemlich krasse Kanone.


----------



## winner961 (23. Mai 2013)

Wir bauen es am besten aus schnellen Meds oder Lights aus in den kleineren Tiers mit einigen Panzerjäger als Verstärkung


----------



## DarkMo (23. Mai 2013)

tetrarch fetzt scho irgendwie, aber die kanone is extrem ungenau und aimed ewig ein. hab jetz ne 80% crew und das sucked derbe ^^


----------



## ElGeuso (23. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich den T110 gekauft habe, werde ich dann mal in ein paar Lowtiers investieren. Vielleicht ein bisschen Ausrüstung für meine Micromaus, Crew für einen T1 hochleveln oder sowas. Ich denke am wichtigsten wird erstmal T1 sein. Kennt sich irgendeiner bei den T1 aus? Sonst nehm ich einfach den Loltraktor und pimpe den.


----------



## Danger23 (23. Mai 2013)

So richtig gut auskennen tu ich mich bei denen nicht. Aber ich werd mal ein paar am WE testen und mal schauen welchen ich dann gut finde. Dieser wird dann voll gepimpt mit Module und Crew kommt von der Minimaus rein. Da hab ich eine 100er drauf und den ersten Skill komplett. Auf Tier 2 werd ich dann die Minimaus fahren. Die ist bei mir mit Modulen versehen und hat eben ne 100% Crew. Bei Tier 3 hab ich noch keine Ahnung was ich da anwerfen soll. Aber mal schauen ab wieviel Uhr dann die Fights sind. Hab nämlich vom 11. bis zum 13. Spätschicht.


----------



## winner961 (23. Mai 2013)

Danger23 schrieb:


> So richtig gut auskennen tu ich mich bei denen nicht. Aber ich werd mal ein paar am WE testen und mal schauen welchen ich dann gut finde. Dieser wird dann voll gepimpt mit Module und Crew kommt von der Minimaus rein. Da hab ich eine 100er drauf und den ersten Skill komplett. Auf Tier 2 werd ich dann die Minimaus fahren. Die ist bei mir mit Modulen versehen und hat eben ne 100% Crew. Bei Tier 3 hab ich noch keine Ahnung was ich da anwerfen soll. Aber mal schauen ab wieviel Uhr dann die Fights sind. Hab nämlich vom 11. bis zum 13. Spätschicht.



Tier 3 entweder Pz 1c oder 2G ?


----------



## freakfish (23. Mai 2013)

Keinen von beiden T-15 mit Gold only z.B. lieber.

Hat einfach zu wenig Pene.


----------



## Mattix (24. Mai 2013)

freakfish schrieb:


> Keinen von beiden T-15 mit Gold only z.B. lieber.
> 
> Hat einfach zu wenig Pene.



Wär da nicht der Locust auch ne Überlegung wert.
Die Gun ist mit der vom T-15 fast ident bis auf das die vom Locust 56 Pen hat mit normaler AP Muni.

Oder der T-70 oder T-127 von den Russen.


----------



## winner961 (24. Mai 2013)

Mattix schrieb:


> Wär da nicht der Locust auch ne Überlegung wert.
> Die Gun ist mit der vom T-15 fast ident bis auf das die vom Locust 56 Pen hat mit normaler AP Muni.
> 
> Oder der T-70 oder T-127 von den Russen.



Stimmt Matix bist du only ? Ich muss das nachher ausprobieren


----------



## Mattix (24. Mai 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Stimmt Matix bist du only ? Ich muss das nachher ausprobieren



Hab um 12:00 Uhr Arbeit aus kann aber erst so um 15-16 Uhr on kommen, da ich noch was besorgen muss.


----------



## winner961 (24. Mai 2013)

Ok dann da auf dem TS


----------



## b0s (24. Mai 2013)

Kurze Zwischeninfo: Ich habe gerade den TS3 Server geupdatet auf die aktuelle Serverversion 3.0.7.2

Dies bringt Unterstützung für den Codec Opus, welcher als besser, weil ressourceneffizienter und latenzärmer als Speex gilt.
Ich werde nach erfolgreichem Test dieses WE alle Channels darauf umstellen, bis dahin ist nur die Lobby auf Opus eingestellt.

Einen Haken hat die Sache: ihr müsst zwangsläufig euren TS3 Client updaten, da nur eine entsprechend aktuelle Version (glaube ab 3.0.10) den neuen Codec unterstützt.

Zur Erinnerung: der EXLX TS3 Server ist erreichbar unter 93.90.180.186 oder exlx.reach3r.net


----------



## Danger23 (25. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Info b0s. Ich denke in nächster Zeit werden wir ihn wohl brauchen. Zumindest wenn wir erfolgreich oder halbwegs erfolgreich an der Kampagne mitspielen wollen.


----------



## b0s (25. Mai 2013)

An der ich übrigens auch gerne mitmache! *sich nicht erinnern kann das bereits geschrieben zu haben*


----------



## noname1997 (26. Mai 2013)

Hey,
habe Interesse mit in den Clan zu kommen. Gibt es irgendwelche Voraussetzungen? Ich binj zurzeit allerdings noch in einem anderen Clan. Kann ich sofort nach dem Ausstieg aus dem Clan in euren oder gibt es eine gewisse Wartezeit von WoT aus?


----------



## Robonator (26. Mai 2013)

noname1997 schrieb:


> Hey,
> habe Interesse mit in den Clan zu kommen. Gibt es irgendwelche Voraussetzungen? Ich binj zurzeit allerdings noch in einem anderen Clan. Kann ich sofort nach dem Ausstieg aus dem Clan in euren oder gibt es eine gewisse Wartezeit von WoT aus?


 
Ich glaub die Wartezeit waren 1 oder 2 Tage. 
Eine wirkliche Vorraussetzung haben wir nicht, wäre halt nur cool wenn du später auch bei Kompaniegefechten oder so mitmachst, ist aber kein Zwang


----------



## noname1997 (26. Mai 2013)

Sehr gut.  Mein Nickname ist misternoname1997. Werde mich dann in 2 Tagen bewerben oder was auch immer.


----------



## Robonator (26. Mai 2013)

noname1997 schrieb:


> Sehr gut.  Mein Nickname ist misternoname1997. Werde mich dann in 2 Tagen bewerben oder was auch immer.


 
Einfach dann bescheid sagen, ich werd dich dann einladen.


----------



## Danger23 (27. Mai 2013)

@ noname1997: Für zwei Tage bist du gesperrt danach kannst du eingeladen werden.

So mal kurz der Anmeldungen die bis jetzt da sind für den Event: Seeefe, winner961, Robonator, ElGeuso, KornDonat, Mattix, freakfish, coroc, b0s und ich. Sind noch nicht sehr viel. Mal schauen, vielleicht finden sich ja noch paar.


----------



## b0s (27. Mai 2013)

Du hast mich vergessen


----------



## noname1997 (27. Mai 2013)

Danger23 schrieb:


> @ noname1997: Für zwei Tage bist du gesperrt danach kannst du eingeladen werden.
> 
> So mal kurz der Anmeldungen die bis jetzt da sind für den Event: Seeefe, winner961, Robonator, ElGeuso, KornDonat, Mattix, freakfish, coroc und ich. Sind noch nicht sehr viel. Mal schauen, vielleicht finden sich ja noch paar.


 
Meinst du die Clan-Kampagne? An der würde ich sobald ich im Clan bin, auch gerne teilnehmen. Beginnt doch am 10. Juli und ist dann 6 Tage lang oder? Gibts 'ne bestimmte Uhrzeit zu der ihr dann kämpfen wollt?


----------



## coroc (27. Mai 2013)

Also, ich hab da eventuell schlechte NAchrichten, nämlich bin ich möglicherweise an den ersten beiden Tagen vom turnier nicht da. Muss nochmal gucken.


----------



## Danger23 (27. Mai 2013)

b0s: Sorry das ich dich vergessen habe.

noname1997: Ja die Clan Kampagne. Ja beginnt am 10. Juli. Dauert bis zum 20. Juli. Uhrzeit haben wir noch keine fixiert. Das muss noch geklärt werden. Aber am 10. für die Landung werden wir wohl mehrere Uhrzeiten benötigen. Aber das werden wir dann alles sehen.

coroc: Das macht nichts. Ich kann auch nur am ersten Tag. Dann 3 Tage aufgrund von Spätschicht nicht.


----------



## b0s (28. Mai 2013)

Spielt zur Zeit irgendwer T10 im Random?

Bin auf der Suche nach Zug Gefährten, damit ich meinen T110E5 etwas einspielen kann.


----------



## DarkMo (28. Mai 2013)

einfach front zum feind und abdrücken, was willstn da einspielen?


----------



## b0s (28. Mai 2013)

Is kla' 

damit ich in den Artyverseuchten Spielen überhaupt was bewirken kann bräuchte ich erstmal noch so 1 bis 2 k HP mehr, dann reden wir weiter.

wie wärs eigentlich mit ner Artillerie Zulassungsbeschränkung, gestaffelt? T5 Arty erst ab 2k Matches und 1000er wn6/eff, T6 ab 3k und 1100er, etc....

Damit hätte ich wenigstens auch mal ne gute Arty in meinem Team


----------



## coroc (28. Mai 2013)

Dann gäbs aber nur echt wenige Spieler in den Hightiers...Wenn ich mir da meine Tems angucke, wo 2 Leute mit >3k und ner Effizienz von 1100 sind...Das wär auch blöd....


----------



## b0s (28. Mai 2013)

War auch nicht ernst gemeint. Aber wenn das Arty Rebalancing in 0.8.6 nicht den gewünschten Erfolg bringt ist mir jedes Mittel Recht ^^


----------



## noname1997 (28. Mai 2013)

ich kann jetzt in nen neuen Clan eingeaden werden, also sobald jemand die Zeit findet.  Nickname ist wie gesagt: misternoname1997


----------



## b0s (29. Mai 2013)

Bist eingeladen!

Herzlich willkommen


----------



## Danger23 (29. Mai 2013)

So hab gestern den ganzen Tag mit Tier 1 Panzer getestet. Bin zu dem Schluß gekommen, dass der Leichttraktor und der T1 Cunningham die besten auf dem Tier sind. Der T1 hat durch seine Kanone sogar einen kleinen Vorteil da er mehr Schaden macht.
Auf Tier 2 ist der T18 sehr zu empfehlen. Gut gespielt kann der das Schlachtfeld ordentlich rocken. Auch die Minimaus ist nicht schlecht auf diesem Tier. Weitere Tests auf diesem Tier erfolgen noch und auch die restlichen Tiers werden noch ausgiebig getestet.


----------



## noname1997 (29. Mai 2013)

Welcher Panzer ist denn die Minimaus? Ich meine der heißt doch nicht wirklich so, oder?


----------



## Danger23 (29. Mai 2013)

Nö der heißt mit vollen Namen Pz. Kpfw. 38H735(f). Ist ein Premium Panzer. Gibt es so weit ich weiß nicht mehr zu kaufen. Der war in dem Starterset das es im Handel zu kaufen gab dabei.


----------



## Homerclon (29. Mai 2013)

Oder man nimmt den Hotchkiss im Französischen Techtree, die beiden nehmen sich nicht viel, und haben die selbe Panzerung.


----------



## Danger23 (29. Mai 2013)

Ja der Hotchkiss ist sehr ähnlich. Ich find diese beiden auf dem Tier schon sehr stark. Sie sind zwar extrem langsam aber halten auch etliches aus.


----------



## ElGeuso (29. Mai 2013)

Danger23 schrieb:


> So hab gestern den ganzen Tag mit Tier 1 Panzer getestet. Bin zu dem Schluß gekommen, dass der Leichttraktor und der T1 Cunningham die besten auf dem Tier sind. Der T1 hat durch seine Kanone sogar einen kleinen Vorteil da er mehr Schaden macht.
> Auf Tier 2 ist der T18 sehr zu empfehlen. Gut gespielt kann der das Schlachtfeld ordentlich rocken. Auch die Minimaus ist nicht schlecht auf diesem Tier. Weitere Tests auf diesem Tier erfolgen noch und auch die restlichen Tiers werden noch ausgiebig getestet.



Welche Kanone hast du denn bei denen genommen? MG oder Kanone?


----------



## Danger23 (31. Mai 2013)

Leichttraktor mit der schnellen mg. Den t1 mit dem langsameren mg. Das macht dafür pro Schuss 30 schaden. Minimaus ist Premium daher gibt es nur eine kanone. T18 hab ich mit der howitzer gespielt. Der Panzer 4 mit der 10,5er und Gold ammo ist auf Tier 5 echt böse.


----------



## noname1997 (31. Mai 2013)

Mal ne Idee zur CW-Kampagne:
Hey, wollen wir nicht mal ne Art Plan/Liste erstellen, wieviele TD's, Lights, Meds, Heavys, Arty wir für die einzelnen Tier-Gefechte brauchen und wer an welchen Tagen voraussichtlich zum Spielen bereit ist? (Natürlich ohne Verpflichtung)
Ich denke das wäre besser, weil sonst haben wir uns am Ende alle so ein bisschen darauf vorbereitet, aber mit den falschen Panzern. Nicht, dass wir am Ende in nem Tier 2-Gefecht, 6 Artys haben, oder 9 TDs oder sonstiges. Man könnte ja eine Liste erstellen, und da kann sich dann jeder "eintragen".
Wobei man vielleicht vorher einen Plan erstellt, dass wir bspw. bei Tier 5 folgendes brauchen: 3xArty, 2xLight, 4xMed, 3xTD, 3x Heavy. Oder sonstiges


----------



## b0s (31. Mai 2013)

Freiwillige vor


----------



## noname1997 (31. Mai 2013)

Vor wofür?  Zum Erstellen der Liste oder des Planes?


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2013)

Beides 

Wenn so eine Liste geben soll, dann noch heute, weil ich morgen weg bin ^^


----------



## noname1997 (31. Mai 2013)

Ich würde die Liste machen, aber irgendein Kommandant oder Spieler mit Erfahrung sollte Angaben machen, wieviele TDs, SFLs, Lights, Meds, Heavys wir auf den einzelnen Tiers brauchen. Zur Liste würde ich mich wie gesagt bereit erklären (allerdings könnt ich das nur in Excel ).


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2013)

Die Tabelle kannst du auch hier machen...Du könntest mal Softy fragen, der weiß wie das geht ^^


----------



## noname1997 (31. Mai 2013)

Ok, hab ihm mal ne Anfrage geschickt


----------



## noname1997 (31. Mai 2013)

So... Hier jetzt die Liste. Sobald wir wissen wieviele TDs, SFLs, Lights, Meds, Heavys je Tier vorhanden sein sollten und zu welcher Uhrzeit wir kämpfen, könnt ihr eure Nicknamen, die Panzerbezeichnung und Art in den Thread schreiben und ich füge das dann in die Tabelle ein. Vielleicht kann Danger23 dann ja auch die Tabellen in den Startpost übernehmen. 

Tier I (10. Juni):



PCGHX-Nick | WoT-Nick | Light, Med | Panzerbezeichnung
Danger23 | Danger23 | Light |
 T1 Cunningham/LTraktor

freakfish | Greatest_Of_all_Time | Light | 
LTraktor
ElGeuso | Elgeuso | Light | LTraktor

Robonator | THEROBONATOR | Light | 
LTraktor

Tier II (11. Juni):



PCGHX-Nick | WoT-Nick | TD, SFL, Light, Med | Panzerbezeichnung
 / | loki_motive | SFL/Light | 
RenaultBS/VAE Type B

ElGeuso | Elgeuso | Light | 
Minimaus
Tom Gierlich | / | 
Light | 
BT-2
Robonator | THEROBONATOR | ... | ...

Tier III (12. Juni):



PCGHX-Nick | WoT-Nick | TD, SFL, Light, Med | Panzerbezeichnung
noname1997 | misternoname1997 | TD/SFL | 
Marder II/Valentine AT/StPz II

freakfish | Greatest_OF_all_Time | TD/Light | 
FCM36 Pak40/Pz. I C/Chi-Ha

/ | loki_motive | SFL | 
SU-26
Robonator | THEROBONATOR | Light | Pz. I C

Tier III (13. Juni):



PCGHX-Nick | WoT-Nick | TD, SFL, Light, Med | Panzerbezeichnung
noname1997 | misternoname1997 | TD/SFL | 
Marder II/Valentine AT/StPz II

freakfish | Greatest_Of_all_Time | TD/Light | 
FCM36 Pak40/Pz. I C/Chi-Ha

/ | loki_motive | SFL | 
SU-26
Robonator | THEROBONATOR | Light | Pz. I C 

Tier IV (14. Juni):



PCGHX-Nick | WoT-Nick | TD, SFL, Light, Med, Heavy | Panzerbezeichnung
Danger23 | Danger23 | Med | 
T28

freakfish | Greatest_Of_all_Time | SFL/Light | 
Grille/Luchs
/ | loki_motive | TD/Med | SU-85B/T-28
Robonator | THEROBONATOR | TD/... | T40/...
Tier IV (15. Juni):



PCGHX-Nick | WoT-Nick | TD, SFL, Light, Med, Heavy | Panzerbezeichnung
noname1997 | misternoname1997 | SFL/Light/Med | 
Grille/Luchs/Matilda

freakfish | Greatest_Of_all_Time | SFL/Light | 
Grille/Luchs

/ | loki_motive | TD/Med |
 SU-85B/T-28
Robonator | THEROBONATOR | TD/... | T40/... 

Tier V (16. Juni):



PCGHX-Nick | WoT-Nick | TD, SFL, Light, Med, Heavy | Panzerbezeichnung
noname1997 | misternoname1997 | TD/Light/Med/Heavy | 
StuG III/Leopard/Pz. IV/KV-1

freakfish | Greatest_Of_all_Time | TD/Light/Heavy | 
StuG III/Leopard/M24 Chaffee/Churchill I/Churchill III
/ | loki_motive | Heavy | KV-1

Robonator | THEROBONATOR | ... | 
...

Tier V (17. Juni):



PCGHX-Nick | WoT-Nick | TD, SFL, Light, Med, Heavy | Panzerbezeichnung
Danger23 | Danger23 | Med | 
Pz. IV

noname1997 | misternoname1997 | TD/Light/Med/Heavy | 
StuG III/Leopard/Pz. IV/KV-1
freakfish | Greatest_Of_all_Time | TD/Light/Heavy | StuG III/Leopard/M24 Chaffee/Churchill I/Churchill III

/ | loki_motive | Heavy | 
KV-1
Robonator | THEROBONATOR | ... | ... 

Tier VI (18. Juni):



PCGHX-Nick | WoT-Nick | TD, SFL, Light, Med, Heavy | Panzerbezeichnung
freakfish | Greatest_Of_all_Time | TD |
 M18 Hellcat
/ | loki_motive | Heavy | KV-1S

Seeefe | Seeefe | SFL/Heavy | 
S-51/KV-2

Robonator | THEROBONATOR | TD/.../Med/... |
 SU-100/.../Type 58/...
Tier VI (19. Juni):



PCGHX-Nick | WoT-Nick | TD, SFL, Light, Med, Heavy | Panzerbezeichnung
noname1997 | misternoname1997 | TD | 
M18 Hellcat
freakfish | Greatest_Of_all_Time | TD | M18 Hellcat
/ | loki_motive | Heavy | KV-1S

Seeefe | Seeefe | SFL/Heavy | 
S-51/KV-2

Robonator | THEROBONATOR | TD/.../Med/... | 
SU-100/.../Type 58/...


----------



## Danger23 (1. Juni 2013)

Ja ich stelle die Tabelle dann in den startpost. Ich bin übers Wochenende auf einer hochzeit aber am Montag erledige ich das. 

Ich werde am 10. dabei sein. Zeitmäßig kann ich so gegen 17 Uhr. Für Tier 1 hab ich den leichttraktor und den t1 cunningham. Arty gibt es auf dieser Stufe nicht. Leider konnte ich bis jetzt nicht herausfinden wie es bei den lights und arty bezüglich Tier Begrenzung aussieht. Auf Tier 2 gibt es arty aber keine Ahnung ob die auf diesem Tier mit darf. Wenn ja würde ich grundsätzlich immer zwei arties empfehlen. Bei den lights würde ich zwei bis drei nehmen. Wobei  man einfach schauen muss was die Leute so an panzern haben. 
Ansonsten kann ich wieder am 14. da ich die restlichen Tage spät Schicht habe. Für Tier 4 hab ich den t28 voll ausgebaut.
Am 17. kann ich auch. Für Tier 5 hab den Panzer 4 mit der 10,5er und goldmunition. Der hat Oneshot Garantie.


----------



## Softy (1. Juni 2013)

Schön, dass es jetzt funktioniert mit der Tabelle


----------



## DarkMo (1. Juni 2013)

soweit ich gehört habe, gibts keine tierbeschränkungen bei cw (also das is wohl nur bei kompanien so).


----------



## noname1997 (1. Juni 2013)

Ich habe in der Liste übrigens eben mal die voll ausgebauten Panzer grün markiert. Das wäre eben auch ganz gut zu wissen. 



Danger23 schrieb:


> Für Tier 5 hab den Panzer 4 mit der 10,5er und goldmunition. Der hat Oneshot Garantie.


 
Du hast recht. Mit der 105er und Goldmuni zieht der richtig. Nur die Genauigkeit lässt eben zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## Danger23 (3. Juni 2013)

Es tut mir leid das ich die Liste noch nicht in den startpost getan habe oder sonst irgendwas getan habe. Aber aufgrund des hochwassers sitze ich derzeit von Wasser eingeschlossen fest und komme nicht weiter. Ich hoffe von unserem Clan ist niemand betroffen wenn doch hat er mein tiefstes Mitgefühl.


----------



## freakfish (4. Juni 2013)

Greatest_of_all_Time

Tier 1 Loltraktor
Tier 3 Pz 1 Ausf C, FCM Pak40, Chi-Ha
Tier 4 Luchs, Grille
Tier 5 Churchhill I/III, Stug, Leo, Chaffee
Tier 6 Hellcat
Tier 7 Tiger P, Jgdpanther, Black Prince, GW Tiger
Tier 8 IS-6, P II, Tiger II, JP II
Tier 9 E-75
Tier 10 Jgdpz E-100, bald E-100, Amx Foch 155, E-50m


Das ist alles was ich so habe^^


----------



## noname1997 (4. Juni 2013)

@freakfish

wer istn jetzt wer? 
Und soweit ich das richtig erkannt habe, gehen die Gefechte nur bis T6.


----------



## freakfish (4. Juni 2013)

. unwichtig


----------



## noname1997 (4. Juni 2013)

Ich glaub ich stell mich gerade blöd an.  

Hast zwei Accounts oder wie?


----------



## Seeefe (4. Juni 2013)

noname1997 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich stell mich gerade blöd an.
> 
> Hast zwei Accounts oder wie?


 
Er und sein Fräulein   


Also ik heb 

E-75, T34, T-44, S-51, Ferdinand, Jagdpanther und KV-2


----------



## ElGeuso (4. Juni 2013)

T1: Loltraktor
T2: Micromaus
Danach muss ich mal weiter schauen


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juni 2013)

Tier 2 der russische BT 2.
Durch die Geschwindigkeit immer der erste im Kampf und ich komme durch jeden Tier 2 durch und durch einige Tier 3.


----------



## Robonator (4. Juni 2013)

T1 -> Loltraktor
T2 -> Irgendwat wird sich finden lassen. Hab da so einiges 
T3 -> Pz 1C
T4 -> T40 oder so
T5 -> Irgendwat wird sich finden lassen. Hab da so einiges von Heavy bis Arty 
T6 -> Su-100, Type58 usw. Hab da auch so einiges, zur Not kauf ich halt etwas


----------



## Eiche (7. Juni 2013)

opaboy

T1 Leichttraktor
T2 Panzerjäger I
T3 Marder II , Wespe
T4 Grille


ich habe gerade erst angefangen irgend wie ist das komisch habe mit ein marder II gekauft und muss ständig gegen tier 5 ran und komm garnicht durch die schwere panzerung  gibts da ein trick oder geht das erst mit dem schweren geschütz nicht mal durch panzerwanne kommt man


----------



## Rizoma (7. Juni 2013)

das ist klar das du auch gegen stärkere Panzer ran mußt in der Regel kannst du mit +/- 2 Level rechnen mit ein paar ausnahmen (meist Light Tanks).
Der Trick ist auf die Weakspots zu ballern  bei fast allen Panzern ist Kommandoluke oder der untere Teil der Wannenfront Panzerung, die Fahrerluke das Front-MG was in vielen Panzern in der Panzerung eingebaut ist ist auch ein Weakspot. Diese beispiele gelten natürlich nicht für jeden Panzer aber meistens kommt man da durch.


----------



## Eiche (7. Juni 2013)

ich dachte eher an HE munition aber gegen schwer ist man echt aufgeschmissen 
und meine rechner ist hin deshalb spiele ich auf dem laptop mit minimale details  da sieht man die sachen nur schwer


----------



## Seven (7. Juni 2013)

Kann ich da auch noch mitmachen? 

T1 -> hab ich nichts aber das sollte sich schnell kaufen lassen 
T2 -> Micromaus
T3 -> Pz 1c
T4 -> leider nichts (Denke im Notfall kaufe ich was )
T5 -> KV-1
T6 -> VK36.01H (Vk30.01 P [Top Motor fehlt noch], KV-1S [leider momentan stock])

Wie läuft das jetzt egendlich ab? Muss man sich irgenwo eintragen, oder...? ^^


----------



## Danger23 (7. Juni 2013)

Ja du kannst mitmachen. Nein eintragen musst dich eigentlich nirgends. Es sind schon einige dabei. Ich werde uns am Montag für Gefechte anmelden. Wer da ist, ist da und kann spielen. Am Montag werden alle Gefechte auf Tier 1 ausgetragen. Ich selber kann ab 17 Uhr selber mitwirken. Ich kann den Clan aber auch schon früher für Gefechte anmelden. Das sollte kein Problem sein. 

Grundsätzlich sollte es bei dem ganzen einfach um den Spaß gehen und die Möglichkeit selber mal aktiv CW zu fahren. Sollten wir was erreichen gibt es natürlich Gold zu gewinnen das dann gerne unser Schatzmeister verteilen darf  Es gibt zwar strategisch interessante Spielfelder die besonders viel Gold abwerfen aber ich denke als Fun Clan sollten wir uns einfach nur drauf konzentrieren irgendwo landen zu können.


----------



## Seven (7. Juni 2013)

Cool, dann freue ich mich drauf! Wird bestimmt lustig. 



Danger23 schrieb:


> [...] als Fun Clan sollten wir uns einfach nur drauf konzentrieren irgendwo landen zu können.


 
Jo klingt gut, denke das die besonders guten Clans sich natürlich auf die besten Felder stürzen.


----------



## Homerclon (7. Juni 2013)

zeffer schrieb:


> ich dachte eher an HE munition aber gegen schwer ist man echt aufgeschmissen
> und meine rechner ist hin deshalb spiele ich auf dem laptop mit minimale details  da sieht man die sachen nur schwer


 HE kannst dir sparen. Dafür brauchst du Kenntnisse der Panzerung. Du musst damit nämlich Schwachpunkte treffen um Schaden zu machen.
Ein Schwachpunkt, wo man auch mit HE ein wenig Schaden macht, ist die Kanone. Trifft man dort, macht man ein wenig Schaden und mit Glück zerstört es die Kanone oder beschädigt diese zumindest. Aber das lohnt sich meist nicht, da drauf zu schießen.

Wenn du die 7,6cm (r) Kanone drauf hast, dann knackst auch KV-1, bis dahin musst dich durchbeißen und hoffen nicht auf T5-Gegner zu treffen.
Bzw. ab der 7,5cm wirds besser, mit der 5cm Kanone bist ziemlich aufgeschmissen.

Schade das du so spät mit WoT anfängst, vor ein paar Monaten noch war der Marder II der stärkste TD auf Tier3. Hatte mich immer gefreut wenn ich im Marder gegen T5 ran durfte.
Er ist noch immer recht gut, aber eben nicht mehr so stark.


----------



## Danger23 (7. Juni 2013)

Ja das denke ich auch und gegen die werden wir auf dauer nicht bestehen können. Daher werde ich einfach so viele Landungen wie möglich zu versuchen. Irgend einen fight werden wir ja hoffentlich gewinnen. Mein Loltraktor freut sich zumindest schon auf den Spaß. Der ist voll ausgebaut mit Modulen und ner 100er Crew. 1. Skill auf 67%. Da lässt sich sicher was rocken


----------



## Rizoma (7. Juni 2013)

der Marder II war mein erster Panzer mit dem ich 9 Gegner ohne Gold Muni zu ballern in einem Gefecht zerlegt habe


----------



## DarkMo (7. Juni 2013)

als ob man für sowas golmuni brauch ><


----------



## Rizoma (7. Juni 2013)

naja Glück alleine reicht auch aber manchmal kann man sein Glück mit Gold Muni auf die Sprünge helfen


----------



## Homerclon (7. Juni 2013)

Stimmt DarkMo, 11 Gegner ohne Goldmuni, mit MarderII. 
10 mit Pz4 (noch L/70), da musste ich am Ende für den letzten Gegner (Hetzer) HE nutzen, weil AP verschossen war.
Das war zu Zeiten als Goldmun noch ausschließlich für Gold zu haben war. Daher hatte ich nur ein paar dieser im CW _dabei_ gehabt.


----------



## DarkMo (7. Juni 2013)

meinst du die obligatorischen "wir lassen noch 2hp stehen und bouncen einmal herzhaft bevor uns jemand den kill klaut" momente? 
jep homer ^^ 11 kills im kv (der alte ur kv), 10e in der 4er arty als hightier (gut, das war ja keine kunst xD) und ein zwei al hab ich nochn 10er geschafft. 8er auch öfters. und ich hab bisher noch NIE gold verschossen ^^


----------



## Eiche (7. Juni 2013)

auu man habe jetzt 7,5cm pak 40/2 und die dinger bounce immer noch -.- beim marter II gegen schwere

edit würde auch gern bei sollchen matches mitmachen aber nächste woche geht schon nicht nur dieses we

wespe hat ziemlich hohe nachladezeit ist das bei allen arty so?


----------



## Danger23 (8. Juni 2013)

Ja Arty hat immer hohe Nachladezeit. Dafür macht sie aber auch den meisten Schaden.  Der Marder 2 braucht ein wenig Eingewöhnung. Die 7,5 pak ist aber eigentlich ganz gut. Du darfst halt mit dem Ding auf keinen Fall an die Front sondern musst hinten lauern.

Die Matches sind die CW Kampagne und die startet erst am 10. läuft bis zum 20. Allerdings wird am nächsten WE dann schon Tier 6 Panzer benötigt um Spielen zu können. Aber ich denke mal, dass WG jetzt öfter sowas veranstalten wird damit auch nicht Profi Clans ne Chance haben.

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von einem Webauftritt unseres Clans? Wenn ja welche Domain würdet ihr vorschlagen? Allerdings kann ich gleich sagen Programmieren kann ich sowas nicht. Ich kann nur einen Webserver und ne Domain organisieren.


----------



## Dewid (9. Juni 2013)

Name: Bananenhammer

T1: nix, kann ich dann aber was kaufen
T2: Pz 35 t
T3: Pz 38 t, T82, StPzII
T4: T40, M3 Lee
T5: T1 Heavy, Wolverine

Hab schon 2011 gespielt (bis Tier 2) und jetzt wieder angefangen


----------



## Seven (9. Juni 2013)

Wie schauts jetzt mit morgen aus? Weiß jemand wie das abläuft?


----------



## winner961 (9. Juni 2013)

Keine. plan  


Also jetzt nochmal alle melden die morgen mitmachen wollen ich würde sagen wir treffen uns dann um 17:00 auf dem TS und beginnen zu spielen. 

Andere Vorschläge


----------



## Seven (9. Juni 2013)

Wann fangen die Gefechte den an?


----------



## Eiche (9. Juni 2013)

so grille gegönnt und erstmal enttäuscht über die viel kürzere reichweite im vergleich zur wespe mal ein frage die skills behält man auch wenn man teile wie geschützturm ändert dH die wirken dann auch dabei?


----------



## freakfish (9. Juni 2013)

Die Grille kann mit der großen Gun über die ganze Karte schiessen.
Die Skills bleiben natürlich


----------



## Danger23 (9. Juni 2013)

Wegen Morgen hab ich leider auch keinen detalierten Plan. Ich werde einfach morgen aus der Arbeit mal die CW Map öffnen und mal schauen ab wann man sich da wo anmelden kann. Ja ich werde so gegen 17 Uhr da sein. Ich hab bis 16.30 Dienst und je nach Verkehr kann es sein das ich erst kurz nach 17 Uhr da bin. Ich werde versuchen die ersten Matches ab 17 Uhr auszumachen. Und dann halt bis am Abend. Ich werde dazwischen zwar mal für eine Zeit nicht da sein aber ich sollte die meisten Matches spielen können. 

Ich werde morgen mal Details hier rein schreiben sobald ich mehr weiß. Leider ist auch von seiten Wargaming noch nicht alles zu erfahren.


----------



## ElGeuso (9. Juni 2013)

Die neue Clankrieg-Kampagne - Die erste Phase ist enthüllt | Hauptnachrichten | World of Tanks

Hier nochmal zum nachlesen. Mal schauen wie es wird.


----------



## Eiche (9. Juni 2013)

gibts eingetlich ein ingame chat wo ihr immer zu finden seid?


----------



## Danger23 (9. Juni 2013)

Ja ab 13 Uhr geht es los das hab ich gelesen. Aber wie es im Detail dann sein wird konnte ich trotzdem nicht lesen. Was passiert z.B. wenn man am ersten Tag nicht landen konnte. Darf man am zweiten Tag es nochmals versuchen mit Tier 2. Das ist nirgendwo zu lesen, aber einfach mal schauen.

@ zeffer: Wir spielen alle zusammen in einem Clan. Der Clan hat einen eigenen Clan Chat.


----------



## b0s (10. Juni 2013)

Da ich regulär arbeite wirds bei mit leider erst 18 uhr.
Hoffe wir werden trotzdem genug zum Beginn der Landung.


----------



## Danger23 (10. Juni 2013)

Das ist ja kein Problem. Man kann ja mehrere Landungsversuche unternehmen. Ich werde uns auch für mehrere Melden. Ich werde auch nicht bei jedem aktiv mitspielen können. Aber es werden schon genug Leute da sein.


----------



## Mattix (10. Juni 2013)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Das ist ja kein Problem. Man kann ja mehrere Landungsversuche unternehmen. Ich werde uns auch für mehrere Melden. Ich werde auch nicht bei jedem aktiv mitspielen können. Aber es werden schon genug Leute da sein.



Wenn möglich schau das du uns in ein paar von den "wichtigen Gebieten" anmelden kannst, wennst es schaffst. Dort gibts ja mehr Siegpunkte und pro Tag 6000 Gold.


----------



## Danger23 (10. Juni 2013)

Ja werde ich versuchen. Kann aber nichts versprechen. Die wollen sicher alle haben. Mal schauen ob es der Wot Server aushält wenn plötzlich alle auf die CW Map zugreifen.


----------



## freakfish (10. Juni 2013)

Würde lieber die kleineren nehmen... 
Afrika usw. 
Auf Europa werden wir zerlegt.


----------



## Danger23 (10. Juni 2013)

Ich werde einfach mehrere Anmelden. Irgendwo werden wir ja hoffentlich was reißen. Leider ist noch keine Anmeldung möglich. Mal schauen ab wann die CW Map geht.

So ein Update von meiner Seite. Ich hab uns für 3 Landungen angemeldet: Die erste beginnt um 18:00 Und zwar Oblast Murmans Map ist Polargebiet.
Um 19:00 folgt Haut-Uele mit der Map Drachenkamm. Um 20:00 kommt Nord-Bechar dran mit der Map Wadi.

Mehr konnte ich mal nicht anmelden da der frühste Start 18 Uhr ist und ich nicht zwei Landungen gleichzeit machen kann. Für das sind wir dann sicher zu wenige Spieler. Bin dafür wenn schon erobern dann schon ordentlich mit voller Kraft. Nicht vergessen heute dürfen nur Tier 1 Panzer ran.

An Der Landung um 19 Uhr kann ich voraussichtlich nicht mitspielen. Die um 20 Uhr sollte sich dann wieder ausgehen.


----------



## Mattix (10. Juni 2013)

Ich hoffe ich schaff es bis 18:00 Uhr nach Hause :/. Muss ich heut wohl ein bisserl früher gehn damit ich rechtzeitig da bin. Die anderen zwei gehn sich für mich auf jedenfall aus.
Jetzt müssen wir die Leute nur noch in de Pfanne haun. 

Edit: Gibts eigentlich eine Mindestanzahl an Spielern pro Gefecht?.


----------



## coroc (10. Juni 2013)

Sorry Leute, aber ich kann heute nicht, morgen nicht und erst am Mittwoch. Donnerstag auch, Freitag wieder nicht, und am Wochenende auch nicht


----------



## Robonator (10. Juni 2013)

Ich werd dann um 18 Uhr anwesend sein


----------



## Danger23 (10. Juni 2013)

Also Mindestanzahl gibt es keine. Das maximale ist 15. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube die Gefechte selbst starten erst um halb. Also das erste um 18:30 demnach. Ab 18 Uhr wird ausgelost wer überhaupt für die Landung starten darf wenn sich mehr als die Maximalzahl anmeldet. Mal schauen ob wir irgendwas hinbekommen. 

@ coroc: Kein Problem, ich kann ja auch nicht an allen Tagen.


----------



## coroc (10. Juni 2013)

Also, wenn die erst um halb starten könnte ich um 20.30 auch mitfahren, früher geht leider auf keinen Fall


----------



## Mattix (10. Juni 2013)

Oh mir ist gerade engefallen, dass ja pro Provinz bis zu 32 Clans angemeldet sein können. Folgt daraus das diese 32 Clans dann quasi ein Turnier um die Provinz spielen werden?
Weis da wer mehr?


----------



## Homerclon (10. Juni 2013)

Richtig, es wird ein Turnier gespielt.
Im KO-System, ohne Gruppenphase. Alle 30min startet die nächste Runde, so das man mind. 15 Minuten Zeit hat zur "Vorbereitung".
Wenn ein Clan nicht zur Startzeit bereit ist, dann wird das Gefecht Kampflos verloren, bzw. startet mit weniger Spieler.

Wer gegen wen spielt wird zufällig entschieden.


----------



## Danger23 (10. Juni 2013)

Ja so hab ich das auch verstanden. Daher kann es auch sein, das wir nicht alle Landungen erfolgreich spielen können. Derzeit sieht die Landung für 20 Uhr am besten aus. Da sind wir alleine angemeldet. Die Landung um 18 Uhr hat derzeit 11 gemeldete Clans und die um 19 Uhr hat 17 gemeldete Clans. Das heißt die um 20 Uhr schaut derzeit am besten aus. Ist aber halt auch eine nicht gerade wertvolle Provinz aber das sollte uns egal sein.


----------



## Robonator (10. Juni 2013)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Ja so hab ich das auch verstanden. Daher kann es auch sein, das wir nicht alle Landungen erfolgreich spielen können. Derzeit sieht die Landung für 20 Uhr am besten aus. Da sind wir alleine angemeldet. Die Landung um 18 Uhr hat derzeit 11 gemeldete Clans und die um 19 Uhr hat 17 gemeldete Clans. Das heißt die um 20 Uhr schaut derzeit am besten aus. Ist aber halt auch eine nicht gerade wertvolle Provinz aber das sollte uns egal sein.


 
Dann sollte es vielleicht so gegen 17-18 Uhr nochmal nen Statusbericht geben wie es dann aussieht. 
Wenn für 18 Uhr dann auch keiner da ist, dann nutz ich die Zeit anders


----------



## coroc (10. Juni 2013)

Noch ein kleines Update wegen heute abend: Ich hab nochmal geguckt: Ich bin bis 8 weg. Wenn ich mich beeile bin ich um 20.20 am PC...Ich hoffe das reicht.


----------



## KornDonat (10. Juni 2013)

Oh hab das ganz vergessen das das heute ist xD
Bin aber auch dabei verpass ich halt ein wenig was von der Microsoft Pressekonferenz ^^

Edit: Für Tier 1 hab ich nur ne 59% Crew ich hoffe mal das mir die nicht zum Verhängnis wird :/


----------



## Danger23 (10. Juni 2013)

Ich werde hier sowieso regelmässig einen Statusbericht bzgl. der Landungen abgeben. das nächste Update wird es so gegen 17:20 geben da ich mich jetzt von der Arbeit am Heimweg mache.

@Korndonat: Das wird uns schon nicht zum Verhängnis werden. Ich hab zwar ne 100% Crew aber die Crew alleine gibt ja nicht den Ausschlag.


----------



## Mattix (10. Juni 2013)

Also wenn es mit den 11 Clans beim 18:00 Uhr Termin bleibt könnte sich der und der um 20:00 Uhr ausgehen.
Eventuell kann man ja auch noch schauen welche Provinzen noch garkeine Clans angemeldet hat und die mit 1 Spieler besetzen und die alleine holen.


----------



## noname1997 (10. Juni 2013)

Bin mi rnicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube man braucht mindestens einen Kommandanten, um einen Kampf zu starten.


----------



## KornDonat (10. Juni 2013)

noname1997 schrieb:


> Bin mi rnicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube man braucht mindestens einen Kommandanten, um einen Kampf zu starten.


 
Nope braucht man nicht, irgendeiner ausm Clan reicht.


----------



## Danger23 (10. Juni 2013)

Also Update für CW: Für 18 Uhr sind jetzt 14 Clans angemeldet. Karte ist Polargebiet und Cluster ist EU2. Ich gehe mal davon aus das wir ja nicht gegen alle Spielen müssen also sollte es bis 20 Uhr eigentlich machbar sein.
Für 19 Uhr sind 20 Clans angemeldet. Karte ist Drachenkamm und Cluster ist EU1. Für 20 Uhr sind 6 Clans angemeldet. Karte ist Wadi und Cluster ist EU2.


----------



## Robonator (10. Juni 2013)

Also fahrne wir jetzt um 18 uhr und um 20 Uhr oder wie ist das?


----------



## KornDonat (10. Juni 2013)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Also Update für CW: Für 18 Uhr sind jetzt 14 Clans angemeldet. Karte ist Polargebiet und Cluster ist EU2. Ich gehe mal davon aus das wir ja nicht gegen alle Spielen müssen also sollte es bis 20 Uhr eigentlich machbar sein.
> Für 19 Uhr sind 20 Clans angemeldet. Karte ist Drachenkamm und Cluster ist EU1. Für 20 Uhr sind 6 Clans angemeldet. Karte ist Wadi und Cluster ist EU2.


 
Müssen wir dann halt schauen wie das Zeitlich alles passt


----------



## Danger23 (10. Juni 2013)

Wir fangen mal um 18 Uhr an hätte ich gesagt. Dann werden wir ja sehen wie es sich ausgeht. Ich kann leider zwischen 19:20 und ca. 20:30 halt leider nicht mitfahren.


----------



## freakfish (10. Juni 2013)

Haben wir überhaupt einen Feldkommandanten ?


----------



## Robonator (10. Juni 2013)

freakfish schrieb:


> Haben wir überhaupt einen Feldkommandanten ?


KornDonat isn Feldkommandant.


----------



## KornDonat (10. Juni 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> KornDonat isn Feldkommandant.


 
Jop


----------



## Robonator (10. Juni 2013)

Wäre dann auch nice, wenn alle die um 18 Uhr dann mitmachen, auch so langsam ins TS kommen würden


----------



## Danger23 (10. Juni 2013)

Ja das wäre echt toll


----------



## b0s (10. Juni 2013)

Bin jetzt aufm heimweg, hoffe 18:15 h reicht *hetz*


----------



## Danger23 (10. Juni 2013)

1. Match für CW beginnt um 19:22! EU Cluster 2. Map ist Karelien. Wir sind im Viertelfinale. Es besteht auch die Möglichkeit wenn wir gut fighten einen speziellen Panzer zu gewinnen. Und zwar den M60.


----------



## b0s (10. Juni 2013)

1. Match gewonnen! 12:0 
Map Karelia
Modus: Standard

nächstes Match: 19:52 Uhr


----------



## b0s (10. Juni 2013)

> Clan Wars: Karelia, landing, Semifinal
> Complete: Montag, 10. Juni 2013 20:04:53
> [EXLX] eXtreme DeluXX vs. [-LTU-] Lithuania United
> Victory!



2. Match gewonnen!  - 15:5
Map: Karelia
Modus: Standard



Edit: sry, Doppelpost




> Clan Wars: Karelia, landing, Final
> Complete: Montag, 10. Juni 2013 20:37:57
> [EXLX] eXtreme DeluXX vs. [POD] Pipe of Destiny
> Defeat


3. Match verloren!  - 10:11 durch cap 
Map: Karelia
Modus: Standard


----------



## Danger23 (10. Juni 2013)

Gratuliere. Sch** PC hat sich aufgehängt deswegen war ich fürs Finale zu spät ;( und jetzt muss ich essen mit meiner Frau.


----------



## b0s (10. Juni 2013)

b0s schrieb:


> 3. Match verloren!  - 10:11 durch cap
> Map: Karelia
> Modus: Standard



War ne reichlich abgezockte Taktik. Sie haben 10 Minuten in der (südlichen) Base gecampt und gewartet bis wir uns ganz langsam drangetastet haben. Dann kamen die ersten Schlagabtausche und die Lage war recht ausgeglichen mit leichtem Vorteil für uns. Dann haben Sie über die andere (nördliche) Flanke gerusht und unsere 3 Posten dort überrant und dann zu 3. in den letzten 60 Seks gecapt.


----------



## b0s (10. Juni 2013)

> Clan Wars: Northern Béchar, landing, 1/4 Final
> Complete: Montag, 10. Juni 2013 21:00:22
> [CSFR] Česká a Slovenská Federativní Republika vs. [EXLX] eXtreme DeluXX
> Victory!



Gewonnen! 15:7
Map: Sand River / Wadi
Modus: Standard

Neue Landung, neues Glück .


----------



## coroc (10. Juni 2013)

Sehr gut  Ab Mittwoch kann ich auch dabei sein, morgen gehts ganz schlecht


----------



## b0s (10. Juni 2013)

> Clan Wars: Northern Béchar, landing, Semifinal
> Complete: Montag, 10. Juni 2013 21:26:37
> [PEC] Romanov vs. [EXLX] eXtreme DeluXX
> Victory!



Gewonnen - 1:0 durch Zerstörung 

Nächstes Gefecht: 21:52 Uhr





> Clan Wars: Northern Béchar, landing, Final
> Complete: Montag, 10. Juni 2013 21:59:04
> [CSOP] Československá ocelová pěst. vs. [EXLX] eXtreme DeluXX
> Defeat



Verloren durch cap


----------



## Seeefe (10. Juni 2013)

Sry das ich heut nicht konnte, morgen steht ne NL Klausur bevor und Donnerstag Englisch, wobei Englisch kein Problem darstellt. 

Werde aufjedenfall versuchen ab Morgen dabei zu sein!

Und Gratz zu den Siegen!


----------



## Robonator (10. Juni 2013)

Die Siege bringen uns halt nix ohne das Finale zu gewinnen :/


----------



## KornDonat (10. Juni 2013)

Im großen und ganzen haben wir uns aber nicht schlecht geschlagen, vielleicht klappt das ja morgen besser


----------



## Robonator (10. Juni 2013)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Im großen und ganzen haben wir uns aber nicht schlecht geschlagen, vielleicht klappt das ja morgen besser


 
Das stimmt, lief gut und grade das letzte Battle war ja einfach nur Patch.
T2 dürfte sehr interessant werden.


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (11. Juni 2013)

Kann man noch mit einsteigen?!


----------



## Robonator (11. Juni 2013)

oldsqlCrazy schrieb:


> Kann man noch mit einsteigen?!


 
Na klar, sei morgen einfach anwesend


----------



## Danger23 (11. Juni 2013)

Heute geht es in die zweite Runde. Da ich leider heute Spätschicht habe und erst um 23 Uhr heim komme könnt ihr euch überlegen ob ich für euch eine Landung ausmachen soll oder ob ihr euch selbst eine Aussuchen wollt. Zumindest der Vizekommandant sollte ja die Möglichkeit haben auf der CW Map eine Landung auszumachen. 

Selber aktiv mitspielen kann ich wohl erst am Freitag wieder. Da hab ich dann frei.


----------



## b0s (11. Juni 2013)

Wir sollten heute in jedem Fall auch in die Matches jemanden reinsetzen, wo wir nicht vollzählig kämpfen können, um ein technisches Unentschieden (beide Seiten nicht anwesend) zu vermeiden.


----------



## uka (11. Juni 2013)

Mein Premium Pz II steht bereit  , T18 auch falls ich in nen Gefecht gehen soll wo es nur gegen Bots geht . 

Gruß


----------



## Danger23 (11. Juni 2013)

Ich kann eh nicht viele Matches ausmachen. Da ich ja erst warten muss bis die Steine wieder einsatzfähig ist. Stellt euch mal auf 20 Uhr ein für den Start der CW ein.


----------



## uka (11. Juni 2013)

Ich werde da sein . Freu mich schon, war ja recht spaßig .

Bzgl. Livestream @ Maddin - geht leider aktuell nen bissel auf die CPU, ansonsten würde ich es ja machen . Hab mal bei Sysprofile meine Leitungsdaten aktualisiert .
http://www.sysprofile.de/id44425


----------



## Seeefe (11. Juni 2013)

Wie spät den heute?


----------



## uka (11. Juni 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Wie spät den heute?


 
Ab 20 Uhr geht es ca. los, also am besten schon 19:30 / 19:40 Uhr im TS sein .

Gruß


----------



## Seeefe (11. Juni 2013)

uka schrieb:


> Ab 20 Uhr geht es ca. los, also am besten schon 19:30 / 19:40 Uhr im TS sein .
> 
> Gruß


 
Ok 

Kann mir noch jemand die TS Daten sagen?  Hab PC neu aufgesetzt und jetzt sind meine TS Server weg 

Aber bevor ich hier sage ich bin da und bin dann doch nicht da, kann ich nicht zu 100% versprechen da zu sein :x aber ich denke heut kann ich euch unterstützen!


----------



## freakfish (11. Juni 2013)

Adresse:93.90.180.186

Kein PW und kein Port.

Freundin kommt jeden moment von der Arbeit bin dann auch ab 19 Uhr circa verfügbar.

Kurz ne Auflistung welche Panzer man so grundsätzlich gebrauchen kann:

Arty: Bison, T57, BS
Scout: M2 Light, T2 Light, BT-2
Heavy: Pz II, Micromaus, Hotchkiss
TD: T18

PS: Ich stelle ein T18, M2 Light u. Bison zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiny49 (11. Juni 2013)

Ich stelle eine Micromaus zur Verfügung, wenn ich denn dann da bin. Aber naja... mal sehen ob





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zur Verfügung stehen wird


----------



## Seven (11. Juni 2013)

Wir sollten auf jeden fall ein paar schnelle Panzer dabei haben. Nicht das lle mit der MicroMaus kommen... ^^

Ich werde wohl MicroMaus fahren, könnte aber auch nen T18 stellen. Werden wir dann ja sehen was fehlt. Ich vermute ja des der T18 heute recht häufig benutzt wird, vorallem mit der Derp.


----------



## KornDonat (11. Juni 2013)

Ich werd wohl mit dem Tetrarch oder den Premium T2 Light fahren


----------



## Robonator (11. Juni 2013)

Ich werd dann wohl entweder T18 oder Hotchkiss fahren, wobei ich immoment eher bei der Hotch bin


----------



## KornDonat (11. Juni 2013)

Ok hab schlechte Nachrichten bei mir klappt es heute Abend um 20 Uhr nicht bin wohl vermutlich erst wieder ab 21 Uhr zu Hause.


----------



## Seven (11. Juni 2013)

Mhh das ist natürlich schade. Hoffe wir finden Ersatz.


----------



## ElGeuso (11. Juni 2013)

Pz2, Minimaus und T18 hab ich zur Verfügung. Ich denke wir sollten heute eine Minimaus in der Basis lassen, damit wir nicht wieder ausgekontert werden. Wenn wir dann zu vierzehnt nicht gewinnen, werden wir es zu fünfzehnt wahrscheinlich auch nicht.


----------



## uka (11. Juni 2013)

Muss dann noch jemand Feldkommandant bekommen? Biete mich gerne an  (muss mich damit dann noch beschäftigen) oder geht das auch so?


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (11. Juni 2013)

T2 Light wäre Einsatzbereit


----------



## Danger23 (11. Juni 2013)

@ uka: Es geht auch so. Wir haben wohl heute am Abend 1-3 Vizes dabei und 1 Feldkommandant. Ich kann dir aber gerne noch Feldkommandant zusätzlich geben. Brauch aber dein Ingame Nick. Da ich auf der Arbeit bin habe ich gerade die Liste nicht bei der Hand wer wie wo heißt.

Nicht wundern, ich melde euch erst sehr knapp für ein Gefecht an, das hat den Grund, dass ich erstens die Spielmarken erst sehr kurz davor bekomme und auch um zu schauen wo die wenigsten angemeldet sind.


----------



## Robonator (11. Juni 2013)

Danger23 schrieb:


> @ uka: Es geht auch so. Wir haben wohl heute am Abend 1-3 Vizes dabei und 1 Feldkommandant. Ich kann dir aber gerne noch Feldkommandant zusätzlich geben. Brauch aber dein Ingame Nick. Da ich auf der Arbeit bin habe ich gerade die Liste nicht bei der Hand wer wie wo heißt.
> 
> Nicht wundern, ich melde euch erst sehr knapp für ein Gefecht an, das hat den Grund, dass ich erstens die Spielmarken erst sehr kurz davor bekomme und auch um zu schauen wo die wenigsten angemeldet sind.


 
Unser Feldkommandant ist nicht anwesend. 
Ich wäre übrigens auch dafür das Seven mal ne Beförderung bekommt. War gut was er gestern geleistet hat


----------



## Danger23 (11. Juni 2013)

Ok, dann ist trotzdem ein Feldkommandant anwesend sollte Seven da sein. Hab ihn befördert zum Feldkommandanten.


----------



## cholmar (11. Juni 2013)

sorry, dass ich so bei euch reinschnei !

seid ihr auch auf T3 bzw. T4 Karten unterwegs? wäre es mal möglich, dass ich mich da bei euch anhängen kann?


----------



## Robonator (11. Juni 2013)

cholmar schrieb:


> sorry, dass ich so bei euch reinschnei !
> 
> seid ihr auch auf T3 bzw. T4 Karten unterwegs? wäre es mal möglich, dass ich mich da bei euch anhängen kann?


 
T3 kommt morgen, T4 übermorgen


----------



## Danger23 (11. Juni 2013)

Morgen ist auch noch T2 wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Es ist jeder Tier jetzt zwei Tage lang dran.


----------



## Robonator (11. Juni 2013)

> Wir hoffen euch gefallen Stufe II-Gefechte. Wir möchten euch daran erinnern, dass am 12. Juni das Stufenlimit auf III erhöht wird.


Nöp morgen ist T3


----------



## Danger23 (11. Juni 2013)

Ok na dann. Anscheinend hab ich mich irgendwie vertan. So um 20 Uhr kann ich euch dann endlich anmelden für CW. Dann hab ich wieder Spielmarken.
Anscheinend gibt es einen Bug. Ich hab den Clan mehrmals für eine Landung angemeldet die Meldung bekommen das wir angemeldet sind aber dann tut sich nichts.


----------



## uka (12. Juni 2013)

Nun gut war ja nix gestern ..

daher hoffe ich das wir heute können . Wäre es sinnvoll, ein Match zu um 19 Uhr zu starten und dann für 20 Uhr eins mit vollen 15 Landungsmarken? 

Aktuell haben wir ja die max. Anzahl und ich finde wir sollten an 2 Stellen versuchen ran zu kommen. Wenn wir noch ein paar Leute Reserve haben vielleicht ne Handvoll Marken an irgend nen kleines Gebiet um mittels technischem Sieg weiter zu kommen?

Gruß 

uka


----------



## Danger23 (12. Juni 2013)

Ja ich werde in kürze zwei Landungen ausmachen. Man kann nicht ein paar Marken setzen, man muss die vollen 15 für eine Landung einsetzen. Aber der Versuch an zwei Stellen ist auf jeden Fall ne gute Idee.
Das es gestern nicht geklappt hat tut mir leid. War mein Fehler. Heute sollte das ganze dann besser laufen.


----------



## Mattix (12. Juni 2013)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Ja ich werde in kürze zwei Landungen ausmachen. Man kann nicht ein paar Marken setzen, man muss die vollen 15 für eine Landung einsetzen. Aber der Versuch an zwei Stellen ist auf jeden Fall ne gute Idee.
> Das es gestern nicht geklappt hat tut mir leid. War mein Fehler. Heute sollte das ganze dann besser laufen.



Schau halt vielleicht das die 2 Landungen sofern sie möglich sind nah bei einander sind. So könnten wir dann versuchen die zu verbinden und sie vielleicht leichter verteidigen.


----------



## Danger23 (12. Juni 2013)

So ich hab zwei Landungen ausgemacht in Afrika. Diese sind nur durch zwei Länder getrennt. 
Um 19:00 Uhr (Schlachtbeginn 19:30) Landung in Westkamerun. Map ist El Halluf und Server EU1.
Um 20:00 Uhr (Schlachtbeginn 20:30) Landung in Delta. Map ist Bergpass und Server EU1.

Mal schauen. Vielleicht schaffe ich es heute bei der einen oder anderen Schlacht dabei zu sein. Werde mal versuchen früher von der Arbeit heim zu kommen.


----------



## coroc (12. Juni 2013)

Heute bin ich dabei  Ich jkann nur den T18 bieten...


----------



## Mattix (12. Juni 2013)

Heute wird schon T3 gefahren. Also wennst T3 Panzer hast passt das.


----------



## coroc (12. Juni 2013)

Dann muss ich nochmal gucken ^^

Was gibts auf T3 denn gutes?


----------



## Danger23 (12. Juni 2013)

Ich hab keine Ahnung was auf T3 wirklich gut ist. Ich hab den komischen Cruiser MK IV oder wie der heißt der Briten. Der scheint ne ganz gute Kanone zu haben. Zumindest wenn man mit Gold schießt. Ich denke der Marder II könnte auch noch ganz gut sein. Der AMX 38 ist glaub ich auch T3. Der könnte auch ganz ok sein, da er durch seine Form doch etliches bouncen lässt.


----------



## uka (12. Juni 2013)

T82 | TD mit Derp-Gun guter Schaden
Marder II | TD recht genau, wenn er dir gut liegt
MTLS-1G14 | Heavy-Ersatz mit Autoloader, wenn du ihn hast
Pz.Kpfw. I Ausf. C | als schneller DD und Scout
AMX 38 | als Heavy-Ersatz


----------



## freakfish (12. Juni 2013)

Sonst kann man auch den T-15 bzw. Locust auch als Scout empfehlen 
Arty Su-26 oder M37.

Sonst M2 Medium mit der Derp. Auch noch brauchbar


----------



## Seeefe (12. Juni 2013)

denke heut abend dürfts bei mir auch klappen


----------



## coroc (12. Juni 2013)

Marder 2 oder T 82 mit Howitzer, ich tendiere zum T 82 ^^


----------



## uka (12. Juni 2013)

Ich rolle mit dem T82 an .


----------



## Danger23 (12. Juni 2013)

T 82. 
Für die Landung um 19 Uhr sind derzeit 25 Clans angemeldet. Für die Landung um 20 Uhr 59.


----------



## coroc (12. Juni 2013)

Ich auch, T 82...

Das könnte ein langer abend werden ^^


----------



## Danger23 (12. Juni 2013)

Ja das schaut so aus. Achso, ich hab nicht den T82. Ich hab nur gemeint statt den Marder den T82 zu nehmen. Ich hab den Cruiser MK IV mit Goldmuni und 100er Crew.


----------



## Seeefe (12. Juni 2013)

Welchen Panzer könnte man denn noch gebrauchen?


----------



## Danger23 (12. Juni 2013)

Der AMX 38 könnte ganz gut als Heavy zu gebrauchen sein und natürlich ne Arty.


----------



## NuTSkuL (12. Juni 2013)

Nabend die Herren,
bin zwar seit einigen Monden nicht mehr wirklich aktiv bei WoT gewesen, meine Skills habe ich jedoch nicht ganz verloren.
Da ich von 'garnicht' jedoch wieder liebend gerne zu 'gelegendlich' wechseln würde, frage ich nun Euch!

Findet man bei Euch unterschlupf, wenn man ab und an (Aufgrund von Schichten jedoch leider nicht permanent) gerne mal ne private Runde mitspielen würde? 

Was Habe ich zu bieten?...
-AMX 13-90
-M46 Patton
-KT
-T29
-JgPanther
-die 3 M4 Tanks
-KV-2
-GW Panther
-Churchill III (Prem Tank)
-diverse kleinere/Meds

Natürlich gerne mit TS

Nick is der selbe wie hier im Forum...evtl hat mich der ein oder andere auch noch in der Liste 

btw: Hab noch 1610 Gold


----------



## Seven (12. Juni 2013)

Jungs wo bleibt ihr alle?  kommt ma online!


----------



## freakfish (12. Juni 2013)

Invite ist raus Nutskul


----------



## NuTSkuL (12. Juni 2013)

@ freakfish
For Sure? Hab nix bekommen


----------



## freakfish (12. Juni 2013)

Du musst dich mit deinen Account-Daten auf World of Tanks einloggen und dort auf den Brief klicken!

Sonst komm ins Teamspeak, wenn du Probleme haben solltest 93.90.180.186


----------



## NuTSkuL (12. Juni 2013)

HAHA, verdammt  War dat schon immer so? 

edit: woohoo, habs geschafft. Danke für die Hilfe.
Melde mich nacher wieder. muss jetzt nurmal schnell weg


----------



## Danger23 (12. Juni 2013)

Ja das war immer schon so  ich bin noch in der Arbeit. Werde aber dann später Online kommen.


----------



## b0s (12. Juni 2013)

1. Kampf des Abends


> Clan Wars: Western Cameroon, landing, 1/32 Final
> Complete: Mittwoch, 12. Juni 2013 19:46:47
> [PLGS] Polish Gamers Squad vs. [EXLX] eXtreme DeluXX
> Victory!



Sieg durch Vernichtung - 8 : 1

Gegner war nicht vollzählig 

2. Kampf des Abends


> Clan Wars: Western Cameroon, landing, 1/16 Final
> Complete: Mittwoch, 12. Juni 2013 20:26:52
> [EXLX] eXtreme DeluXX vs. [-B-S-] Black Sheeps
> Victory!



Sieg durch Vernichtung - 12:10


3. Kampf des Abends


> Clan Wars: Western Cameroon, landing, 1/8 Final
> Complete: Mittwoch, 12. Juni 2013 20:48:31
> [DAHIS] DIVISION ACORAZADA HISPANIA vs. [EXLX] eXtreme DeluXX
> Victory!



Sieg durch Vernichtung - 15:7


5. Kampf des Abends


> Clan Wars: Western Cameroon, landing, 1/4 Final
> Complete: Mittwoch, 12. Juni 2013 21:26:35
> [EXLX] eXtreme DeluXX vs. [36DKP] 36. Dywizja Kawalerii Pancernej
> Victory!



Sieg durch Vernichtung in letzter Minute - 15:10


6. Kampf des Abends


> Clan Wars: Western Cameroon, landing, Semifinal
> Complete: Mittwoch, 12. Juni 2013 21:47:43
> [EXLX] eXtreme DeluXX vs. [34PP] 34 Pułk Pancerny
> Victory!



Klarster Sieg des Abends - 15:4


7. Kampf des Abends


> Clan Wars: Western Cameroon, landing, Final
> Complete: Mittwoch, 12. Juni 2013 22:24:04
> [EXLX] eXtreme DeluXX vs. [_D-W_] Dark Warriors
> Defeat



ausgeschieden


----------



## Danger23 (12. Juni 2013)

Gratuliere trotzdem zu der genialen Leistung. Schade das es im Finale wieder nicht gereicht hat. Morgen der nächste Versuch.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Juni 2013)

Bin morgen wieder dabei, dann rocken wir die Bude 
Hat heute viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## freakfish (13. Juni 2013)

Danger könntest du dir dieses mal bitte die Ratings der Clans vorher auf Noobmeter anschauen, bevor du uns anmeldest?

Dieser Polen Clan hatte gestern 2000WN6er im Schnitt und war professionell.


----------



## Danger23 (13. Juni 2013)

Ok ich werde mir die Ratings ansehen. Ich befürchte nur, dass die Besitzer meistens eher professionelle Clans sind. Und was die Gegner bis zum Finale betrifft, kann man sich bis 20 Uhr anmelden. Das heißt da kann ich leider nur bedingt sagen welche Gegner auftauchen werden.
Die einzige Landung wo der Besitzer Clan jetzt nicht so stark aussieht ist die Provinz Al-Buhaira. Der Clan dort ist: -GPS-. Kann bitte noch jemand Checken was er davon hält? 
Oder einfach einen kurzen Vorschlag bezüglich der Landung machen? 
Ich würde dann so gegen 18 Uhr dann die Anmeldung für die Landung machen.
*
*


----------



## KornDonat (13. Juni 2013)

Ist heute wieder Tier 3 ?


----------



## uka (13. Juni 2013)

Jo!


----------



## KornDonat (13. Juni 2013)

Na Super -.-
Hab gestern noch den AMX 38 wieder verkauft da ich dachte das heute dann Tier 4 ist ^^ Naja muss ich mir den halt noch mal kaufen.


----------



## freakfish (13. Juni 2013)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 
Wurde übrigens auch mehrfach im ts3 wiederholt 

PS: Ja das mit GPS kannst du gerne machen. Wenn sich nicht 1 millionen dort anmelden. Schauen wir mal


----------



## Danger23 (13. Juni 2013)

Gut dann werde ich uns dann dort anmelden. was für einen Tier 3 Panzer zur Unterstützung braucht ihr noch. Kann mir jeden mit einer 100er Crew zu legen muss nur wissen was gebraucht wird. 

Derzeit sind dort 17 Clans angemeldet. Karte ist Flugplatz und Server EU1. Startzeit ca. 19:30.


----------



## freakfish (13. Juni 2013)

Artys, soweit du sie fahren kannst 

SU-26, M37


----------



## Danger23 (13. Juni 2013)

Hab zwar schon eine weile nicht mehr Arty gespielt aber hab mir mal die M37 gekauft. Kann mich ja jetzt mal ein wenig einspielen mit dem Teil.


----------



## Robonator (13. Juni 2013)

Ich muss gucken ob ich es rechtzeitig schaffe heute. Hab so gegen 17:30Uhr nen Vorstellungsgespräch und keine Ahnugn wie lang das dauert


----------



## ElGeuso (13. Juni 2013)

Hab mir auch die M37 noch gekauft.


----------



## Seven (13. Juni 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich muss gucken ob ich es rechtzeitig schaffe heute. Hab so gegen 17:30Uhr nen Vorstellungsgespräch und keine Ahnugn wie lang das dauert


 
Das kann dir doch UNMÖGLICH wichtiger sein als WoT??? 

Viel Glück


----------



## Danger23 (13. Juni 2013)

@ Robonator: Viel Glück für dein Vorstellungsgespräch. Wenn du da bist, bist du da. Das passt dann schon.


----------



## Seven (13. Juni 2013)

So ich kann leider Freitag und wohl auch Samstag leider nicht. Umzug... Sorry . Bei T5 sollte ich also wieder dabei sein. Wie es Samstag aussieht wird sich zeigen. Eventuell(!) bin ich abends wieder zuhause.


----------



## KornDonat (13. Juni 2013)

freakfish schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil
> Wurde übrigens auch mehrfach im ts3 wiederholt
> 
> PS: Ja das mit GPS kannst du gerne machen. Wenn sich nicht 1 millionen dort anmelden. Schauen wir mal


 
Als ob ich irgendwas lesen bzw. zu hören würde


----------



## Danger23 (13. Juni 2013)

Ich hab uns dort angemeldet. Mal schauen ob wir irgend eine Chance haben. Allerdings hab ich nicht allzu viel Hoffnung. Das Problem ist, das auf den ganzen Landungszonen mittlerweile sehr gute Clans sitzen. Von daher wird es schwer sein etwas zu erreichen. Ich habe ja gehofft das WG für die Dauer der ersten Phase die ganze Mal alles Landungszone lässt. So hab ich das nämlich auch in der Ankündigung verstanden.


----------



## ElGeuso (13. Juni 2013)

Ich fände es halt auch gut, wenn man für Siege was bekommen würde. Schließlich haben wir einige Siege eingefahren, aber am Schluss steht man halt mit nichts da. Wenigstens einen Exp Bonus könnten sie geben.


----------



## Robonator (13. Juni 2013)

Hurr Flugplatz ist eine grässlich, grausame Map.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Juni 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hurr Flugplatz ist eine grässlich, grausame Map.


 
Bei mir ist es eine Hassliebe mit der Map ( ähnlich wie mit WoT allgemein )


----------



## Robonator (13. Juni 2013)

Für T4 wäre die SU-5 eventuell auch ganz nützlich, wegen dem sehr hohen Richtbereich und der schnellen Feuerrate. 
Ansonsten evtl. ne SU-85B da sie mit 130mm pen und 160dmg auch übel reinhaut.
Mathilda wird wohl useless sein da sie kaum Damage macht, langsam ist und die meisten wohl eh mit Gold ballern werden. 

Ich würde mich mit SU-85b oder mit der Franz-Premiumarty anbieten.
Die Franzenarty kommt mit Ansetzer wohl auf ca 8 Sec. Nachladezeit. Dazu ist sie recht genau und ich denke mit ner 100er Besatzung bekomm ich die Nachladezeit noch weiter runter 
Alternativ hab ich auch noch nen T40 mit Derp.


----------



## KornDonat (13. Juni 2013)

Ich werde wohl mit dem Pz 3 fahren sofern ich morgen Zeit habe. Für Tier 5 hab ich die Franzen Arty


----------



## b0s (14. Juni 2013)

Ich hab nix inner garage könnte aber aus folgender Auswahl kaufen:
M7 arty
Pz 3
T28
SU-85B


----------



## Danger23 (14. Juni 2013)

Ich hab einen voll ausgebauten t28 zu bieten.


----------



## Mattix (14. Juni 2013)

Ich könnte anbieten:

T-28 voll ausgebaut + 75% Crew
M5 Stuart voll ausgebaut + 75% Crew
M7 Priest voll ausgebaut + 75% Crew

Bei Bedarf könnte ich noch andere Panzer kaufen sollte es nodwendig sein.


----------



## freakfish (14. Juni 2013)

Wir brauchen auf jeden Fall noch Matilda's (2-3) zum blocken. Und mehr Pz-3.
Ich kenne die Geschichte ganz gut aus dem Kompanie fahren, mit den Matildas kann man sehr gut blocken. Matilda ist nicht useless weil sie alle 1,9 Sek ne Rumpel raushaut und man damit sehr gut Fokus Fire und Tracken kann usw.
Und gut ist die Kanone auch.
Wenn ihr die nicht mögt nimm ich halt eine.

Einen guten T50 fahrer brauchen wir auch noch. (Hab leider kein)


----------



## coroc (14. Juni 2013)

Ich hätte einen T 50, aber erstens weiß ich nicht, ob ich gut damit bin , weil ich den eigentlich nur zum Fun fahren, und zweitens hab ich, wenn ich Glück hab ab 20.30 Zeit...


----------



## uka (14. Juni 2013)

Ich hab die Matilda. Ist genau mein Ding, langsam und gepanzert .


----------



## BaueROG (14. Juni 2013)

Ich könnte mir nen t-50 kaufen, weiß nich wie gut ich damit bin, bin den ewig nichmehr gefahren :/ sonst könnte vllt ein hetzer mit derp und goldmuni was sein?


----------



## Danger23 (14. Juni 2013)

So mal die Daten für die heutige Landung: Ort ist Krim. Karte Südküste, Server EU1. Besitzer sind Panzerknacker-X PZK-X.


----------



## Eiche (14. Juni 2013)

grille 84% vollbestückung und nachlade skill und das ts Problem wurde auch minimiert


----------



## Seeefe (14. Juni 2013)

Danger23 schrieb:


> So mal die Daten für die heutige Landung: Ort ist Krim. Karte Südküste, Server EU1. Besitzer sind Panzerknacker-X PZK-X.



gegen die haben wir gestern doch verloren :o :x


----------



## uka (14. Juni 2013)

Evtl. noch ne 2te Landung wenn wir Pech wie gestern haben?


----------



## Robonator (14. Juni 2013)

Panzerknacker-X ist doch der Nebenclan von denen oder nicht?


----------



## Danger23 (14. Juni 2013)

Ne sind nicht die selben wie gestern. Ist wohl ein Unterclan von denen oder so. Das gestern waren die Panzerknacker. Naja, bringen wir genügend Spieler für ne zweite Landung zusammen? Gestern hätte uns eine zweite Landung auch  nichts geholfen da wir ja gerade die 15 zusammen bekommen haben und wir ja gleichzeitig noch ein anderes Spiel hätten Spielen müssen. 

Das Problem was sich schön langsam stellt. An allen Landungsstellen sitzen mittlerweile sehr gute Clans. Das war einer der schwächsten den ich finden konnte.


----------



## Danger23 (15. Juni 2013)

Sorry für Doppelpost:

Wie schaut es mit heute aus, soll ich uns wieder wo anmelden? Ich kann heute am Abend allerdings nicht.

Tut mir auch leid wegen gestern, dass ich plötzlich weg war. Hatte einen DSL Ausfall.


----------



## BaueROG (15. Juni 2013)

Ich kann heute Abend auch nicht.. :/


----------



## b0s (15. Juni 2013)

Bei mir siehts auch eher schlecht aus.


----------



## freakfish (15. Juni 2013)

Melde uns einfach wieder in einem schwächeren Bereich an. Wenn wir zu wenige sind, treten wir halt nicht an und gut ist 
Kriegen ja wieder neue Tokens täglich. 

PS: Bitte erst um 20:00 Uhr dieses mal!


----------



## Danger23 (15. Juni 2013)

Ok mach ich. Hab einen "schwachen" Gegner gefunden. Landungszone Oblast Kaliningrad. Besitzer: Nat0 Map: Siegfriedlinie Server: EU2 Zeit: 19:30


----------



## KornDonat (15. Juni 2013)

Heute bin ich denn auch wieder dabei


----------



## Eiche (15. Juni 2013)

win 6vs7
win 9vs11

edit antanzen noch15min bis match


----------



## freakfish (15. Juni 2013)

Leider rausgeflogen mit 9 vs 15


----------



## Robonator (15. Juni 2013)

Schade. Konnte leider nicht, war auf einem Geburtstag. ^^


----------



## Danger23 (16. Juni 2013)

Ja sorry ich konnte gestern nicht. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob ich es heute schaffe. Meine Mutter feiert Geburtstag. 

So Landungszone ist: Kurland Besitzer: 9-TD Map: Ruinberg Server: EU1 Zeit: 19:30

Sollte ich nicht dabei sein wünsche ich euch schon mal viel Glück.


----------



## KornDonat (16. Juni 2013)

Ich weiß auch noch nicht ob ich heute Zeit hab.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juni 2013)

Ich bin heute da


----------



## Seeefe (17. Juni 2013)

heute ist t5?


----------



## KornDonat (17. Juni 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> heute ist t5?


 
Jop, wurde auch so langsam Zeit ^^ Endlich kann ich mal wieder ein Tank mit 100% Crew im CW fahren


----------



## Danger23 (17. Juni 2013)

Ja heute T5.

So Landungszone ist: Kurland Besitzer: UVC Map: Ruinberg Server: EU1 Zeit: 19:30 

Ist das gleiche Gebiet wie gestern. Gegner ist etwas besser wie wir aber noch schlagbar.


----------



## Seeefe (17. Juni 2013)

naja hab zwar keine hunderte crews :/ fangen bei mir erst mit t6/7 an 

aber dann wird heute wieder t-34 stug und was ich noch so hab gefahren hehe  

müsste eig. zeit haben heut abend


----------



## Danger23 (17. Juni 2013)

Ich sollte auch Zeit haben. Kann einen Panzer IV mit Derp und Gold Ammo zur Verfügung stellen. Crew ist auf 100%.


----------



## Seven (17. Juni 2013)

Joa das wird heute nen 100%tiger KV-1, StugIII, M4, PZ-IV Derp-Heat-Spam... Ich muss gestehen ich weiß nicht ob ich darauf lust habe.


----------



## Danger23 (17. Juni 2013)

Ja wird sicher ein Heat Spam. Allerdings gab es auch gestern schon einiges davon. Ich kann eh auch noch nicht 100% sagen ob ich da bin bzw. bei allen Gefechten dabei sein kann.


----------



## KornDonat (17. Juni 2013)

Hmm... Ruinberg ist für mich nur bedingt geeignet, hab nämlich auf Tier 5 nur die AMX 13 F3 AM ^^


----------



## Danger23 (17. Juni 2013)

Naja, Arty brauchen wir auf jeden Fall. Hatten gestern 3 Stück dabei. Das wahr schon ganz nützlich. Ohne Arty bist auf der Map verloren.


----------



## Eiche (17. Juni 2013)

bin denke mal wieder mit der grille am start


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Juni 2013)

Ich könnte einen ELC auf 297% Crew stellen.
Sonst hätte ich noch einen Pz IV auf 259% Crew mit der 10,5cm.


----------



## KornDonat (17. Juni 2013)

zeffer schrieb:


> bin denke mal wieder mit der grille am start


 
Die ist auf T5 aber nicht gerade hilfreich


----------



## Danger23 (17. Juni 2013)

So um 20:05 geht es gegen PZJD. Sollten schlagbar sein.


----------



## Eiche (17. Juni 2013)

erst gewonnen dann verloren


----------



## Danger23 (18. Juni 2013)

Ich melde uns für heute Abend wieder an. Kann aber selber nicht dabei sein. Hab heute, morgen und übermorgen Spätschicht.

Landungszone: Oblast Kalingrad Besitzer: PAB-C Karte: Siegfriedlinie Server: EU2 Hier noch ein vergleich mit uns auf Noobmeter: World of Tanks performance - clan comparison

Viel Glück allen die heute dabei sind.


----------



## Homerclon (18. Juni 2013)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Die ist auf T5 aber nicht gerade hilfreich


 Wenn man bedenkt das man mit T4 Ari (noch) bis T7 (oder T8?) in ein Gefecht geworfen wird, sollte eine Grille bei T5 Gefechte, noch immer sehr hilfreich sein. Zumal T5 Gefechte für eine Grille das Minimum darstellt. (MM-Aussetzer nicht beachtet.)
Somit wäre eine T5 Ari zwar das Optimum, aber eine T4 Ari ist noch immer Nützlich.

Natürlich ist es eure Entscheidung, wie ihr euer Team zusammenstellt.


----------



## uka (19. Juni 2013)

Ich befürchte das ich auch heute nicht Teilnehmen kann, es muss ein Rechner fertig werden .


----------



## KornDonat (19. Juni 2013)

Ich werd heute leider auch nicht dabei sein 

Edit: Ist eh egal da die Clan Wars erst morgen wieder anfangen


----------



## Danger23 (19. Juni 2013)

Heute ist kein CW. Ist aufgrund des Updates gesperrt.


----------



## Eiche (19. Juni 2013)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Heute ist kein CW. Ist aufgrund des Updates gesperrt.


 
wie läuft es dann mit mods? einfach auf neue warte oder?

edit: hummel von 630k auf 930k und von 42k ep auf 28k ep klasse 5k ep zuviel gemacht   klasse reichweite durch geschütz änderung auf 850m gekürzt -500m motor wurde auch rausgenommen 
grindzeit verdreifacht da habe ich fast 150% crew bis das durch ist

grille ist unspielbar geworden bisher jeder meditank teilt mehr schaden aus gefüllt
durch die flugzeit sind 70% aller panzer weggefahren bis das ding ankommt
genauichkeit 100m von 0,49 auf 0,78
nachladezeit mit aufsetzer 22sec


----------



## Danger23 (19. Juni 2013)

Ja es scheint so als wären neue Mods nötig. Mein Crosshair Mod funktioniert zumindest nicht mehr. Denke aber das recht schnell neue Mods gibt und dann diese einfach in den 0.8.6 Ordner kopieren.


----------



## Danger23 (20. Juni 2013)

Hab für heute 19:30 wieder CW ausgemacht. Kann selber nicht mitspielen hab leider Spätschicht.

Landungszone: Oblast Kaliningrad Map: Siegfriedlinie Besitzer: PAB-C Server: EU2 Uhrzeit: 19:30


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2013)

Welches Tier ist heute dran? 

Wahrscheinlich kann ich mitfahren


----------



## Homerclon (20. Juni 2013)

Tier 6, heute und morgen. (Letzte Möglichkeit die 5 Gefechte voll zu bekommen, um die Chance auf einen T10 Premium-Tank zu haben.)
Danach beginnt Phase 2. (T7 & T8) (Gefechte für (anderen) T10 Premium wird auf 0 gesetzt.)


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2013)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Tier 6, heute und morgen. (Letzte Möglichkeit die 5 Gefechte voll zu bekommen, um die Chance auf einen T10 Premium-Tank zu haben.)
> Danach beginnt Phase 2. (T7 & T8) (Gefechte für (anderen) T10 Premium wird auf 0 gesetzt.)


 
Wie ist das gemeint? Braucht jeder Clan nur 5 Gefechte gemacht zu haben um die Chance auf den T10 zu bekommen oder wie ist das? Ich dachte man müsste schon Provinzen etc einnehmen


----------



## Homerclon (20. Juni 2013)

Für den Spieler sind 5 Gefechte Voraussetzung.
Der Clan muss unter den ... *nochmal nach guckt* 5 besten der CW-Kampagne-Phase sein.

Hmm, also quasi ausgeschlossen den zu erhalten. Sofern man nicht in einem entsprechenden Top-Clan ist, bei denen aber auch andere Anforderungen herrschen.
Hatte da eine nicht ganz so große Hürde in Erinnerung.

Dann gibts noch vier Medaillen, wenn man je eine bestimmte Provinz (Rostow, Leningrad, Ile-de-France, West-Zentral-Gebiet) am ende der 1. Phase unter Kontrolle hat (nicht gleichzeitig, nur eine davon). Und ebenfalls mind. 5 Gefechte vorzuweisen hat.
Aber diese gehören sicherlich zu den umkämpfsten Provinzen auf der Karte.

Eine andere Medaille gibts für den besten Clan, nach Punkten. Also quasi mit den meisten kontrollierten Gebieten am Ende der Phase.
Denn wenn man ein Gebiet verliert, verliert man auch die Punkte (5000 / 15000 | Normale / Wichtige Provinz) die diese einbrachte. Man erhält am ende nur einen Bruchteil (500), wenn man mind. eine Provinz erobert hat(te).


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2013)

Oh man, von wegen die kleinen Clans sollen ma ne Chance haben 
Heißt also die dicken Belohnungen sacken eh nur die bekannten großen Clans ein, egal was für ne Kampagne da abgezogen wird...


----------



## Homerclon (20. Juni 2013)

War doch klar, das nur die gleichen Clans wie im CW die echte Chancen hatten.
Was haben die großen Clans wohl gemacht/verlangt? Getestet welche Panzer für ihre Strategien am besten geeignet sind, und von den Mitglieder verlangt bis Tag X den Tank top-Ausgerüstet mit Top-Besatzungen (>300%, wenn nicht mehr.) bereit zu haben.
Das heißt, die haben sicherlich mehrere 10.000 Gold investiert, jeder Spieler. (Umschulen der Besatzungen aus T10-Tanks / T8-Ari & wohl Freie XP einsetzen. Erspielen dauert zu lange.)


Kleinere Clans haben nur in den Turnieren (unter anderem ESL) eine echte Chance, da man dort nur 12-20 Mann braucht, und mind. einer davon sollte Taktikverständig sein, um diese zu erarbeiten. Sowie einen der während des Gefechts Kommandiert, damit es bei kurzfristigen Änderungen ("Kein Plan übersteht den ersten Feindkontakt" - Sun Zu; AFAIR) zu keinem Chaos kommt.


----------



## wobix (20. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen, würde auch gerne zu euch in den Clan
ingame Name ist wie hier: wobix

würde mich freuen mit euch mal ein paar Gefechte zu bestreiten.

Grüße Jan


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2013)

Bist eingeladen


----------



## b0s (22. Juni 2013)

Geht dieses Wochenende noch was bei den ClanWars?

Ist mittlerweile Tier 7.


----------



## Danger23 (24. Juni 2013)

Sorry ich war das Wochenende Internetlos. Aber ab heute werde ich wieder CW ausmachen damit wir vielleicht ne Provinz erobern können.


----------



## Mattix (24. Juni 2013)

Ich bezweifle ehrlich gesagt das da noch eine Provinz für uns drin is. Die meiste Zeit sind einfach zu wenig Leute da, als das wir sinnvoll kämpfen könnten.


----------



## Seeefe (24. Juni 2013)

Heut abend müsst ich könne


----------



## b0s (24. Juni 2013)

Ich bin auch da!


----------



## freakfish (24. Juni 2013)

da ich keinen t7 habe auf dem Acc. kann ich leider nicht mit. 

Fahre aber immer gerne Senior Kompanie!


----------



## KornDonat (24. Juni 2013)

Tier 7 kann ich nur den T71 anbieten. Ich weiß aber noch nicht so genau ob ich dabei bin.


----------



## Danger23 (24. Juni 2013)

Ich hab uns einfach mal angemeldet. Ich bin selber auch nicht da. Hab heute und morgen Spätschicht. 

Also: Landungszone: Oblast Kaliningrad Karte: Siegfriedline Server: EU2 Gegner: ECD 

Von den Werten her ist der Gegner so stark wie wir.


----------



## Homerclon (24. Juni 2013)

freakfish schrieb:


> da ich keinen t7 habe auf dem Acc. kann ich leider nicht mit.
> 
> Fahre aber immer gerne Senior Kompanie!


 T7 ist nur das Maximum, nicht gleichzeitig das Minimum.

Wenn ihr eh das Problem habt das Team voll zu bekommen, sollte man auch T5-6 mitnehmen.
Eben solche Tanks mit denen man auch in Randoms auf T7 trifft.
Es ist nicht Ideal, aber besser einen T5/T6 als keinen Tank, auch T5 macht Schaden, kann Gegner Aufklären, und etwas Schaden kassieren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freakfish (24. Juni 2013)




----------



## Robonator (24. Juni 2013)

Wie geil


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Juni 2013)

Wenn's so weitergeht ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (24. Juni 2013)

Boah nee was bekommt ihr denn da für Gegner gesetzt?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Juni 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Boah nee was bekommt ihr denn da für Gegner gesetzt?


 
Gut, was  ?


----------



## Homerclon (24. Juni 2013)

Haben die Söldner im Team, oder warum sind beides mal zwei Spieler ohne Tag in der Liste? (Und da sind auch andere Spieler mit langem Namen, bei denen der Tag angezeigt wird.)
Dachte das Söldner-Feature wäre noch in Entwicklung.


----------



## Shiny49 (25. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht schipper ich demnächst mal mit, T8 kann ich meinen Löwen anbieten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Juni 2013)

Wann ist denn wieder CW ? Heute noch ?


----------



## Danger23 (25. Juni 2013)

Ja heute. Wieder 19:30. Wieder selbe Map wie gestern Siegfriedline. Tier ist 7. Gegner ist auch der gleiche. Server ist EU2.

Heute kann ich allerdings nicht dabei sein. Hab bis 22 Uhr Dienst. Aber wünsche euch viel Glück. 

Ja die Runde gestern war echt episch. Der erste Gegner ist die Map gefahren wie ein Random Gegner. Nur bei der Runde die wir verloren haben, waren wir glaub ich zu zögerlich. Da hätten wir versuchen sollen auf der eine Seite durchzudrücken.


----------



## Seeefe (25. Juni 2013)

Heute in Würde verloren! 

Aber.....DER WILLE ZÄHLT!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Juni 2013)

Bei mir kam noch was dazwischen, sry 
Ab morgen habe ich aber wieder Zeit


----------



## Robonator (26. Juli 2013)

Hat noch jemand die Medallie für die Clanwars bekommen? Hab sie heute bekommen, als Belohnung das ich bei der ersten Kampagne teilgenommen habe


----------



## KornDonat (26. Juli 2013)

Hab se auch bekommen ^^


----------



## Sanctum (26. Juli 2013)

Ich hab sie auch^^


----------



## Robonator (26. Juli 2013)

Ah okay, weil einige sie scheinbar nicht bekommen haben ^^


----------



## coroc (26. Juli 2013)

Was musste man den machen, um die zu kriegen?

Einfach nur dabei sein ^^


----------



## ASD_588 (27. Juli 2013)

wie komme ich in den clan?


----------



## DarkMo (27. Juli 2013)

lass einfach deinen namen hier liegen - sofern noch platz is, nimmt dich dann irgendwer uff ^^


----------



## ASD_588 (27. Juli 2013)

ah ok.

*CayenneTurboS*


----------



## Robonator (27. Juli 2013)

Bist eingeladen


----------



## ASD_588 (27. Juli 2013)

sorry schik nochmal


----------



## Robonator (27. Juli 2013)

Kann ich nicht, du hast die Einladung noch bzw du hast sie nicht abgelehnt.


----------



## ASD_588 (27. Juli 2013)

toll hab verkak.
gibt es eine möglichkeit es rückgänig zu machen?


----------



## KornDonat (27. Juli 2013)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> toll hab verkak.
> gibt es eine möglichkeit es rückgänig zu machen?


 
Lass mich raten du hast ingame geschaut ? Du musst auf der WoT Seite unter Einladungen schauen


----------



## ASD_588 (27. Juli 2013)

ich weiß aber ich hab die einladung ausversehen abgelehnt....


----------



## KornDonat (27. Juli 2013)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> ich weiß aber ich hab die einladung ausversehen abgelehnt....


 
Aso, wie kann man sowas denn aus versehen ablehnen ?


----------



## ASD_588 (27. Juli 2013)

> Aso, wie kann man sowas denn aus versehen ablehnen ?


du fragst mich sachen 

kanst du mir ne einladung schiken?


----------



## KornDonat (27. Juli 2013)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> du fragst mich sachen
> 
> kanst du mir ne einladung schiken?


 
Leider nicht


----------



## Robonator (27. Juli 2013)

Mir ist mal aufgefallen das ich nicht auf "Mein Clan" klicken kann, wenn ich auf der Website bin. Ich muss über mein Profil auf das Profil von EXLX und dann komm ich da erst rauf 
Ansonsten versuch dich mal zu bewerben, vielleicht klappt es ja dann:
[EXLX] eXtreme DeluXX | Clans | World of Tanks


----------



## ASD_588 (27. Juli 2013)

geht bei euch nicht....

Edit 
Ich hab die angeschrieben und die meinten ich soll meine nachrichten löschen und dan soltest du wider eine Einladung schiken können


----------



## BaueROG (28. Juli 2013)

Moin moin erstmal,

Tut mir schon mal leid dass ich in letzter zeit nicht aktiv, doch unser verkackter Router meinte er muss kaputt gehen -.-
Und ich wollte fragen, ob vielleicht noch Platz für einen guten Freund von mir in unserem Clan ist? Sein Name wäre Rockman23. 
Liebe grüße


----------



## RonnieColeman (28. Juli 2013)

Hey ho,
bin mal wieder online.

Ich suche auch noch nen Clan und wollt mal fragen ob noch ein plätzchen frei ist.
Ingame Name ist wie hier: RonnieColeman


----------



## Robonator (28. Juli 2013)

Hab beide eingeladen.

ASD dich kann ich immer noch nicht einladen.


----------



## RonnieColeman (28. Juli 2013)

Mich auch ?


----------



## DarkMo (28. Juli 2013)

robo: ich befürchte, dass auch bei ner ablehnung die 2 tage sperre greift. probiers also morgen/übermorgen nochma. bin gespannt was bei rauskommt ^^


----------



## RonnieColeman (28. Juli 2013)

Habt ihr irgendwelche Bedingungen o.ä.?


----------



## Schmidde (28. Juli 2013)

Wird hier in T5&6 auch noch im Zug gefahren?
Nach ein paar Monaten Pause muss ich mich erst mal wieder "einfahren"


----------



## ASD_588 (28. Juli 2013)

> ASD dich kann ich immer noch nicht einladen. robo: ich befürchte, dass auch bei ner ablehnung die 2 tage sperre greift. probiers also morgen/übermorgen nochma. bin gespannt was bei rauskommt ^^



hängt wohl damit zusammen ansonsten schreib ich die nochmal an.


----------



## BaueROG (28. Juli 2013)

Danke Robo


----------



## Robonator (28. Juli 2013)

RonnieColeman schrieb:


> Mich auch ?


 Sonst hätte ich ja nicht beide geschrieben


RonnieColeman schrieb:


> Habt ihr irgendwelche Bedingungen o.ä.?


 nein


Schmidde schrieb:


> Wird hier in T5&6 auch noch im Zug gefahren?
> Nach ein paar Monaten Pause muss ich mich erst mal wieder "einfahren"


 Na klar, es wird alles mögliche gefahren.


----------



## RonnieColeman (28. Juli 2013)

Nice danke


----------



## ASD_588 (28. Juli 2013)

> Hamburg


 is bei euch das wetter noch schön?

ab morgen gibt es wieder clankrige.


----------



## BaueROG (28. Juli 2013)

Also so ca. 60km weiter nördlich von Hamburg haben wir noch 32 Grad


----------



## ASD_588 (28. Juli 2013)

haben auch 33° wolkenlos.


----------



## Robonator (28. Juli 2013)

Wetter ist spitze, wenn es denn nicht so heiß wäre. 
Im Schatten zeigt mein Thermometer grade 31° an... Zimmertemp -> 30.6


----------



## Sanctum (28. Juli 2013)

Ladet mich doch auch mal ein-Fahre zwar meist mit nem Klassenkameraden aber da mich der letzte Clan wegen nem Teamkill im Random geknickt hat bin ich verfügbar  

Sanctum97 ingame^^
Kompanie kann ich auch fahren, da ich immer mehr T6er habe...


----------



## Robonator (28. Juli 2013)

Bist eingeladen


----------



## Sanctum (28. Juli 2013)

Danköö^^
Nehms morgen mal an


----------



## longtom (29. Juli 2013)

Dann melde ich auch mal Interesse an ,immer alleine macht langsam keinen Spaß mehr . 
Wenn noch platz sein sollte mein Ingame Nick wäre (longertom)


----------



## Danger23 (29. Juli 2013)

Hab dir eine Einladung geschickt longtom.

Das mit der Medaille liegt daran das man an 5 Gefechten teilnehmen musste um diese zu bekommen. Hab auch eine bekommen.


----------



## b0s (30. Juli 2013)

In letzter Zeit ists ziemlich frustrierend weil einfach mörder schlechte Mitspieler unterwegs sind. Gegner aber genauso.

Ich möchte die Gelegenheit nutzen und das Seal-Clubbing vom low-tier Bashen zum ganzheitlichen Spielprinzip über alle Tiers machen.

Das bedeutet in meiner Vorstellung: Panzer die man gut beherrscht und die starke Kämpfer sind nutzen um gemeinsam koordinierte, konzentrierte Aktionen durchzuführen.

Dazu zählen nicht nur mobile Panzer (diese aber insbesondere) sondern auch stark gepanzerte, jene mit starken Waffen und solche mit gutem DPM, also z.B. Meds, diverse Heavys sowie mancher LT oder TD - um das ganze nur mal grob einzukreisen.

Geht mir dabei weniger darum einen bestimmten Panzer auf dem ich hänge voran zubringen, sondern eher darum den Spaß am spielen bestenfalls mit Gewinnen auszubauen.


Notwendig für so eine Aktion ist, dass die Zugteilnehmer dann im TS sind für beste Absprachemöglichkeit und die Panzerwahl nach Abstimmung aufeinander gefällt wird statt nach noch zu doppelnden oder muss ich noch weiterforschen.

Wenn da jemand Bock drauf hat, schreibt mich bitte in Game an  (mein inGame Nick ist reach3r) - könnt natürlich auch hier Teilnahmelust äußern, dann schreibe ich euch an, wenn ich euch online sehe.


----------



## BaueROG (31. Juli 2013)

Noch ein guter Freund von mir hat vor 2 Tagen seinen clan verlassen weil da einfach nix mehr los war und der würde sich freuen wenn er sich uns anschließen darf..  Sein Nick ist kaeferdeckel02


----------



## ASD_588 (31. Juli 2013)

Robonator:

es dauert  insgesamt 7 tage bis man wieder einen clan beitreten kann.


----------



## BaueROG (31. Juli 2013)

Echt? Ich dachte die sperre geht nur 48 Stunden lang :/


----------



## ASD_588 (31. Juli 2013)

das orginal.


> * 								Max Schmidtbauer 								Heute um 09:14 							*
> 
> Hallo CayenneTurboS
> 
> ...


----------



## BaueROG (31. Juli 2013)

Da heißt es, dass die Sperre auch nur 7 Tage lang ist, wenn man von einem Clan die Einladung ablehnt und dann kann man von dem selben Clan erst wieder in 7 Tagen halt eingeladen werden.  
Mein Freund war ja aus einem anderen ausgetreten und dann dauert die Sperre meines Wissens nach doch nur 2 Tage?


----------



## ASD_588 (31. Juli 2013)

wie das beim austreten ist weis ich nicht.


----------



## killer196 (1. August 2013)

2 tage bis du einem anderen clan betreten kannst. War bei mir so.


----------



## Rizoma (1. August 2013)

Robo ich möchte auch ein invite


----------



## b0s (2. August 2013)

Auf welchem Server seid ihr meistens unterwegs?


Eventuell kriegen wir es hin uns im großen und ganzen auf einen Server zu einigen, sodass man sich dort öfter begegnet? 

Ich bin z.B. meist auf EU 2 unterwegs.


----------



## BaueROG (2. August 2013)

Ich bin eigentlich immer auf EU1 unterwegs, ich hatte mal vor langer Zeit das Gefühl, dass das dort besser läuft und seit dem war ich zu faul zurückzuwechseln


----------



## KornDonat (2. August 2013)

Bin auch immer auf EU1 unterwegs.


----------



## Robonator (2. August 2013)

Bin meist auf EU2. Zumindest am Tag. Hab einfach das Gefühl das es dort angenehmer zu fahren ist


----------



## DarkMo (2. August 2013)

laut xvm hab ich auf eu1 den besseren ping. eu2 is oft bei 100-200 oder nich besser wie eu1 - also bleib ich bei eu1 ^^


----------



## Robonator (2. August 2013)

Naja wo du von XvM redest. Das funzt heute bei mir irgendwie nicht so richtig  Mal ist es aktiv, mal nicht. Mal funzt die Cap-Anzeige, mal nicht...


----------



## longtom (2. August 2013)

lol bei mir is es umgekehrt EU1 Ping 100-150 / EU2 Ping 25-35 find das Fahren auf EU2 auch angenehmer .


PS: Bin weder hier noch da jemals einem Clanmitglied begegnet .


----------



## DarkMo (2. August 2013)

das is einfach so unglaublich, so gehts mir den ganzen abend scho -.-

edit: ach verflucht, das sollte in den ST


----------



## Homerclon (3. August 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> laut xvm hab ich auf eu1 den besseren ping. eu2 is oft bei 100-200 oder nich besser wie eu1 - also bleib ich bei eu1 ^^


 Dafür braucht es doch kein XVM.


Ich bin quasi nur auf EU1, mehr Spieler, mehr Auswahl für MM, minimal (0.1%) höhere Chance das die Fails geringer sind.
Ping war früher bei beiden ziemlich gleich, nachdem ich nun gezwungener Maße von DSL light, ohne Volumenbegrenzung auf LTE-Vertrag mit 10GB Volumen-"Flat" gewechselt wurde, hab ich nicht mehr getestet.


----------



## DarkMo (3. August 2013)

also ohne xvm hatte er mir das nich angezeigt (im loginscreen und der garage). quasi immer erst, wenns zu spät war ^^


----------



## Danger23 (3. August 2013)

Also wenn du Clan wechselst dauert es immer 48h Stunden. Nur wenn du aus dem Clan austrittst und wieder in den selben möchtest musst du 7 Tage lang warten.

Ich bin auch immer am EU1 Server da ich beim EU2 einen deutlich schlechteren Ping habe. Eu1 hab ich einen Ping von 40 am EU 2 um die 100. Aber für eine Runde gemeinsam zocken kann ich natürlich den Server wechseln.


----------



## BaueROG (3. August 2013)

Könntest du dann vielleicht ein anderen guten Freund von mir auch einladen? kaeferdeckel02 ist sein Nick


----------



## Danger23 (3. August 2013)

Wurde schon von irgend jemanden von uns eingeladen. Er muss sie also nur noch annehmen


----------



## BaueROG (3. August 2013)

Achso, dankeschön


----------



## ASD_588 (3. August 2013)

danger 23 kanst du mich einladen die 7 tage sollten rum sein ich glaub ich hab dir etwas geschikt.


----------



## Homerclon (3. August 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> also ohne xvm hatte er mir das nich angezeigt (im loginscreen und der garage). quasi immer erst, wenns zu spät war ^^


 Ja, ohne XVM steht es erst im Gefecht.


----------



## Danger23 (4. August 2013)

@ASD_588: Hab dich eingeladen.


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (5. August 2013)

Braucht ihr noch wen? Im alten Clan war nichts mehr los ...
Ich fahre M5A1, AMX 105 AM, VK 16.02 Leopard, Panther, Jagdpanther, Tiger, IS, M18, T20 und Jumbosherman.


----------



## freakfish (6. August 2013)

Wie du möchtest  Wir können immer welche gebrauchen 

Aber ohne Nick wird das einladen schwer ....


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (6. August 2013)

Jetzt wo du es sagst, fällt es mit auch auf 
Der Name ist der gleiche wie hier im Forum.


----------



## freakfish (6. August 2013)

Du bist noch bis morgen mittag gesperrt 
Dann lade ich dich nochmal ein.


----------



## sh4sta (6. August 2013)

Im übrigen kann man sich auch selbst bei nem Clan bewerben. 

[EXLX] eXtreme DeluXX | Clans | World of Tanks

Einfach dort auf "Clan beitreten" klicken.


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (4. September 2013)

Kommt jemand ausm Clan aus Brandenburg? Wenn ja mal bitte bei mir melden


----------



## uka (4. September 2013)

oldsqlCrazy schrieb:


> Kommt jemand ausm Clan aus Brandenburg? Wenn ja mal bitte bei mir melden


 
Naja ich bin unter der Woche in Brandenburg


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (4. September 2013)

Ich mein Leute mit festem Wohnsitz in Brandenburg  zwecks der neuen DLM Saison 14 (Deutsche Länder Meisterschaft) in der ESL  suchen noch 2-3 gute Member.


----------



## uka (4. September 2013)

Was meinst du mit festen Wohnsitz? Wohnung in BR? Hab ich


----------



## Danger23 (4. September 2013)

So lieber Clan ich hab mal ne Frage an Euch. Hättet ihr Interesse an einem Clan internen Wettbewerb? Wenn ja, wie sieht für euch der perfekte Wettbewerb aus? Und findet ihr ein monatlichen Wettbewerb besser dafür kleinere Preise da mein Budget nicht unerschöpflich ist oder ein größeren einmal im Jahr? Über Feedback würde ich mich freuen und falls interesse besteht wird es bald einen Wettbewerb geben.


----------



## coroc (4. September 2013)

Interesse besteht, aber ich hab 0 Plan von sowas


----------



## Danger23 (4. September 2013)

Ich hab schon gewisse Ideen möchte aber einfach mal generell wissen war ihr euch so wünscht und wie es so bei euch aussieht mit Ideen.


----------



## MG42 (4. September 2013)

coroc schrieb:


> Interesse besteht, aber ich hab 0 Plan von sowas


 
Geht mir genauso (bin da nich so kreativ), aber ich mach bei jedem Mist mit, der Spaß macht, wenn ich Zeit hab .


----------



## Danger23 (4. September 2013)

Klar soll es Spaß machen, das steht im Vordergrund. Ich hab mir das halt nur überlegt, da man ja bei den WG Events wo es wirklich mal was zu gewinnen gibt selten eine Chance besteht was abzuräumen. Daher bin ich der Meinung das sowas mal Clan intern gemacht gehört. Und Idee hab ich eine, möchte aber mal abwarten wie das Interesse und soweiter ist bevor ich mir dann über die ganzen Details den Kopf zerbreche.

Also meine Idee ist folgende: Es zählen nur Zug Matches. Mindestens Tier5 muss es sein. Der Zug der am Ende einer Frist das beste Spiel hatte gewinnt. Gewertet wird dabei die non Premium Erfahrung. Diese wird addiert. Wer das beste Ergebniss hat gewinnt Gold. Wichtig dabei ist, als Beweis muss ein Screenshot her wo die Team Auswertung sichtbar ist. Die Namen der Zugteilnehmer muss natürlich sichtbar bleiben sonst kann es nicht ausgewertet werden. Wobei der Zug natürlich nicht immer der gleiche sein muss. Man kann also mit unterschiedlichen Spielern zusammen spielen.

Für Wünsche, Beschwerden und Anregungen bin ich offen. Möchte wissen was ihr von dieser Idee haltet.


----------



## skyscraper (4. September 2013)

Ich habe Interesse, bin aber vermutlich viel zu schlecht, wenn ich mir die anderen hier so anschaue  Aber einfach mal machen


----------



## sh4sta (6. September 2013)

Als ex Mitglied gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu.   Is doch ne geile Idee, bringt doch bestimmt Schwung in den Laden und ne Menge Spaß.   Wenn 2 Züge die gleiche Anzahl an  XP gemacht hat, dann kann man die ja in nem 3vs3 Übungsgefecht antreten lassen und so dann den Gewinner ermitteln.^^


----------



## Danger23 (7. September 2013)

sh4sta: Ja die Idee mit dem Übungsgefecht gefällt mir. 

Starten wird das ganze dann im Oktober. Da ich davor beruflich zu wenig Zeit hab die ganzen Screenshots auszuwerten. Die genauen Details geb ich dann noch bekannt.


----------



## KornDonat (7. September 2013)

Sofern ich mal wieder WoT spielen sollte bin ich dabei


----------



## Robonator (18. September 2013)

Machen wir irgendwas dagegen? 
Wann werden die Ostblock-Staaten auf die russischen Server verschoben? - Archiv - World of Tanks official forum
Wirft natürlich ein super Licht auf den Clan...


----------



## b0s (18. September 2013)

Ist meiner Meinung nach ein Grund für den Ausschluss aus dem clan. 

Da wir bisher noch keine solche Fälle hatten, sollten wir diesbezüglich Richtlinien festlegen, bspw. Eine Liste an Dingen die nicht toleriert werden. 

Ich denke nutskul sollte die Gelegenheit erhalten sich abseits der Öffentlichkeit dazu zu äußern und wir das Gespräch suchen, z. B. In der Interessengemeinschaft hier im Forum oder was sich sonst anbietet.
Einfach nur rausschmeissen halte ich jedenfalls für die schlechteste Idee und für keine Option. 

Lg


----------



## uka (18. September 2013)

Also mit der Englisch-Pflicht für den normalen /all oder /team würde ich mitgehen. Sofort Chat-Ban wer sich nicht dran hält.

Wenn ich genug Report's hätte, würde ich jeden der in einer anderen Sprache schreibt sofort für Beleidigung melden. 

Alles andere ist schon eine sehr unglückliche Kombination aus Schreibstil, der Meinung an sich und Vorurteilen.


----------



## Danger23 (18. September 2013)

Ja das Licht das es auf den Clan wirft ist natürlich nicht gut. Schadet uns als Gemeinschaft da wir ja alle mit diesem Clan Tag unterwegs sind. Allerdings bin auch gegen einen sofortigen Ausschluss. Jeder baut mal Mist und wegen einer Dummheit einen Rauswurf finde ich zu hart. Zum Glück wurde der Thread auch recht schnell geschlossen so das ihn auch nicht allzuviele gelesen haben. Dadurch ist hoffentlich der Schaden nicht zu groß, aber wir werden es sehen wenn wir zocken und auf das ganze angsprochen werden.

Ich bin aber dafür, dass wir grundsätzliche Regeln die den Umgang mit anderen Spielern regelt, festlegen sollten. Ich bin einfach für ein Verwarnsystem so ähnlich den Punkten in Flensburg. Die dann nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder gelöscht werden.


----------



## Robonator (18. September 2013)

> Ich bin aber dafür, dass wir grundsätzliche Regeln die den Umgang mit anderen Spielern regelt, festlegen sollten. Ich bin einfach für ein Verwarnsystem so ähnlich den Punkten in Flensburg. Die dann nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder gelöscht werden.


Dazu müssten wir eine Art Tabelle machen, zu der zumindest der Kommandant und die Vize Zugriff haben. Google Docs oder sowas. 
Ein sofortiger Rausschmiss bei sowas halte ich auch für übertrieben. Ich bin dafür er verliert seinen Rang als Soldat und wird zum Rekrut


----------



## uka (18. September 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür er verliert seinen Rang als Soldat und wird zum Rekrut



Sowas halte ich für Sinnlos. Was bringt es einer der beteiligten Parteien? Nichts wie ich finde.


----------



## NuTSkuL (18. September 2013)

Danke, dass nicht alle für den radikalen schnitt sind. Kann es jedoch verstehende, wenn dieses Thema für einige Zeit zu sensibel ist um eöffentlich diskutiert zu werden. 
Wenn für euch der Schandfleck zu groß ist, werde ich jedoch nicht widerspreche . 

Ich möchte mich nur gerne noch einmal dazu äußer , nur schon, da die wenigstens sicherlich den kompletten umfang verstanden haben. 

Die Motivation hierfür war die mittlerweile doch recht weit verbreitete Meinung, dass unser Nachbarland den spielspaß merklich beeinflusst. Auch wenn einige der Meinung sind, dass dies einen rassistischen Hintergrundhat , so kann ich versprechen, dass dies absolut keine rolle gespielt hat .  
Es war Wunsch denken, was meiner Meinung nach es verdienthat , angesprochen zu werden. 
Zumal dies für mich keine diskreminierung oder ähnliches ist, sondern nur fürein aausgewogenes Spiel sorgen sollte. 
Dass dies die falsche Art und Weise war, hab ich nun auch schmerzlicherfahren . 
Dennoch sollte allen klar sein, dass ich mit dieser Meinung nicht alleine da stehe. Nur leider wird man als deutscher gleich als rassist - wenn nicht sogar schlimmeres - dargestellt. Leider gibt es in unserem Landrecht wenige , die öffentlichendas so zum Ausdruck bringen . Ein paar haben sich jedoch gefunden, wie man auch bei robs link sehen kann. 
Es war der falsche Weg... Ja, auf jeden Fall. Jedoch waren die Absichten alles andere als boshaft. Auch wenn meine schreibe für vielen sicherlich etwas anderes beweist. 
Wenn ihr das Image des clans nachhaltig angeschlagen seht, halte ich es zwar für übertrieben, kann es jedoch trotzdem nachvollziehen. 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mich nicht direkt auf die Straßesetzt . Da ich jedoch in Zukunft deutlich weniger spielen werde- weil das Spiel in meinen Augen genauso wenig 'erwachsen' ist wie die Community (meine euch eher weniger damit) ...  fühlt euch frei zu tun, was immer ihr für rrichtig haltet


----------



## Danger23 (18. September 2013)

@ Robonator: Ja ne Tabelle ist ne gute Idee. Werde ich mich in den nächsten Tagen drum kümmern und auch gewisse Regeln aufstellen und veröffentlichen.

@NuTSkuL: Warum sollten wir dich rausschmeißen. Jeder darf Fehler machen. Wenn man aus Fehler lernt ist es ja auch kein Problem. Und du hast ja selber gemerkt, dass die Art und Weise wie du es getan hast vielleicht nicht gerade die beste war. Von daher denke ich auch, dass du es auf diese Art und Weise nicht mehr machen wirst. Viele haben es halt in den falschen Hals bekommen und vermutlich auch als rassistisch angesehen obwohl mir schon klar ist das du es nicht so gemeint hast. 

Sollte irgend wer sich bei euch über unseren Clan oder die Äußerung von NuTSKuL beschweren könnt ihr die Person gerne an mich verweisen. Die soll mich anschreiben und ich werde dass dann auch klar stellen!


----------



## freakfish (18. September 2013)

Da wir gerade beim Thema sind - ich werde den Clan verlassen 

Gründe gibt es bei mir mehrere, die ich aber hier nicht genauer erörtern werde.
Wünsche euch allen noch eine gute Panzerschlacht


----------



## Robonator (18. September 2013)

> Gründe gibt es bei mir mehrere, die ich aber hier nicht genauer erörtern werde.


Das sind immer die besten Gründe...


----------



## coroc (18. September 2013)

Schade :/

Ich denke, dass man trotzdem nochmal ab und zu mit dir Zug fahren kann?


----------



## freakfish (18. September 2013)

Es sind zum einem private Probleme und zweitens habe ich schon länger einen CW/Kompanie aktiveren Clan gesucht, für Züge/Kompa bin ich gerne nach wie vor verfügbar, ich schau sicher mal auch öfters im ts3 vorbei. Persönlich habe ich hier gegen niemanden etwas 

Vorerst bleibe ich allerdings Clanlos.


----------



## Robonator (18. September 2013)

Gut, das ist ein Grund damit bin ich zufrieden 
Natürlich schade, aber solang man dich weiterhin sieht bzw hört ^^


----------



## Danger23 (18. September 2013)

@ freakfish: Schade, aber ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg und vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf dem Schlachtfeld.


----------



## skyscraper (18. September 2013)

Wenn wir schon beim Thema aktivirer Clan sind: Ist es möglich, an mehr Clanwars teilzunehmen? Fände ich persönlich ziemlich interessant. 

lg


----------



## FrozenEYZ (18. September 2013)

Wurde bestimmt schon irgendwo gefragt, aber bitte nehmt es mir nicht übel dass ich keine 80 Seiten Posts lesen wollte
Was Brauch man denn so um in euren Clan zu kommen? Ihr wisst schon Tierstufe, Alter, Stats etc?


----------



## skyscraper (18. September 2013)

Du brauchst gar nichts  Anfrage und Du bist drin.


----------



## Robonator (18. September 2013)

Naja benehmen sollte man sich schon, jemand der z.B. aggressiv ist und Member beleidigt oder so brauchen wa eigentlich nicht ^^


> Wenn wir schon beim Thema aktivirer Clan sind: Ist es möglich, an mehr Clanwars teilzunehmen? Fände ich persönlich ziemlich interessant.


Wäre ich auch für, allerdings bräuchten wir dafür mehr aktive Member die auch Lust drauf haben. Ich selber sehe irgendwie immer nur die üblichen 10-15 Leute online. Wenn überhaupt ^^


----------



## freakfish (18. September 2013)

Clanwars gehen erst mit t10, und da hier nur rund 20 Leute brauchbare t10 haben, und davon nur die Hälfte halbwegs aktiv ist, wird es natürlich sehr schwierig mit Clanwars 

Was natürlich immer geht sind Kompanien.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (18. September 2013)

Okay, hab seit dem Update noch gar nicht gespielt, morgen mal runterladen. Tier X muss ich mich Grad entscheiden zwischen den beiden Russen Meds

Dann sehen wir uns ja Vllt ingame wieder


----------



## FkAh (19. September 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wäre ich auch für, allerdings bräuchten wir dafür mehr aktive Member die auch Lust drauf haben. Ich selber sehe irgendwie immer nur die üblichen 10-15 Leute online. Wenn überhaupt ^^


 
Ich misch mich hier mal ein. 

Also ihr seid doch schon emrh richtung Fun-Clan?
Mein Clan (_ICE_) ist aj auch schon CW orientiert und wir kriegen es oftmals nur in letzert Minute hin ein volles Team zu stellen. 

Das größere problem entsteht dann auch, wenn ihr mal nen Land habt, weil wird dort im gefecht euer Panzer zerstört, ist der für ne bestimmte Zeitspanne gesperrt und wenn dann die meisten nur einen T10 haben, is die Sache gegessen.


----------



## Homerclon (19. September 2013)

freakfish schrieb:


> Clanwars gehen erst mit t10, und da hier nur rund 20 Leute brauchbare t10 haben, und davon nur die Hälfte halbwegs aktiv ist, wird es natürlich sehr schwierig mit Clanwars
> 
> Was natürlich immer geht sind Kompanien.


 Streng genommen kann man auch mit T1 antreten.
Aber man sollte eben nicht erwarten auch Erfolg zu haben.

Man kann auch mal T9er einsetzen, wenn die Taktik und die Spieler (sowie Gefechtskommandant) gut sind, kann man so den einen oder anderen fehlenden T10er auffangen.
Ist meinem Clan früher auch gelungen, das man als (deutlich) benachteiligtes Team, Clans die in Bestbesetzung (von Tanks) antraten, besiegt haben.

Wolker hat jedoch recht, ohne 25-30 Tier 10er, idealerweise verteilt auf 20-25 Spieler, braucht man eigentlich nicht großartig anfangen.
Natürlich kann man an den Landungsturnieren teilnehmen und etwas CW-Luft schnuppern. Evtl. sogar mal eine Landungszone erobern.
Aber keinesfalls sollte man enttäuscht sein wenn man bereits am nächsten Abend wieder von der CW-Map fliegt. Generell ist es schwierig sich dort lange zu halten, umso weniger Tanks & Spieler einem zur Verfügung stehen, umso schwieriger ist es. Mit Verbündeten wird es wiederum ein wenig leichter.
Wer schnell frustriert ist und dann alles hinschmeißt, der ist beim CW (zumindest in einem kleinen Clan) fehl am platz.

Kleinen Clans würde ich eher empfehlen an den Kompanie-Turniere teilzunehmen.
Zum einen braucht man dort keine 15 Mann, nur 7 + evtl. Ersatzspieler, und muss nicht täglich (sobald man es auf die Karte geschafft hat ist es so) Gewehr bei Fuß stehen.
Zum anderen gibts Turniere für niedrigere Tiers als Tier X. Nämlich 4, 6, 8 & 10.


----------



## Danger23 (19. September 2013)

Ich hab kein Problem mal wieder mit Euch CW zu fahren. Hab aber selber nur einen 10er und somit auch nur kurfristig große Kampfkraft. Daher denke ich sind unsere Chancen was CW betrifft sehr begrenzt. 

Was wir aber gerne öfter machen können ist Kompanie fahren. Hier ist es nicht so ein Problem wenn mal Leute da sind die keine so großen Tierstufen zur Verfügung haben. Damit jeder was davon hat kann man ja mehrmals die Tierstufe anpassen. 

@ Wolker: Ja wir sind ein Fun Clan.

@ Homerclon: Ja für CW gibt es keine Tierbegrenzung. Du kannst mit allem fahren was es gibt. Also wenn jemand lustig ist und mit 15 Arties antritt ist das auch möglich. Allerdings alles was unter Tier 9 liegt kann man vergessen. Da hat man einfach keine Chance was zu reißen.

@ FrozenEYZ: Tiermässig gibt es überhaupt keine Begrenzung und auch Altersmässig nicht. Wie Robonator schon schrieb, ein normaler Umgang mit den Spielern sollte vorhanden.


----------



## Robonator (19. September 2013)

Jap, wir könnten ja mal ne Umfrage oder sowas starten an die Member, wer denn alles bock auf CW hätte, wer über die nötigen Panzer verfügt und wer überhaupt aktiv zockt. Dann werden wir sehen was uns fehlt.
Wenn wir es wirklich dringend wollen, dann müssen wir den Clan irgendwann halt auch für andere Spieler öffnen und nicht nur für PCGH & Luxx Member. 
Es sollte aber dennoch keine Pflicht zum CW oder sowas entstehen.


----------



## longtom (19. September 2013)

Ich hätte momentan 10 Tier X in der Garage und wenns wäre auch ein paar mehr ,also wenn sich ein paar finden ich wär dabei .


----------



## coroc (19. September 2013)

Ich wäre durchaus bereit CW zu fahren. Hab halt keinen T10, daher fällt CW bei mir raus. Gegen ein paar Runden Kompanie hätte ich aber trotzdem nix


----------



## Robonator (19. September 2013)

Naja T9 würd ja auch noch gut gehen. Ein Object 704 z.B. ist dennoch recht viel Wert. Ebenso T9 Arty etc.


----------



## coroc (19. September 2013)

Hab ich auch nicht. Brauch noch ~40k XP zum T28 Proto...


----------



## Danger23 (19. September 2013)

Es sind ja eh schon ein paar im Clan die nicht im PCGH&Luxx sind. Allerdings sind das eher die Ausnahme. Wenn mir einer sagt wie ich hier ne Umfrage starte würde ich das mal machen. Ich bin aber auch grundsätzlich gegen eine CW Pflicht. Es soll ja Spaß machen und kein Zwang entstehen. Das würde ja gegen den Grundgedanken des Clans sein.

Ich bin dabei und kann einen E100 beisteuern. Ansonsten hab ich den M103. Da fehlt noch ein wenig was zum 10er.


----------



## uka (19. September 2013)

Ich hab nen E100, T110E5, T110E3 und bald nen JagdPanzer E100 und in Zukunft dann noch den T57H, GW E und IS-4 - zuzüglich einiger 9er (T95, bald VK B, Obj. und Tortoise).

Aber: Zuvor müssen wir dann erstmal Kompanie fahren - regelmäßig und nicht nur 6er, sondern erstmal 8er. Dann 10er. 

m.M.n.


----------



## Danger23 (19. September 2013)

Ja stimmt. Zuerst sollten wir etwas Kompanie fahren um überhaupt mal ein wenig Übung zu haben gemeinsam zu spielen. Und um einfach zu wissen wer, wie spielt. Damit es dann im CW besser klappt.


----------



## Robonator (19. September 2013)

Ja sicherlich keine 6er bitte, die sind mir ehrlich gesagt zu langweilig


----------



## FrozenEYZ (19. September 2013)

Quatsch alle in nen Easy 8 und ab geht's!

Würde bestimmt Laune machen


----------



## Robonator (19. September 2013)

In ner 6er Kompanie findest du nur KV-1S, Hellcat und SU-100. 
Mit etwas Pech auch n TOG Trollplatoon.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (19. September 2013)

War ja auch Spaß(:


----------



## Danger23 (20. September 2013)

Ja wenn 8er Kompanie. Da gibt es doch mehr Panzer die Sinn machen gespielt zu werden. Und wenn genug ein 10er haben kann man auch ne 10er Kompanie starten.


----------



## Robonator (20. September 2013)

Bei ner 8er werden dann aber sehr viele IS-3 herumdüsen. Ich bin dafür wir kontern das ganze dann mit 110 weil die präziser und derpiger sind als ne IS-3


----------



## coroc (20. September 2013)

Dann bin wegen 8er schonmal raus. Das einzige was ich in naher Zukunft bieten kann, ist ein Stock T28 Proto...


----------



## Robonator (20. September 2013)

Ach, ein, zwei Tage zocken und dann haste den ausgebaut


----------



## uka (20. September 2013)

Weder das eine noch das andere habe ich . Aktuell hab ich als 8er nur DAS in der Garage. Die Vorgänger-Panzer kann ich mir aber Notfalls wieder holen .


----------



## Robonator (20. September 2013)

Ach wurscht die ISU passt doch bestens


----------



## Danger23 (20. September 2013)

Ja die ISU ist wirklich böse. Die passt ganz gut rein. 110er kann ich allerdings keinen beisteuern. Allerdings hab ich genug 8er die die IS3 zum schießen gern haben. Nur den Tiger2 muss ich mir wieder holen. Den hab ich in einem Anflug von Doofheit verkauft.


----------



## RonnieColeman (1. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich so was wie ne Liste nützlicher Mods ?


----------



## FkAh (1. Oktober 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/world-tanks/281621-mod-sammelbecken.html


----------



## Spitfireo (3. Oktober 2013)

Gudden,

wollte bei euch im Clan mitmischen.
Ingamename ist: Fart_Wind


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (3. Oktober 2013)

So ich bin jetzt beim KV-1 mit der 85mm Kanone und besserem Funkgerät. demnächst kommt der stärkste motor noch. kann mir einer empfehlen welchen panzer ich als nächtes holen soll? 

gruß


----------



## freakfish (3. Oktober 2013)

Wenn dir der KV-1 von der Spielweise liegt - T-150, wenns etwas mobiler sein soll KV-1S-Schiene hoch.


----------



## ASD_588 (4. Oktober 2013)

> T-150,


voll ausgebaut isser nicht schlecht, am anfang ist man halt kanonenfutter


----------



## MaxRink (6. Oktober 2013)

Jep, ich rate dir auch zum T-150. Hab da weentlich bessere Ratings als auf dem Sooo OP 1S. Gut gewinkelt und mit schön wackelnder Wanne beißt sich der eine oder andere an dir die Zähne auß. Und er hat mehr HP als der 1S. Der 1S hat mehr 1Shot-DMG, der T-150 die höhere RoF, ich glaub auch mehr DpM.


----------



## Spitfireo (6. Oktober 2013)

Hi zusammen,

wollte mal Nachfragen ob man eurem Clan noch beitreten kann. Erfahren habe ich von Wobix davon, der bereits bei euch mitzockt. 
Ich hab 17k fights und z.Z. Panzer von T6-10 und suche Leute mit denen mal zusammen Spielen kann, ohne sich großartig zu verpflichten ( feste Termine usw.) 

Ingame: Fart_Wind

Wäre cool von euch zu hören


----------



## b0s (6. Oktober 2013)

Hast ne Einladung! 

Herzlich willkommen bei uns .


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (6. Oktober 2013)

wollte auch mit mischen. Odras heiße in Ingame


----------



## Spitfireo (6. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Einladung!
freu mich auf gute Gefechte


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (15. Oktober 2013)

Gut dann spiele ich mal auf den T-150 zu! Das regt mich immer noch auf dass man so wenig Erfahrung kriegt,  obwohl man recht gut Damage drückt.
Woran liegt denn die Vergabe von Erfahrungspunkten?

Gruß


----------



## Robonator (15. Oktober 2013)

OstryCzlowiek schrieb:


> Gut dann spiele ich mal auf den T-150 zu! Das regt mich immer noch auf dass man so wenig Erfahrung kriegt,  obwohl man recht gut Damage drückt.
> Woran liegt denn die Vergabe von Erfahrungspunkten?
> 
> Gruß


 
Damage, Spotting, Capping. Grade auf T6 sollten bei einer guten Runde ohne Premium min. 600-800ep drin sein


----------



## b0s (15. Oktober 2013)

Auf Tier 6 ist das aber schon eine überdurchschnittlich gute Runde. Solange wir hier ohne aktiven Premiumaccount reden sind 600 n Wert für ein solides Match. Mehr wird es wenn das Match mehr T7 und T8 Gegner hat oder wenn man deutlich überdurchschnittlich Schaden austeilt.


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (17. Oktober 2013)

Na ich Krüppel ganze Zeit bei 250-300 rum mitm KV-1...


----------



## Robonator (17. Oktober 2013)

OstryCzlowiek schrieb:


> Na ich Krüppel ganze Zeit bei 250-300 rum mitm KV-1...


 
Dat wird schon noch


----------



## noname1997 (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich wollte hier gerade nochmal was ansprechen: Und zwar die Teamgefechte.
Wir hatten uns ja eigentlich mal vorgenommen zumindest ein bisschen Kompa zu fahren. Hat ja (oder wurde ich einfach nie mit eingebunden? ) nicht wirklich geklappt. Zu wenig fähige, bereitstehende Spieler? 
Wenn das der Grund sein sollte haben wir mit den Teamgefechten evtl. die Chance das mal ins Rollen zu bekommen. Denn 7 Personen bekommt man ja schließlich leichter zusammen, als 15. 
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## skyscraper (17. Oktober 2013)

Sehr gute Idee. Und das öfters. 

Lg


----------



## noname1997 (17. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht könnten wir auch einfach eine "Markierung" (Ich schreibe absichtlich nicht Termin o.ä.) setzen, zu welcher Uhrzeit das öfter mal stattfinden könnte.
Beispielsweise, dass wir einfach mal sagen ~20:00 Uhr wollen wir damit starten und das dann eine Stunde lang durchziehen. Wer also Lust hat könnte dann um (ist ja nur ein Beispiel) diese Uhrzeit online sein und dann ziehen wir das durch.


----------



## uka (18. Oktober 2013)

Im TS finden sich neben den üblichen Verdächtigen so gut wie keine anderen Gesichter. Sieht daher nicht so aus als ob jemand zukünftig mehr Team-Gefechte oder Zug fahren will .


----------



## freakfish (18. Oktober 2013)

Hat das eigentlich mal schon jemand auf dem Testserver ausprobiert? Wie läuft das ganze ab?


----------



## noname1997 (18. Oktober 2013)

@uka Den hab ich schon beinahe vergessen.  Wahrscheinlich deshalb, weil der gesamte Clan nicht so aktiv ist. 

@freakfish Nö, mach ich aber gleich mal.


----------



## Seeefe (18. Oktober 2013)

naja vllt. wärs ja mal ne idee sowas wie ne kompaniegruppe innerhalb des clans zu machen. 

diese würde dann die ein und andere verpflichtung herbeiführen.


----------



## ASD_588 (18. Oktober 2013)

> Im TS finden sich neben den üblichen Verdächtigen so gut wie keine  anderen Gesichter. Sieht daher nicht so aus als ob jemand zukünftig mehr  Team-Gefechte oder Zug fahren will .


es git aber auch viele die kein TS haben.


----------



## Robonator (18. Oktober 2013)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> es git aber auch viele die kein TS haben.


 
Joa aber für Kompanie & Co wäre TS dann schon wünschenswert.


----------



## ElGeuso (18. Oktober 2013)

Wenn wir uns für Kompanie/CW verabreden würden, würde ich dann auch TS anmachen. Ansonsten benutze ich das nicht, da ich eigentlich immer Musik laufen habe. Und mein Mikro nicht so toll funktioniert.


----------



## Robonator (18. Oktober 2013)

Das Wichtigste wäre ja sowieso nur das man zuhören kann damit man die Befehle entgegen nehmen kann


----------



## skyscraper (18. Oktober 2013)

Ja, zu Teammatches komme ich dann auch in den TS. Sonst eher nicht...


----------



## noname1997 (18. Oktober 2013)

Geht mir ähnlich. Deshalb sollten wir vielleicht wirklich eine Art festen Termin setzen, wann wir das machen wollen.

@seeefe Die Idee finde ich sehr gut.


----------



## Danger23 (19. Oktober 2013)

Ja find ich ne gute Idee. Bin gerne dabei und auch für feste Termine zu haben, muss aber gleich sagen ich werd nicht immer können.


----------



## coroc (19. Oktober 2013)

ICh hab ebenfalls interesse, allerdings sieht es zeitlich bei mir eher schlecht aus. Vor allem an der Wchenende bis zum 1. Advent  

Könnte man evtl ne Doodle Liste oder sowas machen, in der sich jeder eintragen kann?


----------



## skyscraper (19. Oktober 2013)

Na komm das muss jetzt wirklich nicht sein, oder? Sagen wir einfach jeden Tag um 19:30 oder sowas und wenn nicht genug da sind, dann halt nicht.


----------



## Robonator (19. Oktober 2013)

Hört sich eigentlich gut an. So 19:30Uhr als Zeit für Kompanie & Co eintragen. Jeder der Lust hat erscheint dann halt um die Uhrzeit. Freitag & Samstag wären dann auch sicherlich die Tage wo die meisten Leute Zeit haben werden ^^


----------



## skyscraper (19. Oktober 2013)

Jepp, das klingt gut. 7 werden sich bestimmt immer finden.


----------



## coroc (19. Oktober 2013)

Freitag und Samstag siehts bei mir eher schlecht aus. Mal sehen, was sich einrichten lässt.

Ab 8.9 könnte man ja auch  mal 7er Kompanie oder wie das nun heißt fahren.


----------



## Robonator (19. Oktober 2013)

Ab 8.9 werd ich dann auch mal wieder anfangen WoT überhaupt zu zocken


----------



## MaxRink (19. Oktober 2013)

Gibt ja ein Skillbasiertes Teammaking, deswegen kannst du dir dein Team auch automatisch aufflüllen lasen.


----------



## freakfish (19. Oktober 2013)

Man kann ja auch in gewisserweise Kompanien mit ein paar Randoms auffüllen, kenne da genügend akzeptable Spieler, also falls ihr da mal wen braucht - einfach mich fragen


----------



## Danger23 (22. Oktober 2013)

Ja hab kein Problem so mehr oder weniger regelmässig um 19.30 mit zu zocken. Wer da ist, ist gut.


----------



## skyscraper (22. Oktober 2013)

Also ist das jetzt offiziell? 

Was wird da gezockt? (kenne mich da nicht so aus...)


----------



## sh4sta (22. Oktober 2013)

Wie siehts mit EX-Member aus, dürfen die auch für so nen TeamBattle vorbeischauen?


----------



## winner961 (22. Oktober 2013)

Ja warum nicht umso mehr umso besser


----------



## sh4sta (22. Oktober 2013)

Sehr Gut. Denn meine übliche Family WoT Runde hat nich genug für den Modus und mit Random will ich den nicht spielen. Ich bevorzuge dann doch lieber ne Gesellige Runde im TS zum abquatschen.


----------



## Danger23 (22. Oktober 2013)

Na klar kann auch jemand der nicht im Clan ist mitspielen. Gerade gesehen: Neue Clankriegkampagne steht bevor! | Clankriege | World of Tanks  Hört sich auch ganz interessant an. Könnten wir ja auch ein paar Spielchen probieren


----------



## coroc (22. Oktober 2013)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Na klar kann auch jemand der nicht im Clan ist mitspielen. Gerade gesehen: Neue Clankriegkampagne steht bevor! | Clankriege | World of Tanks  Hört sich auch ganz interessant an. Könnten wir ja auch ein paar Spielchen probieren


 Habs auch grade gesehen. Grundsätzlich hab ich nix dagegen, allerdings ists zeitlich bei mir sehr eng...


----------



## KornDonat (23. Oktober 2013)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Na klar kann auch jemand der nicht im Clan ist mitspielen. Gerade gesehen: Neue Clankriegkampagne steht bevor! | Clankriege | World of Tanks  Hört sich auch ganz interessant an. Könnten wir ja auch ein paar Spielchen probieren


 
Da wäre ich dabei sofern wir genug Leute zusammen kriegen


----------



## skyscraper (23. Oktober 2013)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Da wäre ich dabei sofern wir genug Leute zusammen kriegen


 
Ich auch!


----------



## FrozenEYZ (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich  hab nen t-54 und den Löwen in den Hightiers. Als ich vor ein paar Updates aufgehört hab(bevor die neuen Russen kamen) hat ich auch genug xp um den 62a zu erforschen.  
 Wenn die helfen würden, würd ich WoT auch nochmal Downloaden und mitmachen


----------



## Danger23 (24. Oktober 2013)

Jeder Panzer hilft. Allerdings ist der Start der Kampagne auf bis zu Tier 6 begrenzt wenn ich mich da nicht ganz verlesen habe. 

Ich bin natürlich auch gerne dabei. Alleine schon wegen der Medaillen und natürlich dem Panzer den man bekommen kann. Diesmal bekommen anscheindend auch mehr den Panzer als in der letzten Kampagne.


----------



## coroc (24. Oktober 2013)

coroc schrieb:


> Habs auch grade gesehen. Grundsätzlich hab ich nix dagegen, allerdings ists zeitlich bei mir sehr eng...


 Ich zititere mich mal selber...Ja, ich wäre dabei  
Auch aus den Gründen, wie Danger sie genannt hat


----------



## Robonator (24. Oktober 2013)

Naja irgendwie sollen die besten 10k den doch bekommen oder so. 
Aber ob wir es dieses mal schaffen? die ganzen großen Clans pushen sich ja eh wieder gegenseitig mit ihren Nebenclans hoch... 
Wäre aber sonst auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Danger23 (24. Oktober 2013)

Ja die besten 10k. Beim letzten waren es glaub ich die 15 besten Clans. Aber so wird es auf die Spieler runtergebrochen. Und in guten Clans gibt es auch genug Pflaumen die das sicher nicht schaffen. So steigt die Chance schon deutlich was zu reißen. Und wenn nicht hat es zumindest Spaß gemacht und ne Medaille ist sicher drin. Ich werde dabei sein, aber auch nicht immer Zeit haben. Werde aber versuchen so oft wie möglich meine Tanks zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## Robonator (24. Oktober 2013)

Jo für die Medallie im Wehrpass allein würd ich schon mitmachen D 
Wie wird eigentlich festgelegt wer zu den besten 10k gehört und wer nicht?


----------



## coroc (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde sagen, da steht es: Regeln und Vorschriften der zweiten Kampagne | Clankriege | World of Tanks, ab Unterpunkt 3.


----------



## longtom (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich wär dabei wenns den so sein sollte .


----------



## Robonator (25. Oktober 2013)

Wo das grad im normalen WoT-Thread angesprochen wurde:

Wenn jemand im Clan von einem Spieler aufgrund des Clantags angemacht wird oder wenn sich ein Spieler bei jemanden von uns über den Clan beschwert, dann fragt denjenigen doch bitte wer genau ihm negativ aufgefallen ist. 
Sollte er euch einen Namen geben dann leitet den doch bitte an den Boss oder die Vize weiter


----------



## Danger23 (26. Oktober 2013)

Ja da muss ich Robonator recht geben einfach an uns weitergeben. Kann ruhig per PN sein oder Ingame kurz anschreiben dann klären wir das.
Allerdings hab ich bis jetzt erst ein einziges Mal über einen Ex Spieler aus unserem Clan bekommen und das war auch ganz schnell geklärt.
Ansonsten ist mir bis jetzt noch nix negatives bezüglich unserem Clan zu Ohren gekommen. Ich denke die meisten von uns können sich doch benehmen.


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (28. Oktober 2013)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Ich denke die meisten von uns können sich doch benehmen.


 

NIEMALS  ratatatata  


Und zum Thema Clankrieg, wäre auch gern dabei, letzte Saison wurde ja leider nichts draus bei mir.


----------



## noname1997 (29. Oktober 2013)

So... Morgen gehts los mit den Teamgefechten: Steht das jetzt mit 19.30 Uhr?


----------



## skyscraper (29. Oktober 2013)

Kommt 8.9 morgen? Cool. Morgen 19:30 kann ich aber nicht. erst später.


----------



## noname1997 (29. Oktober 2013)

Jo  Ich muss auch noch gucken, ob ich meinen T69 heute noch in die Garage bekomme


----------



## Seeefe (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich weiß ja nicht ob ich der einzige bin, aber in letzter Zeit seh ich von den 75 Mitglieder vllt. 10 am Tag und irgendwie bleiben fragen nach nem Zug zu 90% unbeantwortet, da frag ich mich wieso man dann in nen Fun-Clan geht..

Wohl nicht nur damit man nen Clan-Tag hat


Sonst sehe ich da keinen Sinn, um alleine zu spielen, muss ich nicht in nem Clan sein.


----------



## coroc (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich mache grade WoT Pause, aber sonst bin ich gerne bereit mal mit jemanden Zug zu fahren...


----------



## Danger23 (30. Oktober 2013)

Ja zurzeit sind nicht so viele Online. Könnte daran liegen, dass bei einigen doch die Luft draußen ist. 

So noch was anderes in eigener Sache. Es gibt ne Clan Mailadresse. Diese lautet exlx@a1business.at Hier könnt ihr alles hinschicken was hier nicht im Forum landen soll.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Oktober 2013)

Find ich auch garnicht schlimm, so wie es aussieht werd ich bei dem ganzen Mist auch wieder ne Pause einlegen.

Nur das mit den Zug Fragen...Mittlerweile hab ich kein Bock mehr alleine zu fahren, meistens landet man so in T10 Matches, wo 3/4 nur T10 sind, da fliegt der Spielspaß ins unterirdische..


----------



## Robonator (30. Oktober 2013)

Du könntest auch einfach mal ins TS kommen oder andere Leute noch anschreiben die grade nicht online sind. Meistens dödel ich auch ingame rum, hab das Game aber minimiert. 
Aber joa immoment ist die Luft echt raus. Will auch eigentlich erst nach 8.9 wieder n bissel mehr zocken. Vielleicht zumindest, erstmal ist nun BF4 dran ^^


----------



## Danger23 (30. Oktober 2013)

Naja, ich hab das Spiel auch oft einfach nur unten liegen weil ich nicht aktiv zocke oder halt was nebenbei mache und hin und wieder eine Runde fahre. 
Ich denke es werden sicher wieder Zeiten kommen wo mehr online sind und es sich leichter ein Zug Partner findet.


----------



## böhser onkel (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich wäre dabei. 


Kann ich die Ts daten bekommen?


----------



## skyscraper (30. Oktober 2013)

Klar. Wir machen grade Teamgefechte. TS: 93.90.180.186


----------



## böhser onkel (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich schau heute Abend mal vorbei..

Bin noch auf arbeit



Sind admins da?

Kann mich nicht bewegen


----------



## seahawk (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin auch gerne bei Teamgefechten dabei.


----------



## Danger23 (31. Oktober 2013)

Ja sind recht witzig die Teamgefechte. Schade ist nur, dass sehr viel Gold geschossen wird. Aber den einen Clan haben wir geil zerlegt und da war jeder Spieler deutlich besser als wir 
Bei einigen haben wir echt auf die Fresse bekommen und manche waren knapp. Es hat einfach etwas an der Koordination und der Absprache gefehlt aber das wird sicher werden, wenn wir öfters zusammen spielen.


----------



## coroc (31. Oktober 2013)

Das Problem ist mMn das Mtachmaking, da man sowieso immer gegen T8 Antritt...Die Stats waren irgendwie auch nicht ganz angebracht. Wir mussten gestern einmal gegen ein laut XVM blau/lila Team ran...


----------



## Danger23 (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke das Matchmaking wird besser werden. So viel ich weiß liegt hinter dem MM ein eigenes Bewertungssystem. Allerdings haben halt alle mit dem Wert 0 begonnen. Sobald man öfters gespielt hat wird man auch fairere Matches bekommen weil das MM weiß wie gut du bist. Vermutlich wird auch berücksichtigt ob man als kompletter Clan spielt oder einfach eine zusammengewürfelte Truppe ist. Und XVM traue ich auch nur bedingt. Es sagt ja nichts aus, wie gut die Person auf diesem Panzer ist. Es gibt eine Tedenz vor aber leider halt nicht mehr.


----------



## DarkMo (31. Oktober 2013)

also ich hatte gestern glaub nur 2 spiele, wo ich mehr wie 40% winchance von xvm bescheinigt bekam  zum glück bin ich wegen mod testerei mehr alecto gefahren und konnto so manches noch reissen. aber viele spielen echt wie die ersten menschen >< da waren die 23% wirklich eine gute vorhersage ^^


----------



## Danger23 (31. Oktober 2013)

Ja manche Spieler kannst auch vergessen. Wenn ich bei knapp 4k Gefechte eine WN6 von 350 oder so sehe weiß ich nie ob ich lachen oder weinen soll. Und das schlimme ist, das sind meistens nciht mal Bots sondern wirklich Spieler die einfach nur schlecht sind.


----------



## DarkMo (31. Oktober 2013)

ich hatte die tage ne 10er arty gesehn... meine güte. epische battlezahl (glaub 23k oder so), episches avglvl von 9 UUUUND eine winrate von 44%


----------



## Rizoma (31. Oktober 2013)

Wer braucht so ne Waffe  dient die als Schnorchel für Unterwasserfahrten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (31. Oktober 2013)

Ach, mit der kannste halt Spidertank spielen und dich an der Wand platzieren


----------



## coroc (31. Oktober 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Wer braucht so ne Waffe  dient die als Schnorchel für Unterwasserfahrten?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Das Ding heißt nicht umsonst Flak ^^

Gestern abend hatte ich auch jemanden mit 32k Gefechten, nem WN6 von 720 und ner WInrate von 46%...


----------



## Homerclon (31. Oktober 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Wer braucht so ne Waffe  dient die als Schnorchel für Unterwasserfahrten?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Das war eigentlich ein FlaK-Panzer.
Allerdings wurden die "Wände" des Kampfraumes heruntergelassen, und blieben im Kampf nicht geschlossen.


----------



## Rizoma (31. Oktober 2013)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Das war eigentlich ein FlaK-Panzer.
> Allerdings wurden die "Wände" des Kampfraumes heruntergelassen, und blieben im Kampf nicht geschlossen.



ich weiß aber das es WG ausgerechnet bei der Gun von diesen Panzer mit dem Historisch so genau nimmt hätte ich nicht erwartet


----------



## nyso (5. November 2013)

Moin, habe euch grad entdeckt Wie viele aktive Mitglieder habt ihr denn? Und wie genau kann man Mitglied werden? 
Der eine oder andere wird mich vllt. noch kennen, war Gründungsmitglied des PCGHX-Clans. War hier im Forum jetzt aber ewig nicht aktiv. Hab Über 1800 Gefechte und eine Skillwertung von etwas über 1000 glaub ich.


----------



## uka (5. November 2013)

Einige sind schon noch aktiv  ich zur Zeit eher weniger - die fehlende Mehrkern-Unterstützung tut das übrige .. und natürlich der BF4 start . Admin's sind gerade Abends eigentlich immer da - zur not einfach mal Anstubsen.


----------



## Danger23 (5. November 2013)

Am Abend sind immer einige Online. Es ist halt immer etwas schwankend was auch klar ist, da doch viele Familie haben. Wir sind ein reiner Fun Clan, das heißt wenn du einen Clan suchst der regelmässig CW spielt bist du bei uns leider falsch. Mitglied kann jeder werden, es wird nur der Ingame Name benötigt zum Einladen. Wir haben auch einen TS Server wo wir uns unterhalten können.


----------



## Robonator (5. November 2013)

Damit aber auch mal etwas Leben auf den TS-Server kommt, bin ich dafür das wir dort auch raufkönnen wenn wir mal nicht WoT zocken 
Einige von uns haben ja schon den ersten Schritt gemacht und wir haben nu nen Channel für WoW und BF4


----------



## Danger23 (5. November 2013)

Ja ich hab kein Problem damit. Ich denke, dass der Besitzer des TS auch kein Problem damit haben wird.

So die neue CW Kampagne hat gestartet. Wie sieht es aus, soll ich uns morgen mal für ne Runde anmelden? Ich weiß zwar noch nicht, ob ich selber morgen alle Runden spielen kann da ich Privat etwas Probleme hab aber versuchen können wir es ja mal. So wie ich heute auf der Map gesehen habe ist das Tierlimit 6.


----------



## nyso (6. November 2013)

Ingame heiße ich ny_so, könnt mich ja mal einladen.


----------



## Danger23 (6. November 2013)

So mal ne Frage an meinen Kommandanten, wie kann man jetzt Leute einladen? Die haben das irgendwie geändert und ich finde keine Funktion wo ich nur den Spielername eingebe und einladen kann 

Ok, hab es doch gefunden. Ist ja auch überhaupt nicht umständlich jetzt.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (6. November 2013)

So nach etlichen Problemen, Abstürzen und Connection-losts ist wot endlich wieder auf meinem Rechner installiert.  was da mit den Servern los war.  Würde dann gern eurem Clan beitreten, dass heißt wenn die Stats nicht zu abschreckend sind ;D

  Ingame:  supertank1998   

 auf was für scheis*e man mit 12 Jahren kommt.


----------



## Robonator (6. November 2013)

Danger23 schrieb:


> So mal ne Frage an meinen Kommandanten, wie kann man jetzt Leute einladen? Die haben das irgendwie geändert und ich finde keine Funktion wo ich nur den Spielername eingebe und einladen kann
> 
> Ok, hab es doch gefunden. Ist ja auch überhaupt nicht umständlich jetzt.


 
Ja und wie geht das nu?


----------



## Danger23 (6. November 2013)

Ok hier die Erklärung. Du gehst auf die World of Tanks Seite. Dann bei Community auf Spielersuche. Wenn man das Spielerprofil offen hat gibt es auf der rechten Seite die Möglichkeit einladen in den Clan. Und dann sollte der Spieler eine Einladung bekommen.


----------



## Robonator (6. November 2013)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Ok hier die Erklärung. Du gehst auf die World of Tanks Seite. Dann bei Community auf Spielersuche. Wenn man das Spielerprofil offen hat gibt es auf der rechten Seite die Möglichkeit einladen in den Clan. Und dann sollte der Spieler eine Einladung bekommen.


 
Die Logik warum sie das umgestellt haben, muss man aber nicht checken oder?


----------



## Danger23 (7. November 2013)

Ne das muss man nicht checken. Ich hab auch ne ganze Weile gesucht bis ich das gefunden habe. Ist ja auch überhaupt nicht umständlich und so. Dafür gibt es ja jetzt das tolle Rekrutierungscenter


----------



## MG42 (9. November 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Wer braucht so ne Waffe  dient die als Schnorchel für Unterwasserfahrten?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schieß, fahr ein Stück vor und ... kannst dir den Weg ins Wasser sparen... am besten man steht leicht am Hang.


----------



## nyso (12. November 2013)

So, deine Einladung ist leider schon abgelaufen, hab sie in dem Wust der Einladungen schlicht übersehen..... Habe mich jetzt beworben, wäre also nett wenn jemand auf Akzeptieren klicken würde xD


----------



## Danger23 (16. November 2013)

Deine Bewerbung wurde akzeptiert. Sorry, hab die Bewerbung irgendwie übersehen. Aber jetzt bist du bei uns im Clan. Herzlich Willkommen.


----------



## PcGamer512 (28. November 2013)

Dürfte ich in den Clan kommen habe schon viel Erfahrung und habe auch schon einen eigenen Clan geleitet?
Hoffe auf schnelle Rückantwort.
Gamename: BlackWolf_Elite


----------



## Robonator (28. November 2013)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Dürfte ich in den Clan kommen habe schon viel Erfahrung und habe auch schon einen eigenen Clan geleitet?
> Hoffe auf schnelle Rückantwort.
> Gamename: BlackWolf_Elite


 
Sorry aber:


> Clan-Operationen sind bis 29.11.2013 13:48 gesperrt


----------



## PcGamer512 (28. November 2013)

könnt ihr mir dann direkt schicken.
stimmt bin gestern erst aus clan raus


----------



## Danger23 (29. November 2013)

Hab dir eine Einladung geschickt.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (29. November 2013)

Hi   Sucht ihr noch Member?   Könnt euch ja mal mein Profil anschauen  IGN: JE1802


----------



## ASD_588 (30. November 2013)

[EXLX] eXtreme DeluXX | Clans | World of Tanks

melde dich bei danger 23 oder THEROBONATOR (Robonator in pcgh)


----------



## Robonator (30. November 2013)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Hi   Sucht ihr noch Member?   Könnt euch ja mal mein Profil anschauen  IGN: JE1802


 
Wirklich suchen tun wir nicht, wenn du aber Lust hast dabei zu sein, dann hau ich mal einen Invite raus


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (30. November 2013)

Ja ok wäre nett von dir


----------



## PcGamer512 (30. November 2013)

ach frosch dich kenn ich doch


----------



## Danger23 (2. Dezember 2013)

@ PcGamer512: Theoretisch ist es möglich CW zu fahren. Aber wir werden vermutlich nicht genug 10er zusammenbekommen. Da genug im Clan sind die keine hohen Tiers haben.


----------



## Robonator (2. Dezember 2013)

Danger23 schrieb:


> @ PcGamer512: Theoretisch ist es möglich CW zu fahren. Aber wir werden vermutlich nicht genug 10er zusammenbekommen. Da genug im Clan sind die keine hohen Tiers haben.


 
Bzw nicht mehr aktiv zocken oder keine Lust auf CW's haben.


----------



## freakfish (3. Dezember 2013)

Kann mich auch mal wieder jemand einladen, damit ich zumindestens wieder einen Clan habe - ich will nicht andauernd diese Polen-Clan Invites haben


----------



## Robonator (3. Dezember 2013)

freakfish schrieb:


> Kann mich auch mal wieder jemand einladen, damit ich zumindestens wieder einen Clan habe - ich will nicht andauernd diese Polen-Clan Invites haben


 
Ich dachte du stehst auf ein bischen Siema zwischendurch  
Hab dich eingeladen ^^


----------



## freakfish (3. Dezember 2013)

Die Ziege dankt!


----------



## coroc (3. Dezember 2013)

freakfish schrieb:


> Die Ziege dankt!


 Juhu, ich freu mich schon wieder auf das Anti Polen geflame im Clan Chat... Bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen


----------



## freakfish (15. Dezember 2013)

Kann mich auch jemand wieder zum Anwerber oder so machen? Will ein paar WN6 1 Siemas einladen für CW-Geschichten


----------



## Robonator (15. Dezember 2013)

freakfish schrieb:


> Kann mich auch jemand wieder zum Anwerber oder so machen? Will ein paar WN6 1 Siemas einladen für CW-Geschichten


 
Sorry aber das ist noch zu gut für unseren schnitt :S


----------



## böhser onkel (16. Dezember 2013)

Könnt ihr mich aufnehmen. 


Aus meinem Clan sind die leute weg


----------



## Danger23 (16. Dezember 2013)

Böhser Onkel wenn du mir deinen Ingame Name sagst kann ich dich gerne Einladen. 

Du willst für CW WN6 1 Spieler einladen  Da werden wir aber große Chancen haben. Vorallem da mein Ponlisch nicht ganz so gut ist  Aber ich mach dich wieder zum Anwerber. Ich seh gerade du bist ja eh schon Anwerber


----------



## böhser onkel (16. Dezember 2013)

Thx

Heiße Ingame Mekongmeik.


----------



## Danger23 (16. Dezember 2013)

@ Böhser Onkel: Du bist ja noch in einem Clan. Du musst diesen erst verlassen, dann 48h Stunden warten und dann kann ich dich einladen.


----------



## böhser onkel (16. Dezember 2013)

Hatte ich eben vergessen als ich am Pc war.


Sry.


Tut mir leit. 


Wird heute Abend nachgeholt.


----------



## b0s (20. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemand Lust für den heutigen Abend mein Zug Partner zu sein?

Möchte hauptsächlich Tier 6 zocken (ja ich lasse mich vom potenziellen Gewinn anfixen  ) mit gelegentlichem Ausweichen auf andere Tiers (tendenziell Tier 8 und 10 aber auch andere möglich).

Am besten hier per PN oder im ingame Chat (reach3r) anschreiben .


----------



## Adrenalize (21. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute, habt ihr noch Plätze frei? 
Ich bin zwar eher ein for-fun Spieler mit reallife-bedingten sporadischen Pausen und ohne große CW-Ambitionen, aber wer weiß?
Mittlerweile hab ich mit dem T-54 meinen ersten Tier 9 am Start (Patton auch, aber der ist noch stock und ohne Crew), und falls ich bei CW irgendwie nützlich sein kann und es zeitlich geht, helf ich natürlich wo ich kann.
Ansonsten erhoffe ich mir, mit euch im Zug noch das Eine oder Andere zu lernen und halt mehr Spaß zu haben als alleine im Random. 
Mikro und Kopfhörer für Teamspeak oder Skype hab ich.

Ingamename ist: Meanjeans
Noobmeter: World of Tanks statistics - Meanjeans at EU (mittelmäßig halt )


----------



## coroc (21. Dezember 2013)

Auch wenn ich letzendlich nicht entscheiden kann, ob du reinkommst, gehe ich stark davon aus ^^

CW machen wr keinen, ich z.B. hab nichtmal nen T10, hab nur nen STock T-28 Proto. Wir sind mehr nen Fun-clan  Gegen Zugfahren hab ich auch nix


----------



## Robonator (21. Dezember 2013)

Bist schon eingeladen


----------



## Adrenalize (21. Dezember 2013)

Cool Danke euch! 
Wird mich auch benehmen!  

Siema PCGHX!


----------



## Groth (23. Dezember 2013)

Euer Member Kaname_Chidori fällt durch Beleidigungen und ausländerfeindliche Sprüche auf.


----------



## Robonator (23. Dezember 2013)

Groth schrieb:


> Euer Member Kaname_Chidori fällt durch Beleidigungen und ausländerfeindliche Sprüche auf.


 
Im Clanchat oder in der Öffentlichkeit?


----------



## Seeefe (23. Dezember 2013)

Wohl in der Öffentlichkeit


----------



## Groth (23. Dezember 2013)

In der Öffentlichkeit. Er beleidigt Mitspieler als "sch. Polen" und andere Dinge.


----------



## Robonator (23. Dezember 2013)

Groth schrieb:


> In der Öffentlichkeit. Er beleidigt Mitspieler als "sch. Polen" und andere Dinge.


 
Danke fürs melden. Du hast nicht zufällig auch Screenshots o.ä.(z.B. replay)? Gibt es noch andere die das gesehen haben? Was genau hat er alles geschrieben?


----------



## Danger23 (23. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du Screenshot hast kannst du sie mir oder Robonator per PN senden oder sonst per Mail auf exlx@a1business.at. Danke für die Info und das melden.


----------



## uka (24. Dezember 2013)

Naja wer so nen Pulverfass ist - wundert ja nicht


----------



## XP1500Monster (25. Dezember 2013)

Ich hoffe mal, dass ich mich hier bewerben kann. Nun gut.

Hallo liebe WoT-PCGH (exlx)-Clanführung,
Ich spiele jetzt seit etwa 1 1/3 Jahren World of Tanks und habe etwa 4315 Gefechte absolviert.
Ich bin 16 Jahre alt (ich habe im September Geburtstag) und spiele WoT meistens dann, wenn in der Schule gerade keine Klausur ansteht.
Außer WoT spiele ich noch andere Spiele wie Arma, WT, Skyrim/Oblivion usw. Außerdem war ich World of Warplanes Closed-Beta Tester.
Im PCGH-Forum bin ich auch ab- und zu unterwegs, bis vor einiger Zeit war ich auch im WoT Forum häufiger zu sehen.
Meine RL-Hobbies sind Bogenschießen und am PC basteln sowie mit meinen Freunden etwas zu unternehmen.
Bis vor kurzem war ich in einem Englischsprachigen Clan; ergo ich kann (für mein Alter) sehr gut Englisch. In der Schule belege ich den Leistungskurs in Informatik, ich kenne mich mit PC's also leidlich aus.
Ich bin in den beiden CW-Kampagnen öfters mitgefahren, Kompanie und 7vs.7 ist mir nicht fremd. Erfahrung mit Ts3 ist vorhanden.
Mein höchster Panzer ist mein (geliebter) Leopard PTA (Tier 9), meine Tier8er sind folgende: Jadgtiger 8.8, Indien-Panzer, IS 6, Tiger II. (Is3 noch nicht erforscht, Interesse verloren, kann aber auf Wunsch erarbeitet werden). Ein KV-1S besitze ich ebenfalls. Außerdem fahre ich (immernoch) meinen GW Panther.
Mein Ingame-Name entspricht meinem Namen hier im Forum.

Zu meinen Stats:
Als ich angefangen habe zu spielen, war ich grottenschlecht. Mittlerweile spiele ich leicht über dem Durchschnittsniveau.
Ich beschränke mich auf meine letzten 2600 Gefechte, alles andere wäre nicht aussagekräftig:
51,77% WR
WN7: 1.131
WN8: 1.251
K/D: 1,21

(In meinen letzten 1000 Gefechten war ich ein wenig besser, nur die Winrate war niedriger)

Ich hoffe, das ich unter diesen Umständen die Chance habe, in den Clan aufgenommen zu werden.
LG XP1500Monster

PS:
Ich war bis heute Morgen in einem anderen Clan, der sich aber immer weiter auflöst. Ich habe schon länger mit eurem Clan geliebäugelt und habe mich schließlich entschloßen, mich hier zu bewerben.
---> kann also erst so in 45 Stunden annehmen, falls ich überhaupt eingeladen werde


----------



## Robonator (25. Dezember 2013)

Ein einfaches "Hey ich hätt bock mitzumachen" hätte auch gereicht 
Kann dich erst ab dem 27. einladen. Erinnere einen von Uns sonst an dem Tag nochmal.


----------



## XP1500Monster (25. Dezember 2013)

ok!
Danke!
Na ja, bei sowas gebe ich mir gern Mühe, außerdem: "Better safe than sorry!"


----------



## Danger23 (25. Dezember 2013)

@ XP1500Monster: Natürlich nehmen wir dich gerne auf. Sollten wir vergessen dich am 27. einzuladen einfach hier nochmals rein schreiben und die Sache ist erledigt  Ich sag einfach jetzt schon mal, willkommen im Clan und viel Spaß.


----------



## XP1500Monster (25. Dezember 2013)

Danke!
Den Spaß werde ich hoffentlich haben 
Nach einer etwas längeren Pause, in der ich übermäßig Skyrim gemoddet habe, ist WoT wieder dran. Patch 8.10 ist ja ganz frisch, eben Mods reinpacken und dann läuft das!


----------



## Robonator (25. Dezember 2013)

XP1500Monster schrieb:


> Danke!
> Den Spaß werde ich hoffentlich haben
> Nach einer etwas längeren Pause, in der ich übermäßig Skyrim gemoddet habe, ist WoT wieder dran. Patch 8.10 ist ja ganz frisch, eben Mods reinpacken und dann läuft das!


 
Dann wieder miterleben wie man mit 303avg Pen an der unteren Wanne eines T57 abprallt und wieder ragequitten  So gehts mir zumindest immoment


----------



## XP1500Monster (25. Dezember 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Dann wieder miterleben wie man mit 303avg Pen an der unteren Wanne eines T57 abprallt und wieder ragequitten  So gehts mir zumindest immoment


Ich drehe durch, wenn der RNG beim Arty spielen wieder nur Müll abliefert und ich nichts treffen kann. Das ist manchmal einfach unglaublich. Zum Glück werden die Midtier-Artys in dem nächsten oder übernächsten Patch gebufft.


----------



## LoW_TecH (25. Dezember 2013)

Hoi,

mußte doch glatt wieder meinen alten Computec-Acc ausgraben als ich gesehen hab das es nen "Schrauberclan" gibt 

Is noch Platz im Clan? Zocke zwar regelmässig, aber für gewöhnlich nur abends frühestens 21.00, TS nur als Zuhörer (Frau sieht immer nebenbei fern, und sie fühlt sich immer angesprochen wenn ich ins Headset quatsche... )

Bin kein Progamer, aber meine xvm-Farbe is gelb, sollte reichen als Bewerbung ^^

mfG LoW


----------



## Robonator (26. Dezember 2013)

Einladung ist raus  Ich sag schonmal willkommen.


----------



## raceandsound (27. Dezember 2013)

Gestern seit langem wieder mal angezockt...und Random alleine tut meinem Herzen nicht gut...^^
War recht lange in einem Fun-Clan ohne CW, nur leider sind die Leute fast nicht mehr online.
Würd mich freuen, hin und wieder mal mit Brain an der Seite, die eine oder andere Schlacht zu bestreiten und lachend auch mal zu verlieren!
Bräuchte natürlich auch wieder ein wenig Zeit um wieder in die Materie zu finden...weakspots, strategische Orte an neuen Maps usw...
TS2+3 installiert und Headset vorhanden!

IG Name ist "raceandsound"

derzeit steht folgendes in der Garage:

IS4 voll
IS7 geht auch, Crew noch vorhanden, aber no tank in the house
T34
T54 kurz vor der Gun zum T62A
Object 704 noch ca. 70.000XP bis zum Object 268
Lorraine noch mit Stock Gun<--Opfer
T28 Prototype voll
Object 212A voll
SU 101 voll

würde mich freuen und Danke vorab!

LG,
Race


----------



## XP1500Monster (27. Dezember 2013)

So, nur eine kleine Erinnerung, ihr könnt mich jetzt einladen.
5x Erfahrung für den ersten Sieg mit dem Fahrzeug...na ja, 7 Gefechte --> 1 Sieg....Weihnachtsnoobs?


----------



## böhser onkel (27. Dezember 2013)

Geht mir nicht anders


----------



## XP1500Monster (27. Dezember 2013)

*Hust* einladen bitte! *hust*


----------



## Seeefe (28. Dezember 2013)

XP1500Monster schrieb:


> Ich drehe durch, wenn der RNG beim Arty spielen wieder nur Müll abliefert und ich nichts treffen kann. Das ist manchmal einfach unglaublich. Zum Glück werden die Midtier-Artys in dem nächsten oder übernächsten Patch gebufft.


 
Echt? Wasn scheis. Reicht ja nicht das High Tier mit GW Tiger und den franzacken arties zugespammt wird


----------



## frido007 (2. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute! Ich würde auch gern bei euch mitmachen! Einfach so Spaßhalber. Weil immer alleine fahren nervt dann recht schnell.... Kenne raceandsound persönlich. Der hat mich auf den Funclan von PCGH gebracht.

Mögt ihr mich auch bitte einladen? Spiele meist deutsche Fahrzeuge. Hab aber auch Lorraine voll ausgebaut usw...

Ingamename frido_007


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich würde gern in euren Clan rein. Ich spiele eher gelegentlich. Ab Ende Januar, wenn mein PC wieder richtig funktioniert spiele ich wieder aktiver. Zur Zeit fahre ich nur ST1 und T26E4.

Ingame: Call_of_Death

LG


----------



## Robonator (4. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde gern in euren Clan rein. Ich spiele eher gelegentlich. Ab Ende Januar, wenn mein PC wieder richtig funktioniert spiele ich wieder aktiver. Zur Zeit fahre ich nur ST1 und T26E4.
> 
> ...


 



> Clan-Operationen sind bis 06.01.2014 00:50 gesperrt.


Schreib jemanden von uns am 6.1. nochmal an. Bis dahin ist das leider nicht möglich.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Schreib jemanden von uns am 6.1. nochmal an. Bis dahin ist das leider nicht möglich.


 
Ah ok. Werde ich tun. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass man da gesperrt wird wenn man den Clan wechselt.


----------



## Homerclon (4. Januar 2014)

Für 48 Std. ausgenommen AFAIR wenn man gegangen wird.


----------



## raceandsound (4. Januar 2014)

ich "jdsf387434hjdfsmdkddekjflwkd" hab die Einladung verschlafen... 

Bitte, bitte, bitte neue Einladung versenden, bin ab jetzt täglich am WoT Account checken!!!

Danke und Sorry,

Race


----------



## Robonator (4. Januar 2014)

Invite ist raus.


----------



## raceandsound (4. Januar 2014)

Super Danke und auch "schon" angenommen!

Werd mir jetzt nach den Feiertagen den IS7 wieder in die Garage stellen, Crew ist noch vorhanden.
Der T54 hat mittlerweilen, Gott sei Dank, die 100mm D-54 und jetzt kommt der Grind zum T62A.
Die Lorraine wird recht bald die 100mm SA47 bekommen und den Opferstatus verlieren, dann heisst´s mal Stats aufpolieren...^^

Danke und LG,
Race


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (5. Januar 2014)

Kann mich nochmal wer einladen. War zu viel los und ich hatte das voll verpennt.mfg


----------



## Robonator (5. Januar 2014)

Wie heißt du in WoT? Unter Mr.Ultimo find ich nix.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (6. Januar 2014)

Odras


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Januar 2014)

So jetzt nochmal bitte inviten 

LG


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (13. Januar 2014)

Wie heist du Ingame ?  ^^ 

könntet ihr den Ultimoll noch einladen ? 
ist der Knutowskie hier ausm Forum


----------



## Avatarius (17. Januar 2014)

Hey wenn noch Platz ist würde ich auch gerne eintreten

Avatarius24, wäre super (:


----------



## Robonator (17. Januar 2014)

Beide Einladungen raus. 
Sagtmal, bin ich der Einzige Vieze der hier noch aktiv ist?


----------



## Avatarius (17. Januar 2014)

ich danke für die aufnahme


----------



## freakfish (17. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Beide Einladungen raus.
> Sagtmal, bin ich der Einzige Vieze der hier noch aktiv ist?


 
Ich schau leider nicht so oft hier rein, weil PCGH nicht unbedingt mein Lieblingsforum ist.


----------



## Danger23 (19. Januar 2014)

Sorry ich bin zurzeit auch sehr wenig aktiv. Ich hab in der Arbeit ein großes Projekt bekommen und muss dafür sehr viel arbeiten. In ein paar Wochen sollte sich dass dann eingependelt haben dann wird sich das ändern. 

@ Robonator: Der zweite Vize wurde aber schon lang nicht mehr gesichtet. Daher werde ich das zweite Vize Recht neu vergeben.


----------



## Robonator (19. Januar 2014)

Der andere Vize gurkt nur noch im TS herum aber nicht mehr hier im Thread bzw in WoT  
In WoT bin ich zwar auch nicht mehr vertreten, dafür allerdings noch hier und bald wieder in War Thunder


----------



## Danger23 (20. Januar 2014)

Naja, ein Vize der nur im TS unterwegs ist, ist halt nicht nützlich 
Ja es ist ja kein Problem, dass du derzeit nicht in WOT unterwegs bist. So lange du hier hin und wieder rein schaust passt das schon.

Da ich so wenig Freizeit derzeit habe, bin ich in überhaupt keinen Spiel derzeit unterwegs


----------



## freakfish (21. Januar 2014)

Würde mich als Vize wieder anbieten falls gewünscht, Anwerber bin ich ja schon. Ob das so sinnig ist, ist eine andere Frage, da ich mich zu 95 % im Luxx aufhalte.


----------



## Robonator (21. Januar 2014)

Ein Vize aus dem Luxx wäre ja auch nicht verkehrt, immerhin haben wir ja auch ein paar Leute von dort


----------



## freakfish (21. Januar 2014)

Der Thread im Luxx ist allerdings richtig tot. 

Siehe hier:

[WoT] Versammlungsthread für Funclan interessierte - Seite 2

Auch die Anwerbung dort.
Liegt aber daran, das das Luxx ein etwas anderes Klientel hat. 

Aber wie gesagt, von mir aus kann ich es machen meinetwegen.


----------



## coroc (21. Januar 2014)

Ohne mich jetzt vordrängeln zu wollen, ich guck hier, wenns was gibt auch mehr als täglich rein...ich könnte es auch machen.

Der thread im lichs sieht ja allerdings wirklich tot aus ^^

können wir ja die 2. Hälfte des namens welassen.


----------



## Robonator (21. Januar 2014)

Na, noch haben wir ja Leute aus dem Luxx drin und der Clan würde sich komisch anhören wenn er einfach nur Extreme heißen würde  
Der Thread im Luxx ist vielleicht in Vergessenheit geraten. Man könnt den ja mal heimlich pushen mit nem Update oder so


----------



## b0s (21. Januar 2014)

Bei mir ist seit dem Beginn der Weihnachtsferien die Luft raus, wobei ich während der Ferien noch recht aktiv gezockt habe. Ich fürchte ich brauche mal wieder eine Pause um etwas Distanz zu Gewinnen, da ich aktuell zwar oft Bock habe zu zocken, aber nach 1-2 Runden dann schon genug hab.


----------



## Danger23 (21. Januar 2014)

Ja ein Vize aus dem Luxx ist für mich auch in Ordnung. Es sollte halt einer sein, der hin und wieder im Game aktiv ist. Ich werde es vermutlich bis Mitte Februar kaum sein. Einfach zu wenig Zeit derzeit. Und das Luxx im Namen wird definitiv bleiben. Ich finde der Name ist so wie er ist perfekt. 

Es ist verständlich wenn die Luft raus ist. Es werden wieder Zeiten kommen wo die Lust wieder steigt. Wir sind ein FunClan. Da macht es nix, wenn man mal ne Zeitlang überhaupt nicht zockt. Wir haben ja keine Verpflichtungen. 

Thread Pushen im Luxx ist ne gute Idee.


----------



## freakfish (21. Januar 2014)

Ich bin aktiv. 
Btw. wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatten wir sogar 4 Vize-Kommandanten (ich war nämlich früher auch einer, bevor ich geleaved war). Theoretisch kannst du auch den ganzen Clan damit zuklatschen - ob das sinnig ist eine andere Frage. Dann würde ich vorerst sagen einfach mich und Coroc dazu zu ernennen, und dann schauen wir einfach weiter.


----------



## Danger23 (22. Januar 2014)

Stellvertreter des Kommandanten kann es nur zwei geben, mehr ist nicht möglich. Kompanie Kommandanten kann man so viele haben wie man will und alle anderen Ränge auch wie z.b. Anwerber oder ähnliches. Hab dir freakfish mal den Stellvertreter gegeben damit wir einen aus dem Luxx auch als Stellvertreter haben. 

@Robonator: Soll ich dir den Rang lassen oder soll ich ihn an Corox weitergeben?


----------



## Robonator (22. Januar 2014)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Stellvertreter des Kommandanten kann es nur zwei geben, mehr ist nicht möglich. Kompanie Kommandanten kann man so viele haben wie man will und alle anderen Ränge auch wie z.b. Anwerber oder ähnliches. Hab dir freakfish mal den Stellvertreter gegeben damit wir einen aus dem Luxx auch als Stellvertreter haben.
> 
> @Robonator: Soll ich dir den Rang lassen oder soll ich ihn an Corox weitergeben?


 
Kannst mir auch einfach den Anwerber geben. Wirklich mehr als Leute einladen und auf dem TS rumgurken tu ich ja nicht mehr


----------



## freakfish (22. Januar 2014)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Stellvertreter des Kommandanten kann es nur zwei geben, mehr ist nicht möglich. Kompanie Kommandanten kann man so viele haben wie man will und alle anderen Ränge auch wie z.b. Anwerber oder ähnliches. Hab dir freakfish mal den Stellvertreter gegeben damit wir einen aus dem Luxx auch als Stellvertreter haben.


 
Oh, dann haben die das zwischendurch irgendwann mal geändert. Früher ging mal unendlich. 

Vielen dank


----------



## Danger23 (25. Januar 2014)

So endlich hab ich es auch mal geschafft den Rest anzupassen. Also Robonator ich hab dir Anwerber gegeben. Corox ich hab dir Vize Kommandanten gegeben.


----------



## uka (25. Januar 2014)

Hast du dich verklickt mitm stellv. Kommandanten Danger??


----------



## Watschenapfel (19. März 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin jetzt schon länger auf der Suche nach einem Clan in WoT. Da ich ein eifriger Leser des Forums bin, würde ich gerne bei den Gefechten des PCGH WOT Clans teilnehmen.

Braucht ihr dazu mehr als den ingame Namen? Dieser lautet: Watschenapfel_

Ich würde mich über eine Einladung freuen.


----------



## coroc (19. März 2014)

Moin, die Einladung ist raus.

Wobei wir weder Clan Wars noch sonstige Sachen fahren! Ab und zu mal 7/42, aber mehr auch nciht. Wobei sich zum Zug fahren meistens jemand finden sollte...

Bist ja noch ziemlich neu in WOT, ich hab mal geguckt. ICh würde dir vom Luchs abraten, der ist schwierig zu spielen, da der Scout-Matchmaking hat...

coroc


----------



## nyso (19. März 2014)

Also ich liebe den VK 28.01, der ist mit dem He-Geschuetz göttlich.


----------



## coroc (19. März 2014)

Ich find die auch nicht schlecht, sind aber mMn nicht für Anfänger geeignet, da sie doch sehr speziell zu spielen sind.


----------



## Watschenapfel (20. März 2014)

Danke Coroc,

ja ich hab damit erst angefangen und probier mich gerade aus, welche Klasse mir spass macht. Ich bin auch mehr oder weniger der Gelegenheitsspieler, würde mich aber freuen wenn sich der eine oder andere mal für ein paar Schlachten finden lässt. 
Und für Hilfe oder Kritik bin ich immer offen.


----------



## bludi007 (20. März 2014)

coroc schrieb:


> Moin, die Einladung ist raus.
> 
> Wobei wir weder Clan Wars noch sonstige Sachen fahren! Ab und zu mal 7/42, aber mehr auch nciht. Wobei sich zum Zug fahren meistens jemand finden sollte...
> 
> ...



Also ich hab den Leopard und bereue, dass ich den Luchs verkauft habe. Er war flink und wendig. Der Leopard ist viel zu träge. Aber mit beiden ist es nicht einfach zu spielen. Musst ständig in Bewegung bleiben und dich nicht gleich zu Beginn abschießen zu lassen.


----------



## nyso (21. März 2014)

So, ich habe mich jetzt zur Beta von Armored Warfare angemeldet. Sieht noch deutlich besser aus als WoT, mit aktuellen Panzern, dem Leo z.b., zerstörbare Umgebung etc.


----------



## Robonator (21. März 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> So, ich habe mich jetzt zur Beta von Armored Warfare angemeldet. Sieht noch deutlich besser aus als WoT, mit aktuellen Panzern, dem Leo z.b., zerstörbare Umgebung etc.


 
Erklär mir mal wie du das gemacht hast. Alles was ich bekomme ist "invalid code"


----------



## winner961 (21. März 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Erklär mir mal wie du das gemacht hast. Alles was ich bekomme ist "invalid code"


 
Geht mir auch so ich hätte mich echt gerne angemeldet


----------



## nyso (21. März 2014)

Kam bei mir auch ewig, ich habe mich dann über Facebook angemeldet. Ist mir zwar nicht so lieb, aber mein Gott, es gibt schlimmeres


----------



## Robonator (21. März 2014)

Jo über Facebook gehts. Im Forum gibt es übrigens zu lesen das Leute von Obsidian daran arbeiten. 
Dachte erst von der Aufmachung her, das es ein Lowbudget Game wird, aber jetzt hört sich das ja erst recht interessant an.


----------



## PcGamer512 (23. März 2014)

Das ist ganz easy müsst auf diesen link gehen:
Armored Warfare - Official Website
dort anmelden und dann isses schon fertig.


----------



## Robonator (23. März 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Das ist ganz easy müsst auf diesen link gehen:
> Armored Warfare - Official Website
> dort anmelden und dann isses schon fertig.


 
Ach was  Da waren wir ja drauf und eben dort funzte das verdammte Captcha nicht


----------



## PcGamer512 (23. März 2014)

hmm bei mir ging es sofort.


----------



## Seeefe (23. März 2014)

Macht doch dann bitte einen eigenen Thread zu dem Spiel auf, statt hier im Thread drüber zu sprechen


----------



## CrashStyle (29. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich Verabschiede mich aus dem EXLX Clan. Da mir die Aktivität und die Bereitschaft zusammen im Zug zu fahren bzw. die Aktivität im TS doch sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt! Ich hatte eine längere Pause von dem Spiel was auch daran lag.

Wünsch euch alles gute!


----------



## PcGamer512 (29. April 2014)

Schade.
Hau rein un viel Erfolg weiterhin


----------



## b0s (5. Mai 2014)

Schade dass du gehst, aber wenn es dir nicht genug Aktivität bietet verständlich.

Mir ist auch teils zu wenig los, doch dann fällt mir auf, dass ich auch mal nur kurz da bin oder ne Woche und länger gar nicht zocke, womit ich bei nem grundaktiveren Clan schlecht aussehe.
Und genau dafür ist unser Clan ja da, eine Gruppe potenzieller Mitspieler zu sein, die halt ab und zu mal da sind, nicht definitive Mitspieler wie es in Clans mit Aktivitätspflicht der Fall ist .


----------



## Seeefe (5. Mai 2014)

b0s schrieb:


> Schade dass du gehst, aber wenn es dir nicht genug Aktivität bietet verständlich.
> 
> Mir ist auch teils zu wenig los, doch dann fällt mir auf, dass ich auch mal nur kurz da bin oder ne Woche und länger gar nicht zocke, womit ich bei nem grundaktiveren Clan schlecht aussehe.
> Und genau dafür ist unser Clan ja da, eine Gruppe potenzieller Mitspieler zu sein, die halt ab und zu mal da sind, nicht definitive Mitspieler wie es in Clans mit Aktivitätspflicht der Fall ist .



wobei mehr als potentiel zu 90% nicht drü er hinausgeht.


----------



## PcGamer512 (5. Mai 2014)

Bin fast jeden Tag da wenn auch nicht sehr Lange ^^


----------



## nyso (5. Mai 2014)

Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, ich bin jetzt schon Monate im Clan, aber noch nicht einmal Zug gefahren. 
Was muss ich da mitbringen? TS, welche Tiers? Max.Tier habe ich 9, den VK 45.02B(aber nicht mit dem letzten Geschütz), dann den Jagdtiger 8.8, Jagdpanther, Black Prince, Dicker Max etc.
Gefechte habe ich 2800, Wertung habe ich 4600, Siegrate 51%, also nicht sooo schlecht


----------



## coroc (5. Mai 2014)

NAch Möglichkeit TS, welche Tiers musst du halt fragen, vielleicht mal im Clanchat gucke  
Ich hab auch nur T8 und nichtmal den fahre ich richtig, deswegen ists eigtl egal.


----------



## b0s (5. Mai 2014)

Einfach ins TS ist an sich immer gut, aber meiner Erfahrung nach schnell demotivierend, wenn man mal ne Weile oder mehrmals alleine da rum idlet.

Ich finds immer gut wenn jemand TS bereit ist, sobald man gemeinsam im Zug spielt.

Ich fahr leider auch nicht so oft im Zug, weil oft wenig Leute online sind wenn ich zocke oder weil ich ne bestimmte Auswahl an Panzern spiele auf die irgendwie selten wer was passendes hat, das er spielen mag.


----------



## nyso (5. Mai 2014)

Welcher TS genau?


----------



## coroc (5. Mai 2014)

Voila 



> 93.90.180.186 (Standardport 9987)


----------



## PcGamer512 (6. Mai 2014)

kannst mich gerne fragen bin immer zur verfügung für zug hab t6 t8 und t10 im gepäck


----------



## b0s (10. Juni 2014)

Öhm wann und von wem wurden denn Rechteveränderungen vorgenommen?

Ich hab ja prinzipiell gar kein Problem damit kein Recruiter mehr zu sein, aber den ganzen Vorgang transparent zu machen und hier festzuhalten, das erwarte ich schon.


----------



## freakfish (11. Juni 2014)

Du bist Reacher oder? 

Also ich war es nicht, kann man das irgendwo einsehen wer das war?
Sonst gebe ich dir die Rechte ab morgen in jedem Fall zurück, wenn das Clan-Zeug wieder funktioniert, weil  solche Aktionen gehen gar nicht.

Achso:


Spieler qaywsxedcrfv12 bewirbt sich für den Betritt zu Clan eXtreme DeluXX.




> qaywsxedcrfv12 said:
> Ich erfülle alle bedingungenihres clans habe ein weites forschungsfeld mein stärcster panzer ist ceaservaron dieser ist auf stufe 8 britisch und ist folgt nach black prinz ich habe viel zeit zum spielen da ich noch zur schule gehe und würde mich über eine aufnahem feuern
> mit grüßen qaywsxedcrfv12


----------



## coroc (11. Juni 2014)

Die hatte ich neulich auch gelesen und mich ziemlich amüsiert.

Auf jeden Fall hab ich mir sein Profil mal angesehen. 

Einmal hat der den "ceaservaron" gar nicht. Und sein Forschungsfeld ist auch nicht so weit ^^

Außerdem hat der inzwischen einen clan...Wobei ich vermute, dass da ein 12 jähriges Kiddie hintersteckt.


----------



## b0s (11. Juni 2014)

freakfish schrieb:


> Du bist Reacher oder?


 Jup der bin ich.


Der Nickname qaywsxedcrfv12  ist allerdings ziemlich innovativ, statt einfach straight asdf oder qwertz jetzt in diagonal 
Ob er den jedesmal selbst tippt oder immer per copy & paste einfügt?  Und die Zahl ist sein Alter? Oder sein Geburtsdatum? Dann würde ich die Fehler nevtl noch verstehen können.


----------



## freakfish (13. Juni 2014)

Ich werde mich zunächst aus dem Clan verabschieden, will dann doch mal wirklich mal in die CW Geschichte reinschauen, je nach dem wie gut es mir gefällt, werde ich dann zurück kommen oder weg bleiben; also man schiesst sich!

 Semper Fi


----------



## coroc (13. Juni 2014)

In welchen Clan willste denn? ^^

naja, man sieht sich aufm schlachtfeld. ^^


----------



## freakfish (13. Juni 2014)

Weiß ich noch nicht, mal umschauen, vllt. nach MA'AM

Habe ja genug Auswahl denke ich


----------



## coroc (14. Juni 2014)

Mit deinen stats solltest du ja wirklich überall reinkommen. 

Such dir was gutes aus


----------



## freakfish (3. Juli 2014)

So bin F4CE gelandet 
War auch bei Odem Mortis, aber da waren mir die Leute unsympatisch.


----------



## FkAh (3. Juli 2014)

Dann sind wir jetzt wohl in befreundeten Clans.


----------



## MG42 (4. August 2014)

Mein 2t Account, möchte aufgenommen werden 
Player Profile Kaldakagschrei | World of Tanks


----------



## coroc (4. August 2014)

Invite geht sofort raus


----------



## fleshless909 (5. August 2014)

Kann mann noch beitreten?


----------



## coroc (5. August 2014)

Wie heißt du denn ingame?


----------



## Danger23 (5. August 2014)

Ja man kann noch beitreten. Wir haben derzeit noch einige Plätze frei. Einfach hier den Ingame Namen posten und wir schicken dir eine Einladung.


----------



## fleshless909 (5. August 2014)

fleshless666


----------



## Danger23 (5. August 2014)

Einladung hab ich dir geschickt.


----------



## coroc (7. August 2014)

Moin zusammen,

ich wurde ingame bezüglich eines clanübergreifenden Events angeschrieben, welches am 6.9.14 ab 19 Uhr abends stattfindet wird.

Ich zitiere:



> *Was ist das?*
> Das  ist ein für alle offener Kompanieabend der deutschsprachigen Community,  bei dem zahlreiche Clans und clanlose Spieler, einen Abend & Nacht,  zusammen auf einem Teamspeak-Server, Kompanie & Team fahren. Die  Fight Night XL dient dem clanübergreifenden Erfahrungsaustausch, der  Kontaktpflege und bietet Gelegenheit als Gastspieler bei Clan-Kompanien  mitzufahren. Jeder kommt und geht wann er will.


Für mehr Infos der Forenthread: 3. Fight Night XL - 6. September - Regionale Community - Wettbewerbe - World of Tanks official forum

Ich halte das ganze für relativ interessant, und ich würde durchaus mitmachen.
Nun ist die Frage, ob sich noch andere finden würde.

Ich würde mich über eine rückmeldung freuen, 

coroc


----------



## Danger23 (7. August 2014)

Ich wäre dabei. Wenn es geht sollten sich insgesammt 10-15 Leute finden. Dann können wir auch noch Gastspieler mitnehmen. 
Sollten sich genug melden, würde ich oder coroc den Clan anmelden.


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (7. August 2014)

Ich wäre auch dabei.


----------



## b0s (8. August 2014)

Schönes Event, ich bin da aber "leider" im Urlaub und daher nicht einsatzbereit .


----------



## uka (8. August 2014)

Ich hab dran kein Interesse .


----------



## freakfish (8. August 2014)

Ich bin nicht im Clan , wobei ich das nur empfehlen kann, sind echt lustige Leute dabei, bei der letzten hat es mir einen Riesenspaß gemacht


----------



## coroc (8. August 2014)

freakfish schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht im Clan


 auf wunsch gelöscht? 

Oder musst mit Goat und deinen anderem Clan dabei sein? Ich denke, ich werde auf jeden Fall mal vorbeischauen, auch wenn sich von uns nicht genug finden werden


----------



## freakfish (8. August 2014)

Bin doch wieder raus aus F4CE, weil mir die CW's dann auf Dauer doch nicht den Spaß bereitet haben, den ich mir erwünscht habe. Ich habe keine Lust mehr jeden Abend um 20 Uhr hochkonzentriert vor den Rechner zu setzen, und dann jeden Tag gegen EFE-Mongos zu spielen zu mal meine Freundin die letzten Tage/Wochen immer da war. Und bei 7 Tage CW Pflicht im Monat, ist das dann nicht so sinnig gewesen mM nach. Da bleibe ich lieber bei Spaß 


Und lösch meinen 2t Acc-Namen, brauch doch nicht jeder wissen das ich so ein BobAccount habe


----------



## uka (8. August 2014)

Hatte mir vor Jahren (6 ? ^^) auch nicht zugesagt jede Woche 2-4 Pflichttermine zu haben (da waren es aber Raids und ein anderes Spiel), kann ich nachvollziehen .


----------



## FkAh (8. August 2014)

Geht mir auch so. 

An sich reizt CW schon, aber dann erst dieses Treffen, dann wirste eingeteilt, dann noch am besten die Takke mal abfahren im Übrungsraum und dann noch das Gefecht. Geht knapp ne Stunde drauf für eine Runde, die man dann noch verliert, weil irgendnen Heinz meitn sein eigenes Ding machen zu müssen.^^


----------



## Danger23 (8. August 2014)

Ja so zwingende Termine sind echt manchmal nicht wirklich toll. Da find ich es doch ganz angenehm im Clan. Sollten sich nicht genug finden werde ich auch einfach so mitmachen und bei einem Clan als Gast mitfahren.


----------



## RonnieColeman (16. August 2014)

ich bin da auch im urlaub coroc


----------



## DerBeobachter (28. August 2014)

Kann man im Clan aufgenommen werden?
Ob ich gut bin weiß ich nicht, aber ich fahr nen Tiger I


----------



## Robonator (28. August 2014)

DerBeobachter schrieb:


> Kann man im Clan aufgenommen werden?
> Ob ich gut bin weiß ich nicht, aber ich fahr nen Tiger I


 
Na sicherlich. Entweder du postest deinen Spielernamen hier oder du bewirbst dich selbstständig


----------



## Eteokles (27. September 2014)

// edit: Fehlpost, bitte löschen

lg
Eteokles


----------



## JeanLegi (3. Oktober 2014)

Sehr chique Idee schön dass das Angeboten wird.
 Bin in einem Clan im Moment und Wechsel ist auch nicht geplant, aber für die Zukunft mal im Auge behalten


----------



## WuBomber411 (12. Oktober 2014)

Hab euch auch mal ne Bewerbung, als Wu411, direkt im Spiel geschickt.
Hab jedoch gerade erst angefangen zu zocken. 

MfG Wu


----------



## Danger23 (13. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, hab deine Bewerbung angenommen. Willkommen im Clan.


----------



## JonnyDee (13. Oktober 2014)

Huhu,

würde auch gern dem Clan beitreten wollen. Sofern Ihr noch platz haben solltet, bitte ich um eine Einladung.
Der Username im WOT ist wie beim pcgh-Forum.

Danke


----------



## Danger23 (14. Oktober 2014)

Hi JonnyDee,

hab dir eine Einladung geschickt.


----------



## Monstermoe (19. Oktober 2014)

Würde auch gerne in den Clan Modder


----------



## Danger23 (20. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Monstermoe,

hab dir eine Einladung geschickt.

Willkommen im Clan und viel Spaß.


----------



## fleshless909 (13. November 2014)

Fun Cup: Glücks-7 | eSports | World of Tanks

Wenn sich Leute finden könnten der EXLX ja da mitfahren.


----------



## MG42 (17. November 2014)

Da ist man mal ein paar wochen inaktiv und schon fliegt man raus ...^^


----------



## coroc (17. November 2014)

Willst du wieder rein? Ich lad dich heute früh wieder ein.


----------



## MG42 (17. November 2014)

Komisch, ich hab mich heute das erste mal (seit Update) wieder angemeldet, da war unten der EXLX Kontakte Button weg also dachte ich ihr habt mich wg. Inaktivität entfernt.
Nach ein paar Spielneustarts (mods ausprobieren) Jetzt ist er wieder da, war also nur vorrübergehend...


----------



## uka (17. November 2014)

MG42 schrieb:


> Komisch, ich hab mich heute das erste mal (seit Update) wieder angemeldet, da war unten der EXLX Kontakte Button weg also dachte ich ihr habt mich wg. Inaktivität entfernt.
> Nach ein paar Spielneustarts (mods ausprobieren) Jetzt ist er wieder da, war also nur vorrübergehend...


 
So einfach lassen wir niemanden gehen  - nein so nicht, aber raus schmeißen wegen Offline wird nicht vollzogen . Das Update war leider nicht so ganz ausgereift .. ich persönlich kann aktuell Map betreten ohne massive Grafikfehler.


----------



## Danger23 (17. November 2014)

Stimmt so schnell wird man nicht rausgeschmissen. Der Kommandant glänzt ja derzeit auch mit Abwesenheit


----------



## Seeefe (17. November 2014)

Wie siehts ausm mit dem Clangefecht heute? 

Hab heut wieder paar ründchen gedreht nach paar monaten abstinenz  bin wieder warm und würde mitfahren ^^


----------



## nyso (17. November 2014)

Kannst dich eintragen in die Gruppe. Team: EXLX [GER] Funteam | Tournaments | World of Tanks


----------



## Seeefe (17. November 2014)

Muss mich jemand hinzufügen? kann selbst nicht beitreten


----------



## fleshless909 (17. November 2014)

Team: EXLX [GER] Funteam | Tournaments | World of Tanks
Passwort: cpugpuramhdd


----------



## fleshless909 (17. November 2014)

Ich weiß nicht ob du noch beitreten kannst 16.00 Uhr war meldeschluss am besten versuchen


----------



## Seeefe (17. November 2014)

glaub ist dann schon gelaufen  hab nirgendwo nen button zum anmelden


----------



## fleshless909 (17. November 2014)

16.00 Uhr war anmeldeschluss


----------



## Seeefe (26. November 2014)

http://worldoftanks.eu/de/news/pc-browser/esport/super-6-cup-8/

Wenn sich genug finden würd ich sagen könnte man doch mitfahren oder?


----------



## nyso (28. November 2014)

Fleshless hat schon eine Gruppe eröffnet, einfach rein mit dir^^
http://worldoftanks.eu/uc/tournaments/275-Super_6_Season_8/


----------



## fleshless909 (29. November 2014)

Bitte
ioui123
im Clan aufnehmen.


----------



## nyso (29. November 2014)

Kommt schon, es sind schon 9 Mann angemeldet Mindestens einen brauchen wir noch, dann winken Goldgewinne
EXLX Funteam

P.S: Beim Lucky7 Turnier haben wir es fast bis unter die Top64 geschafft, sind knapp an ein paar polnischen Goldbobs gescheitert.


----------



## skyscraper (29. November 2014)

Ich würde je gerne mitmachen, kann aber gerade am ersten Termin nicht :/


----------



## nyso (11. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute, 

wie ich nun schon mehrfach erwähnt habe bin ich aktuell im EXLX unzufrieden und überlege, den Clan zu wechseln. Ich möchte nur kurz auf meine Gründe eingehen, danach kommt der Grund dieses Postes. Vielleich geht es einigen ja ähnlich.

Was mich am meisten stört ist, dass man sehr oft nichtmal ein Senior-Scharmützel vollbekommt, obwohl sehr viele Spieler online sind. An Turniere mit mehr als sechs bis sieben Spieler braucht man auch kaum denken, von CW ganz zu schweigen. Ich würde mir wünschen das man mindestens jeden zweiten Abend mal sieben bis zehn Mann für Bollwerk zusammen bekommt, ohne ewig betteln zu müssen. Es ist einfach sehr frustrierend, ewig zu warten ob sich nun jemand herablässt, aber meistens passiert gar nichts. Zwanzig Mann online, und nur fünf gehen ins Scharmützel. Evtl. mal sechs, selten auch mal sieben, dass man starten kann.

Die Lösung die uns dazu einfällt ist relativ einfach umsetzbar. Man könnte den Clan in einen Funclan, so wie er aktuell besteht, und einen etwas zielorientierteren Clan splitten. So können Leute die sowieso nie zusammen spielen weiterhin das Emblem tragen, Spieler die mehr wollen können aber auch mal mehr erreichen. Da sollte es auch keine festen Zeiten geben, es sei denn man hat sich verbindlich zu Turnieren angemeldet. Die wenigsten haben immer jeden Abend Zeit, ich selbst auch nicht. Wenn man WoT spielt sollte man aber für Zug/Bollwerk/Teamgefecht zur Verfügung stehen. So ändert sich am Aufwand nichts, an den Zeiten nichts, lediglich die Verbindlichkeit wird etwas erhöht. Wenn man etwas die Werbetrommel rührt kann man so auch neue gute Spieler dazugewinnen, in einen Funclan so wie er aktuell besteht gehen doch keine guten Spieler, die wirklich mal was erreichen wollen. Dafür muss man eine andere Basis bieten. Dies könnte man mit dem Splitting denke ich erreichen. 

Dieses Posting soll nur als Gedankenanstoß dienen, um abzuklopfen ob und wie das möglich wäre. Ich würde mir wünschen das ihr etwas in euch geht und hier schreibt, was ihr davon haltet. Für Spieler, die so wie bisher weiter machen wollen würde sich ja nichts ändern, lediglich die etwas zielorientierten könnten endlich mehr Spaß und Erfolg haben. 

MfG nyso

P.S: Ich habe schon ein Angebot für einen Clan, in dem genau das gemacht wurde und dort hat es super funktioniert. Bevor ich dem PCGH in dieser Richtung aber den Rücken kehre will ich erst versuchen, etwas zu verbessern um bleiben zu können. Am PCGHX hängt für mich sehr viel Herzblut, deshalb habe ich damals z.B. mit zwei anderen auch den offiziellen PCGHX-Clan gegründet, der sich bis heute gut macht. Wenn man bereit ist etwas zu machen, kann man hier durchaus was erreichen.


----------



## NichtSchrauber (11. Dezember 2014)

Habt ihr noch Platz?

Ingame: ClaudiusK


----------



## uka (11. Dezember 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wie ich nun schon mehrfach erwähnt habe bin ich aktuell im EXLX unzufrieden und überlege, den Clan zu wechseln. Ich möchte nur kurz auf meine Gründe eingehen, danach kommt der Grund dieses Postes. Vielleich geht es einigen ja ähnlich.
> 
> ...




Der Grundgedanke im EXLX ist stets das es ein Funclan ist, in dem die Mitglieder nach Lust fahren können und eine Gemeinschaft haben. Natürlich steht es jedem Frei sich einen Clan mit "höheren" Zielen zu suchen (so wie Maddin das ab und an tut). Dein Vorschlag ist nichts anderes, als wenn wenn Leute gehen und diese einen neuen Clan eröffnen und in diesem CW's oder ähnliches fahren wollen. 

Bzgl Bollwerk: ich wurde noch nicht einmal im TS gefragt nach Bollwerk und lese nie den Ingamechat, habe diesen sogar komplett deaktiviert (da wo möglich). Das Problem an der Anzahl der Spieler ist wohl hauptsächlich das, dass viele schlicht nicht da sind, oder bereits im Zug fahren (T10/T9 Züge z.B.). Mir sind auch die Tagessiege erstmal wichtiger zu fahren und das dauert schon mal von 20 - 22 Uhr je nach Teams. 

mMn

Edit: Dieses Fun-Turnier von WG mit Startzeiten vor 19 Uhr war ein reiner Witz, als ob niemand arbeiten muss .


----------



## nyso (11. Dezember 2014)

uka schrieb:


> Der Grundgedanke im EXLX ist stets das es ein Funclan ist, in dem die Mitglieder nach Lust fahren können und eine Gemeinschaft haben.



Und genau das soll er ja auch bleiben für einen sehr großen Teil der Spieler. Die Idee ist lediglich für Spieler, denen das dann doch nicht reicht, eine bessere Basis zu bieten.



uka schrieb:


> Natürlich steht es jedem Frei sich einen Clan mit "höheren" Zielen zu suchen (so wie Maddin das ab und an tut).



Und warum sollte man das in Kauf nehmen? Wäre es nicht besser wenn man diese Spieler halten könnte? Das sollte der Gemeinschaft doch nur nutzen, oder?



uka schrieb:


> Dein Vorschlag ist nichts anderes, als wenn wenn Leute gehen und diese einen neuen Clan eröffnen und in diesem CW's oder ähnliches fahren wollen.



Kann man massiv vereinfacht so sagen. Es kommt aber auf die Details an. Z.B. würde das selbe TS genutzt werden etc, so das es eben kein Cut durch die Gemeinschaft wird, sondern man einfach der Gemeinschaft die Möglichkeit bietet, auch mal mehr zu ereichen, neue Spieler zu bekommen und so weiter. Für dich z.B. würde sich ja gar nichts ändern, da du den EXLX-Chat sowieso nicht nutzt, sondern nur das TS. Seine Leute hat man in der Freundesliste, alle anderen können dich über den Teamchat nicht erreichen, nur über TS.



uka schrieb:


> Bzgl Bollwerk: ich wurde noch nicht einmal im TS gefragt nach Bollwerk und lese nie den Ingamechat, habe diesen sogar komplett deaktiviert (da wo möglich). Das Problem an der Anzahl der Spieler ist wohl hauptsächlich das, dass viele schlicht nicht da sind, oder bereits im Zug fahren (T10/T9 Züge z.B.). Mir sind auch die Tagessiege erstmal wichtiger zu fahren und das dauert schon mal von 20 - 22 Uhr je nach Teams.



Ich frage im TS Leute die ich kenne. Und ganz ehrlich, würdest du dir die Blöße geben und zu jedem in den Channel gehen und betteln, ob sich doch noch einer herablässt? Ein paar Mal vielleicht, aber nicht wenn du das jeden Abend machen musst, um alle paar Tage mal das Bollwerk mit 7 Mann voll zu bekommen. Da wird im Chat geschrieben, dafür ist er immerhin da. Aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema, ich würde gerne bei dem Splitting-Thema bleiben.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Dezember 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wie ich nun schon mehrfach erwähnt habe bin ich aktuell im EXLX unzufrieden und überlege, den Clan zu wechseln. Ich möchte nur kurz auf meine Gründe eingehen, danach kommt der Grund dieses Postes. Vielleich geht es einigen ja ähnlich.
> 
> ...




Das unterschreibe ich ! 

wäre auch für eine Aufteilung !


----------



## fleshless909 (11. Dezember 2014)

Team: [EXLX] GER NOGOLD Funteam | Tournaments | World of Tanks

Crimson und Nyso rein mit euch


----------



## FkAh (11. Dezember 2014)

Bin nicht im Clan drin, aber wenn man mal schaut hat der Clan 77 Mitglieder davon waren 48 in den letzten 30 Tagen inaktiv, sprich es macht 29 aktive Member. Wenn ihr die jetzt splittet bleibt kaum noch was übrig, zumal der Großteil ja nun im EXLX ist, weil es ein Fun-Clan ist. 
Denke ihr werdet damit keine Freude haben und solltet dann lieber was neues suchen.
Aber ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## skyscraper (11. Dezember 2014)

fleshless909 schrieb:


> Team: [EXLX] GER NOGOLD Funteam | Tournaments | World of Tanks
> 
> Crimson und Nyso rein mit euch



Nimmste mich auch?


----------



## coroc (11. Dezember 2014)

Wann ist das denn?


----------



## Homerclon (11. Dezember 2014)

coroc schrieb:


> Wann ist das denn?


Wohl für dieses Turnier: Razer Trilogy: DeathAdder Strikes Back | Tournaments | World of Tanks


----------



## nyso (11. Dezember 2014)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Nimmste mich auch?



Klar, wollte grad schreiben rein mit dir, aber bist du zum Glück ja schon



FkAh schrieb:


> Bin nicht im Clan drin, aber wenn man mal schaut hat  der Clan 77 Mitglieder davon waren 48 in den letzten 30 Tagen inaktiv,  sprich es macht 29 aktive Member. Wenn ihr die jetzt splittet bleibt  kaum noch was übrig, zumal der Großteil ja nun im EXLX ist, weil es ein  Fun-Clan ist.
> Denke ihr werdet damit keine Freude haben und solltet dann lieber was neues suchen.
> Aber ist nur meine Meinung.



Das ist genau die konstruktive Kritik, die ich mir erhofft hatte 

Aktuell sind es 84 Mann, auf den Stats-Seiten die ich kenne kann ich leider nicht einsehen, wer zuletzt inaktiv war. Vom Bauchgefühl her sind aktuell etwa 25-30 Mann aktuell aktiv, das stimmt durchaus. Jeden Abend sind immer zwischen 7-15 Mann da, regelmäßig auch mal mehr. 

Wenn jetzt also 15 Mann, die mehr wollen nicht mehr im Team-Chat erreichbar sind, sondern wie bisher im TS, würde es die inaktiven oder selten aktiven stören? Ich weiß es nicht. Genau dafür ist der Post ja da gewesen. 
Ich wollte damals in den Clan, um das Emblem zu tragen. Daran hat sich ein Jahr nichts geändert, bis ich endlich Blut geleckt habe und nun nur noch Zug/Bollwerk/Team etc fahren will.


----------



## fleshless909 (12. Dezember 2014)

So Mittag 12 Uhr


----------



## FkAh (12. Dezember 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Aktuell sind es 84 Mann, auf den Stats-Seiten die ich kenne kann ich leider nicht einsehen, wer zuletzt inaktiv war. Vom Bauchgefühl her sind aktuell etwa 25-30 Mann aktuell aktiv, das stimmt durchaus. Jeden Abend sind immer zwischen 7-15 Mann da, regelmäßig auch mal mehr.


World of Tanks statistics - clan EXLX
Bei Noobmeter einfach den Clan aufrufen und dann nach WN8 der letzten 30 Tage sortieren. 



nyso schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt also 15 Mann, die mehr wollen nicht mehr im Team-Chat erreichbar sind, sondern wie bisher im TS, würde es die inaktiven oder selten aktiven stören? Ich weiß es nicht. Genau dafür ist der Post ja da gewesen.
> Ich wollte damals in den Clan, um das Emblem zu tragen. Daran hat sich ein Jahr nichts geändert, bis ich endlich Blut geleckt habe und nun nur noch Zug/Bollwerk/Team etc fahren will.


Wollen denn alle 15 Mann auch regelmäßig Bollwerk etc. pp. fahren? Würden sie joinen wenn es ein seperater Clan wäre? Wer jetzt nicht beitritt, wenn er online ist, wird das ja vermutlich auch nicht machen wenn er in den neuen Clan wechselt.


----------



## Homerclon (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde nicht auf Noobmeter vertrauen.
Ich hab dort mal nach meinem Clan geschaut, und gleich mal gesehen das von _meinem Account_ in den letzten 30Tagen keine Daten dort eingetragen sind. Dabei spiele ich seit dem 1.12. täglich. (um die 25 Gold ein zu sacken.)
Und ich weiß das die letzten Tage noch ein paar mehr gespielt haben, für diese sind aber auch keine Daten in der Spalte "~30 Days" hinterlegt.


----------



## uka (12. Dezember 2014)

Kommt in unserem Fall aber schon hin mit der Aktivität (also die Anzahl, Noobmeter liefert auch hier bei uns falsche Daten).

@nyso
Wie bereits gesagt deckt sich dies nicht mit dem Funclan. Auch ob es mehr als 5 Leute gibt, die in einen neuen CW Clan gehen würden ist fraglich. 

In wieweit du einen CW Clan eröffnen willst (EXLX-K / oder so in der Richtung) solltest du Danger direkt fragen. Aus TS Sicht wäre es kein Problem diesen weiter mit zu benutzen.


----------



## fleshless909 (12. Dezember 2014)

Team: [EXLX] GER NOGOLD Funteam | Tournaments | World of Tanks

1 Platz noch frei für So. 12 Uhr.
Zeit die schnellen Rudel (T37,Cromwel,Helcat,etc.) loszulassen.


----------



## nyso (12. Dezember 2014)

uka schrieb:


> @nyso
> Wie bereits gesagt deckt sich dies nicht mit dem Funclan. Auch ob es mehr als 5 Leute gibt, die in einen neuen CW Clan gehen würden ist fraglich.
> 
> In wieweit du einen CW Clan eröffnen willst (EXLX-K / oder so in der Richtung) solltest du Danger direkt fragen. Aus TS Sicht wäre es kein Problem diesen weiter mit zu benutzen.



Ich überlege eine Umfrage zu eröffnen, wer denn dafür ist. Anhand dieser Daten könnte man es ja fest machen, ob es überhaupt Sinn macht. Bisher habe ich von den aktiven Membern aber nur Zuspruch erhalten.


----------



## Homerclon (12. Dezember 2014)

Ihr wisst, das man für CW, um dort halbwegs erfolgreich zu sein, ein "paar" Spieler mehr als 15 braucht? (So etwa 60+ _aktive_ Spieler, und dann gehört man trotzdem nur zu den kleinen Fischen beim CW.)
Keiner setzt sich jeden Abend (365 Abende im Jahr) zu einem festen Zeitpunkt vor den PC um WoT zu spielen. Aber um mehr zu erreichen als ein Gebiet zu halten, braucht man schon mal 30 Spieler. 15 die Verteidigen (pro Gebiet das man hält, sofern es an ein feindliches angrenzt) und nochmal 15 Spieler zum Angreifen.
Es ist nämlich nicht immer Sicher das die Gefechtszeiten so liegen, das man Angriffs- und Verteidigungsgefecht nacheinander absolvieren kann.

Wenn man CW spielen will, dann nur als "Professioneller" Clan, mit Pflichten für jedes Clan-Mitglied.
Als (großer) Fun-Clan kann man das vielleicht mal für 1-2, oder auch 3 Wochen, packen, aber früher oder später werden die Leute keine Lust mehr haben, oder es werden RL-Verpflichtungen dazwischen kommen.

Ich kenne genau dieses Problem (was ihr hier gerade diskutiert) aus meinem Clan, und hatten einen sehr ähnlichen Lösungsansatz versucht. Wir hatten sogar mal 12 Provinzen in Afrika gehalten (mit Unterstützung durch andere Clans (Bündnisse), das ist dafür zwingend notwendig).
Der eine Teil der Mitglieder wollte CW spielen, und das natürlich mit Erfolg. Der andere Teil wollte aber am Fun-Clan festhalten, unter anderem deshalb weil ihnen die Zeit für jeden Abend WoT fehlte. Auf die Dauer ging das nicht gut. Aus über 150 Mitglieder (zwei "Clans") sind dann zwischenzeitlich wieder weniger als 15 geworden. Die, die erfolgreich und aktiv CW fahren wollten, sind alle gegangen um ihr Glück bei anderen Clans zu suchen.

Ihr solltet euch das jedenfalls gut überlegen, und darüber im klaren sein, das es nicht mal eben von jetzt auf gleich funktionieren wird.
Man braucht Geduld um einen CW-aktiven Clan aufzubauen, und viel Zeit um dann aktiv CW zu spielen.
Auch sollte man Frustresistent sein, denn ist nicht leicht auf die CW-Map zu kommen, und sich dort zu halten. Es kann durchaus 1-2 Wochen dauern bis man überhaupt einmal das Landeturnier gewonnen hat, und dann muss man da ja auch noch runter kommen und eine andere Provinz erobern, sonst muss man jeden Tag spät Abends ein Verteidigungsgefecht spielen.
Disziplin für alle Mitspieler ist Pflicht, um Konzentriert zusammen zu spielen und den Anweisungen zu folgen. Ihr braucht auch mehrere Leute die Bereit und in der Lage sind Anweisungen im Gefecht zu erteilen (Das können nicht 1-2 Spieler machen, die brauchen auch mal eine Pause).
Zudem müsst ihr Taktiken für die Karten austüfteln.

Kurz: Entweder ein Clan hat genug Spieler damit diese sich täglich abwechseln können. Oder der Clan besteht zu 90% aus "Stubenhockern", die nach der Arbeit (oder Arbeitslose) den ganzen Abend nichts anderes machen als WoT spielen.


----------



## freakfish (13. Dezember 2014)

Homerclan hat da völlig Recht, um wirklich aktiv Clanwars zu spielen, brauch man !mindestens 2 volle *täglich aktive* Teams, das heisst mindestens eigentlich 30 Leute - eher Richtung 40, da nun mal nicht jeder die passenden Panzer für die Karten hat. Da müsstet ihr sagen wir mal 15 Leute wechseln, zusätzlich noch mal 40 clanwars-aktive Leute anzuwerben.

Und um gelegentlich mal Bollwerk oder Teamgefecht zu spielen, macht die Splittung mM nach kein Sinn. Da würde ich eher vorschlagen einer von euch wirbt ein paar aktive nette Leute an (Die findet man immer, gibt ja auch einen eigenen Forumbereich dafür) und lasst es so wie ist. Es sei denn einer von euch hat wirklich Lust da so viel Energie rein zustecken, einen richtigen CW Clan zu gründen, der dann wahrscheinlich mit PCGH und dem Hardwareluxx auch nicht mehr all zu viel zu tun hat.

Wenn ihr die Energie habt, das alles durchzuziehen, dann tut es.  Ich würde eher vorschlagen in einen CW aktiven Clan zu wechseln mit mehreren Leuten, die daran Interesse haben.


----------



## FkAh (13. Dezember 2014)

Da muss ich freakfish zustimmen.
In meinem aktuellen Clan sind wir auch fast voll, gut ein paar sind afk, aber vor der Kampagne war es selbst da schwer zwei Teams teilweise voll zu bekommen.

Ihr seid besser dran, wenn ihr euch einen neuen Clan sucht anstatt den hier zu zerpflücken.


----------



## fleshless909 (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich versuche mal mein Glück bei bei P3DNX aber nichts für ungut es hat trozdem Spass gemacht mit den EXLX`lern.
Ist ja auch ein netter Haufen.
Wenn`s zu viel wird kann man ja auch wieder anheuern.

Grüße Flesh


----------



## uka (15. Dezember 2014)

fleshless909 schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal mein Glück bei bei P3DNX aber nichts für ungut es hat trozdem Spass gemacht mit den EXLX`lern.
> Ist ja auch ein netter Haufen.


Viel Erfolg .



fleshless909 schrieb:


> Wenn`s zu viel wird kann man ja auch wieder anheuern.
> 
> Grüße Flesh


Eben - wir sind da nicht nachtragend .


----------



## fleshless909 (15. Dezember 2014)

Team: Just4Fun NOGOLD GER | Tournaments | World of Tanks

Gameday ist Do. 12 Uhr wer mag denn mitfahren?
Tier 8

Gruß  Flesh


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Januar 2015)

nyso schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wie ich nun schon mehrfach erwähnt habe bin ich aktuell im EXLX unzufrieden und überlege, den Clan zu wechseln. Ich möchte nur kurz auf meine Gründe eingehen, danach kommt der Grund dieses Postes. Vielleich geht es einigen ja ähnlich.
> 
> ...



Bin jetzt auch raus und zwar aus fast dem selben grünen. 

Danke für die schöne zeit aber ich möchte gern etwas weiter kommen und daher gibt es für mich keinen andern weg !


----------



## fleshless909 (7. Januar 2015)

@ CrimsoN 2.0 in welchen Clan gehst du?


----------



## nyso (12. Januar 2015)

Nur mal so Interesse halber, hatte/hat der EXLX ein Team beim Fantastic Five Cup angemeldet? Habe euch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Lt_Face (19. Januar 2015)

Hallo.
Hab mich mal registriert um zu fragen ob wer noch kurzfristig was plant bzw. Lust auf das Easy 8 Turnier hat.


----------



## Danger23 (20. Januar 2015)

Wann ist das Turnier? Könnte mir schon vorstellen mit zu spielen.


----------



## fleshless909 (20. Januar 2015)

Lt_Face schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Hab mich mal registriert um zu fragen ob wer noch kurzfristig was plant bzw. Lust auf das Easy 8 Turnier hat.



Du meinst das TX nächste Woche oder


----------



## Lt_Face (20. Januar 2015)

Nö ich meinte das Turnier das am 19.01. abends begonnen hat. Deswegen ja kurzfristig.......


----------



## Danger23 (20. Januar 2015)

Wann sind da die Kämpfe? Ich kann meist nur bis ca. 21.30 am Abend. Aber sonst wäre ich natürlich dabei. 

Edit: Hab gerade gesehen morgen ist ein Kampf: Morgen 19 Uhr kann ich Teilnehmen und wäre kein Problem.  Nur am 23.1. kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## Lt_Face (20. Januar 2015)

Ist schon zu spät, die Anmeldung war bis zum 19.01. 16.00 Uhr.
Müssen wir beim nächstenmal noch mal schauen. Die Spiele selebr sind immer so ab 19.00 Uhr glaub ich


----------



## nyso (20. Januar 2015)

Das nächste wäre am 26.01, TierX only. 
Mangled Metal Saison 7 | eSports | World of Tanks


----------



## fleshless909 (20. Januar 2015)

nyso schrieb:


> Das nächste wäre am 26.01, TierX only.
> Mangled Metal Saison 7 | eSports | World of Tanks



Nicht only TX aber besser als mit T1 anzutreten.


----------



## Lt_Face (20. Januar 2015)

Hmmm..
Leopard 1
Jagdtiger E-100 
oder E-50M.........geht was davon?


----------



## fleshless909 (21. Januar 2015)

Lt_Face schrieb:


> Hmmm..
> Leopard 1
> Jagdtiger E-100
> oder E-50M.........geht was davon?



bestimmt


----------



## Danger23 (21. Januar 2015)

Ja da geht sicher was davon. Ich hab als 10er nur den E-100 zu bieten.


----------



## Lt_Face (3. Februar 2015)

Ähmmmmm. 
Dumme Frage mal....Wie reagieren wir eigentlich auf Clanbwerbungen? 
Auf die Anfrage antworten mit Verweiß auf TS ( mit Daten ) und der Bitte um Vorstellung des Kandidaten?


----------



## skyscraper (3. Februar 2015)

Eigentlich reagierten wir bis jetzt mit einem "Ja" darauf  Da wurde nichts groß vorgestellt oder so.


----------



## coroc (3. Februar 2015)

Also, ich habe geschaut und zurück geschrieben und mal um ein Gespräch im TS gebeten. Und wenn dann keine Antwort kam, hab ich nicht angenommen.


----------



## Danger23 (4. Februar 2015)

Ich hab die Leute auch immer angeschrieben. Vor allem wenn eine Anfrage kam wo gar nichts drinnen stand. Wenn eine Antwort kam die auch Sinn ergeben hat hab ich angenommen.


----------



## coroc (16. Februar 2015)

Moin,

ich wurde gestern abend von teenriot angeschrieben. Dieser richtet die FightNight XL am 7.3 aus.
Ihr könnt ja mal im offiziellen Forum vorbeischauen und bei entsprechendem Feedback kann ich uns anmelden.

6. Fight Night XL - 7. März - Regionale Community - Wettbewerbe - World of Tanks official forum - Page 3

coroc


----------



## skyscraper (16. Februar 2015)

Klingt ganz gut, oder?


----------



## coroc (16. Februar 2015)

Eben. 

Ich werde vermutlich mitmachen, auch ohne Clan 

Muss nur noch schauen, ob ich Zeit habe...


----------



## fleshless909 (17. Februar 2015)

Fight Night ist richtig geil einfach mitmachen.
teenriot ist mit uns bis unter die letzten 32 Teams im Winter Clan Tournament 2015 letzte Woche gefahren.
Er ist "mitveranstalter" der Fight Night es werden auch einige Top Clans mitfahren.
Ist schon Lustig da sind teilweise bis 1k Leute auf dem TS.
Das ganze kann auch mal schnell bis früh 5 Uhr gehen also genug Bier und Junkfood bereitstellen.


----------



## risenfromashes (24. März 2015)

Würde gerne mal den oldsqlCrazy melden wegen unnötigem Flamen und Beleidigung im Spiel.


----------



## longtom (24. März 2015)

risenfromashes schrieb:


> Würde gerne mal den oldsqlCrazy melden wegen unnötigem Flamen und Beleidigung im Spiel.



Gewöhn dich dran war nicht das erste und mit sicherheit nicht das letzte mal .


----------



## risenfromashes (24. März 2015)

Na, wenn das die allgemeine Einstellung im Clan ist, dann Prost Mahlzeit.


----------



## Robonator (24. März 2015)

Nur weil er so ist, heißt es ja nicht das der ganze Clan so ist.


----------



## longtom (25. März 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Nur weil er so ist, heißt es ja nicht das der ganze Clan so ist.



Hat auch keiner behauptet .
Aber is wie mit ner Kiste Äpfel , ist auch nur ein fauler dabei kannst bald die ganze Kiste wegwerfen .


----------



## uka (25. März 2015)

longtom schrieb:


> Hat auch keiner behauptet .
> Aber is wie mit ner Kiste Äpfel , ist auch nur ein fauler dabei kannst bald die ganze Kiste wegwerfen .



Lächerlich, ich hab noch keinen WoT Clan erlebt wo nicht geflamt wird. Wie stark ist unterschiedlich aber die Tatsache an sich ist überall gleich - daher zeigen solche Meldungen immer wieder nur eins: die Doppelmoral .

Und gegen Beleidigungen gibt es das Ingame-System - wenn jemand entsprechendes tut bekommt er ne Spielpause, die, je öfter er es tut, immer länger wird.


----------



## longtom (25. März 2015)

Lächerlich triffts genau ! Wenn jemand sich in nem Forum darüber beklagen muß wenn doch auch TS3 und ein Game Interner Clanchat zur verfügung steht das nen ich nun wirklich Lächerlich ,und dann noch auf die Ingame Repport funktion hinzuweisen setzt dem nur noch die Krone auf .


----------



## uka (25. März 2015)

Im Bezug auf Beleidigungen ist das >die< Möglichkeit, denn hier liegt ja immerhin eine Regelverletzung vor. Wenn diese nicht an entsprechender Stelle eingereicht wirt - wo denn sonst?

Was du mit TS3 und Game internen Clan -Chat meinst keine Ahnung. Beleidigung aber != Flame.


----------



## longtom (25. März 2015)

Die Repporting Funktion im Spiel ist ein Witz darüber brauchen wir garnicht Diskutieren .
Sinnvoller ist es dann doch dieses Problem Clanintern zu klären was wohl auch wirkungsvoller sein sollte ,ausserdem sind ja wohl alle mit dem Clankürzel davon betroffen wenn jemand aus besagtem Caln immer aus dem Rahmen fällt . Wenn du immer noch nicht verstehts auf was ich hinaus will schreib mir ne PN, dazu brauchen wir den Thread nicht weiter zumüllen .


----------



## Danger23 (27. März 2015)

Das die Reporting Funktion Müll ist Ingame ist richtig. Allerdings  öffentlich darüber zu diskutieren ist meiner Meinung auch nicht der  richtige Weg. 
Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten die jedem offen stehen.  Unter anderem die PN Funktion hier um einen der Clanleiter anzuschreiben  oder auch Ingame die Möglichkeit eine Nachricht zu schicken.
Und wenn man jeden wegen Flamen und Beleidungen sperrt oder was auch immer kann man das Game schließen.


----------



## Lt_Face (30. März 2015)

Hallo Leute. Ich verlasse den Clan und wechsel zu ZFG. Hat nichts mit euch zu tun oder so. Hat immer Spaß gemacht. Aber da mein Bruder auch da gelandet ist wechsle ich auch um da Bollwerk usw. regelmäßig zu fahren.
Man sieht sich.


----------



## Danger23 (31. März 2015)

Viel Spaß und Erfolg in deinem neuen Clan. Man sieht sich


----------

